# MADE IN UAE



## BLACKEAGLE

*UAVs*
*YABHON UNITED 40*







*Overview*
UNITED 40 is a Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE) UAV, designed and manufactured by ADCOM Systems for strategic missions including:


&#8226;	Near real time (NRT) combat assessment
&#8226;	Battle damage assessment (BDA)
&#8226;	Intelligence preparation of the battlefield
&#8226;	Special operations, reconnaissance operations and humanitarian aid
&#8226;	Border surveillance and communications relay.

The ultra-long endurance of the UNITED 40 comes from its glider-like, high aspect ratio wings. It can carry a gimbaled camera platforms.

*Specifications:*
Wingspan 
20 m	65.61 ft
Length 
11.13 m	36.54 ft
Height 
4.38 m	14.37 ft
Total lifting area	24.3 sqm	261.56 sqft
Empty weight 
520 kg	1146 lb
Max. take-off weight 
1500 kg	3306 lb
Payload weight 
1000 kg 2204 lb
Fuel tank capacity	900 lt	237 gallon
Power	
Hybrid
&#8226; Main engine: 115 hp
&#8226; Electric power : 80 hp

*Flight Performance:*
Stall speed 50 km/h	[14 m/s]	26 kt
Cruise speed	75-220 km/h	[20-60 m/s]	40-120 kt
Endurance	120 hrs 
Ceiling	7000 m 23000 ft

*Payloads*:

&#8226; Two gyro-stabilized platforms
&#8226; 4 PODs located under wings with 100kg weight capability each
&#8226; SAR and sonar terrain avoidance






*YABHON SMART EYE 1*




*Overview*

SMART EYE 1 is a high performance UAV optimized for efficient cruise with high aspect-ratio wings and laminar airfoils.
The flying qualities are superb; it is very stable, good turbulence resistance and docile stall.
Climb is excellent, even at a high angle of attack.
Due to the small dimension it can be used as tactical UAV."

*pecifications*:
Wingspan 
4.4 m	14.4 ft
Length 
3.26 m	10.7 ft
Height 
0.9 m	2.95 ft
Total lifting area	2.4 sqm	25.83 sqft
Fuselage length	3.0 m	9.84 ft
Empty weight 
50 kg	110 lb
Max. take-off weight 
100 kg	220 lb
Payload weight 
20 - 40 kg 44 - 88 lb
Fuel tank capacity	20 lt	5.2 gallon
Power	2 x 17 hp

*Flight Performance:*
Stall speed 70 km/h	[19 m/s]	37 kt
Cruise speed	150 km/h	[41 m/s]	80 kt
Endurance	2 hrs 
Ceiling	3000 m 9800 ft






*YABHON SMART EYE*




*Overview*
SMART EYE is a Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE) UAV, designed and manufactured by ADCOM Systems for strategic missions including:

&#8226;	Near real time (NRT) combat assessment
&#8226;	Battle damage assessment (BDA)
&#8226;	Intelligence preparation of the battlefield
&#8226;	Special operations, reconnaissance operations and humanitarian aid
&#8226;	Border surveillance and communications relay
The ultra-long endurance of the SMART EYE comes from its glider-like, high aspect ratio wings. It can carry two gimbaled camera platforms.

*Features*:

&#8226;	Full autonomous operation with advanced FCU system
&#8226;	High glide ratio 30:1
&#8226;	Mission pre-planning capability, online mission profile update and recording
&#8226;	Wide range of payload sensors including IR, thermal imager LDRF, and EO sensors
&#8226;	Retractable, steerable nose wheel for optimal operation
&#8226;	Capability to update third party SAR (Synthetic Aperture Radar)

*Specifications*
Wingspan 
21 m	68.9 ft
Length 
7 m	22.97 ft
Height 
2 m	6.5 ft
Empty weight 
450 kg	992 lb
Max. take-off weight 
1000 kg	2205 lb
Payload weight 
70 - 550 kg 154 - 1212 lb
Fuel tank capacity	900 lt	237 gallon
Power	80/100/115 hp 



*Flight Performance*
Stall speed 55 km/h	[15 m/s]	30 kt
Cruise speed	65-130 km/h	[18-36 m/s]	35-70 kt
Maximum speed	222 km/h	[62 m/s]	120 kt
Endurance	120 hrs 
Ceiling	7300 m 24000 ft

*Payload*
Wide range of payload sensors including:
&#8226; Two gyro-stabilized platforms
&#8226; 4 PODs located under wings with 100kg weight capability each
&#8226; SAR and sonar terrain avoidance






*YABHON-H*





*Overview*


YABHON-H is a high performance, efficient canard UAV. YABHON-H uses the very latest aerodynamic technology, high
aspect-ratio double delta wing with laminar airfoils optimized for efficient cruise. 

YABHON-H UAV has responsive ailerons, good turbulence resistance, excellent "hands off" stability anddocile stall. Those features make its flying qualities superior.
Climb is excellent even at a high angle of attack. Due to the small dimensions, it can be used as tactical UAV,
launched from shipboard or land with a small conventional launcher system and recovered by parachute.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
13


----------



## Surenas

All based on Israeli, European and American technology. Just being produced in UAE, like Apples are produced in China.



> *International Golden Group (IGG), a defence supplier based in Abu Dhabi, has signed an agreement with a US manufacturer to be its agent in marketing Predator surveillance drones to the UAE.
> *
> General Atomics Aeronautical Systems and IGG are to begin talks with the UAE Armed Forces about the Emirates purchasing the unmanned aircraft. The UAE would join the US and a select group of its allies in using the technology.
> 
> "We have signed a memorandum of understanding and hope to agree a deal with the Armed Forces this year," Emad Arikat, the deputy chief executive of IGG, said yesterday.
> 
> The agreement marks a shift in US policy on the Predator. Until now, sales of the aircraft to other governments have been severely restricted.
> 
> General Atomics has been given the go-ahead to sell an unarmed version of the craft, called the Predator XP, or Export.
> 
> The XP has the same physical dimensions and capabilities as the US air force's original Predator, but without weapons.
> 
> "We have been previously restricted to whom we could sell the aircraft," said Christopher Ames, the director of strategic development at General Atomics. "But we have worked very hard to get the authorisation to sell the Predator XP."
> 
> The unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) is one of the most advanced defence systems in the field of intelligence, reconnaissance and surveillance.
> 
> It can circle high above a battlefield and provide live video and other imagery to military staff in command centres kilometres from the action.
> 
> "First and foremost, our focus is to provide this capability to the UAE Armed Forces," Mr Ames said.
> 
> In addition to the Predator, General Atomics can also now sell the Grey Eagle, Reaper and Avenger UAVs.
> 
> The Predator is said to have spent more hours in the air than any aircraft in the US military. It has come to prominence in recent years as it is being used in an increased number of attacks in Afghanistan and Pakistan.
> 
> Major Gen Obaid al Ketbi, the spokesman for the UAE Armed Forces at the International Defence Exhibition (Idex), which ended yesterday in Abu Dhabi, said the Armed Forces had not yet begun discussions with IGG and General Atomics on the Predator.
> 
> But new forms of technology are certainly on the Armed Forces radar. The UAE military committed nearly Dh3 billion (US$817 million) to cyber networks, communications and intelligence at Idex this week.
> 
> Major Gen al Ketbi said the Armed Forces were "paying more attention" to intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance.
> 
> The biggest deal of the week was signed between the UAE and a local defence intelligence company, Emiraje Systems. The company is a joint venture between C4 Advanced Solutions (C4AS) and the European defence company Cassidian.
> 
> The UAE will pay Emiraje Dh2bn to upgrade command and control systems for the country's military assets. C4AS was awarded a deal to develop military communications networks in the Emirates.
> 
> *Under the Dh889.7m deal, C4AS, a locally owned company, will also train communications technicians.*



UAE to buy Predator drones - The National

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Icewolf

They all look like Global Hawks - no offense, except the Yabhon-H which looks like German..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United

One thing is for sure UAE and Saudi are very successfull developed countries 

Both of these countries produce some of the best products in the world

The rules of UAE have made it a safe Heaven for all peace loving Humans 

UAE has converted a desert into a well developed and recycled country

Kingdoms are judges by the satisfaction of its people 

Emirates has always thought of its people and then itself that's why its the home of millions away from theirs 

One thing is for sure as my Arab friends tell me if WAR is broken in UAE then Pakistanis will be the first to defend this beautiful country called UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*UAVs*

*YABHON-RX*




Overview
YABHON-RX is a tactical UAV used for day and night surveillance, search and rescue, border control, environmental monitoring and related unmanned missions.The airframe consists of a mid wing configuration with pod fuselage, single pusher engine, twin boom tail unit and fully retractable landing gear.

The airframe is made mainly as a sandwich of high density structural foam between glass fiber/epoxy skins. Airframe modules can be assembled easily in the field.

YABHON-RX is intended to be operated from a launcher and designed for fully automatic take-off and landing. An emergency parachute system provides full safety if power or command link failed.

*Specifications*
Wingspan 
5.8 m	19 ft
Length 
3.75 m	12.3 ft
Height 
1 m	3.28 ft
Empty weight 
70 kg	154 lb
Max. take-off weight 
160 kg	352 lb
Payload weight 
50 kg 110 lb
Fuel tank capacity	50 lt	13 gallon
Power	50 hp 


*Flight Performance*
Stall speed	75 km/h	[20 m/s]	40 kt
Cruise speed	204 km/h	[57 m/s]	110 kt
Maximum speed	240 km/h [67 m/s]	130 kt
Climbing rate (sea level) [27 m/s] 
Endurance	6 hrs 
Ceiling (theoretical)	5500 m 18000 ft





*YABHON-R2*





*Overview*:
YABHON-R2 is a Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE) UAV, designed and manufactured by ADCOM Systems for tactical missions including real time day and night reconnaissance and surveillance, search and rescue, border surveillance, remote area monitoring and other similar missions.
YABHON-R2 is designed for short take off and landing using a semi-prepared short runway. It can land on wheels or by emergency parachute system.


*Specifications*:
Wingspan 
8.5 m	27.89 ft
Length 
5.5 m	18.04 ft
Height 
2.3 m	7.55 ft
Effective wing area	12 sqm	129 sqft
Empty weight 
385 kg	849 lb
Max. take-off weight 
650 kg	1433 lb
Payload weight 
30 - 270 kg 66 - 595 lb
Fuel tank capacity	270 lt	71 gallon
Engine Type	Rotax 914 UL3
Power	84.5 kw / 115 hp
Chassis	Retractable

*Flight Performance:*
Stall speed without flaps 93 km/h	[26 m/s]	50.5 kt
Cruise speed	120-200 km/h	[33-55 m/s]	65-107 kt
Max speed	250 km/h	[69 m/s]	135 kt
Landing speed	with released flaps
85 km/h	[23 m/s] 45 kt
Endurance
30 hrs 
Ceiling 6700 m 22,000 ft
Voltage of onboard network	24 w 
Onboard Alternator	1.5 kw

*Payloads*:
Wide range of payload sensors including:

&#8226; IR
&#8226; Thermal imager
&#8226; LDFR
&#8226; EO sensors






*YABHON-R*

*Overview*




YABHON-R is a Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE) UAV, designed and manufactured by ADCOM Systems for tactical missions including real time day and night reconnaissance and surveillance, search and rescue, border surveillance, remote area monitoring and other similar missions.

YABHON-R is designed for short take off and landing using a semi-prepared short runway. It can land on wheels or by emergency parachute system.


*Features*
&#8226; Fully autonomous operation with ADCOM 3D FCU system for auto Navigation
&#8226; Mission pre-planning capability, online mission profile update and recording
&#8226; Wide range of payload sensors including IR, thermal imager, LDRF, and EO sensors
&#8226; Retractable, steerable nose wheel for optimal operation
&#8226; Capability to update third party SAR (Synthetic Aperture Radar)


*Specifications*
Wingspan 
6.5 m	21.3 ft
Length 
5 m	16.4 ft
Height 
2 m	6.5 ft
Total lifting area	8 sqm	86 sqft
Fuselage length	4 m	13.1 ft
Empty weight 
270 kg	595 lb
Max. take-off weight 
570 kg	1257 lb
Payload weight 
60 -120 kg 132 - 463 lb
Fuel tank capacity	240 lt	63 gallon
Power	80/100 hp 
Flight Performance
Stall speed 92 km/h	[25 m/s]	50 kt
Cruise speed	120-240 km/h	[33-66 m/s]	65-130 kt
Endurance	27 hrs 
Ceiling	6700 m 22000 ft	


*Payloads*
Wide range of payload sensors including:
IR
Thermal Imager
LDRF
EO sensors

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Icewolf

united said:


> One thing is for sure as my Arab friends tell me if WAR is broken in UAE then Pakistanis will be the first to defend this beautiful country called UAE.


 
Every GCC country needs Pakistan's help to exist.. Check out the Arab-Israeli wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*ARIAL TARGETS*

*YABHON-HMD*




Overview
YABHON-HMD is high performance, high maneuverability and high altitude jet engine target. Powered by jet turbine, the airframe is capable of long endurance with high performance.

The target can be launched from shipboard or land with a conventional launcher system, no boosters [RATO] are required. The big internal volume allows to carry wide range of payloads like passive and active radar augmenters, smoke and infrared cartridges, miss distance indicators, low altitude flight devices, transponders.

YABHON-HMD is designed to be used as target for antiaircraft guns, surface-to-air missiles, air-to-air missiles.





*Specifications*
Wingspan 
3.38 m	11 ft
Length 
4.32 m	14.1 ft
Height 
0.66 m	2.18 ft
Empty weight 
105 kg	231 lb
Max. take-off weight 
220 kg	485 lb
Payload weight 
25 kg	55 lb
Fuel tank capacity	110 lt	29 gallon


*Flight Performance
*Stall speed (sea level) 162 km/h	[45 m/s]	87 kt
Cruise speed	450-648 km/h	[125-180 m/s]	242-349 kt
Operating speed	0.55 -0.67 mach 
Maximum speed	800 km/h [222 m/s]	432 kt
Climbing rate (sea level) [30 m/s] 
Endurance	60 min 
Ceiling (practical)	8000 m 26200 ft
Ceiling (theoretical)	9500 m 31100 ft

*Payloads*
Wide range of payload sensors including:

Smoke.
IR flares.
Passive or active radar augmenters
Luneberg lens.

*YABHON-GRN* 





*Overview*

YABHON-GRN 1 is an advanced new generation high performance aerial target. Powered by efficient jet turbines, the airframe is capable of long endurance with high performance.

The target can be launched from shipboard or land with a conventional launcher system, no boosters [RATO] are required. The big internal volume allows to carry wide range of payloads like passive and active radar augmenters, smoke and infrared cartridges, miss distance indicators, low altitude flight devices and transponders.
YABHON-GRN 1 is designed to be used as an advanced target for air-to-air or ground-to-air missile systems.




*Specifications*
Wingspan 
2.31 m	7.6 ft
Length 
3.72 m	12.2 ft
Length with pitot 
3.92 m	12.8 ft
Height 
0.71 m	2.3 ft
Empty weight 
80 kg	176 lb
Max. take-off weight 
220 kg	485 lb
Payload weight 
40 kg	88 lb
Fuel tank capacity	125 lt	33 gallon


*Flight Performance*
Stall speed (sea level) 162 km/h	[45 m/s]	88 kt
Cruise speed	468-792 km/h	[130 - 220 m/s]	253-428 kt
Operating speed	0.6 - 0.84 mach 
Maximum speed	1000 km/h [278 m/s]	540 kt
Climbing rate (sea level) [42 m/s] 
Endurance	90 min 
Ceiling (practical)	9000 m 29500 ft
Ceiling (theoretical)	11000 m 36000 ft

*Payload*
Wide range of payload sensors including:
 Smoke
 IR flares
 Passive or active radar augmenters 
 Luneberg lens





*YABHON-GRN 2*





*Overview*
YABHON-GRN 2 is an advanced new generation high performance aerial target. Powered by efficient dual jet turbines, the airframe is capable of long endurance with high performance. It is a scale-up of YABHON-GRN 1 target.

The target can be launched from shipboard or land with a conventional launcher system, no boosters [RATO] are required. The big internal volume allows to carry wide range of payloads like passive and active radar augmenters, smoke and infrared cartridges, miss distance indicators, low altitude flight devices and transponders.

YABHON-GRN 2 is designed to be used as an advanced target for air-to-air or ground-to-air missile systems.



*Specifications*
Wingspan 
3.3 m	10.8 ft
Length 
5 m	16.4 ft
Length with pitot 
5.2 m	17 ft
Height 
1 m	3.36 ft
Empty weight 
180 kg	397 lb
Max. take-off weight 
680 kg	1499 lb
Payload weight 
200 kg	441 lb
Fuel tank capacity	400 lt	105 gallon


*Flight Performance*
Stall speed (sea level) 208 km/h	[58 m/s]	122 kt
Cruise speed	470-860 km/h	[130 - 240 m/s]	254-465 kt
Operating speed	0.6 - 0.8 mach 
Maximum speed	930 km/h [260 m/s]	502 kt
Climbing rate (sea level) [24 m/s] 
Endurance	2 hrs 
Ceiling (practical)	8000 m 26000 ft
Ceiling (theoretical)	9000 m 29500 ft

*Payloads*
Wide range of payload sensors including:

 Smoke
 IR flares
 Passive or active radar augmenters 
 Luneberg lens 

*YABHON-N*




*Overview*
YABHON-N is a flying body target with central body that contributes to total lift area of about 2.92 m2. The YABHON-N
advanced aerodynamic design results in excellent flight characteristics such as superior performances for power ratio
compared to conventional designs. Targets are used as actual aim point for firing.

YABHON-N simulates air defense threat through the use of its on-board equipment. YABHON-N features control system with programmable digital auto pilot, stability control and heading hold feature and improved aerodynamic control surfaces for better stability.

YABHON-N has auto navigation capability, it can be programmed for different flight profiles from ground station.YABHON-N is a reusable drone normally used in training and exercise missions.




*Specifications*
Wingspan 
2.75 m	9.02 ft
Length 
3 m	9.8 ft
Height 
0.528 m	1.73 ft
Total lifting area	2.9 sqm	31.2 sqft
Empty weight 
55 kg	121 lb
Max. take-off weight 
100 kg	220 lb
Payload weight 
40 kg	88 lb
Fuel tank capacity	20 lt	5.3 gallon
Power	34/50 hp 


*Flight Performance*
Cruise speed	360 km/h	[100 m/s]	195 kt
Launch speed	97 km/h	[24 m/s]	52 kt
Maximum speed	420 km/h [117 m/s]	227 kt
Initial climbing rate [12 m/s] 
Endurance	3 hrs 
Ceiling	6000 m 20000 ft
Maneuver capability	6 g 

*Payloads*
Wide range of payload sensors including:	
Smoke.
IR flares.
Passive or active radar augmenters
Luneberg lens.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*CONTINUATION*

*Support Systems
*




*ADFLIR GYRO-STABILIZED PLATFORM
*

*Overview*
Various sensors and payloads can be installed to meet missions and customers requirements. The purpose of gyro-stabilized platform is to perform aerial observation reconnaissance and targeting by means of video devices (VD) working in visible and Infra Red spectrum.
The range of the object is defined by the laser range finder. GPS is part of the payload. It is controlled from the GCS by the payload operator for intelligence gathering.
The payloads can be high resolution video camera, thermal imager, etc.

*Functions*
	Stabilization of the set position in space of sighting line (SL) of payload
	Holding of SL on the set point of aiming
	Auto tracking of a target
	Rotation regarding to own axes with the set angular speed (search for the target)
	Issue of current SL angle values in terrestrial and aerial vehicle state coordinates
	Checking VD operational data
	Transmission of control commands to payload equipment

*Specifications*
Accuracy of angular position stabilization against axes Y & Z axes
<0.1 m rad
Azimuth control range	360 deg
Elevation control range	+15 -115deg
Maximal angular speed against Y and Z axes	60 deg / sec
Dimensions D x H (mm)	*
Weight of platform	*
Maximal weight of the installed equipment	*

* Depends on customers choice of payload: day or night camera, laser range finder, thermal imager or any additional equipment









*ADCOM-3D FCU FLIGHT CONTROL UNIT
*





*Overview*


ADCOM-3D FCU is a flight control unit designed with latest electronic technology using advanced digital processing techniques for control and measurements.
This FCU can be used as independent inertial and GPS navigation unit in targets and UAVs.

*Features*
	Attitude and heading reference correction, using strap down Inertial Measurement Unit (IMU) with GPS and 3-axes magnetometer feedback
	Onboard flight data recording
	Air vehicle stabilization and control by user-defined profiles
	Auto Navigation
	Change of flight profile from ground control station at any stage of the flight
	Automatic take-off (Auto launch)
	Automatic landing approach by GPS and laser altimeter (optional)
	Auto Recovery Function
	Fail-safe function (if uplink is interrupted)
	Fault identification and automatic guidance to a preset landing point at emergency cases
	Control of various types of payloads

*Specifications*

	Max. angular speed: ± 150 deg/s
	Max. acceleration: ± 2 g
	Measurement of static and dynamic pressure
	Independent angle measurement on 3-axes
	Thermal compensation of sensors
	eCAN bus configuration for interfacing servos, transceiver unit, laser altimeter and other peripherals
	3-axes magnetometer interface
	Capability to control up to 16 payloads
	2 serial (RS 232) ports available
	Power supply 918 V @ 300 mA, with over voltage and polarity protection
	Dimensions: 200 x 110 x 50 (mm) (without mounting fittings)
	Weight: 0.9 kg
	Operation temp: -20 to +70o C.


*ADCOM-GCS GROUND CONTROL STATION
*





*Overview*
For the first time, ADCOM Systems has produced a full luxury Ground Control Station (GCS). It can be used to operate single or multiple drones simultaneously.
ADCOM changed traditional approach of deploying ground control station in small trailer. Now all operational equipment is installed in full utility GCS, providing for comfort, power and efficiency. 
The ADNAV Ground Control Station, manned by two operators, tracks, commands, controls and communicates with the air vehicles and their payloads. An enhanced mission planner provides flexible tactical mission planning and four modes of auto navigation.

*Specifications*
	Long range control, radius up to 150 km 
	Simultaneous control of up to 7 air vehicles
	Mission planning and control
	Built-in redundancy
	Safe power interruption operation through dual mode supply system
	Artillery adjustment capability
	Flight data recording with mission playback capability
	Full situation awareness
	Point and click navigation
	Automated terrain avoidance warning
	Automatic fault monitoring

*Features*
	Big operating room can comfortably fit 4 operators
	Dining area for 5 persons
	Sofa for 2 persons
	Gas/electric cooker with an oven
	Several storage cabinets
	Toilet and shower room with water supply for several days mission 
	Cloth cupboard, book shelves, several cabinets and drawers
	Sleeping area for 5 persons 
	Comfortable driving cabin with A/C
	Several electricity sockets
	Energy saver lighting 
	2 powerful air conditioners
	6 windows with curtains and blinds

*Power*
	External power 220 V
	10 KVA generator, automatically runs if the external power fails
	Batteries can run the command and control systems for 5 hours

*Communications*
	4 Omni antennas (2 UHF & 2 VHF)
	2 video directional antennas
	1 satellite antenna
	1 satellite TV receiver antenna

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## United

Icewolf said:


> Every GCC country needs Pakistan's help to exist.. Check out the Arab-Israeli wars.



Yes they need us as much as we need them thats whats brothers do.

Rich or Poor Pakistanis will always be there with there Arab brothers in times of war and peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## W.11

if pakistan is so desparate for american drones tech, UAE is the right country to contact

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ottoman-Turk

the first yabhon looks kinda weird shaped , like a hunch back , but the others look good , are they getting armed?

cant wait for Anka to be armed , very good progression from UAE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Ammunition*

*Infantry*




Infantry Ammunition
Round 40mm x 53 HEDP, M9219A2 HV
The Round 40mm HEDP, M9219A2 HV is a dual purpose round which is designed to penetrate at least 50 mm of armor steel at zero angle of obliquity and inflict personnel casualties in the target area. The body is internally embossed to produce fragmentation and also contains a shaped charge with a copper liner to enhance its armor penetration capability. It is fitted with a point initiating base detonating (PIBD) mechanical time fuze
The minimum and maximum arming distances are 14 and 61 meters respectively. The projectile has a maximum range of 2200 meters and an effective range of between 62 and 1500 meters. The rounds are linked together by means of a disintegrating metal belt.
The rounds are designed to be fired from 40mm High Velocity Automatic grenade launchers.

*40mm x 46 LV HEDP*
*40mm HEDP M9219A2 HV*






*MORTARS*
60mm HE






*Artillery Ammunition
*












*155mm ERFB HE BT*
The primary role of the Artillery System is to supply indirect fire support to friendly forces in the context of the battlefield space. A secondary role is to supply defensive fire by means of direct fire.
The Artillery System accomplishes its role by launching any series of approved shells, fuzed with a approved fuze, to give the required terminal effect from the ordnance. The shells are propelled to the required muzzle velocity by an approved modular charge system, ignited by a compatible Tube Percussion.
All shells are fitted with:
- Boat-tail that is field interchangeable with a base bleed,
- Lifting plug
- Grummet to protect the driving band and obturator.
Shell 155mm High Explosive (HE) M9603A1, with natural fragmentation has a long range application against soft skinned and anti-personnel targets.
The 155mm HE M9603A1 shell can be fired from any JBMoU compliant 155mm weapon; 39cal, 45cal or 52cal.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ottoman-Turk

they can be brother uav's  its a bit small compared to anka






if every muslim country specialises in something very good , then they can all share and be good on all :d

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Air force bombs
*




MK 82 & 84
The MK 80 series bomb is a free-fall, ballistic general purpose bomb. The bomb is usually equipped with the mechanical M904 (nose) and M905 (tail) fuzes or with electronic fuzes such as the FMU-139C/B, the FMU-152/B, the FBM-21 with or without proximity sensor. The MK 80 series Low Drag General Purpose (LDGP) bombs are used in the majority of bombing operations where maximum blast and explosive effects are desired. LDGP bombs are designed to be aerodynamically streamlined. Their cases are relatively light and approximately 45 percent of their complete weight containing is explosive. The MK 80 series bombs are dropped in the free-fall configuration, with Eicher low or high drag fins, or with precision guidance kits. 





*Yabhon Xtrem glide bomb*





Adcom Systems enters the glide bomb market, AIR-TO-SURFACE


Adcom Systems revealed its new Yabhon Xtrem glide bomb during the recent IDEX 2011 exhibition. Located in the ICAD (Industrial City of Abu Dhabi), the company is best known for its Yabhon family of unmanned aerial vehicles and target drones. The new glide bomb is its first foray into the world of guided weapons.


Development of the Yabhon Xtrem glide bomb started in the second half of 2008. The design is intended to be modular and scaleable. The weapon on show was based on a 250 kg 'dumb' bomb, but the company is already working on 500 kg and 1000 kg variants.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Caracal F*




The Caracal F is a modern semi-automatic pistol in 9mmx19. It supports an 18 round magazine and boast unique features such as a short ~8mm trigger pull, extremely low profile slide and bore axis, the combined effect of which is greatly reduced "felt" recoil'. The weapon is available with Caracal propriety 2-dot or 3-dot sights or the Caracal Quick Acquisition Sight System.













*Caracal C*




The Caracal C is the compact version of the full size Caracal F. It supports a 15 round magazine within its compact dimensions as well as a tactical rail. It inherits the same low-impulse characteristics of the Caracal F. The weapon is available with the Caracal Quick Acquisition Sight System.

Caracal SC




The Caracal SC is the 9mm Sub-Compact model of the pistol family aimed at users who require very concealed carry or high capacity back-up.It retains all the 21st Century technical specifications of the Compact and Full Size models but in an ultra compact, 13 round, package.The Caracal SC will be available to commercial users by fall 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Caracal Sniper Rifle*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*NIMR Automotive*




*UAE & JORDAN*




NIMR Automotive is a vehicle manufacturer based in Abu Dhabi, providing a portfolio of products to address the varied needs of international Armed Forces and internal security organizations. The firm develops and produces customizable, interoperable platforms, offering transport solutions for a wide range of combat and non-combat scenarios. 

NIMR Automotive is a subsidiary of Tawazun Holding, an Abu Dhabi-based strategic investment company which is engaged in the long-term development of UAEs industrial manufacturing and technology capabilities, including knowledge transfer, with a specific focus on defense, defense manufacturing and manufacturing technology. 

NIMR Automotive has been set up to develop and produce a wide range of interoperable platforms, fulfilling the requirements of new combat warfare based on high mobility, high versatility, stealth and high protection levels. The vehicle platform meets the high mobility multipurpose usage requirements and is available in both armored and unarmored versions. 

NIMR family of vehicles meets the United Arab Emirates Armed Forces stringent requirements. Proven NIMR platforms include 4x4and 6x6 vehicles with high power delivery great loading capabilities and unmatched long range. Relying on its outstanding specifications, NIMR multi mission vehicle has strong potential applications that range from tactical missions in harsh environments such as arid deserts to modern urban warfare, deep infiltration missions?, reconnaissance, border surveillance, support logistics and riot control.

*Station Wagon*




An outstanding on and off road performer, the double cabin cargo is specifically designed for high mobility performance like all the NIMR range of vehicles. The payload for this vehicle is 2.5 tons and the vehicle offers a flexible platform for multiple applications including a troop carrier combined with multiple options. The vehicle can carry a variety of customer specific remote operated systems. Carrying capacity can be increased to 8 persons along with optional equipment like a universal gun mounting ring providing flexibility while ensuring consistent performance.

This vehicle is fully air transportable and can be used as a communication and logistics platform. 
Technical Specification

WEIGHT	DRIVELINE
Curb	6.00 t	Wheel drive	Permanent 4 wheels
Cargo payload	2.00 t	Transfer case	2 speeds  low/high Neutral position Split torque with lock
Gross vehicle weight	9.00 t 
DIMENSIONS	SUSPENSION
Overall length	5.50 m	Type	Double wishbone Independent suspension over coil springs
Height	2.10 m	Shock absorbers	Dual acting hydraulic
Overall width	2.20 m	Tires	335/80 R20
Wheelbase	3.30 m 
Ground clearance	0.45 m 
Angle of approach	51ø 
Angle of departure	51ø 
Number of seats	4+ 
VEHICLE PERFORMANCE	BRAKES
Maximum speed	135 km/h	Type	Disc brakes  all wheels Air over hydraulic
Gradient	60 %	Hand brakes	Air over hydraulic
Vertical obstacle	0.50 m 
Turning circle diameter	14.5 m 
Fording	1.20 m 
Fuel tank capacity	180 liters 
Cruising range	700 km 
Power to weight ratio	27.0 hp/t 
ENGINE	STEERING
Make	Cummins	Type	Hydraulic power assisted
Type	ISBe245 turbo 6.7 L- 6 Cylinders	Make	ZF
Power	245 hp 
Torque	750 N.m 
TRANSMISSION	STANDARD EQUIPMENT
Make	Allison	Air conditioning
Type	S 1000	Run flat
Speed	5 spd - automatic	Central tire inflation system (CTIS)
OPTIONAL EQUIPMENT
Winch, NBC, GPS, FFR ready, ABS Customer specific weapon system Universal gun mount ring

*New 4X4 Command Vehicle
*




With a top speed of 135 Km/h, a cruising range of 700 km and a payload of 3.0 tonnes, the command vehicle is designed to provide the best mobility and payload combination to Armed Forces and internal security agencies. The vehicle is fully air transportable, and suitable to perform reconnaissance, border surveillance, logistics and other missions. The vehicle can be fitted with a variety of armament requirements and surveillance equipment.

*Armored Command Vehicle*




With a road speed of 135 Km/h, a cruising range of 700 km and a payload of 2.0 tons, the armored command vehicle is designed to provide the best protection, mobility and payload combination to Armed Forces and internal security agencies. The vehicle is fully air transportable and capable of being up armored to STANAG 4569 up to level 3 ballistic and mine protection up to level 2a/2b. The vehicle passed mine blast tests conducted by a third party in South Africa. The vehicle can be used to transport up to 8 personnel and can be fitted with a variety of armament requirements. 

*Open Top*





An outstanding on and off road performer, this open top is specifically designed for mobility like all the Nimr range of vehicles. The payload for the vehicle is 2.5 tons and the vehicle offers a flexible platform for multiple applications including a troop carrier combined with multiple options. The vehicle can be adopted to carry a variety of customer specific remote operated systems. Carrying capacity can be increased to 6 persons along with optional equipment providing flexibility while ensuring consistent performance. This vehicle is fully air transportable and can be used as a communication and a logistic platform. It is a vehicle of choice by Special Forces. 

*Double Cabin Cagro*





n outstanding on and off road performer, the double cabin cargo is specifically designed for high mobility performance like all the Nimr range of vehicles. The payload for this vehicle is 2.5 t and the vehicle offers a flexible platform for multiple applications including a troop carrier combined with multiple options. The vehicle can carry a variety of customer specific remote operated systems. Carrying capacity can be increased to 8 persons along with optional equipment like a universal gun mounting ring providing flexibility while ensuring consistent performance. This vehicle is fully air transportable and can also be used as a communication and logistics platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Single Cabin Cargo*





Designed for payload, this vehicle can carry up to 3 tons. This is a broad based soft skin, high performance platform that can be utilized in multiple situations ranging from logistics, transportation to special operations. It is fully air transportable and is available with optional equipment and standard features such as Central Tire Inflation System, run flat and air conditioning. The vehicle has a double wishbone suspension with over coil springs coupled with dual acting shock absorbers. These specifications make it an ideal on and off road multi task vehicle. Optional customer specific weapon systems can be fitted on this platform. 

*Armored Personnel Carrier
*





Designed to provide maximum operational flexibility and protection, the Nimr Armored Personnel Carrier is a long range 6x6 vehicle. With a capacity to transport up to 12 soldiers, the vehicle can additionally be fitted with remotely operated weapon and communication systems. The baseline mine and ballistic protection for this vehicle is level 1 and can be up-armored to STANAG 4569 level 3 mine and ballistic protection. The vehicle has a payload of 3 tons, and with a range of available features and options, it provides the customer a high level of flexibility to customize the vehicle to meet any specific requirement. 

*New 6x6 Armored Patrol Vehicle*




With a road speed of 135 Km/h, a cruising range of 800 km and a payload of 3.5 tonnes, the armored command vehicle is designed to provide the best protection, mobility and payload combination to Armed Forces and internal security agencies. The vehicle is fully air transportable and capable of being up armored (ballistic and mine protection kits) to STANAG 4569 up to level 3. The vehicle can be used to transport up to 5 personnel and can be fitted with a variety of armament requirements. 


*Extended Wheel Base - Multi Purpose*






The Multipurpose cabin with an extended wheel base is designed to carry a payload of 5 tons without loss of performance, a key attribute if Nimr vehicles. The vehicle is designed to be a long range multi utility platform with troop carrying capabilities as well as specialized uses in logistics, communications, medical, pure payload duties and any other user applications. A fully independent suspension with dual acting hydraulic shock absorbers, high power to weight ratio and the overall specifications of the platform allow high maneuverability in difficult terrain.



Icewolf said:


> Every GCC country needs Pakistan's help to exist.. Check out the Arab-Israeli wars.



Yah, the 16 pilots...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Surenas said:


> All based on Israeli, European and American technology. Just being produced in UAE, like Apples are produced in China.
> 
> 
> 
> UAE to buy Predator drones - The National



What does this have to do with anything? I don't know if you are serious here. This article is talking about selling Predator UAV to UAE which is one of the best armed UAV in the world equipped with the latest tech USA has reached so far, while the thread is about UAE'S home designed and manufactured UAVs. Is this hard to grasp?!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Baynunah Class*





The Baynunah programme was launched in 2004 and is the main naval programme in involving countries in the Arabian Gulf area (GCC - Gulf Cooperation Council).
The programme envisages the production of 6 new-generation Multi-Purpose Missile Corvettes as the mainstay of the extensive process of renewal and upgrading of the United Arab Emirates (UAE) Navy.
Over and above its military importance, the programme also has strategic relevance from an industrial point of view as a demonstration of the production capacity acquired in naval spheres by local companies. The entire programme in short was entrusted to Abu Dhabi Ship Building (ADSB), the most important shipyards in the United Arab Emirates, with the role as Prime Contractor. The programme in overall terms has a broad international scope since it involves the main European defence industries and, to a lesser extent, those in North America (USA and Canada).
Features
designed as Multi-Purpose vessels, the Baynunah corvettes combine compact dimensions, agility and extremely impressive equipment comparable to ships of a higher class.
Thanks to such impressive versatility, the Baynunah can cover operative roles from coastal surveillance and patrols, to escort of High-Value Targets and even interdiction and anti-surface warfare operations.
As regards counter-action, the Baynunah are fitted with ESM/ELINT SEAL supplied by Elettronica S.p.A., a NLWS310 laser warning system by Saab Avitronics and a COMINT supplied by DRS. Active counter-measures are entrusted to a DLS MASS supplied by Rheinmetall Waffe Munition.
The equipment is completed by various communication systems, operating at various HF / V-UHF bands, as well as satellite and land-line data links. 

Involvement of ELT
Elettronica S.p.A. has been involved in the programme from the outset, after being awarded the supply of the main system within the scope of SEAL counter-measures, the latest-generation ESM / ELINT system.
SEAL is an integrated system comprising two sub-systems capable of independent operations: a latest-generation Panoramico Receiver and a Superhet Receiver with Digital Receiver. Cooperation between the two sub-systems means that SEAL offers excellent performances at the top of the market.
Thanks to its integrated system architecture, SEAL can cover the entire range of functions typical of electronic radar war, since it can operate as:

RWR, contributing to platform defence by means of Fast Threat detection / identification functions and activation of counter-measures
ESM, providing functions such as Electromagnetic detection, analysis, reconnaissance and platform association as well as Tactical Radar situation build-up
ELINT, through functions such as Accurate analysis (and recording) of radar emissions/characteristics, intrapulse analysis and fingerprinting
Moreover, the SEAL System was designed to ensure top of the range levels of reliability and maintenance performance, meeting the most modern requirements in terms of graceful degradation and fault tolerance. 
Integration with CMS is designed to ensure maximum exploitation of the capabilities of SEAL, so that it can operate in integrated mode and in "fully autonomous mode", in this case also retaining management of active counter-measures. 

Type:	Corvette
Displacement:	915 tons[2]
Length:	71.3m
Beam:	11m
Draft:	2.8m
Propulsion:	4 x MTU 12V595 TE90 diesel engines
3 x Kamewa Waterjets models 112S11 and 125B11
Speed:	30+ knots
Range:	2,400nm at 15kt
Endurance:	14 days
Complement:	37 officers and crew
Sensors and
processing systems:	Saab Microwave Systems Sea Giraffe AMB surveillance radar
Terma I-band navigation radar
Selex Orion RTN 25 Fire Control X-band radar
NDS 3070 Vanguard hull-mounted mine and obstacle avoidance sonar
Armament:	1 x OTO Melara 76 mm/62 caliber naval gun
2 x Rheinmetall MLG 27 27 mm guns
8 x MBDA MM40 block 3 Exocet missiles
4 x Raytheon MK56 eight-cell vertical launchers for RIM-162 ESSM
1 x mk49 mod3 21-cell RAM launcher for RAM block 1A missile system
Aviation facilities:	Aft helicopter deck and hangar
Notes:	Cost, as of February 2009, is US$820 million for the entire 6 ship programme.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

The Abu Dhabi MAR (ADM) is a company controlled by Al Ain International Group (70%) and Privinvest (30%) and belongs to one of the sheik of the ruling family of the Emirate of Abu Dhabi, Hamdan bin Zayed Al Nahyan. In Europe, it already integrally owns several facilities including &#8220;Constructions Mécaniques de Normandie (CMN) in Cherbourg&#8221;, known for its military production, particularly in the patrol and other speedboats, which currently manufactures several types Baynunah corvettes for the UAE. The first passed his test at sea mid-January 2010 and was delivered in mid-2011 the UAE. The fourth ship of the class, the Mezyad was launched by ADSB (Abu Dhabi Ship Building) on 15 February 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SOHEIL

nice toys !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

Soheil said:


> nice toys !!!


 
But these toys and its players don't play with the name of *"Palestine"*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> The Abu Dhabi MAR (ADM) is a company controlled by Al Ain International Group (70%) and Privinvest (30%) and belongs to one of the sheik of the ruling family of the Emirate of Abu Dhabi, Hamdan bin Zayed Al Nahyan. In Europe, it already integrally owns several facilities including Constructions Mécaniques de Normandie (CMN) in Cherbourg, known for its military production, particularly in the patrol and other speedboats, which currently manufactures several types Baynunah corvettes for the UAE. The first passed his test at sea mid-January 2010 and was delivered in mid-2011 the UAE. The fourth ship of the class, the Mezyad was launched by ADSB (Abu Dhabi Ship Building) on 15 February 2012.


 
Although its a much cheaper program with Western System but they should add Torpedo tubes like F-22Ps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChennaiSKing

united said:


> One thing is for sure UAE and Saudi are very successfull developed countries
> 
> Both of these countries produce some of the best products in the world
> 
> The rules of UAE have made it a safe Heaven for all peace loving Humans
> 
> UAE has converted a desert into a well developed and recycled country
> 
> Kingdoms are judges by the satisfaction of its people
> 
> Emirates has always thought of its people and then itself that's why its the home of millions away from theirs
> *
> One thing is for sure as my Arab friends tell me if WAR is broken in UAE then Pakistanis will be the first to defend this beautiful country called UAE.*



I live in UAE for the past few years and never heard any Arab saying the above bolder words, as far as I know the Arabs respect the Europeans more than the Asians, because most of the Europeans occupy top level jobs, where as the Asians work lowest of low level to top level posts. I work in Jebel Ali Free Zone - and my British colleagues never need to show their ID in the main gate - where as all the Asians have to show their ID before entering the free zone...By the way Dubai is one of the best place to live because of their modern, liberal rulers and native people...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Naval Ship Building*

ADSB specializes in the construction of highly complex naval ships inclucing the integration of weapon combat systems.

ADSB specialize in the construction of highly complex naval ships including the integration of weapon combat systems. These vessels are primarily designed for littoral warfare defence operations against air and surface threats as well as patrol tasks, coast guard, law enforcement, electronic search missions, fishery and EEZ protection.

Our range includes Corvette Class Vessels, Missile Strike Craft and Fast Patrol Boats, Landing Craft & Logistic Support Ships as well as a variety of high speed Troop Carriers, Interceptors and Assault Boats. Construction materials used in the build of the above vessels includes Steel, Marine Grade Aluminium Alloy and Composites.

*The Baynunah Corvettes are a unique class of warship with multi-mission capabilities.
*





The Baynunah Corvettes are a unique class of warship with multi-mission capabilities, including coastal patrol and surveillance, mine detection and avoidance, helicopter operations, as well as anti-air and anti-surface capabilities. In performing these missions, Baynunah will utilize the very latest in weapons and sensor technology

*Operational requirements.
*
The ship is designed to provide the Navies with a multi-role surface vessel capable of sustained operations throughout the GCC region. The vessels are designed to conduct peacetime patrols in their territorial waters and exclusive economic zones, together with surveillance, maritime interdiction, support to other forces, and the protection of coastline and ports.



*Construction:
*
Steel constructed hull and deck, with superstructure fabricated from aluminium. Superstructure arrangement designed to minimise radar cross-section.



*General description of Combat System:
*
The combat system is centred around a modern command and control system. The IPN-S will provide primary control of the major weapons systems while providing the ship's crew with a complete tactical picture combining information from ship's sensors, external communications, airborne sensors, and intelligence reports.

Primary ship sensors will include a three dimensional air search and a navigation radar with LPI capability. An EOMS infrared search and track weapons director will also be fitted. A Interrogation Friend or Foe (IFF) function for both radar sets will be provided.

The electronic warfare suite will include laser electronics countermeasures systems, a radar electronic support measures system (ESM) and a electronic support measures and communications intelligence system will also be a part of the electronics warfare suite.

The primary anti ship weapons will be 2 x Missiles. The vessel's firepower is complimented with a single 76 mm main gun and two 27 mm side guns.

The primary air defence system is centred on a vertical missile launcher system. This system will be controlled by the IPN-S combat control system a fire control system. Missile fire control will be supplemented by a continuous wave illuminator. The air defence missile system is augmented by a second set of surface to air missiles. These "fire and forget" missiles will be mounted on the weather fairing of the 27mm side guns.

All navigation system data will be collected and displayed through an Integrated Bridge system incorporating a laser gyro system for ship's reference and navigation. The integrated bridge system will include displays from the Navigation / LPI radar.

A complex network of integrated communications is provided and will include secure voice and data communications. This system will coordinate and provide communications and data sharing between the Baynunah vessels, other cooperating fleet vessels, land based command and control centres, and maritime patrol aircraft.

The vessel will also be fitted with a CHAFF launcher decoy system and RAM system.


*Fast Patrol Boats*





Abu Dhabi Ship Building constructs fast patrol boats from 10m to 70m for specific missions and also as multi role vessels. Vessels can be built in steel, aluminium alloy and the latest Composite materials - and with speeds capable of in excess of 60 knots, these vessels cater for all naval / military missions. Weapons fit are determined by the end user / operator, and vessels built at Abu Dhabi Ship Building have been fitted with remote controlled guns, surface to surface missiles, surface to air missiles mortars, and an array of sensors and communication suites


*Interceptors*





ADSB specialize in the construction of highly complex naval ships including the integration of weapon combat systems. These vessels are primarily designed for littoral warfare defence operations against air and surface threats as well as patrol tasks, coast guard, law enforcement, electronic search missions, fishery and EEZ protection. Our range includes Corvette Class Vessels, Missile Strike Craft and Fast Patrol Boats, Landing Craft & Logistic Support Ships as well as a variety of high speed Troop Carriers, Interceptors and Assault Boats. Construction materials used in the build of the above vessels includes Steel, Marine Grade Aluminium Alloy and Composites.


*Assault Boats*
Assault Boats feature a heavy duty, high-impact,all-weather, polymer-covered solid foam collar in case boarding is necessary.




ADSB's High Speed (50 Knots), 9.5M Aluminium Assault Boats provide effective interception and policing for coastline duty.

These boats feature a heavy duty, high-impact,all-weather, polymer-covered solid foam collar in case boarding is necessary, state-of-the-art Navigation/Communication equipment and two gun mounts for 360 degree coverage.Constructed from Aluminuim, these boats have a top speed of 50 knots from two 250HP Outboard Mercury engines.


*Fast Troop Carrier*

ADSB's Fast Troop Carrier is specially designed to be highly maneuverable at all speeds and capable for very shallow waters operations.





ADSB's Fast Troop Carrier is specially designed to be highly maneuverable at all speeds and capable for very shallow waters operations. The main mission of the Fast Troop Carrier is to deploy troops directly onto a beachhead via a hydraulically operated bow ramp.

The vessel is designed according to the specification below and based on the Swedish Navy's and UAE Navy's "Fast Troop Carrier" design with amendments required to meet the Medium Range Patrol Boat operational requirement.

The vessels will be generally constructed in accordance with DNV rules for high speed craft where applicable. The Hull, Deck and Superstructure including Bulkheads and Frames are in accordance with Det Norske Veritas rules for the classification of High Speed and Light Craft, issued 2002. The original vessel design and construction was also in accordance with the Swedish Naval regulations RMS (Regulation Marine Ship). In addition, the major equipment specified herein, where available, is type approved by DNV or similar class society. The vessel is powered by twin MTU diesel engines coupled to Rolls Royce FF550 waterjets to give a vessel top speed in excess of 35 knots.

Apart from it's mission as a fast troop carrier - the vessel is also to be in service as a missile boat, gun boat and mortar boat.

*Fast Supply Vessel*
ADSB specialize in the construction of highly complex naval ships including the integration of weapon combat systems.





ADSB specialize in the construction of highly complex naval ships including the integration of weapon combat systems. These vessels are primarily designed for littoral warfare defence operations against air and surface threats as well as patrol tasks, coast guard, law enforcement, electronic search missions, fishery and EEZ protection. Our range includes Corvette Class Vessels, Missile Strike Craft and Fast Patrol Boats, Landing Craft & Logistic Support Ships as well as a variety of high speed Troop Carriers, Interceptors and Assault Boats. Construction materials used in the build of the above vessels includes Steel, Marine Grade Aluminium Alloy and Composites.

*Landing Craft*
ADSB's 64m Military Landing Craft can be used for a variety of missions.





Similar vessels are in service with the UAE Navy associated Military operators and Royal Navy of Oman. They are built to the high naval standards associated with all production at ADSB and have proven in service operational sea time. The heavy duty steel construction and cargo deck layout makes them ideally suited to the deployment of Vehicles, Troops, Equipment, Fuel and Water. The Bow Ramp is designed for use during amphibious operations allowing the fast discharge of vehicles and men onto a beach area. Full air conditioned accommodation is provided for the compliment of 19 officers and crew. The vessel has a Dead Weight capacity of up to 700 Tonnes, a speed of approximately 10.5 knots (at 500 Tonnes DWT), a Cargo Deck area of 400 square metres and a side loading facility allowing easy access for equipment to be loaded from an alongside jetty.

*Commerical Ship Building
*




Abu Dhabi Ship Building continually has several new building projects under development at its Mussafah yard.

Abu Dhabi Ship Building continually has several new building projects under development at its Mussafah yard, ranging from Tug Boats and Dredgers through to Product carrying Tankers.

Our facilities accomodate new build commercial vessels up to 80 metres in length and 20 metres beam, across a range of vessels including Tug, Pilot, and Work Boats as well as Supply & Crew Change Boats. More complex projects have included Dredgers and Coastal Tankers.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*MARKSMAN*










Armored capsule based bullet proof vehicle 

Protection to the personnel of Defence, Para Military and Police Forces against arms fire and under belly grenade attacks. 

Capability to be used in counter terrorist as well as conventional roles. 


Counter Terrorist Operations like Patrolling in high intensity areas,Convoy protection and escort,Mob Dispersion

Conventional Operations like Armed reconnaissance and Convoy Protection


Cuppola fitted with machine gun mount with sufficient traverse and protection 

*Specification*









*SCORPIO*









Affordable B6 level armored car 

Suitable for Company executives transportation in sensitive areas 

Ideal vehicle for use by VIPs proving discreet security on the move, anonymity and ride comfort. 

Ballistic carpet for underbelly protection 

Optional leather upholstery 

All original OEM interior panels and trim will be resized or modified and re-installed wherever possible to obtain as close to an original look as possible 

*Specification*

1	Engine 
Engine Type 2179 cc m Hawk CRDe,
turbo chrged Intercooled DI,
Common Rail Diesal Engine
Max Gross Power 120 bhp(86.7 KW) @ 4000 rpm
Max Torque	280 Nm @ 1800-2800 rpm
2	Transmission 
Transmission 5 Speed Manual
Type Synchromesh in forward gears
No. of Gears	5 forward, 1 reverse
3	Steering 
Steering Power Steering
4	Suspension 
Front: 2 WD: Independent, Coil Spring,,
Anti Roll Bar Telescopic Shock Absorber 4 WD: Independent,
Torsion Bar, Anti Roll Bar,
Telescopic Shock Absorber
Rear	Multilink ,Coil Spring ,Anti Roll Bar, Telescopic Shock Absorber
5	Brakes 
Service Brakes	Tandem Master Cylinder,
Vacuum assisted servo(with Anti Lock Braking System)
Front:	Ventilated Disc and Calliper type
Rear	Drum Type
6	Tyres 
Tyre Specifications: P 235/70 R 16
Run Flat System(Optional)

7	Dimensions(mm)	Wheel base 2680 mm
Length 4430 mm
Width 1817mm(excluding outer mirror)
Height 1975 mm (with ski rack)

*Toyota Land Cruiser*









4.5L DIESEL & 4.0L /4.7 L PETROL, 4X4 

CEN B6 LEVEL 

USED BY VIPS , UN ORGANIZATIONS, NGOS 

Suspension suitably modified to support additional weight after armoring. 

Low and High option available in base vehicle 

All original OEM interior panels and trim will be resized or modified and re-installed wherever possible to obtain as close to an original look as possible 

*Specification*
1	Engine Type 4.5L Diesel V8 , 4.0L V6 , 
4.7L V8 gasoline
2	Transmission:	Manual and automatic transmission,
4 WD
3	Seating	8 seats/ 9 seats
4	Dual fuel tank 
5	ABS+BA+ EBD 
6	Air conditioner single / dual 
7	Audio: AM/FM CST, CD,
4 speakers 
8	Power window, door lock, 
outer mirrors 
9	Fabric / leather seats* 
10	Body stripes / Plain 
11	Blue tooth 
12	Cool box 
13	Cruise control 
14	Roof rail / Side steps

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*SUBURBAN*





CHEVROLET SUBURBAN 

Luxury VIP transport for all terrain 

CEN B6 LEVEL 

Luxurious Interiors and further customization can be done as per the requirements. 

All original OEM interior panels and trim will be resized or modified and re-installed wherever possible to obtain as close to an original look as possible 

*Specification*
SUBURBAN ¾ TON, 4X4
Engine- 6.0L V8 Gasoline
Transmission: Hydra-matic six speed heavy duty automatic
Brakes- four wheels anti lock disc with hydro boos
Suspension package: Handling/ trailering heavy duty
Climate temperature controls: dual zone- manual for driver + front right passenger, 
rear air-conditioning and auxiliary heather
Door lock- power , programmable including lockout protection
Keyless entry, remote, includes 2 transmitters, panic buttons and control alarms
Mirrors- outside, power adjustable, manual folding, heated
Steering wheel- leather wrapped, includes mounted cruise and audio controls
Wheels- 16 inch, 8 lug, polished , forged aluminum
Tires- LT 245/75R 16E


















MAHINDRA EMIRATES VEHICLE ARMOURING FZ LLC

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Emirates Marine Technologies*

The Emirates Marine Technologies specializes in underwater vehicle activities, from the conception and development of programs, studies and designs, to the manufacture of the corresponding products. EMT&#8217;s solid background is attributed to its 5 major areas of operation.

*Research & Development*

Makes accessible for its customers, for any commercial or technical projects, their technical and industrial structure molded with many years of experience. EMT&#8217;s management and technical experience, its operational and commercial skills in the sector of military diving and in surface is their stronghold for Research & Development.

*Manufacturing *

Using modern high technology in its facility located in UAE. The facility includes specially designed GRP production unit as well as a deep-water pool for pre-delivery testing of Swimmer Delivery Vehicles (SDVs), guaranteeing customers of top quality products.

*Commercial activities of EMT* 

Involve marketing, selling and manufacturing of high-speed motorboats and underwater wet vehicles. It also provides ongoing technical training and maintenance service. Complementary equipments go along every SDVs or high-speed motorboats purchased such as underwater breathing apparatus and diving & safety equipment.

*Training for maintenance & operation*

The training covers piloting and navigation from basic to final operational levels given to customers' staff. EMT also provides its customer&#8217;s technical team a training package manual for maintenance and upkeep of SDVs and high-speed motorboats.

*EMT*













Bin Jabr Group Of Industries

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Great achivement for a country size of a small city in iran


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Great achivement for a country size of a small city in iran



....


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Takaavar said:


> MOD EDIT/QUOTE]
> Poor guys... Jealous?! This tiny nation is the hub of business, tourism, real estate, and green power in ME and the world, 4 nuclear power plants are going to be built there, . Just look at this:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChennaiSKing

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *MARKSMAN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SCORPIO*


*
Thanks for the information, I am living in Dubai for the past few years and have seen Mahendra vehicles in Dubai road, but never knew one of Indian auto major Mahendra is having manufacturing plant in UAE...*


----------



## Al Bhatti

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Great achivement for a country size of a small city in iran



At least their leaders are not like our's and are also they doing what they see right for their nation.

What good are our leaders doing for us the Pakistanis and the nation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

ChennaiSKing said:


> I live in UAE for the past few years and never heard any Arab saying the above bolder words, as far as I know the Arabs respect the Europeans more than the Asians, because most of the Europeans occupy top level jobs, where as the Asians work lowest of low level to top level posts. I work in Jebel Ali Free Zone - and my British colleagues never need to show their ID in the main gate - where as all the Asians have to show their ID before entering the free zone...By the way Dubai is one of the best place to live because of their modern, liberal rulers and native people...



nothing personal but if a war breaks Indians will be the 1st ones to leave this country eg:- Lebanon,Kuwait..............
u will only see brave Pakistani's with Ak47 patrolling the streets of UAE

UNFORTUNATELY u might never have spoken with a military personal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Jan 30, 2013






Women assembling parts in the Tawazun military industry factory.

Tawazun to showcase UAE defence technology overseas

The strategic defence investment company Tawazun will this year display local defence technology overseas.

The company, launched in 2007, will show locally developed weapons and defence technology in the US, Brazil, France and the Far East.

&#8220;Entering any defence market with such products is not easy but people have started to see UAE-made products as proof that Emiratis are capable of entering any market and our portfolio speaks for itself,&#8221; said Saif Al Marzooqi, Tawazun&#8217;s associate corporate communications director.

Mr Al Marzooqi was speaking on a tour of the five factories at Tawazun Industrial Park on the outskirts of Abu Dhabi yesterday.

The five subsidiaries owned by Tawazun make airframes for Airbuses, guns and ammunition for armed and police forces in the UAE, Italy and across the GCC, and motor vehicles for the Algerian armed forces.

Mr Al Marzooqi said most of the workforce was Emirati, including the design and development team.

&#8220;Fifty five per cent of our team is Emirati and we present them with work-study programmes that combine rigorous education, training and on-the-job work experience, as well as the Daylight programme that enables UAE women to develop key skills for employment and trains them in basic engineering skills,&#8221; he said.

The target is to provide UAE nationals with the proper education to meet the needs of the emerging industries in the UAE.

Emirati designs include the TSR rifle, considered one of the most advanced sniper weapons in today&#8217;s market, said Sultan Al Aouda, deputy general manager of Tawazun Advanced Defence Systems.

&#8220;The rifle is 100 per cent fully Emirati-designed and developed,&#8221; he said. &#8220;We designed it based on the requirements given to us by the UAE Armed Forces.&#8221;

The period from development to the delivery of the 2,800-metre range rifle was only nine months, Mr Al Aouda said.

The weapon, which comes in two versions, has four unique patents within its design.

It is equipped with a shock absorber in the shoulder mount and a design to increase accuracy.

Another subsidiary that produces UAE-developed weapons is Caracal. More than 50,000 handguns and rifles are produced every year by Caracal and are used locally and across the GCC.

&#8220;We export our guns to the Italian police force as well as to the US consumer market,&#8221; said Salem Al Matroushi, chief executive of Caracal.

Caracal&#8217;s assembly line includes 18 Emirati women.

Ammunition for the guns is developed by Caracal Light Ammunitions (CLA), which makes more than 10 million Nato-standard bullets of various calibre, said Mohammed Al Ghafli, CLA&#8217;s general manager.

&#8220;We have over 50 Emiratis currently working in the factory and we will be shortly adding another 110 during this year,&#8221; said Mr Al Ghafli.

Many of the recruits are non-graduates who were trained in-house.

The parts for all of the weapons and tools used to make them are developed and made at Tawazun Precision Industries (TPI).

&#8220;Apart from guns and rifle components such as barrels, we develop oil and gas materials and aerospace parts,&#8221; said Majid Al Shamsi, sales manager for TPI Aerospace.

&#8220;We develop airframes for Airbus as well as parts for Boeing aircraft.&#8221;

Stewart Jones, TPI&#8217;s defence business unit manager, said the company was working closely with local universities to develop the next generation of industrial leaders.

Tawazun to showcase UAE defence technology overseas - The National

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

United Arab Emirates Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia @BLACKEAGLE I was looking at the UAE navy the equipment which they are using today the new 8 Frigates or Corvettes will only replace those 8 old Patrol boats they but still they already have some 5 Corvettes and around 8 Fast attack craft and they are looking forward to upgrade them in short they will have huge navy in near future as compared to what they are now whats your opinion on this and information ?


----------



## cabatli_53

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



In 2009, Burkan and Roketsan signed a collaboration agreement worth around 70 million $ for munition system as well. With the contract signed between Roketsan and Burkan Munition Systems (BMS), a joint production venture was formed. Roketsan and BMS will co-produce 107 and 122 mm artillery rockets in the scope of the production programme of this contract.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cabatli_53

Roketsan Manager Baysak: Roketsan has established close relationship with UAE since early of 2000s. We have signed contracts concerning 122 mm artillery rocket sales and modernization of the weapon systems in the inventory of UAE. These contracts have been completed last year with the final deliveries.

Roketsan&#8217;s superior performance in these projects brought consequent projects with UAE. Roketsan and Al Jaber Group started to *design a completely new and different weapon system for a Gulf country with an agreement signed in IDEX 2009. We can easily say that this new system is an unprecedented weapon system. *






The mentioned system is Kasirga-G 300mm guided artillery rocket system. UAE became a partner of this program and Both country is working on those missiles at present.






We expect to see the final missile systems in IDEF-2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cabatli_53

Emairati Al-Jaber groups and Turkish FNSS have signed a partnership and manufacturing agreement to supply the UAE armed forces with its needs. And the first product of this alliance is for Al-Jaber group to manufacture an entire family of armored vehicles in the UAE. This contract was signed in the international defense exhibition IDEX 2011. And a range of VIPs were present in the signing of this contract. Obaid Khalifah Jaber Al-Murri CEO of Al-Jaber groups and Qadir Niel Cort CEO of FNSS have signed this alliance contract.

Mr.Al-Murri has shown his appreciation of the alliance siting "This partnership has a strategic value for Al-Jaber Groups and we are very happy with this partnership and further concretes its roles as the main supplier of UAE armed forces equipment, And we are very certain that FNSS partnership will lead to a big success for both of us in the future"

And Mr.Al-Murri further said: "*This alliance enables us to manufacture the Most advanced Armored vehicles in the entire region*"

Mr.Cort CEO of FNSS says: "This alliance is a very important milestone is the journey of FNSS the combined capabilities of both Al-Jaber and FNSS will lead to a more powerful industrial base for *both of us which will enable us to supply the entire region with state of the art 8x8 armed vehicles.*"

*The first fruit of this Alliance is the manufacturing of PARS 8x8 a very advanced APC with the ability to further modify and upgrade it to suit customers every need.*


Mentioned 8x8 technology to be transfered to Al Jabaar is PARS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The on-going efforts of MBDA to expand the capabilities of its anti-ship missiles could reach an important milestone in the coming months through a potential partnership in the Middle East.




During the European consortium's 2012 results conference in Rome on 22 March, Antonio Perfetti, managing director of the MBDA's Italian branch and executive group director sales and business development, revealed that a Middle Eastern country is interested in the joint development of a Marte ER (extended range) version.

"The growth potential of [the] Marte anti-ship missile family has attracted the interest of a Arabian Gulf industrial partner, looking to jointly develop the new extended-range version of the family," said Perfetti.

While he declined to provide further detail, Flightglobal understands that the United Arab Emirates is the nation interested in a joint development of the new version, and that subsidiaries of state-owned investment company Tawazun Holding are to be involved in the programme.

Tawazun Precision Industries entered into an agreement with MBDA during the 2011 IDEX exhibition in Abu Dhabi to manufacture various components for the Marte family. The company produces the newly developed canister for the Mk2/N ship-launched version of the missile. This is part of the equipment of the UAE naval forces' Ghannatha fast boat, the first of which was recently delivered.

Tawazun Precision Industries also inked a supply agreement with Selex ES at the 2013 IDEX exhibition in February to manufacture various components for the Finmeccanica subsidiary's RF seekers, a key component in the MBDA Italy Marte/Otomat anti-ship missile family.

The Marte ER is planned to operate at ranges in excess of 100km (54nm) and be capable of being carried by medium-to-heavy helicopters. But it should also be possible to launch the equipment from fixed-wing combat and maritime patrol aircraft, have comparable life cycle costs to the current version and offer growth potential, including a man-in-the-loop and land attack strike with a heavier warhead.

MBDA Italy has already completed ground fitting-out trials of a Marte ER maquette with the Eurofighter Typhoon.

Aside from the extended range and naval (Mk2/N) versions, the Marte missile family includes the helicopter-based (Mk2/S) and aircraft-launched (Mk2/A) models. A dummy version of the latter has previously been dropped from an Airbus Military C295 maritime patrol aircraft.

MBDA courts Middle Eastern partner for Marte missile

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Jobaria*






The Jobaria (monster) is the most powerful 122-mm artillery rocket system ever built. This multiple launch rocket system has been developed in by United Arab Emirates in cooperation with Roketsan of Turkey to meet the UAE requirement. However final assembly of this system takes place in the UAE. The main goal was to put one battery of rocket launchers on one vehicle. This new multiple launch rocket system was first revealed in 2013 during IDEX exhibition held in Abu Dhabi. United Arab Emirates have received an undisclosed number of these artillery systems already.

The Jobaria MLRS consists of Oshkosh 6x6 heavy equipment transporter, towing a 10-wheel semi-trailer with 4 power rocket launchers. Each launcher has three pods with 20 rockets each. This rocket system carries a total of 240 122-mm rockets. A single Jobaria system replaces a full battery of rocket launchers mounted on 6 trucks with a crew of 30 men. Rockets have a maximum range of 37 km. A full salvo covers an area of 4 km².

Rockets are stored and launched from pods for rapid reloading and interchangeability of various calibers. Some sources claim that Jobaria is also capable of launching a total of 240 107-mm rockets, with a maximum range of about 11 km. Alternatively it can launch 16 TR-300 300-mm rockets with a maximum range of up to 100 km.
This artillery system is operated by a crew of three. Crew members are seated inside and operate from protected cab. It's armor provides protection from small arms fire and artillery shell splinters. The cab also has NBC protection system. This artillery system is aimed and launches all it's rockets without crew leaving the vehicle.

The truck for this rocket system is supplied by Oshkosh. Vehicle is fitted with a central tyre inflation system. The trailer with rocket launchers is manufactured in the UAE. The Jobaria is fitted with auxiliary power unit. It allows this rocket system can operate with the truck engine turned off. It seems though that this new MLRS has limited mobility over desert terrain. It is most suited for operation from hard surface roads.
This new multiple launch rocket system is supported by a dedicated resupply vehicle, which carries a full set of reloads and is fitted with two cranes. Each crane replenishes two rocket launchers. Reloading takes about 30 minutes.

There is also a lighter Mini Jobaria, based on the Nimr 6x6 vehicle. It carries two pods with a total of 107-mm rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Mini Jobaria*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Yabhon United 40*







The Yabhon United 40 &#8211; Block 5 with its futuristic aero-dynamics, was a major show attraction at Idex 2013.

Developed by Abu Dhabi&#8217;s Adcom Systems, largely a UAS manufacturer with worldwide branches, United 40 is being seen for the second time in the UAE, after being recently launched in Dubai.

&#8220;It can carry 10 missiles on board, each one having a 60km range and 1,000kph speed,&#8221; said Ali Al Dhaheri, general designer and CEO of Adcom Systems. &#8220;It can fly over 100 hours without refuelling at a 30,000ft altitude. It is very reliable, has twin engines, six fly control units and over 400 channels of communications.&#8221; Designed for strategic missions such as border surveillance, battle damage assessment, intelligence preparation of battlefield, combat assessment and humanitarian aid, United 40 can take off with 2,000kg on board. If desired, it can also have up to 15 people on board.

It is now in serial production, licenced in several countries around the world and used by armies all over the Arabian Gulf, the UAE included.

Another Adcom star at Idex this year is the brand-new Yabhon NSR.

&#8220;It actually hunts the Yabhon United 40,&#8221; said Al Dhaheri.

&#8220;It is the first one in the world to hunt UAS. It has an advanced auto-tracking system, being capable of image tracking and downloading video to the user, and also capable of automatic engage and destroy operation.&#8221;


























Mar 12, 2013






The Yabhon United 40 aircraft is exhibited at the Idex festival in the capital last month. The UAE-made unmanned drone can cruise at speeds of up to 220kph and will cost up to $30 million.

UAE's unmanned drone passes test flight

The first unmanned aerial vehicle designed and made in the UAE has passed its test flight.

Ali Al Dhaheri, designer of the Yabhon United 40 - named in honour of our 40 years of union - said test flights in Abu Dhabi last week were successful and the aircraft, known as a UAV, was ready for production.

It can carry up to 10 air-to-ground missiles with a delivery range of 60 kilometres each and fly for up to 120 hours.

"This UAV was presented at Idex 2013 [International Defence Exhibition] and as soon as we received approval from the aviation authorities, we conducted the tests," said Mr Al Dhaheri, the chief designer and chairman of Adcom Systems. "The tests have proved all the capabilities the UAV was designed for."

A drone will cost between US$20 million (Dh73.5m) and $30m.

"We are expecting sales of $500m this year and about $41.5 billion over the next few years for this aircraft," Mr Al Dhaheri said.

The planes can cruise at speeds of between 75 and 220kph, fly to 7,010 metres and are powered by a 115-horsepower main engine and an 80hp electric engine.

The United 40 is designed for strategic missions that include combat and battle damage assessment, intelligence preparation of a battlefield, special and reconnaissance operations, humanitarian aid, border surveillance and communications relay.

During last month's Idex event, Mr Al Dhaheri said that Adcom potentially had contracts with seven countries, from the Arabian Gulf and Europe.

"Our manufacturing industries are advanced - Israel and the US are the only countries who can manufacture similar drones," he said.

Over the past 24 years, Abu Dhabi-based Adcom has progressed from building missiles to developing strategic radars. It now also creates advanced communication systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

NIMIR 2:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Burkan Munitions Systems*






*155MM ERFB HE BT*




The primary role of the 155mm artillery system is to provide indirect fire support to friendly forces in the context of the battlefield space. The artillery system efficiently accomplishes its role by launching any of the selected series of approved shells, fuzed with the approved fuze to generate the required terminal effect from the ordnance.
The 155 mm Extended-Range Full-Bore (ERFB) High-Explosive (HE) projectile is a logical development of ballistic design exercises. The detonation of a 155 mm ERFB HE projectile filled with Composition B and manufactured using MIL standard steel will result in an average of 4,750 fragments. The South African 155 mm ERFB produces approximately 7,000 fragments with an individual mass larger than 0.5 g using a nominal payload of 8.71 
Features:
- The body outline is marked by the use of four steel-bore riding nubs which are either machined at the same time as the rest of the projectile body or, more commonly, are welded to the outline using mild steel. These angled nubs are intended to match the average projectile rotation and provide support for launch stability

- 155 mm ERFB produces approximately 7,000 fragments with an individual mass larger than 0.5 g using a nominal payload of 8.71 Boat-tail that is field interchangeable with a base bleed

- Lifting plug instead of the fuze

*60MM HE: MORTARS*






An offshoot of Type M61, Bomb Mortar 60mm M0205A1 features a cast-bomb body filled with TNT and the V9 fuze. The mortar has been designed to be fired from any smooth bore 60mm mortar barrel with a pressure capacity of 55 MPa PMP. Primarily anti-personnel, the 60mm is effectively pressed into service against soft skinned vehicles.

Features:

- V9 fuze is armed on set back and remains safe for 40m
- Instantaneous detonation on impact with the target
- Nearly 2,000 lethal fragments generated within a radius of 8m

*107MM ARTILLERY ROCKETS*




Primarily the choice of artillery and infantry support missions, the 107mm multi barrel rocket launcher is an all-weather lethal weapon system. The extended range 107mm rockets feature distinctive airframe / aerodynamic design and reduced smoke composite propellant for up to 50% longer ranges than classical 107mm rockets.

Features:

- Can be launched by towed, vehicle mounted or pod platforms
- Propellant with reduced smoke
- Effective fire power against personnel and lightly armored vehicles
- Single use pod with 3x4 tubes
- Range + 11 KM

*122MM ARTILLERY ROCKET*






The 122mm multi barrel rocket launcher is the port-of-call among artillery units. Its fire support mission is fulfilled by indirect/blind firing against area targets. The extended range 122mm rockets feature a distinctive airframe / aerodynamic design and reduced smoke via composite propellant to deliver 100% longer ranges than conventional 122mm rockets.

Features:

- Suitable for all weather conditions, any time of the day
- Additional functionality of extended range up to 100% longer
- Effective lethality on area targets at ranges up to 40km
- Increased tactical efficiency through computer controlled weapon systems


*MK 82 & 84:*




The MK 80 series of bombs is a freefall, ballistic general purpose bomb that can be equipped with mechanical and electronic fuzes. Part of the MK 80 series, the low drag general purpose bombs are the preferred choice during majority of bombing operations where maximum blast and destruction effects are desired.

Features:

- Relatively light body with approximately 45% explosive of the gross weight
- Dropped in a free-fall with low/high drag fins or precision guidance kits
- LDGP bombs are designed to be aerodynamically streamlined

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Air Craft Bombs MK 82*






*Type :* Low-drag general purpose bomb

*Guidance :* Ballistic

*Weight :* 470 lb (213 kg)

*Length :* 60.6 in (1538 mm)

*Diameter :* 10.75 in (273 mm)

*Explosive :* 180.8 lb (82 kg) Tritonal

*Fuze :* Variety for nose and tail

*Stabilizer :* MAU-93/B, BSU49/B AIR, MK-15 Snakeye

*Guidance kits :* Paveway II, Enhanced Paveway II, JDAM

*Aircrafts :* A-10A, B-1B,B-2, B-52, F-4G, F-15A-E, F-16A-D, F-111D-F, F-117A, Hawk, Mirage (Dassault)


*Air Craft Bombs MK 84*






*Type :* Low-drag general purpose bomb

*Guidance :* Ballistic

*Weight :* 1920 lb (871 kg)

*Length :* 97.9 in (2485.5 mm)

*Diameter :* 18 in (458 mm)

*Explosive :* 959 lb (435 kg) Tritonal

*Fuze :* Variety of mechanical or electrical

*Stabilizer :* BSU-50 AIR, MK-84 Conical Fin

*Guidance kits :* Paveway II, Enhanced Paveway II, Paveway III, JDAM

*Aircrafts :* A-10A, B-1B, B-52H, F-4G, F-15A-E, F-16A-D, F-111D-F, F-117A, Mirage (Dassault)



























*See also old links (GCC) :*

*KSA : RSAF will acquire &#8216;AASM Hammer&#8217; in place of the &#8216;Paveway IV&#8217;*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-d...ill-acquire-aasm-hammer-place-paveway-iv.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-d...sm-hammer-place-paveway-iv-2.html#post3987483

http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-forum/172534-saudi-typhoons-latest-news.html


*KSA : Damocles targeting pod for Eurofighter Typhoon
*
http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/229698-ksa-damocles-targeting-pod-eurofighter-typhoon.html


*GCC Air Force :*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/229766-gcc-air-force.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/229766-gcc-air-force-2.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Caracal*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Laser sharp Al Tariq proves its accuracy*






The partnership between Denel Dynamics and Abu Dhabi-based Tawazun Holdings looks set for greater heights following the successful execution of a difficult mission profile by the Al Tariq precision-guided munition.

It demonstrated superior accuracy against a laser designated target in a flight test evaluation. The test evaluated the weapons capability to dynamically determine its own flight path according to set launch and pre-programmed terminal phase conditions.

The missile was launched off-track of target and was instructed to fly into the target arena from a different direction during its terminal phase.

This implies the missile had to perform a dog-leg manoeuvre and the flight path had to be calculated dynamically on the fly, said Al Tariq programme manager Coenie Loock.

Despite the level of difficulty intentionally selected to give Al Tariq a thorough test, the weapon completed its mid-course guidance successfully and during terminal phase had a direct hit on the designated target with the miss distance at less than half a metre.

Al Tariq has a number of range options, from 40 km for the standard version to 100 km for the long-range version. The demonstrated accuracy is independent of the range variant. The weapon can also be pre-programmed to engage targets from specific directions and at different dive angles.

A model of the Al Tariq weapon is currently on show at the Tawazun Dynamics stand at the LAAD 2013 defence exhibition in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil.

This is a great result for Denel Dynamics and reflects the success of the joint venture announcement last September with Abu Dhabi-based, Tawazun Holdings, for the development, manufacturing, assembly and integration of precision-guided weapon systems in Tawazun Dynamics, opening up an international gateway to potential new opportunities.

Geographically, this is the first deal of its kind for Denel where the partnership is located outside South Africa creating an international footprint, the South African company in the State-owned Denel group said in a statement.

http://www.defenceweb.co.za/index.p...oves-its-accuracy&catid=7:Industry&Itemid=116

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangerPK

Good to see UAE is developing some real modern military technology.

Edit: line removed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

ChennaiSKing said:


> I live in UAE for the past few years and never heard any Arab saying the above bolder words, as far as I know the Arabs respect the Europeans more than the Asians, because most of the Europeans occupy top level jobs, where as the Asians work lowest of low level to top level posts. I work in Jebel Ali Free Zone - and my British colleagues never need to show their ID in the main gate - where as all the Asians have to show their ID before entering the free zone...By the way Dubai is one of the best place to live because of their modern, liberal rulers and native people...


cant u indian think something else then money n status quo for just a second??


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Al Tariq precision-guided munition (Tawazun Dynamics)*


^^



> *Emirati staff at Tawazun Dynamics get defence manufacturing expertise*
> 
> *The National staff
> Jan 21, 2013*
> 
> Tawazun Holding further strengthened its employee development programme, designed to build home-grown defence manufacturing capability through the development and empowerment of local technical experts, with some of its Emirati staff at Tawazun Dynamics recently returned from an intensive specialist training in South Africa.
> 
> The Emirati employees received instruction in the area of manufacturing assembly and integration of precision-guided systems for conventional air munitions during the 8-month training course hosted by Denel, South Africa's largest government-owned defence manufacturer.
> 
> The programme was designed to equip the technicians with all the necessary skills to assemble and integrate Tawazun Dynamics' flagship product, the "Al Tariq" system, through 9 different modules. Each module addressed the different stages of the manufacturing process from the initiation safety awareness to the final "Al Tariq" testing.
> 
> "Capability building and knowledge transfer efforts are two of the critical foundation pillars needed to allow Tawazun Dynamics to realize its potential," Hamad Al Marar, the general manager of Tawazun Dynamics, said. "Our aspiration to build a globally-leading specialist business in its field goes hand in hand with our desire to build a local workforce with world-class expertise and standards.
> 
> "Through the right partnerships and application, we aim to support the development of a young generation of Emirati professionals who have both the technical skills needed to contend in the global defence industry marketplace as well as to provide the UAE with a strong base of national industry experts who will help lead and inspire the generations which follow."
> 
> One of the Emirati trainees, Mohamed Al Blooshi said: "This training was a great learning opportunity and we found the work environment to be extremely engaging and motivational. The courses were truly comprehensive and helped develop our skills on a professional as well as on a personal level."
> 
> Another trainee, Yaser Al Hosani said: "We see this training as a very important step in our career development path. We are honored to have been selected and feel a great responsibility to bring back the gained knowledge and expertise, share them with our colleagues, and work towards matching the best international standards in defence manufacturing locally here in the UAE."
> 
> Tawazun Dynamics was established in September last year in partership with Tawazun Holding and Denel.
> 
> The joint venture operates the Middle East's first and largest facility for the development, manufacture, assembly and integration of precision-guided systems for conventional air munitions.
> 
> 
> *TheNational.ae*






> *SA/UAE joint guided weapon successfully completes difficult test mission*
> 
> *By: Keith Campbell
> 8th April 2013*
> 
> South African State-owned missile and unmanned air vehicle company Denel Dynamics announced on Monday that the Al Tariq precision-guided munition (PGM), developed by Tawazun Dynamics, its joint venture with United Arab Emirates company Tawazun Holdings, had successfully executed a difficult mission profile during a flight test evaluation.
> 
> This test saw the weapon used against a laser-designated target. It effectively scored a direct hit (the &#8220;miss distance&#8221; was less than half-a-metre).
> 
> In the test, the Al Tariq was launched off the track of the target and was programmed to, during its terminal phase, enter the target area from a different direction. &#8220;This implies the missile had to perform a dog-leg manoeuvre and the flight path had to be calculated dynamically &#8216;on the fly&#8217;,&#8221; said Al Tariq programme manager Coenie Loock. This mission profile was selected to provide a thorough test of the PGM.
> 
> Tawazun Dynamics describes the Al Tariq as &#8220;a family of strap-on bomb kit systems, used on [US-standard] MK81, MK82 and MK83 bombs. Al-Tariq provides the user with all-weather, day or night operational capabilities, utilizing GPS/INS [Global Positioning System/Inertial Navigation System] guidance. Increased targeting accuracy can be achieved by using an Imaging Infrared with complete Automatic Target Recognition capability, or a semi-active laser seeker.&#8221;
> 
> Denel Dynamics reported that the standard version of the PGM had a range of 40 km but that the long-range version had a range of 100 km. The accuracy of the weapon is independent of its range. It can also be programmed to attack targets from specified directions and using different dive angles.
> 
> &#8220;This is a great result for Denel Dynamics and reflects the success of the joint venture announcement in September 2012 with Abu Dhabi-based Tawazun Holdings, for the development, manufacturing, assembly and integration of precision-guided weapon systems in Tawazun Dyamics, opening up the international gateway to potential new opportunities,&#8221; said the South African company in a press release. Denel Dynamics has a 49% share in Tawazun Dynamics.
> 
> 
> *Engineering News*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Tawazun Precision Industries TPI defence*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Aerospace*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Continue... See old link :*

*Strata's UAE aerospace plant gives big lift to Airbus*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-d...ae-aerospace-plant-gives-big-lift-airbus.html



*UAV (unmanned aerial vehicle)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Air Craft Bombs MK 84*










*Continue See old link :*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/192249-made-uae-4.html#post4144505

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Caracal CAR 816 Assault Rifle (Torture Test)*

Thank you very much @ Mosamania ^^

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Damn.. Wonderful pictures!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ya hosein

is this car realy made by uae or just montage??


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

http://www.tads.ae/media/103395/tads_flyer.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JUBA

This thread need to be sticky, alongside made in KSA and made in Jordan threads.

mods plz @Aeronaut

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamesseo89

UAE should join with Germans on weapons development.


----------



## Sam1980

jamesseo89 said:


> UAE should join with Germans on weapons development.



Yes, they could supply Germans with their camels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Sam1980 said:


> Yes, they could supply Germans with their camels.





Why mad bro? and what's with you and camels? Camels are beautiful and very helpful animals. 

I hope the tiny UAE is not embarrassing the big Iran with their achievements.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Why mad bro? and what's with you and camels? Camels are beautiful and very helpful animals.
> 
> I hope the tiny UAE is not embarrassing the large Iran with their achievements.



+1............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sam1980

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Why mad bro? and what's with you and camels? Camels are beautiful and very helpful animals.
> 
> I hope the tiny UAE is not embarrassing the large Iran with their achievements.



I'm not mad! Why would I be mad? UAE has a very advanced camel breeding program. 

AFP: Camel-crazy UAE using cutting-edge breeding technology

No, I'm not worried about "UAE achievements", so far we are ahead of everyone else in the middle-east in Nano and Stem cell research. We are actually among pioneers in world in these two fields, Nanotech and Biotech are what I would call science. Try to understand the difference between science and engineering! 

Iran doesn't need to pay European companies to build toys for it (I don't like to refer to Iran as a "her", a country is not a person!), we have enough competent people to it ourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Sam1980 said:


> I'm not mad! Why would I be mad? UAE has a very advanced camel breeding program.
> 
> AFP: Camel-crazy UAE using cutting-edge breeding technology



Don't try to be stupid with me. I asked you what's wrong with Camels? I think they are better than your ratty country.
Tehran Rats: Iran Reportedly Battles Giant 'Mutant' Rodents With Snipers (PHOTO)



Sam1980 said:


> No, I'm not worried about "UAE achievements", so far we are ahead of everyone else in the middle-east in Nano and Stem cell research. We are actually among pioneers in world in these two fields, Nanotech and Biotech are what I would call science. Try to understand the difference between science and engineering!
> 
> Iran doesn't need to pay European companies to build toys for it (I don't like to refer to Iran as a "her", a country is not a person!), we have enough competent people to it ourselves.


Delusional losers will always find non-existent accomplishments to make themselves feel better. Yes, we have seen Iranian jokes that at least brought laughs to people. Anyhow, keep living at the bottom till you get real, otherwise you will never advance because you live in an imaginary world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sam1980

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Don't try to be stupid with me. I asked you what's wrong with Camels? I think they are better than your ratty country.
> Tehran Rats: Iran Reportedly Battles Giant 'Mutant' Rodents With Snipers (PHOTO)



I'm not trying to "be stupid" with you! 
Rodents are a common problem in an urban environment! If you ever had the opportunity to visit the New York city you would understand what I'm talking about! 



> Delusional losers will always find non-existent accomplishments to make themselves feel better. Yes, we have seen Iranian jokes that at least brought laughs to people. Anyhow, keep living at the bottom till you get real, otherwise you will never advance because you live in an imaginary world.



Oh the irony! Dude! Iran's accomplishments in science and technology are facts, if you only knew how to use a search engine you wouldn't embarrass yourself... 

I can testify about 2 things that Iran is actually extremely good at (despite of sanctions), and I'm gonna list them in order of successfulness, genetics and stem cell research, nanotech (industrial applications), but don't take my word for it, just use use the goddang search engine!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Western companies working under the flag of the UAE in the UAE.
Western technology and expertise with a cover " made in UAE ".

Caracal = western.

But still they cannot accept the truth, accept it and shut up.

Example, atleast they admit it.

Made in India Is Not Equal To Made By India


----------



## Doritos11

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Why is it only losers who strive to prove that the successful ones are just like them. No they are not. It's like comparing sh!t with gold.



Why is it so hard to simply look at plain facts and acknowledge for some people ?
Why do people need to lie and spread bullsh!t to prove something ?

If anyone can prove me wrong on these points then go ahead.


----------



## Doritos11

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Yes I can, the designer of UNITED-40 is Emarati, most of those who work at Emarati national industry are Emaratis. Iran and it's sellouts copy 60s and 70s North Korian and Chinese arms while Emaratis design and manufacture arms with the latest tech. If your country is failed, that doesn't mean others are just like you.



The workforce is probably majority emarati, but not the inventors.
UNITED 40 ? let me look up that sh!t.

What sellouts ? just say Shias, this is just like Iranians calling Sunnis Wahhabis, you start using codewords aswell.

Always a little mouth, only when our country is destructed by war and sanctions you talk big, failed country eh.. you guys must be getting of repeating that everyday now as you never had that chance before.


----------



## al-Hasani

Doritos11 said:


> Western companies working under the flag of the UAE in the UAE.
> Western technology and expertise with a cover " made in UAE ".
> 
> Caracal = western.
> 
> But still they cannot accept the truth, accept it and shut up.
> 
> Example, atleast they admit it.
> 
> Made in India Is Not Equal To Made By India



Why don't you give credit to UAE? What you are saying is nothing knew. You are not a dumb or ignorant member. You already know that the West has controlled all technology of worth for the last 300 years. None of us are close but UAE and other Arab countries are trying to change although it is small steps. Why not applaud that? 

All those stupid discussions. At the end of the day it is all about the West and their technology. The GCC would not buy weapons from the West nor Iraq or any other non-Western country if we could produce it ourselves or buy from someone else.

We the Middle Eastern people were the most developed region for thousands of years but time changes and we fell behind 500 years ago or actually since the destruction of the Arab Abbasid Caliphate. The Ottomans while being an empire did not encourage science it in the same manner as other Caliphates before. We see the fruits today.

Look, UAE went from small emirates ruled by families, from a small region that used to be fishermen and people who collected pearls etc. from what they are today in just a few decades ago. Once they were part of great and ancient Semitic civilizations like the Greater Bahrain, Dilmun, different Caliphates ancient Oman etc. but they disappeared like any other ancient civilization. So they started from scratch. Maybe they will get destroyed once again and rebuilt.

UAE Is a example for all in the country and even for many European countries that are not as rich as the few rich Western European nations. They have wise leaders and attract people from across the world who settle out of free will due to tourism, work etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Not talking big nor small, just talking facts.



Then our facts differ.
As this is made in UAE, but not made by UAE for most of the weapons.

Actually I know UAE does good, but you always like to exxegerate everything and say they did everything on their own while it goes against facts, Caracal pistol is not made by UAE, but in UAE.



al-Hasani said:


> Why don't you give credit to UAE? What you are saying is nothing knew. You are not a dumb or ignorant member. You already know that the West has controlled all technology of worth for the last 300 years. None of us are close but UAE and other Arab countries are trying to change although it is small steps. Why not applaud that?
> 
> All those stupid discussions. At the end of the day it is all about the West and their technology. The GCC would not buy weapons from the West nor Iraq or any other non-Western country if we could produce it ourselves or buy from someone else.
> 
> We the Middle Eastern people were the most developed region for thousands of years but time changes and we fell behind 500 years ago or actually since the destruction of the Arab Abbasid Caliphate. The Ottomans while being an empire did not encourage science it in the same manner as other Caliphates before. We see the fruits today.
> 
> Look, UAE went from small emirates ruled by families, from a small region that used to be fishermen and people who collected pearls etc. from what they are today in just a few decades ago. Once they were part of great and ancient Semitic civilizations like the Greater Bahrain, Dilmun, different Caliphates ancient Oman etc. but they disappeared like any other ancient civilization. So they started from scratch. Maybe they will get destroyed once again and rebuilt.
> 
> UAE Is a example for all in the country and even for many European countries that are not as rich as the few rich Western European nations. They have wise leaders and attract people from across the world who settle out of free will due to tourism, work etc.



UAE done good in all fields, and deserves credit.

Only the weapon industry of the UAE is not entirely theirs, see comment below.
If Caracal shows products where it clearly shows that the designer/inventor is an American/European person what is there to deny ? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caracal_pistol
Made in UAE -> YES, made by UAE -> NO.

The PS3 is made in China, not made by China, as almost all other products that we use in our daily life.


----------



## al-Hasani

Doritos11 said:


> Then our facts differ.
> As this is made in UAE, but not made by UAE for most of the weapons.
> 
> Actually I know UAE does good, but you always like to exxegerate everything and say they did everything on their own while it goes against facts, Caracal pistol is not made by UAE, but in UAE.
> 
> 
> 
> UAE done good in all fields, and deserves credit.
> 
> Only the weapon industry of the UAE is not entirely theirs, see comment below.
> If Caracal shows products where it clearly shows that the designer/inventor is an American/European person what is there to deny ? Caracal pistol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Made in UAE -> YES, made by UAE -> NO.
> 
> The PS3 is made in China, not made by China, as almost all other products that we use in our daily life.



Yes, but nobody has claimed that all this is made by UAE. We all know who is leading in all those fields. It is not us. It is the West. The US probably has technology that nobody apart from a few top American officials have seen.

UAE is moving forward very quickly and they even make some military equipment that is very good themselves and much more is to follow. Give them a chance to develop. It to the West centuries even despite colonization and stealing the resources of non Western-Europeans to reach their current level.

They also had WW1 and WW2 - two very devastating wars that forced them to boost their technology out of fear of extinction because at that time people died in the millions even each year and not in the couple of thousands like today.

UAE is a good example for other Arab and Muslim countries and their leaders also.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Doritos11 said:


> Then our facts differ.
> As this is made in UAE, but not made by UAE for most of the weapons.
> 
> Actually I know UAE does good, but you always like to exxegerate everything and say they did everything on their own while it goes against facts, Caracal pistol is not made by UAE, but in UAE.
> 
> 
> 
> UAE done good in all fields, and deserves credit.
> 
> Only the weapon industry of the UAE is not entirely theirs, see comment below.
> If Caracal shows products where it clearly shows that the designer/inventor is an American/European person what is there to deny ? Caracal pistol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Made in UAE -> YES, made by UAE -> NO.
> 
> The PS3 is made in China, not made by China, as almost all other products that we use in our daily life.



I thought we talked about this before. The UAE doesn't need to reinvent the wheel and go through centuries of research to manufacture a decent car for instance. What matters is that the UAE owns the brand and it's the place of origin regardless of who designed it, and it's the country that manufactures and develops as well as exports it. America got millions of foreign professionals and inventors who contributed greatly in it's development but I don't hear people underestimating them. The UAE is such a small country with such small population, but it it proved that such a small country can make achievements wayy bigger than it's size by hundreds of times. 

I don't exaggerate what the UAE does, but it's the truth, I admire this country, it's people and leadership.

As for the UNITED-40, plz go through this thread again to check it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I thought we talked about this before. The UAE doesn't need to reinvent the wheel and go through centuries of research to manufacture a decent car for instance. What matters is that the UAE owns the brand and it's the place of origin regardless of who designed it, and it's the country that manufactures and develops as well as exports it. America got millions of foreign professionals and inventors who contributed greatly in it's development but I don't hear people underestimating them. The UAE is such a small country with such small population, but it it proved that such a small country can make achievements wayy bigger than it's size by hundreds of times.
> 
> I don't exaggerate what the UAE does, but it's the truth, I admire this country, it's people and leadership.
> 
> As for the UNITED-40, plz go through this thread again to check it.



Thats the same as licensed production under the local flag, like the Turkish licensed "Mehmetcik 1" which is the HK416.
So its not their *expertise* which created this weaponry, which was my point.

Like Egypt locally producing the M1A1 abrams, it is handy, it is useful, but it is not their technology / knowledge which created that machine, so here is what its about.

They cannot create such weapons as they lack the knowledge.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Doritos11 said:


> Thats the same as licensed production under the local flag, like the Turkish licensed "Mehmetcik 1" which is the HK416.
> So its not their *expertise* which created this weaponry, which was my point.



No it's not licensed, the UAE owns the brand, design, tech.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

BLACKEAGLE said:


> No it's not licensed, the UAE owns the brand, design, tech.



Yes, they own the brand but its exactly the same as licensed weapons, they only produce the weapon locally like what happens with licensed weapons.
They did not create/invent it, and yes you need to invent a weapon, that is uncomparable to re-inventing the wheel.
New weapons have to be invented all the time.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Doritos11 said:


> Yes, they own the brand but its exactly the same as licensed weapons, they only produce the weapon locally like what happens with licensed weapons.
> They did not create/invent it, and yes you need to invent a weapon, that is uncomparable to re-inventing the wheel.
> New weapons have to be invented all the time.



No it doesn't have to, they got the tech, and they are developing it along with other systems. let's stop it here, you have ruined the thread with BS. Now, go create a thread called Made in Iraq, if there is anything to add.


----------



## Doritos11

BLACKEAGLE said:


> No it doesn't have to, they got the tech, and they are developing it along with other systems. let's stop it here, you have ruined the thread with BS. Now, go create a thread called Made in Iraq, if there is anything to add.



Nimr - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Read that.

I read MBDA, Industrial Computer Technologies engineering firm (a subsidiary of GAZ), Rheinmetall Defence Electronic.
Bin Jabr group, must be contracting westerners aswell.

The thread name is right, Made in UAE.
But not made by UAE.

Lets end it.


----------



## Doritos11

BLACKEAGLE said:


> No, it's made in the UAE by UAE nationals. It doesn't matter who they had joint ventures with to design and develop as long as they have the tech manufacture and develope it in the UAE. I understand that it's hard to understand by people of failed states.



The thing is that I am showing the facts with sources, while your just making the story the way you prefer it to be.
Where I am from is irrelevant, I can play American and say the same cause its backed up by sources.

Iraq does not develop anything worthy to mention today, I have no problem saying that, im pretty much right about the UAE weapons.
Besides you have no respect for countries, you talk as if Pakistan is the slave of Saudi Arabia to some members. Criticize other countries, but what is Jordan? If I go back to jabal al hussein that dirt is still on the street in front of me 10 years later, let us not talk about Jordan.

Anyway, I will quit arguing, as we can both do what we want.. if needed an admin can clean this.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Doritos11 said:


> The thing is that I am showing the facts with sources, while your just making the story the way you prefer it to be.
> Where I am from is irrelevant, I can play American and say the same cause its backed up by sources.
> 
> Iraq does not develop anything worthy to mention today, I have no problem saying that, im pretty much right about the UAE weapons.
> Besides you have no respect for countries, you talk as if Pakistan is the slave of Saudi Arabia to some members. Criticize other countries, but what is Jordan? If I go back to jabal al hussein that dirt is still on the street in front of me 10 years later, let us not talk about Jordan.
> 
> Anyway, I will quit arguing, as we can both do what we want.. if needed an admin can clean this.



It's hard to ague with you, you simply don't understand. I'll try to simplify:

Was Caracal pistol designed by a non-Emarati? Yes it was.
Is the UAE the sole owner of it's brand? Yes, it's
Does the UAE have it's tech and further develop it? Yes, it does.
Does the UAE 100% home manufacture it? Yes it does.

I pray that you get it this time. 

A s for Nimir, it was a joint venture between Jordan, Russia and the UAE. The second version of Nimir which is Nimir 2 is completely designed in the UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It's hard to ague with you, you simply don't understand. I'll try to simplify:
> 
> *Was Caracal pistol designed by a non-Emarati? Yes it was.
> Is the UAE the sole owner of it's brand? Yes, it's
> Does the UAE have it's tech and further develop it? Yes, it does.
> Does the UAE 100% home manufacture it? Yes it does.*
> 
> I pray that you get it this time.
> 
> A s for Nimir, it was a joint venture between Jordan, Russia and the UAE. The second version of Nimir which is Nimir 2 is completely designed in the UAE.



This is what I was trying to explain you here, but you insisted on it that it was all developed and 100% Emarati technology. now its settled.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Doritos11 said:


> This is what I was trying to explain you here, but you insisted on it that it was all developed and 100% Emarati technology. now its settled.



Now, it's an Emarati product. The same goes with the American tank, Abrams which adopted German main gun design. Most of Chinese made arms are copies of Russian designed arms.


----------



## Doritos11

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Now, it's an Emarati product. The same goes with the American tank, Abrams which adopted German main gun design. Most of Chinese made arms are copies of Russian designed arms.



The Chinese copy and develop, reserve engineer on their own, while this is made by a foreigner, locally produced by the UAE.
So yes we agree, though it is not so special since they still have not designed their own weapon.

So before you talk sh!t about us again, Iraq made that "accomplishment" decades ago.

Tariq pistol ( locally produced beretta )


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Doritos11 said:


> The Chinese copy and develop, reserve engineer on their own, while this is made by a foreigner, locally produced by the UAE.
> So yes we agree, though it is not so special since they still have not designed their own weapon.
> 
> So before you talk sh!t about us again, Iraq made that "accomplishment" decades ago.
> 
> Tariq pistol ( locally produced beretta )



This doesn't matter as long as they own the brand, absorbed the tech and further developed it as one of the most advanced firearms in the world. BTW, the UAE have much mre than the state of the art firearm like Caracal:

100% designed and manufactured in the UAE by UAE nationals:

*Yabhon United 40*






The Yabhon United 40 &#8211; Block 5 with its futuristic aero-dynamics, was a major show attraction at Idex 2013.

Developed by Abu Dhabi&#8217;s Adcom Systems, largely a UAS manufacturer with worldwide branches, United 40 is being seen for the second time in the UAE, after being recently launched in Dubai.

&#8220;It can carry 10 missiles on board, each one having a 60km range and 1,000kph speed,&#8221; said Ali Al Dhaheri, general designer and CEO of Adcom Systems. &#8220;It can fly over 100 hours without refuelling at a 30,000ft altitude. It is very reliable, has twin engines, six fly control units and over 400 channels of communications.&#8221; Designed for strategic missions such as border surveillance, battle damage assessment, intelligence preparation of battlefield, combat assessment and humanitarian aid, United 40 can take off with 2,000kg on board. If desired, it can also have up to 15 people on board.

It is now in serial production, licenced in several countries around the world and used by armies all over the Arabian Gulf, the UAE included.

Another Adcom star at Idex this year is the brand-new Yabhon NSR.

&#8220;It actually hunts the Yabhon United 40,&#8221; said Al Dhaheri.

&#8220;It is the first one in the world to hunt UAS. It has an advanced auto-tracking system, being capable of image tracking and downloading video to the user, and also capable of automatic engage and destroy operation.&#8221;


























Mar 12, 2013






The Yabhon United 40 aircraft is exhibited at the Idex festival in the capital last month. The UAE-made unmanned drone can cruise at speeds of up to 220kph and will cost up to $30 million.

UAE's unmanned drone passes test flight

The first unmanned aerial vehicle designed and made in the UAE has passed its test flight.

Ali Al Dhaheri, designer of the Yabhon United 40 - named in honour of our 40 years of union - said test flights in Abu Dhabi last week were successful and the aircraft, known as a UAV, was ready for production.

It can carry up to 10 air-to-ground missiles with a delivery range of 60 kilometres each and fly for up to 120 hours.

"This UAV was presented at Idex 2013 [International Defence Exhibition] and as soon as we received approval from the aviation authorities, we conducted the tests," said Mr Al Dhaheri, the chief designer and chairman of Adcom Systems. "The tests have proved all the capabilities the UAV was designed for."

A drone will cost between US$20 million (Dh73.5m) and $30m.

"We are expecting sales of $500m this year and about $41.5 billion over the next few years for this aircraft," Mr Al Dhaheri said.

The planes can cruise at speeds of between 75 and 220kph, fly to 7,010 metres and are powered by a 115-horsepower main engine and an 80hp electric engine.

The United 40 is designed for strategic missions that include combat and battle damage assessment, intelligence preparation of a battlefield, special and reconnaissance operations, humanitarian aid, border surveillance and communications relay.

During last month's Idex event, Mr Al Dhaheri said that Adcom potentially had contracts with seven countries, from the Arabian Gulf and Europe.

"Our manufacturing industries are advanced - Israel and the US are the only countries who can manufacture similar drones," he said.

Over the past 24 years, Abu Dhabi-based Adcom has progressed from building missiles to developing strategic radars. It now also creates advanced communication systems.

It hurts, isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

BLACKEAGLE said:


> This doesn't matter as long as they own the brand, absorbed the tech and further developed it as one of the most advanced firearms in the world. BTW, the UAE have much mre than the state of the art firearm like Caracal:



So they need a designer for a pistol. but they completely on their own build an armed UAV without any help from the west ?
Even the bombs on the UAV must be developed by the UAE ?
They need help building a radar, FLIR systems, GPS guidance.

It hurts my head that people are full of ignorance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

As for this Caracal product






HK 416 copy or license, we have eyes to use..


----------



## Arabian Legend

@Doritos11 what is Iraq achievement if any please? 

Do you guys have clean water, clean environment, good health and education.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Doritos11 said:


> So they need a designer for a pistol. but they completely on their own build an armed UAV without any help from the west ?
> Even the bombs on the UAE must be developed by the UAE ?
> They need help building a radar, FLIR systems, GPS guidance.
> 
> It hurts my head that people are full of ignorance.



It's not ignorance, it's a fact, actually the USA and Russia bought it's TOT and set up factories to produce it. Plz, understand that countries around you are no longer in the same place they left you years ago, they advancing while can't do anything other than whining over their success. If you have sth to prove that it's not designed and manufactured by the UAE, bring it on, other than that is just perceived as losers crying over others success. 

Here is an interview with the designer:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Arabian Legend said:


> @Doritos11 what is Iraq achievement if any please?
> 
> Do you guys have clean water, clean environment, good health and education.



I only brought up the Iraqi pistol cause BLACKEAGLE does not respect any country and brought it up, besides he should stop thinking that Saudis are the masters of Pakistanis.


----------



## Arabian Legend

Doritos11 said:


> I only brought up the Iraqi pistol cause BLACKEAGLE does not respect any country and brought it up, besides he should stop thinking that Saudis are the masters of Pakistanis.



Why are you pissed mate, Relax. Have you break your fasting yet tho? 

Lets be frank when talking about UAE mate, she has put everyone into shame so far. Btw there is no slave or master here. 

Peace


----------



## Doritos11

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It's not ignorance, it's a fact, actually the USA and Russia bought it's TOT and set up factories to produce it. Plz, understand that countries around you are no longer in the same place they left you years ago, they advancing while can't do anything other than whining over their success. If you have sth to prove that it's not designed and manufactured by the UAE, bring it on, other than that is just perceived as losers crying over others success.
> 
> Here is an interview with the designer:



Designer of what exactly ? these systems are complicated that every part needs a designer and expert, this must be the 1 designer and the presentatorv.

Its not 100% Emirati technology, the same result with the small arms.

The success story that you keep typing is irrelevant, as I said in a previous page I acknowledge and find the UAE succesfull.



Arabian Legend said:


> Why are you pissed mate, Relax. Have you break your fasting yet tho?
> 
> Lets be frank when talking about UAE mate, she has put everyone into shame so far. Btw there is no slave or master here.
> 
> Peace



I just ate.

Yes ofcourse.. as I said ^^ again.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Doritos11 said:


> I only brought up the Iraqi pistol cause BLACKEAGLE does not respect any country and brought it up, besides he should stop thinking that Saudis are the masters of Pakistanis.



Now you are making up things about me because you live in a failed state while we are flourishing? BTW, You mean this? 



BLACKEAGLE said:


> God forbid, I'm not talking about Pakistanis but rather sellouts who exist everywhere.



http://www.defence.pk/forums/middle...owered-gulf-billions-show-support-army-4.html


----------



## Doritos11

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Now you are making up things about me because you live in a failed state while we are flourishing? BTW, You mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/middle...owered-gulf-billions-show-support-army-4.html



No, actually the message before that, and you have aswell made too many comments about Indians while they are both close related, so do the region a favour and quit the racism.

I have not lived in the Middle East, comparing Europe to the Middle east the entire middle east is a failed state according to statistics since you like to use that term failed state so often lately.


----------



## Doritos11

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I think it's too complicated for citizens of failed states to get, my friend, if you have sth to prove what you say go ahead just like I did, otherwise nobody would take you seriously.



Somehow this failed state produces people with a high intelligence, proven.
Quit using the meaningless word, use it on Syria aswell, your close neighbour.. its quite respectful. You see I do not talk bad about Jordan, while you just degrade the entire country just because I am from that country  realise that I am one of millions, I represent myself, next time take it on me instead of a country.


----------



## Doritos11

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Well, don't troll me, you have been repeating the same BS since yesterday although I tried my best to clarify things to you, it's called trolling unless you are brainless.



It is called disagreement, while you will disagree with these comments, you would thank them if I would do this on Iranian equipment.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Doritos11 said:


> It is called disagreement, while you will disagree with these comments, you would thank them if I would do this on Iranian equipment.



 Is this called disagreement? You know what, you are too smart for me, just don't quote me, or at least avoid me in threads I put efforts on such as this one.


----------



## Doritos11

Trolling is different, this is arguing of which its outcome is disagreement in this case..

Ye whatever u want.
Which mod will clean this up.


----------



## Mosamania

Will you cut it you two, you are only embarrassing yourselves.

Being outside the country I realized that being an Arab in a foreign country we treat ALL other Arabs as our very own countrymen, at the end of the day wither you believe on Arabism or not it is there, wither we like it or not it is there. We should have each other's backs. Learn to get along, we all should get along. 

It is only a matter of coincidence that we are born into "Slightly" different regions, seriously we all even share borders. Time to grow up out of it both of you, sure we might have a few disagreements but that shouldn't make us start slinging at each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VelocuR

Great discussions but we are glad to know Arabs and its neighbors are dividing today, thanks to British/America. 

How the British Divided Up the Arab World

Encourage you to read it.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Mosamania said:


> Will you cut it you two, you are only embarrassing yourselves.
> 
> Being outside the country I realized that being an Arab in a foreign country we treat ALL other Arabs as our very own countrymen, at the end of the day wither you believe on Arabism or not it is there, wither we like it or not it is there. We should have each other's backs. Learn to get along, we all should get along.
> 
> It is only a matter of coincidence that we are born into "Slightly" different regions, seriously we all even share borders. Time to grow up out of it both of you, sure we might have a few disagreements but that shouldn't make us start slinging at each other.



From what I have seen from 5 Iraqi members here from the same background, I felt for the first time that they are aliens to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

BLACKEAGLE said:


> From what I have seen from 5 Iraqi members here from the same background, I felt for the first time that they are aliens to us.



It is an internet forum for Pete's sake. You shouldn't let your image be constricted by what a few people say here in a fricking internet forum.

Hell even Iranians are friendly due to us "Being from the same region". So yeah, an internet forum is not something you should base your world view on.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Mosamania said:


> It is an internet forum for Pete's sake. You shouldn't let your image be constricted by what a few people say here in a fricking internet forum.



I'm not simple to build my perception over a couple of people, it's not only here but also on other forum, FB, YT and other social sites. And I repeat, Iraqis from the same background.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I'm not simple to build my perception over a couple of people, it's not only here but also on other forum, FB, YT and other social sites. And I repeat, Iraqis from the same background.



Just because these people show blind hate it doesn't mean this blind hate should be faced with the same thing. Being of a higher mentality means not resisting the urge to sink to their level. Something I found out recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Super Falcon

looks good to me i love UAE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

@Malik Abdullah
I'm glad you liked the topic bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Erhabi

BLACKEAGLE said:


> @Malik Abdullah
> I'm glad you liked the topic bro


 
You are doing an awesome job to gather such useful info ..ive learned alot..thanks to you and others who are running these threads...keep it coming brothers..it always feels good to see Muslim countries making progress in field of science and technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Eclipse USV*












Eclipse is an unmanned surface vessel (USV) produced by Abu Dhabi boat builder Al Seer Marine and 5G International of West Palm Beach, Florida. The vessel was announced at the International Defense Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) in Abu Dhabi in February 2013. The 11 meter monohull craft has a speed in excess of 60 knots, and is driven by a unique hybrid propulsion system. Twin Fiat 500 horsepower N67500 engines Rolls-Royce jets for high speed operations. For slow speed loitering, the USV has a pair of 13kW electric motors.

The USV can be controlled line-of-sight via radio link or over-the-horizon with a satellite link or perform autonomous missions. Eclipse can serve as a surveillance or patrol craft.



































* Eclipse Class*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## Zarvan

BLACKEAGLE said:


>


The ship in last picture is it some sort off missile boat ?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Zarvan said:


> The ship in last picture is it some sort off missile boat ?


It's a stealth boat.


----------



## Zarvan

United Arab Emirates Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
UAE would be really strong Navy in near future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Zarvan said:


> United Arab Emirates Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> UAE would be really strong Navy in near future


It's really committed to a state of the art navy, and is a test bed for emerging technologies as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Well done UAE I LOVE U


----------



## aliaselin

An interesting news from UAE. Several months ago，UAE and some other countries have conducted an exercise for attacking land targets. What is surprised is the one with most hope-F16 did really bad and got the last place，while Rafalae have hitted all four targets in least time


----------



## scythian500

Congrats to UAE brothers... Although, it is not big at the moment but at least the realized the importance of science and technology... This is exactly what all other muslim countries should do... everybody needs to start from somewhere...
I don,t agree with those who say...well,,, all these engineering products are nothing but to tighten screws and simple CKD or montage... Although, being in a position to do from A to Z of an advanced product is something only a few countries are able to do, although, they even prefer to get some techs from other leading countries. UAE is no,1 among all arab countries in terms of correcting their mistakes... they understood the importance of having an skilled intellectual infrastructure so they can reach high edges of science and tech in future... An advanced country in science and tech needs a lot of things to be ready before being able to be a top noch. High quality education, R&D as important as selling raw matterial, creating a skilled work force to be able help them achieve what they need and enough financial resources to back the programs up... Considering the size and population of UAE (only emaratis).... they have no choice but to recruite experts and workers from other countries.. they can achieve no science and tech by their own as their around 1 million citizens are not just enough... UAE has the financial resources , foreign work force and good management,,, all they lack is to found a sciecne and tech software base... all advanced countries in science and tech started as being progresed in theorical matterial... the research papers... then after gaining the know how and science, they can take it to the next level and make it a commercial achievement...

To my eyes the most advanced countries in science and tech in 2050 will be as follow; (in terms of strength and volume of impact on world science and tech)
1- China (with no doubt!!) currently 2th in scientific research output
2- USA (now first)
3- Japan + Germany (now 3th and 4th)
4- Russia + UK + France + South Korea
5- India + Brasil
6- Spain + Iran + Turkey (currently Iran is 16th, Turkey 20th and Spain 12th)
7- Italy + Thiwan + Canada + Australia
8- Israeil + Argentina + Kazakistan + Sweden + South Africa + NZ
9- Indonasia + Malaysia + Thiland + Pakistan + Poland
10- Norway + Swiss + Holland + Ireland and etc

Maybe I,m wrong with my forecast but this is what I see if the current trend persist... We people of ME must be awaken our mentality and think future. Past glory is past... The course of history changed many times with sometimes West being the savage..and east being the advanced..and sometimes the opposite.. I see signs that next time there will be no absolute advanced power in world stage... I see 21th century as an era that many science and tech nations act equally in world progress... We people of Middle east , must know that the time of being blind by religion differences, culture differences, slave master game is far over... We should learn from our mistakes and let the future shine in front of our feet.. The world has changed a lot in a way that most nations have the same level of chance to become advanced... monopoly is not working anymore... We must be fair to achievements and even more fair with out mistakes...
I hate seeing some people in 21th cent still hate people based on religion, sect, race or culture... Those who are the masters of science learned a while ago they need to bypass all these bumps and let their energy be focused on more and more progress in scinece and tech...

I must be frank with the fact that still some of our brothers in Arab and Muslim world, doesn,t get it that they are walking a wrooooong way... some already are awake... Iran, Turkey, Malaysia are the leaders in learning to show to the world what they are made of... others also doing the same but started later.. Indonesia, UAE, Pak and to some extent KSA woke up...so I guess we see a better future for these nations... Some of these nations has better chances as they access to much more resources...some are held back by limitations... but overall, I am very happy to see Muslim nations shine... I have no other wish but to see all Muslim nations from KSA to Pakistan to shine up in world stage in science and tech... and Inchallah we will see that day..

Anyway, I needed to say this... I,m very proud of our UAE brothers with all these achievements...and wish all other muslim nations more and more...

keep going Muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haviZsultan

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *UAVs*
> *YABHON UNITED 40*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Overview*
> UNITED 40 is a Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE) UAV, designed and manufactured by ADCOM Systems for strategic missions including:
> 
> 
> &#8226; Near real time (NRT) combat assessment
> &#8226; Battle damage assessment (BDA)
> &#8226; Intelligence preparation of the battlefield
> &#8226; Special operations, reconnaissance operations and humanitarian aid
> &#8226; Border surveillance and communications relay.
> 
> The ultra-long endurance of the UNITED 40 comes from its glider-like, high aspect ratio wings. It can carry a gimbaled camera platforms.
> 
> *Specifications:*
> Wingspan
> 20 m 65.61 ft
> Length
> 11.13 m 36.54 ft
> Height
> 4.38 m 14.37 ft
> Total lifting area 24.3 sqm 261.56 sqft
> Empty weight
> 520 kg 1146 lb
> Max. take-off weight
> 1500 kg 3306 lb
> Payload weight
> 1000 kg 2204 lb
> Fuel tank capacity 900 lt 237 gallon
> Power
> Hybrid
> &#8226; Main engine: 115 hp
> &#8226; Electric power : 80 hp
> 
> *Flight Performance:*
> Stall speed 50 km/h [14 m/s] 26 kt
> Cruise speed 75-220 km/h [20-60 m/s] 40-120 kt
> Endurance 120 hrs
> Ceiling 7000 m 23000 ft
> 
> *Payloads*:
> 
> &#8226; Two gyro-stabilized platforms
> &#8226; 4 PODs located under wings with 100kg weight capability each
> &#8226; SAR and sonar terrain avoidance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YABHON SMART EYE 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Overview*
> 
> SMART EYE 1 is a high performance UAV optimized for efficient cruise with high aspect-ratio wings and laminar airfoils.
> The flying qualities are superb; it is very stable, good turbulence resistance and docile stall.
> Climb is excellent, even at a high angle of attack.
> Due to the small dimension it can be used as tactical UAV."
> 
> *pecifications*:
> Wingspan
> 4.4 m 14.4 ft
> Length
> 3.26 m 10.7 ft
> Height
> 0.9 m 2.95 ft
> Total lifting area 2.4 sqm 25.83 sqft
> Fuselage length 3.0 m 9.84 ft
> Empty weight
> 50 kg 110 lb
> Max. take-off weight
> 100 kg 220 lb
> Payload weight
> 20 - 40 kg 44 - 88 lb
> Fuel tank capacity 20 lt 5.2 gallon
> Power 2 x 17 hp
> 
> *Flight Performance:*
> Stall speed 70 km/h [19 m/s] 37 kt
> Cruise speed 150 km/h [41 m/s] 80 kt
> Endurance 2 hrs
> Ceiling 3000 m 9800 ft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YABHON SMART EYE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Overview*
> SMART EYE is a Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE) UAV, designed and manufactured by ADCOM Systems for strategic missions including:
> 
> &#8226; Near real time (NRT) combat assessment
> &#8226; Battle damage assessment (BDA)
> &#8226; Intelligence preparation of the battlefield
> &#8226; Special operations, reconnaissance operations and humanitarian aid
> &#8226; Border surveillance and communications relay
> The ultra-long endurance of the SMART EYE comes from its glider-like, high aspect ratio wings. It can carry two gimbaled camera platforms.
> 
> *Features*:
> 
> &#8226; Full autonomous operation with advanced FCU system
> &#8226; High glide ratio 30:1
> &#8226; Mission pre-planning capability, online mission profile update and recording
> &#8226; Wide range of payload sensors including IR, thermal imager LDRF, and EO sensors
> &#8226; Retractable, steerable nose wheel for optimal operation
> &#8226; Capability to update third party SAR (Synthetic Aperture Radar)
> 
> *Specifications*
> Wingspan
> 21 m 68.9 ft
> Length
> 7 m 22.97 ft
> Height
> 2 m 6.5 ft
> Empty weight
> 450 kg 992 lb
> Max. take-off weight
> 1000 kg 2205 lb
> Payload weight
> 70 - 550 kg 154 - 1212 lb
> Fuel tank capacity 900 lt 237 gallon
> Power 80/100/115 hp
> 
> 
> 
> *Flight Performance*
> Stall speed 55 km/h [15 m/s] 30 kt
> Cruise speed 65-130 km/h [18-36 m/s] 35-70 kt
> Maximum speed 222 km/h [62 m/s] 120 kt
> Endurance 120 hrs
> Ceiling 7300 m 24000 ft
> 
> *Payload*
> Wide range of payload sensors including:
> &#8226; Two gyro-stabilized platforms
> &#8226; 4 PODs located under wings with 100kg weight capability each
> &#8226; SAR and sonar terrain avoidance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YABHON-H*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Overview*
> 
> 
> YABHON-H is a high performance, efficient canard UAV. YABHON-H uses the very latest aerodynamic technology, high
> aspect-ratio double delta wing with laminar airfoils optimized for efficient cruise.
> 
> YABHON-H UAV has responsive ailerons, good turbulence resistance, excellent "hands off" stability anddocile stall. Those features make its flying qualities superior.
> Climb is excellent even at a high angle of attack. Due to the small dimensions, it can be used as tactical UAV,
> launched from shipboard or land with a small conventional launcher system and recovered by parachute.


Good for the UAE. I heard they also made a pistol named the caracal. What is the R and D spending for said country I wonder. Israel has the highest currently.


----------



## black-hawk_101

Will UAE-AF going to sell their Mirage-2000s to PAF???


----------



## DizuJ

Caracal CS-308 Rifle – SHOT Show 2014

*





















*

The rifle is offered in 50 BMG and 338 Lapua Magnum as well.

*CS 338*






*CS 50*

*






*


*CS 308 specifications*

Muzzle Velocity (m/s) - 900-1000
Effective Range (m) - 600 - 800
Barrel Length (mm) - 720
Barrel Twist Rate (in) - 1:10, 1:11, 1:12
Length (mm) - 1275
Height (mm) - 208
Width (mm) - 53
Weight (Kg) - 6.8
Operation - Bolt action
Recoil Absorption System - N/A
Feed System - 5 round detachable magazine
Safety Unit - On trigger
Trigger 2-Stage - 2-Stage Fully adjustable Hooked shape trigger
Stock - Aerospace grade aluminum, Detachable and adjustable
Receiver - Aerospace grade aluminum
Bolt - Stainless steel

*CS 338 LM specifications*

Muzzle Velocity (m/s) - 826-1019
Effective Range (m) - 2000 +
Barrel Length (mm) - 680
Barrel Twist Rate (in) - 1:12
Length (mm) - 1380
Height (mm) - 208
Width (mm) - 53
Weight (Kg) - 7.0
Operation - Bolt action
Recoil Absorption System - ✔
Feed System - 5 round detachable magazine
Safety Unit - On trigger
Trigger 2-Stage - 2-Stage Fully adjustable Hooked shape trigger
Stock - Aerospace grade aluminum, Detachable and adjustable
Receiver - Aerospace grade aluminum
Bolt - Stainless steel


*CS 50 specifications*

Muzzle Velocity (m/s) - 882-928
Effective Range (m) - 2000 +
Barrel Length (mm) - 762
Barrel Twist Rate (in) - 1:15
Length (mm) - 1530
Height (mm) - 208
Width (mm) - 53
Weight (Kg) - 8.5
Operation - Bolt action
Recoil Absorption System - ✔
Feed System - 5 round detachable magazine
Safety Unit - On trigger
Trigger 2-Stage - 2-Stage Fully adjustable Hooked shape trigger
Stock - Aerospace grade aluminum, Detachable and adjustable
Receiver - Aerospace grade aluminum
Bolt - Stainless steel
















Caracal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

Nimr + Roketsan 107mm Rocket System

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

Yonca Onuk which has supplied the MRTP-16 Fast Attack Craft to the U.A.E will be integrating various missiles onto its platforms including Cirit (I think) and MIZRAK -U Missiles (for sure). I would not be surprised to see the Cirit or Mizrak-U or both on the U.A.E's MRTP-16's, this will allow the U.A.E to easily deal with any enemy FAC and missile boats from 8 km away.

This is on an ares FAC





Picture is from @cabatli_53 .

UAE Tawazun to develop and co-produce Roketsan's Cirit 2.75 LGM





​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DizuJ



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Hakan said:


> Yonca Onuk which has supplied the MRTP-16 Fast Attack Craft to the U.A.E will be integrating various missiles onto its platforms including Cirit (I think) and MIZRAK -U Missiles (for sure). I would not be surprised to see the Cirit or Mizrak-U or both on the U.A.E's MRTP-16's, this will allow the U.A.E to easily deal with any enemy FAC and missile boats from 8 km away.
> 
> This is on an ares FAC
> View attachment 185255
> 
> Picture is from @cabatli_53 .
> 
> UAE Tawazun to develop and co-produce Roketsan's Cirit 2.75 LGM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


How many ships will be provided ?


----------



## Hakan

Zarvan said:


> How many ships will be provided ?


22
UAE's MRTP 16 with Stamp Gatling

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Hakan said:


> 22
> UAE's MRTP 16 with Stamp Gatling


22 Missile boats now that is a massive number



Hakan said:


> Yonca Onuk which has supplied the MRTP-16 Fast Attack Craft to the U.A.E will be integrating various missiles onto its platforms including Cirit (I think) and MIZRAK -U Missiles (for sure). I would not be surprised to see the Cirit or Mizrak-U or both on the U.A.E's MRTP-16's, this will allow the U.A.E to easily deal with any enemy FAC and missile boats from 8 km away.
> 
> This is on an ares FAC
> View attachment 185255
> 
> Picture is from @cabatli_53 .
> 
> UAE Tawazun to develop and co-produce Roketsan's Cirit 2.75 LGM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


It seem you are not sure about the ships which will be given to UAE weather they will be fitted with missiles or not

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Maasha'Allah, great developments from UAE! They are putting their resources into good use. Congratulations to the brothers / sisters in UAE.

Brotherly love from Somalia!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

Hakan said:


> Yonca Onuk which has supplied the MRTP-16 Fast Attack Craft to the U.A.E will be integrating various missiles onto its platforms including Cirit (I think) and MIZRAK -U Missiles (for sure). I would not be surprised to see the Cirit or Mizrak-U or both on the U.A.E's MRTP-16's, this will allow the U.A.E to easily deal with any enemy FAC and missile boats from 8 km away.
> 
> This is on an ares FAC
> View attachment 185255
> 
> Picture is from @cabatli_53 .
> 
> UAE Tawazun to develop and co-produce Roketsan's Cirit 2.75 LGM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



20 MRTP-15 and 30 MRTP-33 should have weapons, must be in coast guards along with the 8 Global Response Cutters.


----------



## TOMCAT6062

*
These made with the transfer of technology from other countries like America & ...*

*in terms of technology isn't advanced & modern , Just beautiful appearance *

*these are not applicable , practical & high tech systems ...

*


----------



## moisrar47

Good technology!


----------



## TheConquerer

TOMCAT6062 said:


> *These made with the transfer of technology from other countries like America & ...*
> 
> *in terms of technology isn't advanced & modern , Just beautiful appearance *
> 
> *these are not applicable , practical & high tech systems ...
> *


Speaking of this BS,Tomcat's belongs to 70s as other iranian aircrafts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

I'm very happy to see this thread on this forum. 

Thank You all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hurter

That's some highly impressive work by UAE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

Hurter said:


> That's some highly impressive work by UAE


We buy some things from POF as well. But a lot of our cooperation cannot be discussed in public.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hurter

khafee said:


> We buy some things from POF as well. But a lot of our cooperation cannot be discussed in public.



That's how it should be mate.. May Allah bless both the countries. We should have a strong defence corporation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khafee

Hurter said:


> That's how it should be mate.. May Allah bless both the countries. We should have a strong defence corporation.


We do. We have a lot of Pakistani Brothers serving as Officers as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

khafee said:


> I'm very happy to see this thread on this forum.
> 
> Thank You all.


The sniper looks good has it entered mass production ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

Zarvan said:


> The sniper looks good has it entered mass production ?


Yes Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

khafee said:


> Yes Sir.


By the way Caracal is USA company with factory in UAE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

Zarvan said:


> By the way Caracal is USA company with factory in UAE


No Sir. It's 100% UAE owned, with manufacturing facilities in the UAE and Germany. They only have a marketing office in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## black-hawk_101

Is UAE selling off their M-2000s to Egypt for free and most probably Qatar too as they both are looking to buy Rafaels. I think GCC might also help out Egypt in buying South American M-2000s for spares.


----------



## Khafee

black-hawk_101 said:


> Is UAE selling off their M-2000s to Egypt for free and most probably Qatar too as they both are looking to buy Rafaels. I think GCC might also help out Egypt in buying South American M-2000s for spares.



The M2-9's are not going anywhere till at least 2018. A possible upgrade is also being evaluated, to keep them flying till 2030, as an air defence fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

khafee said:


> The M2-9's are not going anywhere till at least 2018. A possible upgrade is also being evaluated, to keep them flying till 2030, as an air defence fighter.


There have been serious talks with France over the purchase of Rafaels since 5 years to replace the M-2000s and Qatar-UAE is planning to give these to Egypt. This case is similar to mistral, which was first supposed to remain in France, then some says sold to India or may be to KSA; later on Egypt bought it.


----------



## Khafee

black-hawk_101 said:


> There have been serious talks with France over the purchase of Rafaels since 5 years to replace the M-2000s and Qatar-UAE is planning to give these to Egypt. This case is similar to mistral, which was first supposed to remain in France, then some says sold to India or may be to KSA; later on Egypt bought it.



You have me perplexed. Since you seem to know more than I do, do tell me what are we replacing the M2-9's with? 

Secondly, do tell me, why are we discussing with Dassault & the french govt. engine, radar and avionics upgrades?


----------



## Total Destruction

black-hawk_101 said:


> There have been serious talks with France over the purchase of Rafaels since 5 years to replace the M-2000s and Qatar-UAE is planning to give these to Egypt. This case is similar to mistral, which was first supposed to remain in France, then some says sold to India or may be to KSA; later on Egypt bought it.


*Guess we won't get any Gulf mirages .. , but political ties with Qatar .. plus UAE negotiations with France about Rafale stopped... they will buy more and more f-16 block 60 and 61*


----------



## black-hawk_101

Total Destruction said:


> *Guess we won't get any Gulf mirages .. , but political ties with Qatar .. plus UAE negotiations with France about Rafale stopped... they will buy more and more f-16 block 60 and 61*


Any proof for more F-16s? I think UAE has committed towards 80 Blk-60 and may 80 more Blk-61?



khafee said:


> You have me perplexed. Since you seem to know more than I do, do tell me what are we replacing the M2-9's with?
> 
> Secondly, do tell me, why are we discussing with Dassault & the french govt. engine, radar and avionics upgrades?


The UAE mirages are the worlds most advance mirages, even more advanced than the M-2000-5s. They don't need upgrades at all and even the older ones which they have, are upgraded to M-2000-9s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Total Destruction

black-hawk_101 said:


> Any proof for more F-16s? I think UAE has committed towards 80 Blk-60 and may 80 more Blk-61?
> 
> 
> .



United Arab Emirates to purchase 30 F-16s Block 61?


----------



## MICA

Total Destruction said:


> *Guess we won't get any Gulf mirages .. , but political ties with Qatar .. plus UAE negotiations with France about Rafale stopped... they will buy more and more f-16 block 60 and 61*



UAE Rafale negotiations is still ongoing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Total Destruction

MICA said:


> UAE Rafale negotiations is still ongoing


Stopped Actually , Along with Brazil ,Singapore , Switzerland and Korea ..Read the article











*Arabian Aerospace: May-July 2015 PDF - Military Briefs*


----------



## MICA

Total Destruction said:


> Stopped Actually , Along with Brazil ,Singapore , Switzerland and Korea ..Read the article
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arabian Aerospace: May-July 2015 PDF - Military Briefs*




let's see then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Total Destruction

MICA said:


> let's see then


see what haha , the only country bought Rafale was Egypt and the reasons are known .. others for example like Qatar began negotiations with France before Egypt and yet , they even haven't paid the first patch for Rafale deal 

UAE want the same for it's f-16s on Rafale , they wanna special upgrades , a unique version .. France won't able to do that due to Production lines , numbers of Rafales being produced yearly (from 11 per year to just 26 in total for the next 5 years, Egyptian deal saved their asses) and in last the specific design of Rafale won't allow it for these too much modifications...

there were talks that gulf will go for Rafale , but again that was wrong , Kuwait and Oman signed for Typhoons with f-18s and f-16s.

Rafale has no future except Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

black-hawk_101 said:


> Any proof for more F-16s? I think UAE has committed towards 80 Blk-60 and may 80 more Blk-61?
> 
> 
> The UAE mirages are the worlds most advance mirages, even more advanced than the M-2000-5s. They don't need upgrades at all and even the older ones which they have, are upgraded to M-2000-9s.


Blk 60 - Current Fleet is 79. Ordered 30 Blk 61

M2-9 - New Deliveries and Upgrades of older aircraft's was complete by 2005, if not earlier. Do tell me why they would not benefit from a higher thrust engine, better AESA radar, etc etc. I'm sorry to say this, but your posts don't make sense to me. Apologies for being blunt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## black-hawk_101

khafee said:


> Blk 60 - Current Fleet is 79. Ordered 30 Blk 61
> 
> M2-9 - New Deliveries and Upgrades of older aircraft's was complete by 2005, if not earlier. Do tell me why they would not benefit from a higher thrust engine, better AESA radar, etc etc. I'm sorry to say this, but your posts don't make sense to me. Apologies for being blunt.


Instead of upgrading them again. Why not they buy some 80-100 Rafaels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

MICA, petit frère, don't feed the trolls! 

Good day all, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Taygibay said:


> MICA, petit frère, don't feed the trolls!
> 
> Good day all, Tay.



Je ne vais pas mon ami

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745935773397037056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744446689101094912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740818736362455040

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ibnabdulfatah

so thanks man


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746629183787438080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/724150937833578496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717660953849044992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714393281895997440

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

*NIMR Automotive unveiled new N35 vehicles during the 45th UAE National Day celebrations*
Read news from Defence Blog at Flipboard.com | Subscribe to the newsletter from Defence Blog
Dec 5, 2016
162



N35-MULTI-ROLE PROTECTED VEHICLES at the Grandstand of Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre the 45th UAE National Day celebrations

NIMR Automotive displayed its new N35 wheeled armoured combat vehicles at the at the Grandstand of Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre the 45th UAE National Day celebrations which was held under the patronage of President His Highness Sheikh Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan.

UAE Vice President, Prime Minister and Dubai Ruler Shaikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Shaikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Shaikh Humaid bin Rashid Al Nuaimi, Supreme Council Member and Ruler of Ajman; Shaikh Hamad bin Mohammed Al Sharqi, Supreme Council Member and Ruler of Fujairah; Shaikh Saud bin Rashid Al Mu’alla, Supreme Council Member and Ruler of Umm Al Qaiwain, and Shaikh Saud bin Saqr Al Qasimi, Supreme Council Member and Ruler of Ras al-Khaimah attended.

The grand ceremony was also attended by French President Francoise Hollande; Egyptian President Abdel Fattah el-Sisi; Yemeni President Abdrabbuh Mansour Hadi; Malian President Ibrahim Boubacar Keita and other foreign leaders.

The N35 4×4 and 6×6 wheeled armoured combat vehicles are an evolution of Denel Vehicle Systems’ (DVS) RG35, now under full ownership of NIMR. NIMR continues to collaborate with DVS to enhance the design, performance and capabilities of the vehicle range.

Vehicle features include a steel-armoured monocoque hull, which can be provided with scalable levels of ballistic, mine blast and IED protection. Given the continually evolving military environment, the addition of this vehicle range to NIMR’s portfolio enables NIMR to exceed today’s diverse mission requirements on a global basis.

The N35-4 is a highly mobile 4×4 ballistic and blast protected vehicle. The mine protected motorised infantry vehicle offers a high protection level, power to weight ratio, modularity and payload capacity.

*Length* 5,964 mm
*Width* 2,700 mm
*Height* 2,560 mm
*Wheelbase* 3,350 mm
*Payload* 4,300 kg
*Gorss Weight* 18,500 kg
*Crusing Range* >700 km
*Max. Crew* Driver + Co-driver + 7
*Ground Clearance* 443 mm
*Approach/Departure Angle* 45˚/ 45˚
*Maximum Speed* 105 km/h
*Engine Type* CAT
*Trasmission Type* 6-speed automatic, integrated retarder
*Steering Type* Hydraulically assisted
*Brakes Type* Wabco air actuated disc brakes
*Fuel tank Capacity* 360 L
*Maximum Torque* 1,850 Nm
*Power kW-(hp)* 336 kW / 450 hp
The N35’s flexible architecture supports multiple mission vehicle variants; Reconnaissance, Patrol and Utility versions, and a 6×6 Fighting Vehicle. The N35 fleet provides a capability with the essential balance between firepower, survivability, mobility and cost for modern, conventional and asymmetric operations.http://defence-blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/n35-4x4-image01.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## masud

monitor said:


> *NIMR Automotive unveiled new N35 vehicles during the 45th UAE National Day celebrations*
> Read news from Defence Blog at Flipboard.com | Subscribe to the newsletter from Defence Blog
> Dec 5, 2016
> 162
> 
> 
> 
> N35-MULTI-ROLE PROTECTED VEHICLES at the Grandstand of Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre the 45th UAE National Day celebrations
> 
> NIMR Automotive displayed its new N35 wheeled armoured combat vehicles at the at the Grandstand of Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre the 45th UAE National Day celebrations which was held under the patronage of President His Highness Sheikh Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan.
> 
> UAE Vice President, Prime Minister and Dubai Ruler Shaikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Shaikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Shaikh Humaid bin Rashid Al Nuaimi, Supreme Council Member and Ruler of Ajman; Shaikh Hamad bin Mohammed Al Sharqi, Supreme Council Member and Ruler of Fujairah; Shaikh Saud bin Rashid Al Mu’alla, Supreme Council Member and Ruler of Umm Al Qaiwain, and Shaikh Saud bin Saqr Al Qasimi, Supreme Council Member and Ruler of Ras al-Khaimah attended.
> 
> The grand ceremony was also attended by French President Francoise Hollande; Egyptian President Abdel Fattah el-Sisi; Yemeni President Abdrabbuh Mansour Hadi; Malian President Ibrahim Boubacar Keita and other foreign leaders.
> 
> The N35 4×4 and 6×6 wheeled armoured combat vehicles are an evolution of Denel Vehicle Systems’ (DVS) RG35, now under full ownership of NIMR. NIMR continues to collaborate with DVS to enhance the design, performance and capabilities of the vehicle range.
> 
> Vehicle features include a steel-armoured monocoque hull, which can be provided with scalable levels of ballistic, mine blast and IED protection. Given the continually evolving military environment, the addition of this vehicle range to NIMR’s portfolio enables NIMR to exceed today’s diverse mission requirements on a global basis.
> 
> The N35-4 is a highly mobile 4×4 ballistic and blast protected vehicle. The mine protected motorised infantry vehicle offers a high protection level, power to weight ratio, modularity and payload capacity.
> 
> *Length* 5,964 mm
> *Width* 2,700 mm
> *Height* 2,560 mm
> *Wheelbase* 3,350 mm
> *Payload* 4,300 kg
> *Gorss Weight* 18,500 kg
> *Crusing Range* >700 km
> *Max. Crew* Driver + Co-driver + 7
> *Ground Clearance* 443 mm
> *Approach/Departure Angle* 45˚/ 45˚
> *Maximum Speed* 105 km/h
> *Engine Type* CAT
> *Trasmission Type* 6-speed automatic, integrated retarder
> *Steering Type* Hydraulically assisted
> *Brakes Type* Wabco air actuated disc brakes
> *Fuel tank Capacity* 360 L
> *Maximum Torque* 1,850 Nm
> *Power kW-(hp)* 336 kW / 450 hp
> The N35’s flexible architecture supports multiple mission vehicle variants; Reconnaissance, Patrol and Utility versions, and a 6×6 Fighting Vehicle. The N35 fleet provides a capability with the essential balance between firepower, survivability, mobility and cost for modern, conventional and asymmetric operations.


A very good vehicle..............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

*NIMR Automotive's N35 Mine Protected Vehicle Enters UAE Armed Forces Service*







New NIMR N35 4x4 Multi-Role Protected Vehicle
- A +
NIMR Auto motive’s N35 mine protected multi-purpose fighting vehicle and the AJBAN-class Special Operations Vehicle (SOV) have been commissioned into the country's Armed Forces.

The N35, a mine-protected multi-purpose fighting vehicle in both 4x4 and 6x6 configurations, and the AJBAN-class Special Operations Vehicle (SOV) were on display at the UAE’s National Day parade, the company announced today.

United Arab Emirates's defense vehicle manufacturer NIMR’s N35 is a multi-purpose vehicle that provides the Armed Forces with a combination of firepower, survivability and mobility to meet modern, asymmetric operational threats. The cabin, known as the ‘crew citadel’, is capable of providing high levels of protection against mine, IED and ballistic threats.

The AJBAN SOV is a light, long-range reconnaissance vehicle that can be transported by helicopter for easy insertion into any environment for self-sustained missions lasting up to two weeks. The vehicle is designed to be highly mobile in all terrains, featuring a high payload capacity to transport all necessary crew equipment and features a roof-mounted gun for self-defence.

“Local talent has been fundamental in bringing these vehicles from concept to series production. An integral element of NIMR’s mission is to educate and empower the next generation of UAE nationals so that they can contribute to the country’s growing industrial sector.” Dr. Fahad Saif Harhara, NIMR CEO, said.

NIMR, a subsidiary of Emirates Defence Industries Company, designs and manufactures these vehicles at its manufacturing facility in Abu Dhabi.

It also provides full lifecycle management including Integrated Logistic Support, maintenance, repair, and technical support and spares to manage the entire fleet and variants deployed.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/17..._Enters_UAE_Armed_Forces_Service#.WEalX-Z95PY

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

We should celebrate when the UAE civilian and military products get their shares of the markets.. I can see GCC market for now, but they should really compete aggressively at the global market..All UAE products are high quality, they should work on competitive pricing in the beginning to get their market share and adjust the prices eventually..



Icewolf said:


> Every GCC country needs Pakistan's help to exist.. Check out the Arab-Israeli wars.


Not the big Arab countries like KSA and soon a united GCC, they need Pakistan in case of a nuclear threat on Al Haramein mainly..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

This thread should be renamed to "UAE Armed Forces & Made in UAE".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

UAE Women Special Forces







The test of the United Arab Emirates "Tareq" missile in South Africa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

it's funny they say made in UAE while the engeneers are westerners and the workers are asian except the money ... to me it's not

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> it's funny they say made in UAE while the engeneers are westerners and the workers are asian except the money ... to me it's not


What about the US itself!? where most of the Engineers and scientists are from different origins.. the same for the workers..but they are all called Americans and what they make is considered made in the US..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ivanov673

Turkish armored vehicles "Panthera F9" created under the license of the UAE, the company Minerva Special Purpose Vehicles (MSPV).

Panthera F9 is equipped with 6.7-liter. turbodiesel V8, with 6-st-ACC TorqShift.

Includes the integration of the remote with the ARX20 remote control. Protection level B7 / STANAG 4569-2 and STANAG 4569-1. The Panthera F9 holds up to 9 soldiers in the rear compartment.

In January of this year 2018, the same "Panthera F9" was used by militants in counter-attacks against the Syrian government forces on the fronts of Idlib and Ham provinces:






were subsequently captured in March of the same year by the forces of the SAR in the liberation of the south-western provinces of Syria. Now these cars, as trophies are exhibited in Moscow, in Park Patriot "

more photos and information:
https://safaniuk.livejournal.com/94654.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Human One

The SC said:


> UAE Women Special Forces



That's impressive. I noticed the hair covering under the helmets. How long have women been included?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Human One said:


> That's impressive. I noticed the hair covering under the helmets. How long have women been included?


For a while now.. a bit more than 10 years..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Salem Al Marri, Assistant Director General for Scientific and Technical Affairs at the Mohammed bin Rashid Space Center, said that the manufacture of the hope probe is based on the national cadres working in the center, with 150 employees, 95% % Of the total staff of the Center are space engineers, more than 100 engineers, some of whom hold bachelor's, master's and doctorate degrees.

Pointing out that the proportion of women among them ranging from 30% to 40%, pointing to the appreciation of the leadership of the role of women, by enabling them in all areas, noting that without women will not go to Mars, especially that the space engineers citizens working in the Center are doing their part To optimize preparation of the next generation.


UAE's Mars probe HOPE production has been finalised..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khail007

Brilliant episodes of development in different fields, putting all together under a visionary and wise leadership is known as UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nahid

The SC said:


>


what is the name of those trak in the behind of line.? details please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

The SC said:


> What about the US itself!? where most of the Engineers and scientists are from different origins.. the same for the workers..but they are all called Americans and what they make is considered made in the US..



These are not really UAE products when the creators are not even from the UAE. Atleast Americans have 10,000's of American nationals working on their products.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Stryker1982 said:


> These are not really UAE products when the creators are not even from the UAE. Atleast Americans have 10,000's of American nationals working on their products.


"Salem Al Marri, Assistant Director General for Scientific and Technical Affairs at the Mohammed bin Rashid Space Center, said that the manufacture of the hope probe is based on the national cadres working in the center, with 150 employees, 95% % Of the total staff of the Center are space engineers, more than 100 engineers, some of whom hold bachelor's, master's and doctorate degrees.

Pointing out that the proportion of women among them ranging from 30% to 40%, pointing to the appreciation of the leadership of the role of women, by enabling them in all areas, noting that without women will not go to Mars, especially that the space engineers citizens working in the Center are doing their part To optimize preparation of the next generation."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*S. Korea to Transfer UAV, Missile Technologies to UAE*

Posted : 2010-01-07 18:10

By Jung Sung-ki
Staff Reporter

Korea promised to transfer technology for its unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) to the United Arab Emirates (UAE), following its successful bid to build four nuclear reactors in the Middle East nation, a government source said Thursday.

Defense Minister Kim Tae-young made the commitment during his visit to the UAE in November to discuss bilateral defense issues as well as to support the landmark $20 billion deal, the source told The Korea Times.

Kim also offered to provide key arms technologies related to the homegrown Hyunmoo ballistic and cruise missiles to the UAE as part of efforts to expand defense cooperation between the two countries, he said on condition of anonymity.

Technology on an electromagnetic pulse bomb (EMP) is among the key items for cooperation promised by Korea, said the source.

The state-funded Agency for Defense Development (ADD) has been pushing to develop the bomb capable of neutralizing an enemy's command-and-control, communications and defense radar systems.

EMPs can severely disrupt electronic equipment, which is susceptible to damage by transient power surges. An EMP attack is generated by a very short, intense energy pulse or high-altitude nuclear blast.

The agency plans to complete the development by 2014.

"The UAE asked Korea to provide such key arms technologies as part of the package deal for the reactor contract," the source said. "Korea's positive response to the request played an important role in sealing the deal."

Speculation has been growing after the agreement that there could have been some behind-the-scene promises to satisfy the UAE needs. At that time, Seoul's defense ministry declined to elaborate, only saying the two sides exchanged views on ways to expand bilateral defense cooperation programs.

As for the UAV, Korea will offer the technology on the Night Intruder-300, also known as RQ-101, built by Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI), according to the source.

KAI built the RQ-101 corps-level battlefield-reconnaissance UAV between 2001 and 2004. The Korean Army bought five sets of RQ-101s, with each set including six aircraft, a launcher and a ground-control station.

KAI is also discussing the sale of the RQ-101 to Libya.

The RQ-101 has a service ceiling of 4.5 kilometers and a cruise speed of 120 to 150 kilometers per hour. The 215-kilogram aircraft has a service radius of 200 kilometers and can operate for up to six hours in the air.

The UAV is capable of multipurpose operations to perform missions like wide area surveillance, reconnaissance, target acquisition, bombing guidance, battlefield supervision and checking target break-down. It is also possible to transfer real-time images, especially in unfavorable environments during day and night.

Some observers say, however, potential exports of the RQ-101 to either the UAE or Libya could cause a political or diplomatic row between South Korea and Israel given the ground-control station for the UAV was developed with technical assistance from Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI).

IAI offered the technology when it sold its Searcher II UAVs to South Korea.

Referred missile technologies are related to those for the 300-kilometer-range Hyunmoo-II ballistic missile and the 1,000-kilometer-range Hyunmoo-III surface-to-surface cruise missile developed by the ADD and LIG Nex1.

The Hyunmoo-III missiles have been operational with the Army since last year. The Hyunmoo-III can hit targets with a margin of error of plus or minus five meters aided by a Terrain Contour Matching (TERCOM) system.


http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/nation/2010/01/205_58626.html

*KAI RQ-101 Night Intruder*







Referred missile technologies are related to those for the 300-kilometer-range Hyunmoo-II ballistic missile and the 1,000-kilometer-range Hyunmoo-III surface-to-surface cruise missile developed by the ADD and LIG Nex1.

*






Hyunmoo-II ballistic missile (300+ km range)*






The Hyunmoo-III missiles have been operational with the Army since last year. The Hyunmoo-III can hit targets with a margin of error of plus or minus five meters aided by a Terrain Contour Matching (TERCOM) system

*Hyunmoo-III surface-to-surface cruise missile (1500 km range)*











*






Electromagnetic pulse bomb (EMP)*

*



*








*This is an 8 years old article, yet the information is still very valuable..
I guess the UAE is at an advanced stage in these projects..since all the 4 nuclear reactors will be ready by 2020..
...Given that there is already the UAE made 240 km-range Yabhon Thunder cruise missile ( made in 2013)





http://www.janes.com/article/30465/dubai-airshow-2013-adcom-unveils-global-yabhon-ucav

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Mini submarines to be built in capital*
The UAE is taking to ship building like a duck to water with the Emirates preparing to build mini submarines and patrol boats.

February 23, 2011








Mini submarines and patrol boats are to be made in the UAE as the newly established Etihad Ship Building, based in Abu Dhabi, targets a burgeoning Middle East naval market.

The company was formed in September as a joint venture between Fincantieri of Italy and the local firms Melara Middle East and Al Fattan Ship Industry.

Al Fattan already has a facility at Al Sadr Port in Taweelah, near the Dubai border. In addition to building vessels, Etihad Ship Building will offer maintenance and retrofitting services to navies in the region.

The joint venture reflects the Government's increased focus on its offsets system, which directs foreign defence suppliers to contribute to the UAE, particularly in transferring technology into the local economy. Fincantieri entered into the partnership after receiving a contract to provide the UAE Navy with an anti-submarine warfare vessel and stealth patrol vessels.

The Italian company has shipyards in Italy, Germany and the US, and has produced naval vessels for Italy, India, Malta, Iraq, the UAE and the US.

Etihad Ship Building, which is an exhibitor at the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (Idex) in Abu Dhabi this week, is the third major shipbuilder in Abu Dhabi set up to cater to demand in the region for naval vessels and luxury yachts. The other companies are Abu Dhabi Ship Building, which has a contract worth more than US$1 billion (Dh3.67bn) to build six corvettes for the UAE Navy, and Abu Dhabi Mar, which builds yachts and is also expected to build naval vessels.

The Etihad Ship Building joint venture "offers us significant business potential … not only in the military but also in the civilian sector," said Giuseppe Bono, the managing director of Fincantieri.

Angelo Fusco, Director Customer Relationship and Production Process told delegates at an Abu Dhabi conference last week that Etihad Ship Building would produce "midget submarines".


The company's mini submarines, which Mr Fusco said would be 28.5 metres long, would not be the first produced in the Emirates. The Bin Jabr Group, a family-owned business with a defence division, has produced submersibles for the UAE Special Forces.

Etihad Ship Building's mission was "to establish a fully capable local shipyard with all related processes like design, engineering, construction, outfitting, project management, test trials, maintenance and repair," Mr Fusco said. Fincantieri would transfer its methodology in these fields to the new company, he said.

The joint venture aims to generate profit that will satisfy Fincantieri's offsets requirements stemming from its contracts for the anti-submarine warfare and stealth vessels. The new company should also position Fincantieri to be the prime contractor in the sale and production of other ships to the UAE Navy, Mr Bono said at the Abu Dhabi International Offset Conference in the capital last week.

The UAE Offset Program Bureau introduced a policy last year representing its most dramatic changes in 18 years. The rules allow defence companies to receive credits for transferring technology and for training and hiring UAE nationals, and requires the firms to set up profitable joint ventures in the country.

Etihad Ship Building will also produce patrol vessels at Al Fattan shipyard in Taweelah after an upgrade there, Mr Fusco said.
Al Fattan's output is to include aluminium boats for coastal patrol and offshore protection.
Fincantieri will train Etihad Ship Building staff, with on-the-job training following at the joint ventures's shipyard at Al Sadr Port.
https://www.thenational.ae/business/mini-submarines-to-be-built-in-capital-1.597068

*S-300CC Class Midget Submarine* 




Designed in conjunction with Italian submarine builder Fincantieri, the S-300 design was introduced in 1989 and was reportedly aimed at South East Asian countries including Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore and Thailand. Unlike the other GST types this used a more conventional tubular shape with verticle bow similar to the Sauro Class SSK then in service with the Italian Navy.
 
*Specification* 
Length: 33.15 meters
Beam: 3.65 meter
Displacement: 260 tons surfaced, 300 tons submerged
Speed: Maximum 16 kt submerged
Operating depth: 300 meters
Endurance : 1400 nautical miles submerged at 6kt(AIP)
Armament: 4 x 450mm (17.7") lightweight torpedoes.
Crew: 12 plus 8 combat swimmers 

 *MS-200 Class Midget Submarine* 




A Fincantieri design from the 1990s, the MS-200 was an evolution of the S-300CC design.
 
*Specification* 
Length: 28 meters
Beam: TBC
Displacement: 250 tons submerged
Speed: Maximum TBC
Operating depth: TBC
Endurance : TBC
Armament: TBC
Crew: TBC


*"The S 300 CC, which was a minisub centered on the concept of closed cycle diesel propulsion with toroidal gas store in the circumference of the hull, hence the "CC" designation. Apparently this form of AIP propulsion was a joint venture with Maritalia, although that company offered its own line of GST minisubs."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> *Mini submarines to be built in capital*
> The UAE is taking to ship building like a duck to water with the Emirates preparing to build mini submarines and patrol boats.
> 
> February 23, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini submarines and patrol boats are to be made in the UAE as the newly established Etihad Ship Building, based in Abu Dhabi, targets a burgeoning Middle East naval market.
> 
> The company was formed in September as a joint venture between Fincantieri of Italy and the local firms Melara Middle East and Al Fattan Ship Industry.
> 
> Al Fattan already has a facility at Al Sadr Port in Taweelah, near the Dubai border. In addition to building vessels, Etihad Ship Building will offer maintenance and retrofitting services to navies in the region.
> 
> The joint venture reflects the Government's increased focus on its offsets system, which directs foreign defence suppliers to contribute to the UAE, particularly in transferring technology into the local economy. Fincantieri entered into the partnership after receiving a contract to provide the UAE Navy with an anti-submarine warfare vessel and stealth patrol vessels.
> 
> The Italian company has shipyards in Italy, Germany and the US, and has produced naval vessels for Italy, India, Malta, Iraq, the UAE and the US.
> 
> Etihad Ship Building, which is an exhibitor at the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (Idex) in Abu Dhabi this week, is the third major shipbuilder in Abu Dhabi set up to cater to demand in the region for naval vessels and luxury yachts. The other companies are Abu Dhabi Ship Building, which has a contract worth more than US$1 billion (Dh3.67bn) to build six corvettes for the UAE Navy, and Abu Dhabi Mar, which builds yachts and is also expected to build naval vessels.
> 
> The Etihad Ship Building joint venture "offers us significant business potential … not only in the military but also in the civilian sector," said Giuseppe Bono, the managing director of Fincantieri.
> 
> Angelo Fusco, Director Customer Relationship and Production Process told delegates at an Abu Dhabi conference last week that Etihad Ship Building would produce "midget submarines".
> 
> 
> The company's mini submarines, which Mr Fusco said would be 28.5 metres long, would not be the first produced in the Emirates. The Bin Jabr Group, a family-owned business with a defence division, has produced submersibles for the UAE Special Forces.
> 
> Etihad Ship Building's mission was "to establish a fully capable local shipyard with all related processes like design, engineering, construction, outfitting, project management, test trials, maintenance and repair," Mr Fusco said. Fincantieri would transfer its methodology in these fields to the new company, he said.
> 
> The joint venture aims to generate profit that will satisfy Fincantieri's offsets requirements stemming from its contracts for the anti-submarine warfare and stealth vessels. The new company should also position Fincantieri to be the prime contractor in the sale and production of other ships to the UAE Navy, Mr Bono said at the Abu Dhabi International Offset Conference in the capital last week.
> 
> The UAE Offset Program Bureau introduced a policy last year representing its most dramatic changes in 18 years. The rules allow defence companies to receive credits for transferring technology and for training and hiring UAE nationals, and requires the firms to set up profitable joint ventures in the country.
> 
> Etihad Ship Building will also produce patrol vessels at Al Fattan shipyard in Taweelah after an upgrade there, Mr Fusco said.
> Al Fattan's output is to include aluminium boats for coastal patrol and offshore protection.
> Fincantieri will train Etihad Ship Building staff, with on-the-job training following at the joint ventures's shipyard at Al Sadr Port.
> https://www.thenational.ae/business/mini-submarines-to-be-built-in-capital-1.597068
> 
> *S-300CC Class Midget Submarine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designed in conjunction with Italian submarine builder Fincantieri, the S-300 design was introduced in 1989 and was reportedly aimed at South East Asian countries including Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore and Thailand. Unlike the other GST types this used a more conventional tubular shape with verticle bow similar to the Sauro Class SSK then in service with the Italian Navy.
> 
> *Specification*
> Length: 33.15 meters
> Beam: 3.65 meter
> Displacement: 260 tons surfaced, 300 tons submerged
> Speed: Maximum 16 kt submerged
> Operating depth: 300 meters
> Endurance : 1400 nautical miles submerged at 6kt(AIP)
> Armament: 4 x 450mm (17.7") lightweight torpedoes.
> Crew: 12 plus 8 combat swimmers
> 
> *MS-200 Class Midget Submarine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Fincantieri design from the 1990s, the MS-200 was an evolution of the S-300CC design.
> 
> *Specification*
> Length: 28 meters
> Beam: TBC
> Displacement: 250 tons submerged
> Speed: Maximum TBC
> Operating depth: TBC
> Endurance : TBC
> Armament: TBC
> Crew: TBC
> 
> 
> *"The S 300 CC, which was a minisub centered on the concept of closed cycle diesel propulsion with toroidal gas store in the circumference of the hull, hence the "CC" designation. Apparently this form of AIP propulsion was a joint venture with Maritalia, although that company offered its own line of GST minisubs."


Are these mini subs any better than Iranian ones? I honestly think they should also get bigger ones after maybe getting knowledge about manufacturing midget ones at maybe 2-3 tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> Are these mini subs any better than Iranian ones? I honestly think they should also get bigger ones after maybe getting knowledge about manufacturing midget ones at maybe 2-3 tons.


You should read the full article.. these Italian-UAE subs are 28.5 tons and quite sophisticated..in fact they have their own AIP technology as well as Western technologies, so they are obviously better than the Iranian Gadir subs based on North Korean design.. Also the Italians have always been some of the best producers of midget subs since WW2..
The subs of 2-3 tos you are talking about are :

The FWS 1,2,3 and 4





The FWS-5 Barracuda Swimmer Delivery Vehicle (SDV) is built by Emirates Marine Technology (EMT) based in Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates (UAE). Benefiting from significant financial investment plus technology and expertise sourced in Europe

And the final product is the* FWS-5 Barracuda SDV*





The final two-man design, the FWS-5 represents the mature produce. It is incredibly long for a two-man craft being the exact same length as the 6-man dry SDV UOES-3 Button 5.60 ( Cross-Ref, UOES-3 Button 5.60 ). The design incorporates a larger mission bay and a telescopic mast behind the second cockpit.
















*Specifications*
Length: 9.3 meters
Diameter: 1.15 meter
Dry Weight: 3600 Kgs (empty)
Engine: 8 KW electrical
Batteries: Nickel / Cadmium Battery with two thousand cycles Stored energy, 40 kw/h
Onboard air supply (200 bar): 10 m3
Equipment: Sonar, Echo Sounder, GPSAutomatic Pilot, Navigation Aid, Joystick, Inertial Navigation System, Video Camera, Doppler Velocity Log
Speed: 5 kts (cruising), 6+ kts (max)
Range: 50nm at cruising speed
Stores: 560 liters payload bay with up to 450 kgs
Crew: 2











An extremely advanced wet sub design in service with UAE Navy. May be exported.
L - 9.3m, W - 1.15m




The crew are fully enclosed under sliding canopies, and are aided by Sonar, GPS etc. Batteries are stored in side pouches and the system is propelled by a single shrouded propeller.

The Class 6 and 8 versions are reported to have a diesel engine for surface running at up to 20kts, and a retractable periscope/sensor mast.

There are reports of this craft being exported to Taiwan.

Class 6 , class 8

The Class 6 and 8 versions are reported to have a diesel engine for surface running at up to 20kts, and a retractable periscope/sensor mast






http://covertshores.blogspot.ae/2010/07/small-navies-indigenous-infiltration.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

@SC Do you happen to know if UAE is going ahead with the Enigma for full production and will they be exporting the vehicle? I personally don't think that 100mm gun is that good especially cause the HE-FRAG on it only penetrates about 50mm armor and the ATGM is hard to load, a good ol' 105 mm gun would suffice for anti-tank warfare with a coax 30 mm and 7.62 but alas not my choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> @SC Do you happen to know if UAE is going ahead with the Enigma for full production and will they be exporting the vehicle? I personally don't think that 100mm gun is that good especially cause the HE-FRAG on it only penetrates about 50mm armor and the ATGM is hard to load, a good ol' 105 mm gun would suffice for anti-tank warfare with a coax 30 mm and 7.62 but alas not my choice.


Still testing it and trying different turrets.. apparently it has performed well in tests..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Still testing it and trying different turrets.. apparently it has performed well in tests..


I just realized how good this good be for the UAE. Many versions could be made such as Anti-Tank,SPAAG,Artillery,Mobile gun system etc. The artillery version looks kind of bad though, if the turret was put inside the vehicle itself instead of hydraulically being pushed out as it seems to me, it would be much more protected in comparison to this version and much more mobile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> I just realized how good this good be for the UAE. Many versions could be made such as Anti-Tank,SPAAG,Artillery,Mobile gun system etc. The artillery version looks kind of bad though, if the turret was put inside the vehicle itself instead of hydraulically being pushed out as it seems to me, it would be much more protected in comparison to this version and much more mobile.



CAESAR 8x8 self-propelled artillery system​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> CAESAR 8x8 self-propelled artillery system​


I realize they exist but think of how counter artillery would kill all those crew in the open with splinters compared to how closed howitzers such as the M109 can take the hits from reasonable spaces away such as like 30 meters or something like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> I realize they exist but think of how counter artillery would kill all those crew in the open with splinters compared to how closed howitzers such as the M109 can take the hits from reasonable spaces away such as like 30 meters or something like that.


I understand that, the UAE and Egypt might be getting the South Korean K-9.. but those have different roles all together.. these are mobile self propelled howitzers on wheels, the shoot and change place rapidly.. the M109 and the K-9 can accompany troops on the battle field they are armoured and can sustain hits..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The SC said:


> You should read the full article.. these Italian-UAE subs are 28.5 tons and quite sophisticated..in fact they have their own AIP technology as well as Western technologies, so they are obviously better than the Iranian Gadir subs based on North Korean design.. Also the Italians have always been some of the best producers of midget subs since WW2..
> The subs of 2-3 tos you are talking about are :
> 
> The FWS 1,2,3 and 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FWS-5 Barracuda Swimmer Delivery Vehicle (SDV) is built by Emirates Marine Technology (EMT) based in Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates (UAE). Benefiting from significant financial investment plus technology and expertise sourced in Europe
> 
> And the final product is the* FWS-5 Barracuda SDV*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final two-man design, the FWS-5 represents the mature produce. It is incredibly long for a two-man craft being the exact same length as the 6-man dry SDV UOES-3 Button 5.60 ( Cross-Ref, UOES-3 Button 5.60 ). The design incorporates a larger mission bay and a telescopic mast behind the second cockpit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Specifications*
> Length: 9.3 meters
> Diameter: 1.15 meter
> Dry Weight: 3600 Kgs (empty)
> Engine: 8 KW electrical
> Batteries: Nickel / Cadmium Battery with two thousand cycles Stored energy, 40 kw/h
> Onboard air supply (200 bar): 10 m3
> Equipment: Sonar, Echo Sounder, GPSAutomatic Pilot, Navigation Aid, Joystick, Inertial Navigation System, Video Camera, Doppler Velocity Log
> Speed: 5 kts (cruising), 6+ kts (max)
> Range: 50nm at cruising speed
> Stores: 560 liters payload bay with up to 450 kgs
> Crew: 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An extremely advanced wet sub design in service with UAE Navy. May be exported.
> L - 9.3m, W - 1.15m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crew are fully enclosed under sliding canopies, and are aided by Sonar, GPS etc. Batteries are stored in side pouches and the system is propelled by a single shrouded propeller.
> 
> The Class 6 and 8 versions are reported to have a diesel engine for surface running at up to 20kts, and a retractable periscope/sensor mast.
> 
> There are reports of this craft being exported to Taiwan.
> 
> Class 6 , class 8
> 
> The Class 6 and 8 versions are reported to have a diesel engine for surface running at up to 20kts, and a retractable periscope/sensor mast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://covertshores.blogspot.ae/2010/07/small-navies-indigenous-infiltration.html


28.5 m long..200 tons..this to correct the mistake of 28.5 tons in the top of the post..


----------



## The SC

The SC said:


> 28.5 m long..200 tons..this to correct the mistake of 28.5 tons in the top of the post..


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


>


A bit bigger than the Ghadir-class but I assume much, much more advanced. I do think Saudi Arabia and the UAE should purchase #1. midget submarines and larger submarines and #2. Submersible delivery teams like this one https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shallow_Water_Combat_Submersible it would help both of their special forces a lot in dealing with an enemy such as Iran in covert anti-ship missions as the above submersibles predecessor has been made for. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SEAL_Delivery_Vehicle


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> A bit bigger than the Ghadir-class but I assume much, much more advanced. I do think Saudi Arabia and the UAE should purchase #1. midget submarines and larger submarines and #2. Submersible delivery teams like this one https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shallow_Water_Combat_Submersible it would help both of their special forces a lot in dealing with an enemy such as Iran in covert anti-ship missions as the above submersibles predecessor has been made for. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SEAL_Delivery_Vehicle


They have both now ( not sure if the midget submarines are ready yet!).. look a few pages back..


----------



## The SC

*ADCOM Systems unveiled the first fixed wing UAV for anti-submarine warfare at Dubai Airshow*

At the Dubai Airshow 2013, which was held in November, UAE based company ADCOM Systems which specializes in Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAV) unveiled its “NAVY UAV”. This new UAV project is designed specifically for Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW). This makes it the world’s first fixed wing UAV project dedicated to ASW missions.









*ADCOM's NAVY UAV is based on the existing United 40 Block 5*
The Navy UAV is based on ADCOM’s existing UNITED 40 block 5, a Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE) UAV. The Navy UAV has a wingspan of 17.53 meters and a length of 11.13 meters. Its payload capacity is 1050 kg (2315 lb). Its glider-like, high aspect ratio wings and dual engine set up allows for endurance in excess of 100 hours.









*ADCOM's NAVY UAV would be the first fixed wing UAV dedicated to ASW missions*
According to ADCOM, the Navy UAV would detect submarines through the use of sonobuoys. The ASW UAV is expected to carry a maximum of two torpedoes and would detect and attack submarines autonomously or with live control from an operator depending on the mission and flight plan.

http://www.navyrecognition.com/inde...-anti-submarine-warfare-at-dubai-airshow.html


 Sonobuoys








This was confirmed by an official from Italy's Whitehead Alenia Sistemi Subacquei, who said that Adcom is developing a detachable wing for either the Whitehead A2445 or Fleshback torpedoes, both of which weigh about 300 kg. The wings will enable high-altitude attack and give the torpedo a range of about 50 km.
http://www.janes.com/article/30465/dubai-airshow-2013-adcom-unveils-global-yabhon-ucav

Whitehead A2445 torpedo





http://www.eurotorp.com/IMG/pdf/A244.pdf

*Another Adcom star at Idex this year is the brand-new Yabhon NSR*

”It is the first one in the world to hunt UAVs. It has an advanced auto-tracking system, being capable of image tracking and downloading video to the user, and also capable of automatic engage and destroy operation.”






*http://www.khaleejtimes.com/kt-arti...ebusiness_February287.xml&section=uaebusiness*

Yabhon-H : High performance and efficient canard UAV, using the latest aerodynamic technology, a high aspect-ratio double delta wing with laminar airfoils optimised for efficient cruise. The Yabhon-H UAV has responsive ailerons, a good turbulence resistance, excellent "hands off" stability and docile stall. Climb is excellent even at a high angle of attack. Due to the small dimensions, it can be either used as tactical UAV, launched from shipboard or land with a small conventional launcher system and recovered by parachute.







The Yabhon-GRN 2 target -- Adcom Systems​





*



*

http://www.adcom-systems.com/ENG/Targets/YAHBON-GRN2/Overview.html


----------



## The SC

November 2013 






The UAE is about to end development of a heavy HALE drone, which will compete with the U.S. Global Hawk

The Air Force of the United Arab Emirates will soon have a new shock drone - the largest of the Emirates writes the military publication Jane's

Global Yabhon was represented at the air show in Dubai. The apparatus is designed by the local military-industrial company ADCOM Systems. The creators of the unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) called it the rival to American RQ-4 Global Hawk made by Northrop Grumman.

The wingspan of the Global Yabhon is 26 m, length - 18 m, height - 5 m to reduce the weight of his body, it is made of composite materials based on carbon fiber. The empty weight of the drone is 3.5 tonnes, while it can carry up to 6.5 tons of payload. The UAV endurance is up to 40 hours without refueling..

According to the chief designer of the project, Ali al-Daher, Global Yabhon is even more advanced than the American drone, to which it is compared.

"With the maximum lifting weight of 10 tons of our UAV, it can carry a lot more than the Global Hawk.Additionally, Global Hawk is equipped with only two opto-electronic (infrared) and radar surveillance systems, Global Yabhon has opto-electronic system and external load. "- said the chief designer

On the fuselage of the aircraft and its rear wing there are attachment points for 18 different types of weapons. On the model shown at the air show, there were two small missiles "air - surface» Namrod, two cruise missiles Yabhon Thunder with a radius of 240 km and two torpedoes.

"All ammunition, except torpedoes Italian production, are produced by ADCOM Systems. The company also is developing its own torpedoes that will be compatible with the Global Yabhon."
The Designer said also that integration tests of the Emirates torpedoes will begin in six months

The UAV can be used across a broad range of applications, both military - intelligence, surveillance, reconnaissance, precision strike, and civil - for example, air patrols of the state border and coast, as well as extended infrastructure monitoring .

Global Yabhon develops on the concepts of United-40 UAV, created by ADCOM Systems in 2011. Russian Defense Ministry plans to buy a limited batch of these vehicles, reported in July 2013 RIA "Novosti", citing an anonymous source in the military-industrial complex.

"We are talking about at least two complexes of United-Block-40 version5 with ADCOM Systems company", - said the source.

Developing Global Yabhon is unique not only for the UAE but also globally, said Russian world expert on unmanned systems Denis Fedutinov .

At the moment in the world, high altitude long-endurance UAV (class HALE) exist only in the U.S. (Global Hawk), although it is also being developed in China (Xiang Long). Available in Israel Eitan and projected Telemos in Europe are also heavy UAV, but only close to this class and still more are categorized as MALE (medium-high), "- said the expert.

Development of Global Yabhon was conducted by an international team in the UAE ADCOM, but when creating UAV in general, foreign-made components and expertise are widely used, believes Fedutinov.

"The work on systems of this class is associated with significant labor and financial costs. Moreover, the ultimate cost of such systems for customers, as well as their operational cost is quite high, "- said the expert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> November 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UAE is about to end development of a heavy HALE drone, which will compete with the U.S. Global Hawk
> 
> The Air Force of the United Arab Emirates will soon have a new shock drone - the largest of the Emirates writes the military publication Jane's
> 
> Global Yabhon was represented at the air show in Dubai. The apparatus is designed by the local military-industrial company ADCOM Systems. The creators of the unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) called it the rival to American RQ-4 Global Hawk made by Northrop Grumman.
> 
> The wingspan of the Global Yabhon is 26 m, length - 18 m, height - 5 m to reduce the weight of his body, it is made of composite materials based on carbon fiber. The empty weight of the drone is 3.5 tonnes, while it can carry up to 6.5 tons of payload. The UAV endurance is up to 40 hours without refueling..
> 
> According to the chief designer of the project, Ali al-Daher, Global Yabhon is even more advanced than the American drone, to which it is compared.
> 
> "With the maximum lifting weight of 10 tons of our UAV, it can carry a lot more than the Global Hawk.Additionally, Global Hawk is equipped with only two opto-electronic (infrared) and radar surveillance systems, Global Yabhon has opto-electronic system and external load. "- said the chief designer
> 
> On the fuselage of the aircraft and its rear wing there are attachment points for 18 different types of weapons. On the model shown at the air show, there were two small missiles "air - surface» Namrod, two cruise missiles Yabhon Thunder with a radius of 240 km and two torpedoes.
> 
> "All ammunition, except torpedoes Italian production, are produced by ADCOM Systems. The company also is developing its own torpedoes that will be compatible with the Global Yabhon."
> The Designer said also that integration tests of the Emirates torpedoes will begin in six months
> 
> The UAV can be used across a broad range of applications, both military - intelligence, surveillance, reconnaissance, precision strike, and civil - for example, air patrols of the state border and coast, as well as extended infrastructure monitoring .
> 
> Global Yabhon develops on the concepts of United-40 UAV, created by ADCOM Systems in 2011. Russian Defense Ministry plans to buy a limited batch of these vehicles, reported in July 2013 RIA "Novosti", citing an anonymous source in the military-industrial complex.
> 
> "We are talking about at least two complexes of United-Block-40 version5 with ADCOM Systems company", - said the source.
> 
> Developing Global Yabhon is unique not only for the UAE but also globally, said Russian world expert on unmanned systems Denis Fedutinov .
> 
> At the moment in the world, high altitude long-endurance UAV (class HALE) exist only in the U.S. (Global Hawk), although it is also being developed in China (Xiang Long). Available in Israel Eitan and projected Telemos in Europe are also heavy UAV, but only close to this class and still more are categorized as MALE (medium-high), "- said the expert.
> 
> Development of Global Yabhon was conducted by an international team in the UAE ADCOM, but when creating UAV in general, foreign-made components and expertise are widely used, believes Fedutinov.
> 
> "The work on systems of this class is associated with significant labor and financial costs. Moreover, the ultimate cost of such systems for customers, as well as their operational cost is quite high, "- said the expert.


Nice haven't thought of an anti-submarine uav but have thought of one that can use small torpedoes like the Sea Venom or even larger ones like the naval strike missiles. I was told that they would be effective against small ships like fast attack craft and small corvette type. It would really help the Saudis or UAE to be able to engage Iran's small ships remotely and effectively with the Sea Venom only weighing about 240 pounds and can sink up to 1000 tons ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> Nice haven't thought of an anti-submarine uav but have thought of one that can use small torpedoes like the Sea Venom or even larger ones like the naval strike missiles. I was told that they would be effective against small ships like fast attack craft and small corvette type. It would really help the Saudis or UAE to be able to engage Iran's small ships remotely and effectively with the Sea Venom only weighing about 240 pounds and can sink up to 1000 tons ship.


Read post#209


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Read post#209


I read that as anti submarine warfare. I'm not sure if torpedoes are still used for anti-ship missiles because of speed being really slow. You could be right but I think that a more dedicated anti ship uav could be much better in terms of missile capability and number of missiles in general. I might be missing something from that but you can correct me if you see something I don't


----------



## xbat

come on guys, they are over optimist for their product, first in the world, better than global hawk etc.
those drones doesnt have even a SAR radar and they expect anti sub mission from it,

is 100hrs endurance real, i feel exaggeration again, just want to know, what is max endurance with max payload at max altitude? thx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> I read that as anti submarine warfare. I'm not sure if torpedoes are still used for anti-ship missiles because of speed being really slow. You could be right but I think that a more dedicated anti ship uav could be much better in terms of missile capability and number of missiles in general. I might be missing something from that but you can correct me if you see something I don't



*



*

*ADCOM's NAVY UAV would be the first fixed wing UAV dedicated to ASW missions*
According to ADCOM, the Navy UAV would detect submarines through the use of sonobuoys. The ASW UAV is expected to carry a maximum of two torpedoes and would detect and attack submarines autonomously or with live control from an operator depending on the mission and flight plan.

And there is:








On the fuselage of the aircraft and its rear wing there are attachment points for 18 different types of weapons. On the model shown at the air show, there were two small missiles "air - surface» Namrod, two cruise missiles Yabhon Thunder with a radius of 240 km and two torpedoes.

On the fuselage of the aircraft and its rear wing there are attachment points for 18 different types of weapons. On the model shown at the air show, there were two small missiles "air - surface» Namrod, two cruise missiles Yabhon Thunder with a range of 240 km and two torpedoes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

@The SC What do you think of putting MANPADS on top of Nimr vehicles in the same way as the https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/AN/TWQ-1_Avenger I saw that UAE has the pantsir but still it would help in Yemen against incoming drones while the Pantsir takes more time and the radar signature rather small for UAVs. If there there are anti-tank variants of the Nimr I can't see why there cant be a anti-air version. It could even be exported to Saudi Arabia to meet their needs in the same way as the MPCV which they purchased recently. And as you stated before Saudi Arabia is developing SAM systems. Sorry no UAE armed forces thread so I posted here.


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> @The SC What do you think of putting MANPADS on top of Nimr vehicles in the same way as the https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/AN/TWQ-1_Avenger I saw that UAE has the pantsir but still it would help in Yemen against incoming drones while the Pantsir takes more time and the radar signature rather small for UAVs. If there there are anti-tank variants of the Nimr I can't see why there cant be a anti-air version. It could even be exported to Saudi Arabia to meet their needs in the same way as the MPCV which they purchased recently. And as you stated before Saudi Arabia is developing SAM systems. Sorry no UAE armed forces thread so I posted here.


Both KSA and the UAE have thousands of manpads, stingers mostly.. and I think it will be a good idea to make them and the Russian Igla locally or better yet get the ToT and develop own manpads..

"Saudi Arabia is said to have made a progress in acquiring the technology of man-portable air defence systems (MANPADS)."





http://www.tacticalreport.com/view_news/Saudi-plans-to-acquire-MANPADS-technology/5627


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Both KSA and the UAE have thousands of manpads, stingers mostly.. and I think it will be a good idea to make them and the Russian Igla locally or better yet get the ToT and develop own manpads..
> 
> "Saudi Arabia is said to have made a progress in acquiring the technology of man-portable air defence systems (MANPADS)."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tacticalreport.com/view_news/Saudi-plans-to-acquire-MANPADS-technology/5627


Agreed, the missile itself is rather simple compared to longer range SAM but Russian MANPADS are in my opinion not as good as American ones in terms of kill ratios where in the Afghan-Soviet war performed better to my knowledge. In case of a war with Iran they would prove useful against Iran's SU-24's which although limited in numbers are a lethal attack aircraft and would be very useful but a flight ceiling of at least 22-23 thousand feet and an IFF integrated with friendly aircraft. I don't trust tactical report very much, they last said that Saudi Arabia making a Rooivalk mk 2 with South Africa which although sounds good it is unconfirmed and unlikely to my knowledge. I don't think transfer of technology is needed because the missile is not really too complex.


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> Agreed, the missile itself is rather simple compared to longer range SAM but Russian MANPADS are in my opinion not as good as American ones in terms of kill ratios where in the Afghan-Soviet war performed better to my knowledge. In case of a war with Iran they would prove useful against Iran's SU-24's which although limited in numbers are a lethal attack aircraft and would be very useful but a flight ceiling of at least 22-23 thousand feet and an IFF integrated with friendly aircraft. I don't trust tactical report very much, they last said that Saudi Arabia making a Rooivalk mk 2 with South Africa which although sounds good it is unconfirmed and unlikely to my knowledge. I don't think transfer of technology is needed because the missile is not really too complex.


There are thousands of Stingers in KSA and the UAE.. but the US won't give ToT..So with other technologies to explore, it will be easier to make own Manpads


----------



## The SC

Mohammed_Ben_Zaid inaugurates the integrated weapon system developed by the UAE for the offensive Black Hawk..








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087684054181445633

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087737323813564416


----------



## The SC




----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


>


Interesting video, too bad they had to throw out some of their plans for vehicles. What variants do you want to see or think you will see since they will have 3 new ones the Nimr representative said.


----------



## The SC

Phillip the Arab said:


> Interesting video, too bad they had to throw out some of their plans for vehicles. What variants do you want to see or think you will see since they will have 3 new ones the Nimr representative said.


The defence show is coming soon, we'll see then ..






Here is a glimpse ..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096040027694555136


----------



## Swordbreaker12

The SC said:


> The defence show is coming soon, we'll see then ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a glimpse ..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096040027694555136


We will see so much this year believe me from A to Z (aircrafts ,helicopters, ships, submarines tanks) etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Phillip the Arab said:


> Interesting video, too bad they had to throw out some of their plans for vehicles. What variants do you want to see or think you will see since they will have 3 new ones the Nimr representative said.


----------



## dBSPL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC




----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102663542367494144


----------



## The SC

Caracal F pistol.​





The first Gulf region built assault rifle, the short stroke piston operated CAR816 manufactured in Abu Dhabi, UAE by Caracal.​





Caracal had their firearms on display at the 2015 International Defence Exhibition & Conference held in Abu Dhabi, UAE. The weapons included the CAR816, CC10 and CS308.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Caracal F pistol.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first Gulf region built assault rifle, the short stroke piston operated CAR816 manufactured in Abu Dhabi, UAE by Caracal.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caracal had their firearms on display at the 2015 International Defence Exhibition & Conference held in Abu Dhabi, UAE. The weapons included the CAR816, CC10 and CS308.​


Caracal would do better if they could expand. I could see them making 6 barrel grenade launchers, RPG-32s maybe, under barrel grenade launchers on top of more small arms of all kinds. They would expand a lot and become a huge regional weapons suppier.


----------



## The SC

Jobaria Defense System MCL Multiple Cradle 107/122mm Rocket Launcher​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Caracal would do better if they could expand. I could see them making 6 barrel grenade launchers, RPG-32s maybe, under barrel grenade launchers on top of more small arms of all kinds. They would expand a lot and become a huge regional weapons suppier.


KSA is going to make the AGS-30-40 and sell it to the UAE..










While the UAE can easily get the tech for the RG-6 grenade launcher and sell them to KSA..











As far as RPG-7, RPG-32 they can be bought from Jordan..others from elsewhere.
There are also RPG-26-27-28-29 and maybe more available from Russia..







*RPG-32 NashShab*

.





RPG-28

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Who knows what happened for adcom systems I can't find any update news of adcom systems and nothing in UAE military industry groups


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> Who knows what happened for adcom systems I can't find any update news of adcom systems and nothing in UAE military industry groups


Still producing UAVs for middle eastern companies. Recently Algeria bought/licensed produced a Adcom systems UAV. 

Here is a news article about the topic.


Algeria has received into service several unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV) originally developed by the United Arab Emirates (UAE) as seen in footage aired on national TV and posted to the official Facebook page of the Algerian Ministry of Defence (MoD).






The Adcom Yabhon United 40 MALE UAV has been confirmed to be in Algerian service when footage of the UAE-developed platform was shown on national TV. (Algerian TV via Algerian Ministry of Defence)

The footage posted on 20 December confirms the long-expected delivery of the Adcom Systems medium-altitude long-endurance (MALE) UAVs to the North African country, with at least two armed Yabhon United 40 (named locally as ‘Algeria 54’) platforms and two smaller unarmed Yabhon Flash-20 (‘Algeria 55’) platforms shown on the flightline at Polygone Central de l’Air à Hassi Bahbah ahead of a military demonstration.

_Jane’s_ was the first to report Algerian interest in the Block 5 version of the Yabhon United 40 armed intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance (ISR) MALE UAV at the Dubai Airshow in 2013. At that time, the CEO and general designer for Adcom, Ali Al Dhaheri, said that the country was looking for an unmanned platform to track militants and traffickers in its vast southern desert regions. The Yabhon Flash-20 was first showcased at the same event two years later.

While the Yabhon United 40 Block 5 and Yabhon Flash-20 are two of a number of UAVs developed in the UAE by Adcom Systems, the company’s website and social media accounts appear to have become inactive from 2016 and the manufacturer did not appear at the most recent Dubai Air Show in 2017. This lack of activity chimes with a statement issued by the Algerian MoD in which it notes that the Algeria 54 and Algeria 55 UAVs have been domestically manufactured, suggesting that it has bought the rights from Adcom. “It should be noted that these drones were built locally by engineers, technicians, and executives of the National People’s Army,” the MoD said.

First revealed in scale-model form in 2007, the Yabhon United 40 Block 5 UAV features Adcom’s distinctive double fore and aft main-wing configuration.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

Has any Arab countries work on laser weapons and railgun technology?


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> Has any Arab countries work on laser weapons and railgun technology?


From what I can tell no as the technology is advanced and hard for countries with fairly young defense industries to manufacture but maybe @The SC knows more about this topic.


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Has any Arab countries work on laser weapons and railgun technology?


Arabs are not there yet..some might be seeking the technology of railguns..but it is in its infancy..nothing sure though about it..since these are fairly new technologies being tested mainly by the US and China.. Turkey has made a railgun too.. but Laser weapons are being tested exclusively by big powers..like US, Russia and China..


----------



## Mithridates

The SC said:


> Jobaria Defense System MCL Multiple Cradle 107/122mm Rocket Launcher​


any info on that sniper rifle??


----------



## The SC

Mithridates said:


> any info on that sniper rifle??















http://www.gunsholstersandgear.com/2013/07/03/caracal-csr-sniper-rifle/

https://www.thenational.ae/uae/idex-2019-how-an-emirati-small-arms-firm-went-global-1.827074


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Still producing UAVs for middle eastern companies. Recently Algeria bought/licensed produced a Adcom systems UAV.
> 
> Here is a news article about the topic.
> 
> 
> Algeria has received into service several unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV) originally developed by the United Arab Emirates (UAE) as seen in footage aired on national TV and posted to the official Facebook page of the Algerian Ministry of Defence (MoD).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Adcom Yabhon United 40 MALE UAV has been confirmed to be in Algerian service when footage of the UAE-developed platform was shown on national TV. (Algerian TV via Algerian Ministry of Defence)
> 
> The footage posted on 20 December confirms the long-expected delivery of the Adcom Systems medium-altitude long-endurance (MALE) UAVs to the North African country, with at least two armed Yabhon United 40 (named locally as ‘Algeria 54’) platforms and two smaller unarmed Yabhon Flash-20 (‘Algeria 55’) platforms shown on the flightline at Polygone Central de l’Air à Hassi Bahbah ahead of a military demonstration.
> 
> _Jane’s_ was the first to report Algerian interest in the Block 5 version of the Yabhon United 40 armed intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance (ISR) MALE UAV at the Dubai Airshow in 2013. At that time, the CEO and general designer for Adcom, Ali Al Dhaheri, said that the country was looking for an unmanned platform to track militants and traffickers in its vast southern desert regions. The Yabhon Flash-20 was first showcased at the same event two years later.
> 
> While the Yabhon United 40 Block 5 and Yabhon Flash-20 are two of a number of UAVs developed in the UAE by Adcom Systems, the company’s website and social media accounts appear to have become inactive from 2016 and the manufacturer did not appear at the most recent Dubai Air Show in 2017. This lack of activity chimes with a statement issued by the Algerian MoD in which it notes that the Algeria 54 and Algeria 55 UAVs have been domestically manufactured, suggesting that it has bought the rights from Adcom. “It should be noted that these drones were built locally by engineers, technicians, and executives of the National People’s Army,” the MoD said.
> 
> First revealed in scale-model form in 2007, the Yabhon United 40 Block 5 UAV features Adcom’s distinctive double fore and aft main-wing configuration.


 but Google say permanently closed


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Wilhelm II I just found out a UAE company called Strata makes horizontal and vertical stabilizers for the Airbus and Boeing airplanes.

Strata has quickly grown its work package line and signed contracts that exceed $5b, including new orders for highly complex parts, such as horizontal stabilizers for the *Airbus A320* and vertical fins for the *Boeing B787* Dreamliner aircraft In 2017, Strata increased its delivery of aero-structures to a record 642 shipsets comprising more than 9,774 parts totaling sales of AED 500 million, compared to 521 shipsets comprising 9,103 parts in 2016. Strata’s 2017 deliveries included the first shipset of its latest A350-900 Inboard Flaps Program to global partner, Airbus.
Airbus A320 



The vertical stabilized on A320



Boeing 787




Boeing 787 vertical stabilizer




https://www.boeing-me.com/en/boeing...ships-in-the-middle-east/uae/industrial.page?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

Philip the Arab said:


> @Wilhelm II I just found out a UAE company called Strata makes horizontal and vertical stabilizers for the Airbus and Boeing airplanes.
> 
> Strata has quickly grown its work package line and signed contracts that exceed $5b, including new orders for highly complex parts, such as horizontal stabilizers for the *Airbus A320* and vertical fins for the *Boeing B787* Dreamliner aircraft In 2017, Strata increased its delivery of aero-structures to a record 642 shipsets comprising more than 9,774 parts totaling sales of AED 500 million, compared to 521 shipsets comprising 9,103 parts in 2016. Strata’s 2017 deliveries included the first shipset of its latest A350-900 Inboard Flaps Program to global partner, Airbus.
> Airbus A320
> 
> 
> 
> The vertical stabilized on A320
> 
> 
> 
> Boeing 787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boeing 787 vertical stabilizer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.boeing-me.com/en/boeing...ships-in-the-middle-east/uae/industrial.page?



Strata is from my home town!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Khafee said:


> Strata is from my home town!


They will also be making B-250 Bader composites. The Houthis will hear the sound of propellers and their lives shall end.

Those guided bombs are UAE also UAE made. To say the least this is a bad *** machine.




IMHO the UAE should get other South African weapons like Mokopa and Ingwe that are free from Western sanctions and are not on the ITAR list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

Philip the Arab said:


> They will also be making B-250 Bader composites. The Houthis will hear the sound of propellers and their lives shall end.
> 
> Those guided bombs are UAE also UAE made. To say the least this is a bad *** machine.


For the moment we are flying this:





So B250 will definitely be better, since a lot of the AT802's weaknesses have been addressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> @Wilhelm II I just found out a UAE company called Strata makes horizontal and vertical stabilizers for the Airbus and Boeing airplanes.
> 
> Strata has quickly grown its work package line and signed contracts that exceed $5b, including new orders for highly complex parts, such as horizontal stabilizers for the *Airbus A320* and vertical fins for the *Boeing B787* Dreamliner aircraft In 2017, Strata increased its delivery of aero-structures to a record 642 shipsets comprising more than 9,774 parts totaling sales of AED 500 million, compared to 521 shipsets comprising 9,103 parts in 2016. Strata’s 2017 deliveries included the first shipset of its latest A350-900 Inboard Flaps Program to global partner, Airbus.
> Airbus A320
> 
> 
> 
> The vertical stabilized on A320
> 
> 
> 
> Boeing 787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boeing 787 vertical stabilizer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.boeing-me.com/en/boeing...ships-in-the-middle-east/uae/industrial.page?


Wow I didn't know about that before. When UAE do that without empty noisy Claims it means they are in true way



Khafee said:


> For the moment we are flying this:
> View attachment 560453
> 
> 
> So B250 will definitely be better, since a lot of the AT802's weaknesses have been addressed.


Bader and at802 are Complementary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

https://www.edcc.gov.ae/wp-content/uploads/2019/04/EDCC_GUIDE-2019.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*UAE's TAWAZUN integrates the Polish/UAE co-developed Warmate 2 UAV/loitering munitions into the Tiger Vehicle system
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Enigma EDT 8X8 





Equipped with panoramic, thermal, TV and laser vision systems
Central ballistic computer + digital battle management system






Great flexibility in choosing weapons and compatible with many international armament systems


Main gun 100 mm 2A70 with 40 shells
The rate of firing 10 high-explosive missiles / d with a range of 4 km
6 laser-guided anti-armor missiles with a range of 5 km..It can penetrate 750 mm of explosive reactive armor
30 mm machine gun with a range of 2 km for ground targets and 4 km for air targets..With 500 shells


 7.62 mm machine gun with 2000 rounds









Front vehicle armor withstand 30mm super rounds
From the sides, the shells bear 14.5 mm
V-shaped shields from the bottom to withstand explosive explosions and disperse the blast






Engine, Caterpillar 710 hp
The range is 1000 km
Speed is 130 km / h
Fully amphibious


Possibility of armament with M777 155 mm gun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resorbence

> The UAE-based Company International Armored Group (IAG) launches its new Remote Weapon Station (RWS) TLC200 that can be easily integrated into commercial Pickup or armored vehicles. According to information from IAG, this turret can be mounted on Toyota Land Cruiser, Chevrolet Suburban, Sentinel TRV, and ARV as well as its full range of military and security armored vehicles.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266018383155396608



https://www.armyrecognition.com/wea...its_new_tlc200_rws_remote_weapon_station.html


----------



## Mamajama

One of the potential partners of the Vilkha project is the Tawazun Group from the United Arab Emirates. The negotiations with the company representatives on the co-production of MLRS are ongoing.


----------



## Wilhelm II

@The SC do you know any new about UAE Russian project to make a light fifth generation fighter?


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> @The SC do you know any new about UAE Russian project to make a light fifth generation fighter?


It it will still take another 7 years before seeing this light weight stealth fighter plane.. all we know is that it will be based on the Mig 35 design.. with Sukhoi and UAE components..

It should be a potent stealth aircraft anyway.. not to confuse with the US F-35 that is a medium weight stealth fighter.. two different categories..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*UAE, Sikorsky Work to Weaponize Black Hawks*
March 8, 2015






https://www.defensenews.com/air/2015/03/08/uae-sikorsky-work-to-weaponize-black-hawks/


----------



## The SC

Khalifa Sat is two meters long and weighs 330 kilograms. It is distinguished from the rest of the global satellites in that it maintains the same capabilities in the images captured by other satellites that are larger, more expensive, and more complex in design. It is also equipped with a very advanced imaging system that works as a magnifier. High resolution enables it to reach a resolution of up to 70 cm from a distance of 600 km above the Earth's surface






The "Khalifa Sat" satellite, launched by the Mohammed bin Rashid Space Center last October, captured a clear, high-resolution "0.7 meters" satellite image of the Holy Mosque in Makkah, in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia..


















Owns 5 patents












https://www.mbrsc.ae/






"DubaiSat 1" is the first satellite for Earth observation purposes owned by the UAE in orbit.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## The SC

*Rabdan 8x8 vehicle developed from the Turkish ARMA 8x8*

The armored vehicle bears the name (Rabdan 8 * 8) in reference to the Rabdan Arabian purebred horses, famous for their strength and speed..


















The vehicle was lengthened by 15 cm and widened by 55 cm for the tower to mount on the BMP-3 compared to the original ARMA vehicle..











Unlike the Arma version, the UAE version will have a total or total weight of about 6 tons, reaching 30 tons..

The UAE version will carry a larger 12.5-liter engine (C13), 600 horsepower and 1750 horsepower.

The tower is a bmp-3 turret and carries three different armament platforms:

2A70 semi-automatic rifled gun- caliber 100mm
2A72 cannon - 30mm caliber
7.62 caliber machine gun

The tower is a bmp-3 tower


----------



## Alithemoor1



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

*UAE and Russia MiG LMFS stealth 5th generation fighter*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

The SC said:


> *UAE and Russia MiG LMFS stealth 5th generation fighter*


what is current status of this project?


----------



## The SC

nomi007 said:


> what is current status of this project?


They are working on it..it'll take another 5 or 6 years to see it flying..they started work in 2017-2018..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

The SC said:


> *Rabdan 8x8 vehicle developed from the Turkish ARMA 8x8*
> 
> The armored vehicle bears the name (Rabdan 8 * 8) in reference to the Rabdan Arabian purebred horses, famous for their strength and speed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vehicle was lengthened by 15 cm and widened by 55 cm for the tower to mount on the BMP-3 compared to the original ARMA vehicle..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the Arma version, the UAE version will have a total or total weight of about 6 tons, reaching 30 tons..
> 
> The UAE version will carry a larger 12.5-liter engine (C13), 600 horsepower and 1750 horsepower.
> 
> The tower is a bmp-3 turret and carries three different armament platforms:
> 
> 2A70 semi-automatic rifled gun- caliber 100mm
> 2A72 cannon - 30mm caliber
> 7.62 caliber machine gun
> 
> The tower is a bmp-3 tower


A series on Netlfix, WOLF (Turkish) shows troop deployment from this vehicle and movement of Cobra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Signalian said:


> A series on Netlfix, WOLF (Turkish) shows troop deployment from this vehicle and movement of Cobra.


yes..that must ne the original arma vehicle..


----------



## The SC

Concept rendering of a new Mig.. might resemble the one to be made in the JV between The UAE and Russia..

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Concept rendering of a new Mig.. might resemble the one to be made in the JV between The UAE and Russia..7



Love that. Every time I see a new rendition of this MiG, it gets better and better and this so far is the best of them all because of all the information seems complete. Really like the helmet and the enclosed hook and many other very cool features. Still need to understand what they mean by the leading edge of the wings having a "variable sweep" to them. Weapons bay looks like it only holds 4 ordinances but that's fine. Great looking started JV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Love that. Every time I see a new rendition of this MiG, it gets better and better and this so far is the best of them all because of all the information seems complete. Really like the helmet and the enclosed hook and many other very cool features. Still need to understand what they mean by the leading edge of the wings having a "variable sweep" to them. Weapons bay looks like it only holds 4 ordinances but that's fine. Great looking started JV.


They mean the wings fold up like most other naval versions..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> They mean the wings fold up like most other naval versions..



I thought it said the "leading edge" when I went back and read it again, it actually said the "trailing edge" has a variable sweep which I don't think means the folding ends, ma bro. I think it's just the wing width is wider and the edge sweeps in on the trailing edge as the wing increases in length. Once you look at the top & bottom views, it's easy to see that.

Love the air intake and nose cone. Very reminiscent of the venerable MiG-21 but in modern, stealth design. That would be something if the UAE is involved in this with Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Gomig-21 @The SC

New rocket artillery revealed at IDEX 2019 from Halcon. 250km range?
















Low cost cruise missile concept?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC
> 
> New rocket artillery revealed at IDEX 2019 from Halcon. 250km range?
> 
> View attachment 718449
> 
> 
> View attachment 718450
> 
> 
> View attachment 718451
> 
> 
> Low cost cruise missile concept?
> 
> View attachment 718453



Helwa awi awi awi ya Billip! lol. Where have you been, my young Paduan bro? I say young as a compliment since I just turned 55 on the 7th and man do I feel old as shit (sorry mods for the cursing hey I deserve a little curse for making it to that age lol) and I know you're much younger than me so that is also a compliment because I never knew as much as you when I was at your age. But then again, we never had computers and the information highway when we grew up. We had rotary phones, you know what that is? A7a LoLOololoLOlol!!! 

BTW, have you seen Abdelrahman ALGhawas' Egyptian made GBU-12 called EGB1 and GBU-24 called EGB2? Fantastic stuff and maybe they've been listening to us screaming at them for 10 years now they just never responded except by actually making these things lol! I bet we're going to see domestically made A2A missiles ala Russian style very soon ISA, Since the US is obviously giving us laser precision ToT for these weapons, I highly doubt they'll give us any GPS tot any time soon and now that we have a couple of military satellites up already and a domestic one slated to go into orbit sometime next year ISA, it all makes sense that they're working on an R-77-type missile with the Russians.

These are the Egyptian GBUs.

Ever heard about the #Egyptian Made EGB-1 and EGB-2 laser guided bombs The #EGB-1 Laser Guided Bomb Weighing 250 pounds this is the Egyptian Variant of the #US #GBU12 , the EGB-2 is 500 pounds and it's the Egyptian variant of US #GBU24 #Egypt










Abdelrahman ELGhawas 🇪🇬 on Twitter: "Ever heard about the #Egyptian Made EGB-1 and EGB-2 laser guided bombs The #EGB-1 Laser Guided Bomb Weighing 250 pounds this is the Egyptian Variant of the #US #GBU12 , the EGB-2 is 500 pounds and it's the Egyptian variant of US #GBU24 #Egypt https://t.co/WtkjDvo2mZ" / Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Gomig-21 said:


> Helwa awi awi awi ya Billip! lol. Where have you been, my young Paduan bro? I say young as a compliment since I just turned 55 on the 7th and man do I feel old as shit (sorry mods for the cursing hey I deserve a little curse for making it to that age lol) and I know you're much younger than me so that is also a compliment because I never knew as much as you when I was at your age. But then again, we never had computers and the information highway when we grew up. We had rotary phones, you know what that is? A7a LoLOololoLOlol!!!
> 
> BTW, have you seen Abdelrahman ALGhawas' Egyptian made GBU-12 called EGB1 and GBU-24 called EGB2? Fantastic stuff and maybe they've been listening to us screaming at them for 10 years now they just never responded except by actually making these things lol! I bet we're going to see domestically made A2A missiles ala Russian style very soon ISA, Since the US is obviously giving us laser precision ToT for these weapons, I highly doubt they'll give us any GPS tot any time soon and now that we have a couple of military satellites up already and a domestic one slated to go into orbit sometime next year ISA, it all makes sense that they're working on an R-77-type missile with the Russians.
> 
> These are the Egyptian GBUs.
> 
> Ever heard about the #Egyptian Made EGB-1 and EGB-2 laser guided bombs The #EGB-1 Laser Guided Bomb Weighing 250 pounds this is the Egyptian Variant of the #US #GBU12 , the EGB-2 is 500 pounds and it's the Egyptian variant of US #GBU24 #Egypt
> 
> View attachment 718524
> 
> View attachment 718525
> 
> 
> Abdelrahman ELGhawas 🇪🇬 on Twitter: "Ever heard about the #Egyptian Made EGB-1 and EGB-2 laser guided bombs The #EGB-1 Laser Guided Bomb Weighing 250 pounds this is the Egyptian Variant of the #US #GBU12 , the EGB-2 is 500 pounds and it's the Egyptian variant of US #GBU24 #Egypt https://t.co/WtkjDvo2mZ" / Twitter



you are 55 ? Mashallah tabarak Allah

sorry if i was rude or showed any form of bad manners in your presence Uncle Pyramid !

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

A deal to purchase 12 Badr B-250 light attack aircraft "100% Emirati manufacturing", worth 1.697 billion dirhams, with the UAE defense company Calidus


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363596043565334531
















*B-250

MISSION READY*

The B-250 is a superior and highly efficient light attack aircraft that is designed specially for asymmetric warfare zones and easily adapts to the most difficult terrain and weather conditions. It incorporates a superior carbon fibre structure that can brave the roughest terrain and flaunts ground-breaking technology to deliver best-in-class versatility and transportability at the low operational costs.
The B-250 is ideal for Close Air Support (CAS), Intelligence, Surveillance, and Reconnaissance (ISR), Counter-Insurgency (COIN), Persistent Air Support (PAS) and Advanced and Basic Training.
*OPERATION COST*

Less than $ 1,200 per flight hour

*MAXIMUM CRUISING SPEED*

350 KTAS

*MAXIMUM RANGE*

2400 Nautical Miles

*MAXIMUM ENDURANCE*

12 Hours

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

UAE HALCON HAS-250 Anti-Ship missile with 250 Km range using GNSS and INS guidance at speeds up to 0.8 mach .. Ship born and land born for coastal defense..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3


----------



## The SC

*Jet engines 100% UAE made*






https://www.albayan.ae/uae/news/2021-02-22-1.4099146

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> *Jet engines 100% UAE made*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.albayan.ae/uae/news/2021-02-22-1.4099146


The engines have 400 newton, 750 newton, and 1000 newton thrust respectively. They should be powerful enough for smaller cruise missiles and have 60 minutes endurance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> UAE HALCON HAS-250 Anti-Ship missile with 250 Km range using GNSS and INS guidance at speeds up to 0.8 mach .. Ship born and land born for coastal defense..



Look at the size of that missile lol. Reminds me very much of an Exocet missile. Having that fella standing right next to it giving it some scale to go by and it's almost identical to the French. ship killer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Look at the size of that missile lol. Reminds me very much of an Exocet missile. Having that fella standing right next to it giving it some scale to go by and it's almost identical to the French. ship killer.


Its quite heavier, about 1200kg vs Exocet 780 kg. It also has a larger warhead, but is a bit slower. I wonder if it can be integrated on jets, but it will obviously need some integration work with the manufacturer for use on UAEAF jets.

Either that or develop a smaller version using the 100kg thrust turbojet developed at Halcon similar to the Marte ER missile that would be easier to integrate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Look at the size of that missile lol. Reminds me very much of an Exocet missile. Having that fella standing right next to it giving it some scale to go by and it's almost identical to the French. ship killer.


Yes a full and real Anti-Ship missile and coastal defence too..no joke..


Philip the Arab said:


> Its quite heavier, about 1200kg vs Exocet 780 kg. It also has a larger warhead, but is a bit slower. I wonder if it can be integrated on jets, but it will obviously need some integration work with the manufacturer for use on UAEAF jets.
> 
> Either that or develop a smaller version using the 100kg thrust turbojet developed at Halcon similar to the Marte ER missile that would be easier to integrate.
> 
> View attachment 720880


There are like HAS-250 and more..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

UAE has sold INKAS vehicles to Azerbaijan, at least 4 visually confirmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Shadow loitering munitions from Halcon @Gomig-21 @Abu Dhabi @The SC @Titanium100 



The HALCON SHADOW 25 loitering unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) system provides defence forces with a jet-powered, rapid-strike kamikaze munition capable of delivering a precision strike against fixed targets. Featuring advanced guidance capabilities and onboard video navigation, the SHADOW 25 system has a cruising speed of 450 km/hr, creating new opportunities to swiftly neutralize stationary enemy targets with a powerful 25 kg payload, even those located up to 250 km away.














The HALCON SHADOW 50 loitering unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) system provides defence forces with a powerful, longrange, high-speed kamikaze munition that delivers precision strike capabilities against fixed targets. Featuring advanced guidance capabilities and onboard video navigation, the SHADOW 50 system enables the rapid delivery of large payloads up to 50 kg, while offering mission flexibility with a 250km range and four-hour endurance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Shadow loitering munitions from Halcon @Gomig-21 @Abu Dhabi @The SC @Titanium100



That was the first thing I noticed on day one when they opened the show because of the crazy flying angel they had it in and I wondered WTF that was?! Come to find out later that it's a recon, UAV. preppily a UCAV also made all the sense and that thing looks dynamic as heck. Love it. Send a dozen to Egypt immediately.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Interesting concept of converting dumb mortars to smart mortars with a kit and using it on aircraft from ADASI.

RASH - 2M converts a standard mortar into a low-cost, high-precision guided munition system capable of swifly engaging unexpected small- to medium-sized threats. The system is ideal for patrol missions, border security, and accurately eliminating high-value threats.
Compact enough for integration into most tactical unmanned and manned aerial platforms (rotary and fxed-wing), this modern glider system features advanced automation and communication technologies. Designed and manufactured in the UAE, the RASH – 2M can support up to 24 precision guided munitions, giving users maximum fexibility during the retroft process.



Integrates into most tactical unmanned and manned aerial platforms (rotary and fxed-wing)
Up to 24 launch slots and guided munitions possible
Modular and confgurable
SYSTEM OVERVIEW
Optional payload camera with target coordinates (Future upgrades) Launcher control box
real time coomunication system which allow transimission of data to launche station
SPECIFICATIONS
Wingspan 1m
Weight of guided munition 14.5 kg
Max range at 5000 f range 4.5km
Max range at 10000 f range 9km
Max range at 15000 f altitude 13.7 km
Max range at 20000 f altitude 18.2 km
Max operating speed 150 m/s
Flight control Fully autonomous Guidance GPS INS Current targeting fxed coordinates / target of oppurtinity
Future targeting Laser designation system
Max dive angle 70 degrees
Fuse type Impact (proximity option future growth)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hey Billip, do you speak Arabic? Great work, man, keep it up I'm really enjoying reading all that stuff.

BTW, I told a bunch of Russians that Egypt would do good to buy the HALCON 18 missiles Skynight copy of the iron dome and place them several miles apart and hook them up to the EGY defense system and they laughed at it calling it a joke. You know what I said to them? Kussomokom ya wlad el kalb just because Russia hasn't been able to make a system like that doesn't mean a bunch of Arab desert dwellers can't ye wlad el 3ars!! lol They argued a little but them I put them in their place and they shut the hell up welad el kalb el ma3fanneed zeft el teen looooloololol,.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Interesting concept of converting dumb mortars to smart mortars with a kit and using it on aircraft from ADASI.
> 
> RASH - 2M converts a standard mortar into a low-cost, high-precision guided munition system capable of swifly engaging unexpected small- to medium-sized threats. The system is ideal for patrol missions, border security, and accurately eliminating high-value threats.
> Compact enough for integration into most tactical unmanned and manned aerial platforms (rotary and fxed-wing), this modern glider system features advanced automation and communication technologies. Designed and manufactured in the UAE, the RASH – 2M can support up to 24 precision guided munitions, giving users maximum fexibility during the retroft process.
> 
> 
> 
> Integrates into most tactical unmanned and manned aerial platforms (rotary and fxed-wing)
> Up to 24 launch slots and guided munitions possible
> Modular and confgurable
> SYSTEM OVERVIEW
> Optional payload camera with target coordinates (Future upgrades) Launcher control box
> real time coomunication system which allow transimission of data to launche station
> SPECIFICATIONS
> Wingspan 1m
> Weight of guided munition 14.5 kg
> Max range at 5000 f range 4.5km
> Max range at 10000 f range 9km
> Max range at 15000 f altitude 13.7 km
> Max range at 20000 f altitude 18.2 km
> Max operating speed 150 m/s
> Flight control Fully autonomous Guidance GPS INS Current targeting fxed coordinates / target of oppurtinity
> Future targeting Laser designation system
> Max dive angle 70 degrees
> Fuse type Impact (proximity option future growth)
> 
> 
> View attachment 726649



YES!!! This is the BEST THING that the UAE has come with and shared with Egypt as the latter has had TREMENDOUS success with this simple propellered aircraft that has reeked havoc on those filthy cretin scum sucking hogs when they see them flying they run and hide like cockroaches that they are worst than F-16 or other fast flying aircraft because they don't have time to see the scum hiding. Now if only we could get a few A-10s, there won't be a single cretin roach left not that there is many left anyway looool. The Turks and anti Egyptians on here don't realize that the cretins in Sinai have almost been dissolved completely!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey Billip, do you speak Arabic? Great work, man, keep it up I'm really enjoying reading all that stuff.


More of a basic conversational understander than speaker to be honest.


Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, I told a bunch of Russians that Egypt would do good to buy the HALCON 18 missiles Skynight copy of the iron dome and place them several miles apart and hook them up to the EGY defense system and they laughed at it calling it a joke. You know what I said to them? Kussomokom ya wlad el kalb just because Russia hasn't been able to make a system like that doesn't mean a bunch of Arab desert dwellers can't ye wlad el 3ars!! lol They argued a little but them I put them in their place and they shut the hell up welad el kalb el ma3fanneed zeft el teen looooloololol,.


Well it is some desert dwellers plus some South African colonizers collabarating together.

Relating to this, according to those at the expo they heard from Halcon employees that the UAE wants the Skyknight for defending Patriot missiles, and UAE air force bases along with many other strategic targets inside the UAE.

I imagine this could also fit on a ship to fulfill a role like the Phalanx, or RIM-116 but able to counter many more threats. Combine that with the HAS-250 anti ship missile and ADSB making the ship it would be a pretty lethal combination.


Gomig-21 said:


> YES!!! This is the BEST THING that the UAE has come with and shared with Egypt as the latter has had TREMENDOUS success with this simple propellered aircraft that has reeked havoc on those filthy cretin scum sucking hogs when they see them flying they run and hide like cockroaches that they are worst than F-16 or other fast flying aircraft because they don't have time to see the scum hiding. Now if only we could get a few A-10s, there won't be a single cretin roach left not that there is many left anyway looool. The Turks and anti Egyptians on here don't realize that the cretins in Sinai have almost been dissolved completely!


Yes, this would be great for the EAF and it is likely quite cheaper considering it is using a cheap mortar as the warhead. UAEAF has already ordered 15 million worth of them at IDEX this year.

I imagine even small aircraft can carry a good amount of these.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Well it is some desert dwellers



AHAHAHAAAA, love that and that is what we are and proud of it. let's see if any pink-skinned slippy nippy can survive in our desert without our help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

On the Tiger armor and Max Pro armor, in order to create a high electric power that can reach more than 120 watts, it can be used to cover computers and all the soldier’s equipment and supplies and ambulance equipment, as well as use it to charge batteries, operate field hospitals, rescue and emergency equipment, crises and disasters, and give additional energy to the armored instead of using separate batteries, from which the armored vehicle is transformed into a charging battery for any of the supplies that need energy ..





Navistar MaxxPro





Allison Transmission On-Board Vehicle Power (OBVP)

http://www.arabgeneral.com/ar/الطاقة-الكهربائية-عند-الطلب-في-ميدان-القتال

Note that Leonardo, the power generator manufacturer, cooperates with Tawazun and has a branch in Tawazun Economic Complex in the UAE.

It will be tested by the UAE armed forces, and accordingly, some countries such as Egypt, Bahrain and Saudi Arabia are waiting for the test results to decide to use it on their armored vehicles.

Here is a video showing how to operate the power generator on the Tiger armored vehicles in its latest version, and the Max Pro armor.








This is Great if the kinetic energy can be converted into electrical energy for a laser weapon on armored vehicles and heavy equipment ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Halcon Turbojets for missiles and kamikaze UAVs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*July 27, 2010*


*Emirates Marine SDVs, UAE
- Class 4, 5, 6 & 8*
Also possibly called _*Barracuda*_ in some markets.

An extremely advanced wet sub design in service with UAE Navy. May be exported.
L - 9.3m, W - 1.15m


​The crew are fully enclosed under sliding canopies, and are aided by Sonar, GPS etc. Batteries are stored in side pouches and the system is propelled by a single shrouded propeller. 

The Class 6 and 8 versions are reported to have a diesel engine for surface running at up to 20kts, and a retractable periscope/sensor mast.
There are reports of this craft being exported to Taiwan. 



Class 5 type. _Photo via picasaweb.google.com_​


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> *July 27, 2010*
> 
> 
> *Emirates Marine SDVs, UAE
> - Class 4, 5, 6 & 8*
> Also possibly called _*Barracuda*_ in some markets.
> 
> An extremely advanced wet sub design in service with UAE Navy. May be exported.
> L - 9.3m, W - 1.15m
> 
> 
> ​The crew are fully enclosed under sliding canopies, and are aided by Sonar, GPS etc. Batteries are stored in side pouches and the system is propelled by a single shrouded propeller.
> 
> The Class 6 and 8 versions are reported to have a diesel engine for surface running at up to 20kts, and a retractable periscope/sensor mast.
> There are reports of this craft being exported to Taiwan.
> 
> 
> 
> Class 5 type. _Photo via picasaweb.google.com_​


There is a new Swedish Emirati company making SDV that are very modern and have already achieved sales.


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> There is a new Swedish Emirati company making SDV that are very modern and have already achieved sales.


Can you post it?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

*U.A.E.-Based Armacraft Signs Contract with Foreign Navy to sell Diver Submersible*

10:01 AM, February 22, 2021





Trident high-speed diver delivery craft
U.A.E.-based Armacraft has signed contract for its new Trident high-speed diver delivery craft with an undisclosed Foreign Navy.
Sea trials with the new generation Trident units will commence later this year with delivery to end customer planned for early 2022.
Armacraft submersible program involves primarily two different type of submersible high-speed diver delivery crafts, MK I; 6 crew recognizance and diver delivery craft and MK II; a larger 12 squad, transportation and diver delivery craft. Both models are optimized for transportation in 40ft containers to ensure responsive and prompt deployment.
Armacraft technical director Tommy Eriksson said, _“The final design phase (of the Trident project) has been completed with rigorous underwater-computerized flow dynamics, with hull optimization for performance while surfaced and in submerged mode.”_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

TV seeker under development for glide weapons



https://media-files.edgegroup.ae/s3fs-public/2021-02/TV%20SEEKER%20EN.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*ADSB Launches First UAE-Made Fast Patrol Boats at NAVDEX 2021​*
16m and a 12m fast patrol boat (FPB)






https://www.defaiya.com/news/Produc...rst-uae-made-fast-patrol-boats-at-navdex-2021​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/ROKArmedForces/posts/3758544187577274


----------



## The SC

The Russians have given UAE a good deal, argued Karasik. Under the agreement, Russia is set to provide UAE with fifth-generation fighter technology, produced locally in partnership with UAE defense firms. “This in itself is completely different than any previous aerospace deals between UAE and the West,” Karasik says.

https://rostec.ru/en/news/4519948/

The Russian side stated that the design until the product features come to light will take about 7 years because it is a new program unprecedented for both sides - being a light fifth generation to replace the MiG 29 according to what was announced- (as the F-35 was built to replace the F-16),


Example:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Seems Desert Sting entered production





Video about Desert Sting and Thunder PGB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

A versatile _*TV Seeker*_ with the capability to fit a wide variety of gravity-released,. Guided Glide Weapon platforms. _halcon_.ae .

https://media-files.edgegroup.ae/s3fs-public/2021-02/TV SEEKER EN.pdf
*TV SEEKER EN - EDGE Group

*

https://media-files.edgegroup.ae › TV SEEKER EN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> A versatile _*TV Seeker*_ with the capability to fit a wide variety of gravity-released,. Guided Glide Weapon platforms. _halcon_.ae .
> 
> https://media-files.edgegroup.ae/s3fs-public/2021-02/TV SEEKER EN.pdf
> *TV SEEKER EN - EDGE Group
> 
> *
> 
> https://media-files.edgegroup.ae › TV SEEKER EN


It is used on this system

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Titanium100 @The SC @Abu Dhabi
Slowly but surely the missiles will be 99% UAE made they already have the capability for producing all Mechanical components like bodies, wings, fins, and Turbojets via CNC, and other machines. Producing PCB for missiles fuses and guidance computers using COTS electronics with FPGA. Producing motor actuators for missile fins and UAV actuators, and now most recently designing their own warheads which are filled by Lahab a sister company.

Now there is over 400+ employees many locals involved in both production and R&D activities IA there will be 100% Emirati nationals employees involved in the higher parts of the team but foreigners will inevitably will be in the lower positions like CNC machine operator, PCB technician, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*MBZ-SAT, *which will become the second Emirati satellite to be fully developed and built by a team of Emirati engineers following the* KhalifaSat.*

KhalifaSat’s download speed is 320 megabytes per second and MBZ-Sat’s will be 1.2 gigabytes per second – three times faster.

Different sectors will benefit from the data provided by MBZ-SAT, locally and globally. Here is a glimpse of how the data can be used.#MBZSAT pic.twitter.com/5ZlvILSLXu

*MBZ-Sat: new satellite will boost UAE’s knowledge-based economy*

The 700 kg satellite will launch in 2023 and will offer commercial and civilian services 
The satellite is 100% built by Emarati Engineers..






The UAE has realized space is the next oil, so it will keep everyone to be the headquarters for space technology and information ..Many are not aware of this, just looking at the surface instead of the components of the space industry of minerals, vehicles, tourism trips, technology, universities, information and studies that can make from the Emirates desert something similar to Mars and devise a way to preserve water in the future and freeze it like on Mars .. And a lot more just as one look deeply he will be shocked by what The UAE have reached ..

BTW.. the UAE now owns 31.8% of Virgin Galactic






https://www.arabianbusiness.com/mar...actic-seeks-more-investors-with-market-launch

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

https://files.adasi.ae/s3fs-public/2021-04/ADASI%20-%20RASH%201M%20Flyer%20EN%20V4.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*HALCON RW24 smart loitering munition, autonomous ground strike drone - EDGE Group*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

LCGB-HC2

Laser controlled guided bomb is LCGB I think, HC2 is? There is no brochure so this must be very early in development.

Standoff wing kit should allow a good range boost.

@The SC 
What do you think of this?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> View attachment 735712
> 
> 
> LCGB-HC2
> 
> Laser controlled guided bomb is LCGB I think, HC2 is? There is no brochure so this must be very early in development.
> 
> Standoff wing kit should allow a good range boost.
> 
> @The SC
> What do you think of this?


HC2: High explosive..composition C2 is a plastic explosive..

Plastic explosives are especially suited for explosive demolition. Common plastic explosives include Semtex and C4..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

80, 55, and 42 km range rocket artillery that is laser guided terminally, if troops are pinned down and air support is limited this is a good option for precise targeting of enemies.



https://media-files.edgegroup.ae/s3fs-public/2021-02/DS25-GLER80_Web.pdf








@T-SaGe 
This may interest you, it is similar in concept to TRGL-230 but instead is like MAM-L detatching and hitting the target.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

@The SC
Calidus, the company that makes the B-250 is supposedly working on a much larger aircraft called the B-350 and checking Linkedins that data backs that up.

A powerplant engineer is doing work on a PW127 for the B-350 which has 2600 HP compared to the B-250 with 1500 HP which will allow it to have a much bigger payload and be a much bigger aicraft.







A-1 Skyraider could carry 4000 kg if that is any indication, and it had similar thrust and that was 1940s technology imagine what the B-350 can carry now.

The B-250 is integrated with UAE made weaponry already and had already dropped them in tests.


WOW TAKEOFF WEIGHT IS PLANNED AT 18000 POUNDS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

ADASI helicopter UCAV using RASH mortar guidance kit developed in UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

Semi active laser seeker head

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> 80, 55, and 42 km range rocket artillery that is laser guided terminally, if troops are pinned down and air support is limited this is a good option for precise targeting of enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> https://media-files.edgegroup.ae/s3fs-public/2021-02/DS25-GLER80_Web.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 735901
> 
> 
> @T-SaGe
> This may interest you, it is similar in concept to TRGL-230 but instead is like MAM-L detatching and hitting the target.



Great stuff, Billip. You know us Egyptians can't pronounce the P because that letter doesn't exist in the Arabic alphabet. So it's not an insult or anything like that I just wanted to be sure you were aware of that which I'm sure you are but making sure.

BTW, these Halcon missile productions are flying off the assembly line it seems and now it;s just a matter of proving thei testing and getting lots of customers. Please keep us posted on that HALCON Skynight anti cruise missile pods of 36 and if the testing goes well and they actually market the thing. IMO, that would be something the EGY military would be super interested in if it has a high success rate of shooting down all typed of targets from low skimming cruise missiles to high altitude UAVs to even enemy ships, Having a huge stock and with Egypt new ADS and radars and linkage between all the makes of aircraft and ships would be a huge asset to have. Especially pointing north and to the Gobbling East lol.


Philip the Arab said:


> WOW TAKEOFF WEIGHT IS PLANNED AT 18000 POUNDS.



That's why the Skyraider has survived in the US Navy and air force until this day and they even used them extensively in Vietnam and had great success with them. Imagine a propeller plane with a deadly loadout still in service with aircraft like the F-35 (let's hope it's the firsts to take down one of those super expensive stealth planes) lol what a disaster that would be, but I don't wish death on any pilot especially a US one. Also one of the coolest looking aircraft, One of my favorites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Great stuff, Billip. You know us Egyptians can't pronounce the P because that letter doesn't exist in the Arabic alphabet. So it's not an insult or anything like that I just wanted to be sure you were aware of that which I'm sure you are but making sure.


Haha, I was aware that the Arabic alphabet doesn't have a P sound, Bebsi is a very good drink.

Philip the Arab was a historical figure from near Modern day Syria of Arab heritage who ruled Rome for a small period of time which is where the name comes from as the Romans dominated the Middle East at the time.


Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, these Halcon missile productions are flying off the assembly line it seems and now it;s just a matter of proving thei testing and getting lots of customers. Please keep us posted on that HALCON Skynight anti cruise missile pods of 36 and if the testing goes well and they actually market the thing. IMO, that would be something the EGY military would be super interested in if it has a high success rate of shooting down all typed of targets from low skimming cruise missiles to high altitude UAVs to even enemy ships, Having a huge stock and with Egypt new ADS and radars and linkage between all the makes of aircraft and ships would be a huge asset to have. Especially pointing north and to the Gobbling East lol.


Halcon is still a young company, and a lot of these products are just at the early stages of production so they will likely take a few years before even testing occurs depending on the technological difficulty of the missiles.

I hope it can become the Arab Raytheon but it will need a lot of funding and much more employees to develop products quicker, and quicker.

Skyknight seems like a pretty good system albeit limited to being short range for defense against CM, PGMs, UAVs, and fixed and rotary wing aircraft. It is actually in pods of 60 launched VLS and each missile only weighs about 35kg each so there needs to be hit to kill guidance with active radar homing capabilities. Up to 4 pods of 60 missiles can be linked together.

IMO it needs to be installed on ships as well, it will be like a RIM-116 RAM missile and allow for engaging of sea skimming, and supersonic missiles hopefully.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

From LinkedIn a female Emirati local engineer in the warhead and fuze department at Halcon







Warhead and Fuze department at IDEX







@The SC @Gomig-21

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> From LinkedIn a female Emirati local engineer in the warhead and fuze department at Halcon
> 
> 
> View attachment 737508
> 
> 
> Warhead and Fuze department at IDEX
> 
> View attachment 737509
> 
> 
> 
> @The SC @Gomig-21


Halcon will most likely be going for something like the GBU-69 Small Glide Munition soon..As we can see on the US MQ-1C with 20 of them at the same time..A very big number of munitions for a drone to allow it to carry out many new missions that similar aircraft could not carry out before..











It is also striking that despite the small size and light weight of this bomb, it is still a very high-specification bomb with a very goo destructive capacity..

The SGM is a guided bomb with a range of up to 40 km and a warhead weighing 16 kg, despite the fact that it weighs no more than 27 kg.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Halcon will most likely be going for something like the GBU-69 Small Glide Munition soon..As we can see on the US MQ-1C with 20 of them at the same time..Avery big number munitions for a drone to allow it to carry out many new missions that similar aircraft could not carry out before..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also striking that despite the small size and light weight of this bomb, it is still a very high-specification bomb with a very goo destructive capacity..
> 
> The SGM is a guided bomb with a range of up to 40 km and a warhead weighing 16 kg, despite the fact that it weighs no more than 27 kg.


I think Desert Sting 16's design could be modified with a wing kit to increase range and the missiles can already be quadracked so there is a lot of potential to easily use that existing design.


They seem to be exploring a similar although the LCGB-HC2 is very small compared to the GBU-69












InshaAllah we will be amazed at what we see at the Dubai Airshow in November, and we may see more at EDEX if Emirati participation is large.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Missile name*HAS-250*🇦🇪*Harpoon*🇺🇸*Exocet🇫🇷*Range250km93-280km180km(only Block 3 variant)Weight1200kg691kg780kgWarhead weight200 kg221kg165kgSpeed0.8 mach0.71 mach0.9 mach

@Gomig-21 @The SC
Do you guys like this format?

@Titanium100 @Mohamed Bin Tughlaq 
Heres a free tag

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Haha my crappy job at photo shopping a HAS-250 missile on an F-16E, it should in theory fit if it weighs about 1000kg or less without a booster. It will provide a long range anti ship capability to the UAEAF for taking out enemy targets.

The French PGM-2000 missile weighs about 1006kg and the F-16E can carry 4 of them fully loaded for a short range mission. So in theory it could carry 4 missiles but 2 is likely more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Philip the Arab said:


> View attachment 738083
> 
> 
> Haha my crappy job at photo shopping a HAS-250 missile on an F-16E, it should in theory fit if it weighs about 1000kg or less without a booster. It will provide a long range anti ship capability to the UAEAF for taking out enemy targets.
> 
> The PGM-2000 missile weighs about 1006kg and the F-16E can carry 4 of them fully loaded for a short range mission.



This thread is weapons paradise why doesn't the title change to UAE defense industry. One of the reasons I never entered this thread because I thought it was mainly none weaponry commericial stuff thread. As a weapon aficionado I would have entered this thread previously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> From LinkedIn a female Emirati local engineer in the warhead and fuze department at Halcon
> View attachment 737508
> 
> 
> Warhead and Fuze department at IDEX
> 
> View attachment 737509



Good for her. Eventually they'll spank the world with all they make and join the big clubs and their name will be quite recognizable.



Philip the Arab said:


> @The SC @Gomig-21 [/quote]
> 
> Sorry my bro, I didn't get any of these tags. Must've been during the time when tags weren't working or you know I would've immediately responded.
> 
> [QUOTE="Philip the Arab, post: 13086173, member: 192012"]
> [ATTACH=full]737731[/ATTACH] [ATTACH=full]737733[/ATTACH] [ATTACH=full]737734[/ATTACH]
> [TABLE]
> [TR]
> [TD]Missile name[/TD]
> [TD][B][SIZE=5]HAS-250[/SIZE][/B]🇦🇪[/TD]
> [TD][B][SIZE=5]Harpoon[/SIZE][/B]🇺🇸[/TD]
> [TD][B][SIZE=5]Exocet[/SIZE]🇫🇷[/B][/TD]
> [/TR]
> [TR]
> [TD]Range[/TD]
> [TD]250km[/TD]
> [TD]93-280km[/TD]
> [TD]180km(only Block 3 variant)[/TD]
> [/TR]
> [TR]
> [TD]Weight[/TD]
> [TD]1200kg[/TD]
> [TD]691kg[/TD]
> [TD]780kg[/TD]
> [/TR]
> [TR]
> [TD]Warhead weight[/TD]
> [TD]200 kg[/TD]
> [TD]221kg[/TD]
> [TD]165kg[/TD]
> [/TR]
> [TR]
> [TD]Speed[/TD]
> [TD]0.8 mach[/TD]
> [TD]0.71 mach[/TD]
> [TD]0.9 mach[/TD]
> [/TR]
> [/TABLE][/quote]
> 
> [USER=180140]@Gomig-21 @The SC
> Do you guys like this format?



Love it. Love the photoshop of the UAE block-60 carrying that phtoshopped missile you stuck in there. The only thing that would've made me think it might be PS is the size of that monstrosity! lol. Are they really that big?

With this new memorandum of understanding with the US that Egypt just signed, that should open the door wide open to look everywhere for special munitions to integrate on our F-16s. We have WAY too many Vipers with constant laser pointed designator to achieve a kill and who knows the range DESPITE the US Navy still using newly manufactured Sparrows quite often and my guess is the ones they have are fire and forget and if the US doesn't want the provide the AIM-120 C-7 even, not the C-5 it's too late they need to make up for having our balls tied for so long and with the arrival of all the super lethal Russian weapons, the memorandum will not be enough to secure a good relationship with the US unless they offer the full MLU package on all our 209 Vipers including installing the new AESA radars and the missiles of course AND, since the US has a great relationship with the UAE, they shouldn't have any problems with the EAF integrating several of these HALCON missiles AS WELL. Enough is enough or we're going full bore Russian and half bore eurotrash.

I even told @The SC if they want to separate what they would sell us instead of including it in the aid which might be something that also discourages them from providing them. So the EAF negotiators need to smarten up and make these offers since here's what I'm thinking. They're supplying us with all these aircraft and GBUs and missiles and bombs and spare parts and maintenance for free with the aid package and they're watching us buy over $39 billion worth of Russian jets, French, German and Italian sips worth 10s of billions of $ and the us is getting NADA! Zilch. I would be like **** *** if you want some of our advanced weaponry and you've signed the CISMOA and not this other memorandum of understanding that includes a lot of very interesting things that we need to tell them we're getting involved with HALCON and we need to integrate them with the AIM-120C-7 and 9X asap and if not, keep giving us the free stuff you pay for and we're going full bore Russian (which we are anyway) and full bore Euro Trash and full bore UAE participation if they allow us to.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Good for her. Eventually they'll spank the world with all they make and join the big clubs and their name will be quite recognizable.
> 
> 
> 
> Love it. Love the photoshop of the UAE block-60 carrying that phtoshopped missile you stuck in there. The only thing that would've made me think it might be PS is the size of that monstrosity! lol. Are they really that big?
> 
> With this new memorandum of understanding with the US that Egypt just signed, that should open the door wide open to look everywhere for special munitions to integrate on our F-16s. We have WAY too many Vipers with constant laser pointed designator to achieve a kill and who knows the range DESPITE the US Navy still using newly manufactured Sparrows quite often and my guess is the ones they have are fire and forget and if the US doesn't want the provide the AIM-120 C-7 even, not the C-5 it's too late they need to make up for having our balls tied for so long and with the arrival of all the super lethal Russian weapons, the memorandum will not be enough to secure a good relationship with the US unless they offer the full MLU package on all our 209 Vipers including installing the new AESA radars and the missiles of course AND, since the US has a great relationship with the UAE, they shouldn't have any problems with the EAF integrating several of these HALCON missiles AS WELL. Enough is enough or we're going full bore Russian and half bore eurotrash.
> 
> I even told @The SC if they want to separate what they would sell us instead of including it in the aid which might be something that also discourages them from providing them. So the EAF negotiators need to smarten up and make these offers since here's what I'm thinking. They're supplying us with all these aircraft and GBUs and missiles and bombs and spare parts and maintenance for free with the aid package and they're watching us buy over $39 billion worth of Russian jets, French, German and Italian sips worth 10s of billions of $ and the us is getting NADA! Zilch. I would be like **** *** if you want some of our advanced weaponry and you've signed the CISMOA and not this other memorandum of understanding that includes a lot of very interesting things that we need to tell them we're getting involved with HALCON and we need to integrate them with the AIM-120C-7 and 9X asap and if not, keep giving us the free stuff you pay for and we're going full bore Russian (which we are anyway) and full bore Euro Trash and full bore UAE participation if they allow us to.


HaHaHa! you're right for noe they are getting peanuts from Egypt ..like the last deal of $180 million.. if that is not from the aid too..lol..

BTW..France has agreed to integrate its small diameter smart bombs it is making with the UAE..on the Egyptian Rafale and Mirage 2k..they will be supplied by the UAE..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

UAE land forces will get lethal kamikaze drones soon it is already undergoing flight tests, these are more or less mini cruise missiles with both having 250km range.

Their air frames seem very stealthy as well allowing penetration of enemy air defenses, and with video guidance these will be able to achieve accuracy within a few meters even in GPS denied environments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> View attachment 737731
> View attachment 737733
> View attachment 737734
> 
> 
> Missile name*HAS-250*🇦🇪*Harpoon*🇺🇸*Exocet🇫🇷*Range250km93-280km180km(only Block 3 variant)Weight1200kg691kg780kgWarhead weight200 kg221kg165kgSpeed0.8 mach0.71 mach0.9 mach
> 
> @Gomig-21 @The SC
> Do you guys like this format?
> 
> @Titanium100 @Mohamed Bin Tughlaq
> Heres a free tag


It is almost double the weight of the Harpoon and the Exocet.. because it is mainly a coastal defence missile for now..the weight will get much lower eventually fo having it on ships and fighter planes..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> It is almost double the weight of the Harpoon and the Exocet.. because it is mainly a coastal defence missile for now..the weight will get much lower eventually fo having it on ships and fighter planes..


It is possible to place on ships even as large as it is now but it will need a lot more space to place them. The Israeli Gabriel V is almost the same weight and is used on Saar 5 corvette which displaces 1200 tons. There needs to be changes to make HAS-250 canisters smaller though for sure, maybe folding wings would work.






For rough size comparison

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Anyone thinking what I'm thinking?😏














Reduced range? Yeah, but still a good standoff weapon platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> It is possible to place on ships even as large as it is now but it will need a lot more space to place them. The Israeli Gabriel V is almost the same weight and is used on Saar 5 corvette which displaces 1200 tons. There needs to be changes to make HAS-250 canisters smaller though for sure, maybe folding wings would work.
> 
> View attachment 738359
> 
> 
> For rough size comparison
> 
> View attachment 738360


That weight might be on purpose too.. since reducing it to 700 kg for example might get the range up to 500 km++.. that engine they are using must be very powerful to send that kind of weight to 250 km..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

There is another concept I think would work well, using catapult launchers to launch Shadow 50 and 25 loitering munitions. The catapults could be installed on the helicopter landing area. It will enable precision strikes on a naval platform which is similar in concept to the Naval Harpy UAV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

10 Thunder PGMs on a Mirage-2000-9 with a Lockheed Martin Sniper targeting pod

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Look into this folks









NAVAIR disclosed that UAE finalized agreement with the US to buy F-35A in March - The Aviation Geek Club


NAVAIR disclosed that UAE finalized agreement with the US to buy F-35A in March




theaviationgeekclub.com


----------



## Wilhelm II

Woooooow halcon is taking a big part of my heart
I want to see that beast calidus b350 asap lovely fat baby

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Philip the Arab said:


> It is used on this system
> 
> View attachment 734790
> 
> 
> View attachment 734791


Turns out MAG80 is the diameter 80mm while the seeker is 75mm which is why it tapers off kind of at the front.

Just a sample image of what TV guidance on missiles looks like.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Philip the Arab said:


> View attachment 739050
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 739051
> 
> 
> View attachment 739052
> 
> 
> View attachment 739053
> 
> 
> View attachment 739054
> 
> 
> View attachment 739055
> 
> 
> View attachment 739056



It is designed like a fighter jet in black color. They definitely pass the eye test. Halcon is out there bumping stuff out without a break. I would be surprised if Halcon is not one of the absolute biggest defense companies in the world in the next decade considering the pace in which they are going. They define relentless

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

NASEF missile specifications











It will probably similar to the Israeli Delilah ground launcher although the NASEF is almost half the weight of the Delilah






There also could be a NASEF naval launched missile for attacking land targets that would be useful for the UAE navy, it would be similar in concept to the Delilah sea launched pictured below.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Gomig-21 @The SC @Titanium100 
This Halcon Webinar from July shows what positions they were looking to hire South Africans for, a lot of very sophisticated jobs.


*SPECIALIZED ENGINEERING*


System Engineers
Aerodynamicists
Guidance and Control Specialists
Navigation Specialists
Operational Research
Safety Analysts
Image Processing Specialists

*ELECTRONIC ENGINEERING*


Digital Electronics Designers (including FPGA design)
Firmware and Software Developers (C++ and VHDL)
Power Electronics Designers
RF Electronics Designers
EMI/EMC Specialists
Optical Systems Design Specialists
Laser Systems Specialists
Infra-red System Specialists

*MECHANICAL ENGINEERING*


Mechanical Engineers
Fine Mechanical System Designers
Structural Design Specialists
Explosive Systems Design Specialists
Propulsion Specialists (Solid Fuel and Turbine Engine Designers)

*MECHATRONICS ENGINEERING*


Robotics Specialists
Industrialisation Specialists
Weapon Integration Specialists
Actuator Designers
Telemetry and Flight Instrumentation Development Specialists
Aircraft Integration Specialists

*FIELD & FLIGHT TESTING*


Weapon Systems Flight Testing
Telemetry Ground Station Operation, Maintenance and Upgrading
Field & Flight Testing Instrumentation Operation, Maintenance & Upgrading

*DRAUGHTSMAN*


Parametric Model Design Specialists
Mechanical Draughtsman
Electronic Draughtsman

*OTHER*


Product Data Management Specialists (Windchill and PDM Link preferred)
Project Planning Specialist (SAP trained an advantage)
SAP Specialists

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC @Titanium100
> This Halcon Webinar from July shows what positions they were looking to hire South Africans for, a lot of very sophisticated jobs.
> 
> 
> *SPECIALIZED ENGINEERING*
> 
> 
> System Engineers
> Aerodynamicists
> Guidance and Control Specialists
> Navigation Specialists
> Operational Research
> Safety Analysts
> Image Processing Specialists
> 
> *ELECTRONIC ENGINEERING*
> 
> 
> Digital Electronics Designers (including FPGA design)
> Firmware and Software Developers (C++ and VHDL)
> Power Electronics Designers
> RF Electronics Designers
> EMI/EMC Specialists
> Optical Systems Design Specialists
> Laser Systems Specialists
> Infra-red System Specialists
> 
> *MECHANICAL ENGINEERING*
> 
> 
> Mechanical Engineers
> Fine Mechanical System Designers
> Structural Design Specialists
> Explosive Systems Design Specialists
> Propulsion Specialists (Solid Fuel and Turbine Engine Designers)
> 
> *MECHATRONICS ENGINEERING*
> 
> 
> Robotics Specialists
> Industrialisation Specialists
> Weapon Integration Specialists
> Actuator Designers
> Telemetry and Flight Instrumentation Development Specialists
> Aircraft Integration Specialists
> 
> *FIELD & FLIGHT TESTING*
> 
> 
> Weapon Systems Flight Testing
> Telemetry Ground Station Operation, Maintenance and Upgrading
> Field & Flight Testing Instrumentation Operation, Maintenance & Upgrading
> 
> *DRAUGHTSMAN*
> 
> 
> Parametric Model Design Specialists
> Mechanical Draughtsman
> Electronic Draughtsman
> 
> *OTHER*
> 
> 
> Product Data Management Specialists (Windchill and PDM Link preferred)
> Project Planning Specialist (SAP trained an advantage)
> SAP Specialists



Very cool and will get filled up in no time at all. Most if not all require vast experience it seems. I wonder if any members on this forum would qualify for any of those?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Very cool and will get filled up in no time at all. Most if not all require vast experience it seems. I wonder if any members on this forum would qualify for any of those?


Most people being targeted have decades of experience in Denel Dynamics usually which is where they leave from for a variety of reasons.
My hope is they will be among the largest missile manufacturers in the Middle East

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Anti UAV system which allows for spoofing and taking control of enemy UAVs control systems, it has been tested in the desert at its maximum range in December.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Titanium100 @Mohamed Bin Tughlaq @The SC
The Halcon Actuation components for UAVs that are similar to the Turkish companies called Baykar which produces the TB2 drone.































Halcon bomb rack and control system






Similar to these components

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Anti UAV system which allows for spoofing and taking control of enemy UAVs control systems, it has been tested in the desert at its maximum range in December.



All the relatively smaller UAVs that are also not flying very high will be quite compromised but much of this new anti-UAV equipment so many countries and companies are making which I believe Russia is currently in the lead with all types of equipment from things that look like guns and act like a magnet that automatically takes full control of the UAV disabling the original user and pulling them down to earth lol. 

Hacking into them is also something but I think that the more advanced and larger ones are protected against that with new software and jamming processes that prevent anyone from bringing them down. 

But this industry is certainly going to grow fast and countermeasures in UAVs will also explode trying to make it un-stealable! lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> @Titanium100 @Mohamed Bin Tughlaq @The SC
> The Halcon Actuation components for UAVs that are similar to the Turkish companies called Baykar which produces the TB2 drone.
> 
> View attachment 741625
> 
> 
> View attachment 741626
> 
> 
> View attachment 741627
> 
> 
> View attachment 741628
> 
> 
> View attachment 741629
> 
> 
> View attachment 741632
> 
> 
> Halcon bomb rack and control system
> 
> View attachment 741631
> 
> 
> Similar to these components
> 
> View attachment 741633


How you find this information from edge website? I can't


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> How you find this information from edge website? I can't


Here is the link for all products from Halcon.





__





BROCHURES | HALCON


BROCHURES




halcon.ae

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Here is the link for all products from Halcon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BROCHURES | HALCON
> 
> 
> BROCHURES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> halcon.ae


Thanks bro I thought they are in downloads
Maybe I'm wrong but range of many of them are low

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> Thanks bro I thought they are in downloads
> Maybe I'm wrong but range of many of them are low


What do you mean range? Range as in the distance it can reach in kilometer or something else? Range in kilometer are roughly equivalent to Western systems.



On a unrelated note, seems Halcon hired a senior Denel Dyanmics radio frequency engineer recently. I hope they will have over 500+ employees by the Dubai Airshow but I think it is over 400+ by now according to their corporate brochure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> What do you mean range? Range as in the distance it can reach in kilometer or something else? Range in kilometer are roughly equivalent to Western systems.
> 
> 
> 
> On a unrelated note, seems Halcon hired a senior Denel Dyanmics radio frequency engineer recently. I hope they will have over 500+ employees by the Dubai Airshow but I think it is over 400+ by now according to their corporate brochure.


Sorry about my bs English
Yes distance
Maybe halcon is focusing on low cost weapons for poor countries but uae is not poor we need best 
I know halcon is beginner but their goals are small and not enough for future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> Maybe halcon is focusing on low cost weapons for poor countries but uae is not poor we need best
> I know halcon is beginner but their goals are small and not enough for future


Eh, I guess it depends on their goals most of the weapons they develop are broadly similar to what Western countries have developed recently and I think they are focusing on more advanced concepts in the future.

I wouldn't be suprised if some of the stuff under development are never exhibited long range Ballistic missiles.

What specifically do you want to be developed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

South African Denel Dynamics Marlin BVR concept that never reached production

I hope UAE will develop the concept further to upgrade Mirage 2000s in service.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> South African Denel Dynamics Marlin BVR concept that never reached production
> 
> I hope UAE will develop the concept further to upgrade Mirage 2000s in service.
> 
> View attachment 742280
> 
> 
> View attachment 742281


This one was on the list of KSA and the UAE for a while..maybe they have already hired the scientists behind it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> This one was on the list of KSA and the UAE for a while..maybe they have already hired the scientists behind it..


Problem is Americans seem less willing to allow BVR integration, but French allowed India to integrate Astra missile on Mirage-2000.


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Problem is Americans seem less willing to allow BVR integration, but French allowed India to integrate Astra missile on Mirage-2000.


Bro..When you make your own.. they will allow you to integrate it ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Bro..When you make your own.. they will allow you to integrate it ..


Interesting, a BVR missile could serve as a Medium and short range air defense with and without a booster.

You could just develop them simultaneously, and save a lot of time and money.













The CEO of Halcon already said that Skyknight would not be the last surface to air missile developed in the UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Eh, I guess it depends on their goals most of the weapons they develop are broadly similar to what Western countries have developed recently and I think they are focusing on more advanced concepts in the future.
> 
> I wouldn't be suprised if some of the stuff under development are never exhibited long range Ballistic missiles.
> 
> What specifically do you want to be developed?


I want to see longest range for weapons working on new style weapons railguns lasers and at all secretly nuclear weapons 😂
I want to see UAE weapons in top not comparable with normal weapons


Philip the Arab said:


> South African Denel Dynamics Marlin BVR concept that never reached production
> 
> I hope UAE will develop the concept further to upgrade Mirage 2000s in service.
> 
> View attachment 742280
> 
> 
> View attachment 742281


Any information of that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> I want to see longest range for weapons working on new style weapons railguns lasers and at all secretly nuclear weapons 😂
> I want to see UAE weapons in top not comparable with normal weapons
> 
> Any information of that?


The Denel Dynamics Marlin missile is at an advanced stage of development, with test flights of the 100 km range radar-guided weapon having already been carried out.

Marlin is a radar-guided beyond visual range (BVR) air-to-air missile technology demonstrator and the intention is to also use Marlin technology in an all-weather surface-to-air version.

It is being developed by Denel Dynamics under an Armscor/Department of Defence technology demonstrator contract.

According to Ivan Gibbons, Chief systems engineer at Denel Dynamics, various tests have been carried out, such as rocket motor firings and firing of a largely complete missile from the Denel Overberg Test Range two years ago using a ground-mounted launcher to test the missile’s manoeuvrability and flight characteristics. The missile has also been fitted to a pod mounted on a South African Air Force (SAAF) Gripen fighter. Denel Dynamics is now heading towards a guided flight test that will use the radar seeker to shoot down a target drone.

Gibbons, speaking at a presentation organised by the Aeronautical Society of South Africa (AeSSA), explained that the Marlin uses a dual pulse rocket motor for extended range (two fuel chambers and one exhaust nozzle). For long range engagements the first pulse fires and the missile glides towards its target before the second pulse fires at a later point in time. For shorter engagements, both pulses can be fired almost simultaneously. Top speed could be around Mach 4. Flight control is by servo motor controlled fins.

Gibbons said there were many challenging issues to be dealt with when designing a missile like Marlin, such as high G loads (at least 30 Gs), vibration on the aircraft, electromagnetic interference, the effects of flying through rain, and thermal shock. As an example the missile has to operate in -50 degree Celsius temperatures while the leading edges of the missile can reach up to 900 degrees Celsius once launche

Denel Dynamics is working with Armscor on Marlin, as well as other entities like Saab – the latter is especially important since the Marlin is being fitted to the Gripen. The Council for Scientific and Industrial Research (CSIR) did wind tunnel testing of the missile while the Test Flight and Development Centre (TFDC) and Denel Overberg Test Range have been used for test firings. Another important partner is Rheinmetall Denel Munition (RDM), which provided the rocket motor.

Although the Marlin is a technology demonstrator at the moment, it is likely that it will be used by the South African Air Force (SAAF), as the SAAF currently lacks a beyond visual range (BVR) missile and at present only has the interim infrared guided IRIS-T short-range air-to-air missile (SRAAM) in service, although the Denel Dynamics A-Darter SRAAM is about to enter service – final acceptance of this will be completed before the end of the year.

Denel Dynamics also sees Marlin configured into an all-weather surface-to-air missile. Common subsystems will be used for the different variants of the weapon, with some components tailored specifically for the relevant application of the missile.

Although Marlin is fully funded by the Department of Defence via Armscor, Denel Dynamics is looking for an international partner to collaborate with during the future development programme.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

As HALCON expands its home-grown UAE-based design and manufacturing of bomb-guidance systems and their enabling technologies, we have a growing requirement for development engineers.


While we attract top talent from across the globe, our goal with The 400 is to hire 400 Emirati engineers in over the next 10 years. To achieve this goal, we are reaching out to high schools and universities in the UAE to identify and engage Emirati youth early. We also fund overseas university studies for talented and motivated UAE nationals and work with human capital building entities in the UAE to expand the pipeline of young Emiratis into engineering fields and roles with companies such as HALCON.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

QX-4 the largest of the new drones from ADASI

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Halcon multi mission launcher will use Iveco Astra 6x6

250km range with HAS-250 anti ship
80 km range with Desert Sting 25kg warhead
55 km range with Desert Sting 16kg warhead
42 km range with Desert Sting 5kg warhead
















What it needs? Tactical ballistic missiles, and a land attack cruise missile.


It will likely gain the ability to launch the Nasef low cost cruise missile very soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Halcon multi mission launcher will use Iveco Astra 6x6
> 
> 250km range with HAS-250 anti ship
> 80 km range with Desert Sting 25kg warhead
> 55 km range with Desert Sting 16kg warhead
> 42 km range with Desert Sting 5kg warhead
> 
> View attachment 743301
> 
> 
> View attachment 743302
> 
> 
> View attachment 743306
> 
> 
> What it needs? Tactical ballistic missiles, and a land attack cruise missile.
> 
> 
> It will likely gain the ability to launch the Nasef low cost cruise missile very soon.


Nasef is wide for it
Uae must work with South Korea in wide fields
And if secretly work with North Korea is good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> Nasef is wide for it


Boosters need redesign and the wings fold which will allow it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Amazing and impressive beyond words, actually. I've been pushing the thought of Egypt doing something similar for decades to keep up with the advancements in tech, now and who knows where they're at. They certainty haven't said or showed anything besides Amoun SAMs so it's only safe to assume they haven't done anything with A2A missiles. But I think they waited for the Russian and MICA & Meteor.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Amazing and impressive beyond words, actually. I've been pushing the thought of Egypt doing something similar for decades to keep up with the advancements in tech, now and who knows where they're at. They certainty haven't said or showed anything besides Amoun SAMs so it's only safe to assume they haven't done anything with A2A missiles. But I think they waited for the Russian and MICA & Meteor.


There is the medium range air defense system they are developing, I think we may see something related to it at EDEX in December hopefully.

Depends on its guidance, it could work as an air to air missile. 

I hope Egypt, and UAE collaborate in the future. Egypt could produce the radars for the missiles, and UAE can produce the missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Halcon video from August 2020, what were they trying to hide by blurring out the background?

Could just be the products we saw at IDEX 2021 I suppose we'll never know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Interesting Tweet from a South African defense analyst and shows the Denel Dyanmics connection


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393508619363172353

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Boosters need redesign and the wings fold which will allow it.


It means longer missile
Halcon must work on stealthiest shapes for missiles


Philip the Arab said:


> Halcon video from August 2020, what were they trying to hide by blurring out the background?
> 
> Could just be the products we saw at IDEX 2021 I suppose we'll never know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 744174
> 
> 
> View attachment 744175


Is the right side censored?! I like it😈

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> It means longer missile
> Halcon must work on stealthiest shapes for missiles


To be fair the missile likely already has a very small RCS because of its size which would be hard for most air defense systems to intercept.
I agree though Halcon could get the RCS down a lot to the size of a stealth fighter with the right shaping.



Wilhelm II said:


> Is the right side censored?! I like it😈


Its censored yes,could be only for people in the government who visit Halcon and employees to see it. Halcon has now more employees than Denel Dynamics.

Imagine we see a tactical ballistic missile at Dubai Airshow
Then we can have a complete modular MLRS, anti ship, and tactical ballistic missile truck






South Africans developed these ballistic missiles in the 70s, 80s, and 90s based off Israeli designs, lets hope some of the engineers are working for Halcon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

An interesting feature of the HAS-250 is the passive radar seeker that will be able to target coastal targets that are emitting radar waves which is similar in concept the AGM-88 HARM or the ALARM.

It also has an active radar seeker of course which is vulnerable to being jammed by ECM.

It will also be able to discriminate from civilian ships in crowded areas like the Persian gulf by homing in on radar signatures which are not emitted by civilian ships












It could in the future be used as a pure radiation homing cruise missile for SEAD/DEAD from a naval or land based structure

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Could Halcon rocket artillery be placed on ships?
ADSB could design the ship for ground attack similar to the Israeli Trigon concept.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Wilhelm II
Good visuals in this video at Idex of Halcon, you will like them











Found this on Facebook of a graphic designer at Halcon, very hard to see but it looks like hes making brochures. We should see them at Dubai Airshow. The picture is so grainy though so I would have to guess they are brochures on the right of CNC machining parts they can make.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> @Wilhelm II
> Good visuals in this video at Idex of Halcon, you will like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this on Facebook of a graphic designer at Halcon, very hard to see but it looks like hes making brochures. We should see them at Dubai Airshow. The picture is so grainy though so I would have to guess they are brochures on the right of CNC machining parts they can make.
> 
> 
> View attachment 746176


Why he tried to hide media player not that right one?!
Did you watch edge group's home page video?
There is a flyin wing in it so impressive

I read that pdf of Czech company that is working on calidus b 350 landing gears
The schedule of delivery of first prototype is close to Dubai airshow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> Why he tried to hide media player not that right one?!
> Did you watch edge group's home page video?
> There is a flyin wing in it so impressive
> 
> I read that pdf of Czech company that is working on calidus b 350 landing gears
> The schedule of delivery of first prototype is close to Dubai airshow


Yes, we will see it at the Dubai Airshow with Halcon missiles probably. Halcon needs to develop a short range air to air missile using infrared homing, or modify the Skyknight to use it as an short range air to air missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

UAE: EDGE Group, interest in GM 400 radar?


There is talk that the Emirati defense company EDGE Group will ...</div>




www.tacticalreport.com









There is talk that the Emirati defense company EDGE Group will announce a number of aerospace projects next September, including a project to cooperate with foreign commissions and companies on the manufacture of various types of radars.

In this regard, EDGE is said to have recently expressed interest in a 3D air defense radar believed to be the Ground Master (GM) 400, which is produced by ThalesRaytheonSystems (TRS).

Tactical Report has prepared a 263-word report to shed more light on this subject.




Performance:
Detection range:
Fighter aircraft: 450 km
Cruise missile: 250 km

Max detection rate in altitude: 30.5 km
Instrumented range: 470 km

High mobility, transportability, and reliability
Operating modes:
Digital Beam Forming mode
Stacked beam (maximum time on target)
S-Band (high part 2.9 / 3.3 GHz)
2 Doppler modes
Electronic Counter-CounterMeasures (ECCM) capabilities
Tactical ballistic missile (TBM) detection capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@The SC
HAS-250 is almost as big as the Tomahawk so you are right there is a lot of space bro and both have similar dimensions length and width wise.

The article you linked is very old, so there has been a lot of progress in miniaturizing electronics, and systems. Even missiles like SOM can be very small cruise missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

@The SC

Bro Egypt, and the UAE could use spy sat images for DSMAC guidance.

Combine that with infrared seeker and computer and it could be done.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> @The SC
> HAS-250 is almost as big as the Tomahawk so you are right there is a lot of space bro and both have similar dimensions length and width wise.
> 
> The article you linked is very old, so there has been a lot of progress in miniaturizing electronics, and systems. Even missiles like SOM can be very small cruise missiles.
> 
> 
> View attachment 747070
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 747071


Indeed..It is a 15 years old article but still relevant.. as you need TERCOM.. and some more technologies.. the rest or almost has already been developed by the UAE.... and even this is not out of reach..
















*TERCOM* (Terrain Contour Matching)

Terrain Contour Matching, or TERCOM, is a navigation system used primarily by cruise missiles. It uses a prerecorded contour map of the terrain that is compared to measurements made during flight by an on-board radar altimeter. A TERCOM system considerably increases the accuracy of a missile compared to inertial navigation systems (INS). The increased accuracy allows a TERCOM-equipped missile to fly closer to obstacles and generally lower altitudes, making it harder to detect by ground radar.

TERCOM navigation "maps" consist of a series of strips of land that the missile is expected to fly over, encoded as a series of altitudes. Since a radar altimeter measures distances, height over the ground, and not an absolute altitude, the maps generally encode a series of changes in altitude, not the absolute altitude itself. Additionally, the strips of land on either side of the expected path are also stored. A series of such maps are produced, typically from data from radar mapping satellites.

When flying over water, contour maps are replaced by magnetic field maps.The missile's radar altimeter feeds measurements into a smaller buffer, which periodically "gates" the measurements over a period of time and averages them out to produce a single measurement. The series of such numbers held in the buffer produce a strip of measurements similar to those held in the maps. The two are compared to overlay the buffer's strip on the known map, and the positioning of the strip within the map produces a location and direction. The guidance system can then use this information to correct the flight path of the missile. During the flight to the target the accuracy of the system has to be high enough only to avoid terrain features. This allows the maps to be relatively low resolution in these areas. Only the portion of the map for the terminal approach has to be higher resolution, and would normally be encoded at the highest resolutions available to the satellite mapping system. TERCOM systems have the advantage of offering accuracy that is not based on the length of the flight; an inertial system slowly drifts after a "fix", and its accuracy is lower for longer distances. TERCOM systems receive constant fixes during the flight, and thus do not have any drift.
Their absolute accuracy, however, is based on the accuracy of the radar mapping information,

which is typically in the range of meters, and the ability of the processor to compare the altimeter data to the map quickly enough as the resolution increases. This generally limits first generation TERCOM systems to targets on the order of hundreds of meters, limiting them to the use of nuclear warheads. Use of conventional warheads requires further accuracy, which in turn demands additional terminal guidance systems.

One disadvantage of TERCOM systems is that the entire route has to be pre-planned, including its launch point. If the missile is launched from an unexpected location or flies too far off-course, it will never fly over the features included in the maps, and become lost. The INS system can help in this regard, allowing it to fly to the general area of the first patch, but gross errors simply cannot be corrected. This makes TERCOM based systems much less flexible than more modern systems like GPS, which can be set to attack any location from any location, and does not require any sort of pre-recorded information which means they can be targeted immediately prior to launch.


*DSMAC* (Digital Scene-Mapping Area Correlator)

Early cruise missiles did not have the mapping satellites to draw information from, and there were plans to use a TERCOM-like system based on photographs rather than elevations. A series of photographs taken from surveillance aircraft were put into a carousel in the missile, which were selected at timed intervals and imaged using a television camera. Another camera took pictures out of the bottom of the missile, imaged onto a similar display. A computer compared the two displays and attempted to line up areas of high contrast, similar to the contrast seekers used in the Maverick missile, and the offsets needed to align the two images could be decoded into a location and heading. However, this system proved to be very slow, and no such system was ever employed operationally, its role being taken up by TERCOM.The massive improvements in memory and processing power from the 1950s when these scene comparison systems were first invented to the 1980s when TERCOM was widely deployed changed the nature of the problem considerably.

Modern systems can store numerous images of a target as seen from different directions, and often the imagery can be calculated using image synthesis techniques. Likewise, the complexity of the live imaging systems has been greatly reduced through the introduction of solid-state technologies like CCDs. The combination of these technologies produced the Digital Scene-Mapping Area Correlator (DSMAC).

DSMAC systems are often combined with TERCOM as a terminal guidance system, allowing point attack with conventional warheads.

*SATELLITE NAVIGATION*

Another way to navigate a cruise missile is by using a satellite positioning system, such as GPS

Satellite navigation systems are precise and cheap. Unfortunately, they rely on satellites. If the satellites are interfered with (e.g. destroyed) or if the satellite signal is interfered with (e.g. jammed), the satellite navigation system becomes inoperable. Therefore, the GPS-based navigation is useful in a conflict with a technologically unsophisticated adversary. On the other hand, to be ready for a conflict with a technologically advanced adversary, one needs missiles equipped with TAINS and DSMAC.

http://ijates.com/images/short_pdf/1459266152_371N.pdf

It seems that GPS is the best.. but having all of them is better..just in case..



Here is a better read as it it talks about the most recent cruise missile technologies..

http://www.ausairpower.net/SP/DT-CM-Guidance-June-2009.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

@The SC
Bro you can also man in the loop the weapon with a datalink which is much harder to jam and very accurate. Many Halcon engineers have experience from Raptor series which was sold to Pakistan as H-2 and H-4 SOW and used in Feb 26 conflict.

SLAM-ER missile used by UAE and others

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> @The SC
> Bro you can also man in the loop the weapon with a datalink which is much harder to jam and very accurate. Many Halcon engineers have experience from Raptor series which was sold to Pakistan as H-2 and H-4 SOW and used in Feb 26 conflict.
> 
> SLAM-ER missile used by UAE and others
> 
> View attachment 747080


Bro.. read the last part of the last link in my previous post.. you'll see that is still difficult..even for the US.. but feasible..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Bro.. read the last part of the last link in my previous post.. you'll see that is still difficult..even for the US.. but feasible..


I don't see it bro, I just see satellite navigation which is different completely to command guidance.

Datalink uses radio connection with a pod, and thus doesn't rely on satellites and is very hard to jam compared to GPS.




@HD Seeker-5000
Greece aerospace industry is non-existent almost bro they don't have any missile programs going on. The cruise missile project was abandoned.

Whereas Denel Dynamics was needed by South Africa to survive during the Apartheid, it is now weak and lost many employees and entire teams but is still more capable than Greece. Egypt almost bought Umkhonto-R but they couldn't get loans from the local banks because of their situation.

Many went to UAE, and I can give you LinkedIns which just covers the tip of the iceberg because many are older and don't update or use it.


They had like 2x missile projects during the 90s when the industry was flourishing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

Philip the Arab said:


> I don't see it bro, I just see satellite navigation which is different completely to command guidance.
> 
> Datalink uses radio connection with a pod, and thus doesn't rely on satellites and is very hard to jam compared to GPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @HD Seeker-5000
> Greece aerospace industry is non-existent almost bro they don't have any missile programs going on. The cruise missile project was abandoned.
> 
> Whereas Denel Dynamics was needed by South Africa to survive during the Apartheid, it is now weak and lost many employees and entire teams but is still more capable than Greece. Egypt almost bought Umkhonto-R but they couldn't get loans from the local banks because of their situation.
> 
> Many went to UAE, and I can give you LinkedIns which just covers the tip of the iceberg because many are older and don't update or use it.
> 
> 
> They had like 2x missile projects during the 90s when the industry was flourishing
> 
> View attachment 747093
> 
> 
> View attachment 747088
> 
> 
> View attachment 747089
> 
> 
> View attachment 747090
> 
> 
> View attachment 747091



So has Denel Dynamics got all of there testing an dmanufacturing facilities in the UAE or do they do some of it in South Africa. I dont get it, so is it totally owned by the UAE right now. Did they totally move there too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> So has Denel Dynamics got all of there testing an dmanufacturing facilities in the UAE or do they do some of it in South Africa. I dont get it, so is it totally owned by the UAE right now. Did they totally move there too?


Basically, these people aren't associated with Denel Dynamics directly and many aren't from Denel Dynamics but from CSIR, Hensoldt, etc depending on their skills needed. The company is fully owned in the UAE, and many ex employees from Denel were offered jobs in exchange for higher salaries, and guaranteed salaries unlike at Denel Dynamics which was only paying something like 50%.

Testing is done in the UAE, and manufacturing, and assembly yes. Denel is not involved in any of the projects currently except 2 from the 2016-2018 period when Halcon had little R&D capabilities but now they have more employees than Denel Dynamics probably I assume. (Halcon had 400 in Feburary, and Denel Dynamics had 435 as of 2020 but many have quit since)

They still have some work being done with South Africans subcontractors like Incomar on the air defence missile, but their work is being done in the UAE with fully owned IP. They are almost carbon copies of Denel missiles with differences in size.

Tweet from a South African defense analyst confirms what I said



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393508619363172353

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

Philip the Arab said:


> Basically, these people aren't associated with Denel Dynamics directly and many aren't from Denel Dynamics but from CSIR, Hensoldt, etc depending on their skills needed. The company is fully owned in the UAE, and many ex employees from Denel were offered jobs in exchange for higher salaries, and guaranteed salaries unlike at Denel Dynamics which was only paying something like 50%.
> 
> Testing is done in the UAE, and manufacturing, and assembly yes. Denel is not involved in any of the projects currently except 2 from the 2016-2018 period when Halcon had little R&D capabilities but now they have more employees than Denel Dynamics probably I assume. (Halcon had 400 in Feburary, and Denel Dynamics had 435 as of 2020 but many have quit since)
> 
> They still have some work being done with South Africans subcontractors like Incomar on the air defence missile, but their work is being done in the UAE with fully owned IP. They are almost carbon copies of Denel missiles with differences in size.



I got my perception wrong about these people then. I thought they totally rely on denel dynamics instead they are diversified which i find very good. I really do hope that Egypt really teams up with these company in developing weapons as it has shown amazing strength over the pas few years.


Gomig-21 said:


> Amazing and impressive beyond words, actually. I've been pushing the thought of Egypt doing something similar for decades to keep up with the advancements in tech, now and who knows where they're at. They certainty haven't said or showed anything besides Amoun SAMs so it's only safe to assume they haven't done anything with A2A missiles. But I think they waited for the Russian and MICA & Meteor.



I Would be totally against reliance on exports especially when it comes to Air to Air Missiles. Egypt should rather build its own A2A Missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> I don't see it bro, I just see satellite navigation which is different completely to command guidance.
> 
> Datalink uses radio connection with a pod, and thus doesn't rely on satellites and is very hard to jam compared to GPS.


It says:

"By the 1980s the first GPS receivers were
being integrated into US cruise missiles. GPS
was attractive since it allowed the missile to
continuously correct its inertial error, regardless of
terrain and weather conditions, and worked as well
over water as land.
These advantages were offset by problems with
vulnerability to jamming, as the GPS signal is
inherently very faint, susceptibility to ‘multipath’
effects where GPS signals are reflected from terrain
or buildings, and accuracy variations resulting from
how many satellites are visible at any given time,
and how they are spread across the sky.
All US cruise missiles are now equipped with a GPS
and inertial guidance package, with mechanical
inertial technology replaced by cheaper and more
accurate Ring Laser Gyro technology during the
late 1980s and 1990s.
Problems with the basic accuracy of GPS have
been progressively addressed by the introduction
of Wide Area Differential GPS techniques, where
correction signals valid for a given geographical
are broadcast by a radio link to the GPS receiver, in
the instance of US missiles using the WAGE (Wide
Area GPS Enhancement), this being embedded
in encrypted pages within the GPS navigation
message broadcast by later model satellites. The
most accurate technology of this kind developed
in the US during the 1990s can correct GPS
errors down to several inches in three dimensions
– accurate enough to put a weapon into the open
hatch of an armoured vehicle.
Problems with susceptibility to jamming and
multipath have proven more difficult to deal with.
They have resulted in the introduction of smart
antenna technology, typically based on ‘digital
beam-forming’ in software. The idea behind this
technology is again simple in concept but complex
in detail. The most basic GPS antenna will see the
whole hemisphere above the missile, and thus
collects signals from GPS satellites, as well as
hostile jammers. So called Controlled Reception
Pattern Antennas (CRPA) will synthesise in software
narrow beams which are pointed in space in
the direction where the GPS almanac predicts a
satellite will be, making the antenna effectively
blind in all other directions. The most sophisticated
designs of this type will produce so called ‘nulls’ in
the antenna pattern which are pointed at jammers
to further suppress their effect.
Much of the widely publicised problems in early
production AGM-158 JASSM cruise missiles were
a result of software problems in this kind of GPS
receiver, causing the missile to lose track of GPS
satellites and lose its way.
Advanced GPS receivers provide precision levels
of accuracy, and good resistance to surface based
GPS jammers. They are less effective against
sophisticated opponents who might deploy GPS
jammers on satellites, UAVs or balloons.
The latest generation of US cruise missiles uses
GPS/inertial guidance, but supplements it with a
nose mounted digital thermal imaging device, the
intent being to provide a DSMAC-like capability
against fixed targets – and with suitable software,
and automatic recognition capability against a
mobile target like a radar or missile battery.
Datalinks, typically derived from the JTIDS/Link-
16 technology, are being introduced to provide a
capability to retarget the weapon if a mobile target
has moved while the missile is enroute – this
facility depending critically on the user having
the reconnaissance and surveillance capability to
detect such movements.
The longer term trends in cruise missile guidance
will be more intelligence, more autonomy, more
diversity in sensors, better reliability and lower
costs."


www.defencenews.com.au

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

__





Our Products - Precision Guidance Kit Systems | HALCON


We produce two lines of precision guidance kit systems. These air-to-surface kits incorporate aerodynamic tail control to guide down, cross & back range directioning




halcon.ae





Their site is still being updated but they added some new products from IDEX

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

We need our own GPS system in Arab world in future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> We need our own GPS system in Arab world in future











UAE prepares to launch navigation satellite in 2021


The UAE’s navigation satellite will be the first project of Satellite Assembly, Integration and Testing Centre.




gulfbusiness.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

1000 newtons is roughly 100kg of thrust so the largest Halcon engine should be able to propel a cruise missile that weighs in the 300ish kg range.

I wonder if we will see something at Dubai airshow related to this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> UAE prepares to launch navigation satellite in 2021
> 
> 
> The UAE’s navigation satellite will be the first project of Satellite Assembly, Integration and Testing Centre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gulfbusiness.com


It's just one satellite I mean a global navigation system

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> It's just one satellite I mean a global navigation system


There will be a regional navigation system which is all that is needed for now.

Arab world can use navigation system and achieve much more accurate guidance for missiles and for civilian purposes as well. It also can't be shut off for the region if it isn't owned by others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> There will be a regional navigation system which is all that is needed for now.
> 
> Arab world can use navigation system and achieve much more accurate guidance for missiles and for civilian purposes as well. It also can't be shut off for the region if it isn't owned by others.


As you said "for now" 
We need our secure globally system because I think one of future wars is jamming navigation systems in space 
We can't shut down even for single minute in future that mean burning money

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Wilhelm II

Do you think halcon should develop ballistic missiles and which types?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Emirati company Signal (SIGN4L) specializing in electronic warfare is preparing to celebrate two major phases this year..

The first will be to launch the first integrated anti-drone system that was developed in partnership with Israeli companies specializing in space industries..







In the second, the Emirati company has completed its first operating model of a high-power laser
In partnership with the European company MBDA and the French company CILAS..





HELMA-P laser effector developed by CILAS and ArianeGroup

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> The Emirati company Signal (SIGN4L) specializing in electronic warfare is preparing to celebrate two major phases this year..
> 
> The first will be to launch the first integrated anti-drone system that was developed in partnership with Israeli companies specializing in space industries..
> 
> In the second, the Emirati company has completed its first operating model of a high-power laser
> In partnership with the European company MBDA and the French company CILAS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELMA-P laser effector developed by CILAS and ArianeGroup


I wonder which company will coproduce the radars supposedly Ground Master 400 among others. Halcon has a lot of use for radars, so it could do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> I wonder which company will coproduce the radars supposedly Ground Master 400 among others. Halcon has a lot of use for radars, so it could do it.


"The Memorandum of Understanding enables SIGN4L to design a comprehensive anti-drone system, consisting of electronic sensors for detection and recognition, and high-energy lasers to neutralize drone threats," said Walid Al-Mesmari, deputy head of program management in the electronic warfare and intelligence sector at EDGE. After establishing a platform on the ground, the system will be developed and aerial and offshore platforms will be constructed.

Through this integrated defense system, sensor data are collected from various sources and signals are analyzed. It also contains jamming technologies and directed-energy weapons such as lasers, enabling its users to detect, track and intercept drones.

The detection and tracking operations depend on radars that enable monitoring of frequencies, as well as infrared cameras and sensors.

Al-Mesmari explained that the capabilities of the defense system range from easy targets, which include the first "radio jamming, jamming the Global Positioning System (GPS) and capturing or neutralizing the drone."

Difficult targets include "high-energy directed lasers, electromagnetic pulses, missiles, and guns" to shoot down the plane.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397178026039857156

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@The SC
Talking about this bro, they are going to produce radars. In the future they can be license produced to be used for Halcon missiles which will need radars in the future. 









UAE: EDGE Group, interest in GM 400 radar?


There is talk that the Emirati defense company EDGE Group will ...</div>




www.tacticalreport.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> @The SC
> Talking about this bro, they are going to produce radars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UAE: EDGE Group, interest in GM 400 radar?
> 
> 
> There is talk that the Emirati defense company EDGE Group will ...</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tacticalreport.com


That is a great step..since the GM-400 is one of the most advanced early warning radars out there..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> @Wilhelm II
> 
> Do you think halcon should develop ballistic missiles and which types?


In this case we must show our angel face 
I think something like iskander system include cruise variant
Because we must show it we want peacefully space programs to reach long range missile technologies
Or if no Saudi is working with Ukrainians on this projects so UAE have it too


The SC said:


> The Emirati company Signal (SIGN4L) specializing in electronic warfare is preparing to celebrate two major phases this year..
> 
> The first will be to launch the first integrated anti-drone system that was developed in partnership with Israeli companies specializing in space industries..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the second, the Emirati company has completed its first operating model of a high-power laser
> In partnership with the European company MBDA and the French company CILAS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELMA-P laser effector developed by CILAS and ArianeGroup


For those who say cut diplomatic relations with israel
Yeah lasers lasers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> In this case we must show our angel face
> I think something like iskander system include cruise variant
> Because we must show it we want peacefully space programs to reach long range missile technologies
> Or if no Saudi is working with Ukrainians on this projects so UAE have it too


Yes, solid fuel space program is going to be a good development if it happens. I think a rocket like Vega would be good for them to develop. Serbia is a good place for defense ties, and there is collaboration with a company called Edepro in rocket technology and they never signed MTCR so any range is possible even 1000km+.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Yes, solid fuel space program is going to be a good development if it happens. I think a rocket like Vega would be good for them to develop. Serbia is a good place for defense ties, and there is collaboration with a company called Edepro in rocket technology and they never signed MTCR so any range is possible even 1000km+.
> 
> 
> View attachment 747808


UAE must be careful they have not major enemies in range of ballistic missiles 
We should not send the negative signals to world
I'm sure MBZ is very clever and smart to reach ballistic technologies in cover
I love this countries with many projects without money they are easy hunts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> UAE must be careful they have not major enemies in range of ballistic missiles
> We should not send the negative signals to world
> I'm sure MBZ is very clever and smart to reach ballistic technologies in cover
> I love this countries with many projects without money they are easy hunts


Well with a space launch vehicle you can use all technologies for different missiles, you could in theory use the first stage alone as a SRBM, and two stages as a medium range ballistic missile.

UAE has a huge space agency so they can put it as a cover of trying to get a launch vehicle for satellites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Well with a space launch vehicle you can use all technologies for different missiles, you could in theory use the first stage alone as a SRBM, and two stages as a medium range ballistic missile.
> 
> UAE has a huge space agency so they can put it as a cover of trying to get a launch vehicle for satellites.


UAE is trying to control bay of Aden and Arab sea maritime trade ways from bases in Yemeni islands smart move for little sparta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

BEACON RED, a solutions-provider that focuses on tackling complex national security threats and a subsidiary of EDGE Group, and Quali, the Texas-based Infrastructure Automation at ScaleTM company, have entered a strategic partnership to provide cybersecurity and related services for governments, military and critical infrastructure projects across the six-member countries of the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC). 

https://beaconred.ae/news/621

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Well with a space launch vehicle you can use all technologies for different missiles, you could in theory use the first stage alone as a SRBM, and two stages as a medium range ballistic missile.
> 
> UAE has a huge space agency so they can put it as a cover of trying to get a launch vehicle for satellites.



*Mayak *(family of space rockets) in development..





Saudi Arabia was mostly interested in the Mayak 22 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> View attachment 748057


What is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> What is that?


I think it is Desert Sting 16 production before the airframe is put on that is what the internals look like.

Even if UAE can't produce everything inside the missile the software is way more important. The world as we know it is very globalized, and before sanctions will kill your defense industry your economy will be dead.

Software is how most countries downgrade missiles from their military version to export versions. As long as subsystem development continues, and all software is programmed in the UAE I am happy with their developments. It is better to make what you can and make a non downgraded missile than import it fully that is downgraded.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> I think it is Desert Sting 16 production before the airframe is put on that is what the internals look like.
> 
> Even if UAE can't produce everything inside the missile the software is way more important. The world as we know it is very globalized, and before sanctions will kill your defense industry your economy will be dead.
> 
> Software is how most countries downgrade missiles from their military version to export versions. As long as subsystem development continues, and all software is programmed in the UAE I am happy with their developments. It is better to make what you can and make a non downgraded missile than import it fully.


That's why I say UAE military industry model is a sample

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

*UAE: F-35 deal and F/A-XX future jet*




Recent media reports have claimed that US concerns over the UAE’s growing ties with China may hinder the sale of F-35 fighter jets to the UAE Air Force (UAEAF).
However, Emirati Ambassador to Washington Yousef Al-Otaiba is said to have claimed that such media reports are inaccurate.
Meanwhile, there is talk that the US administration may be linking the completion of the F-35 deal to the sale of the F/A-XX future sixth-generation air superiority fighter jet, which is under development in the United States and is set to be put into service in 2029.








UAE: F-35 deal and F/A-XX future jet


Recent media reports have claimed that US concerns over the UAE’s ...</div>




www.tacticalreport.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Halcon continues to hire new employees, and interns

Desert Sting 16 under production

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Halcon space subsystem gathered from Linkedin


Managing the Mars Smart Wheel (MSW) project, which aims to design and develop a high-tech wheel for implementation in prospective national Mars rover projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Halcon space subsystem gathered from Linkedin
> 
> 
> Managing the Mars Smart Wheel (MSW) project, which aims to design and develop a high-tech wheel for implementation in prospective national Mars rover projects.
> 
> View attachment 755372


Yea Mars our future home l like to be there for summers

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Moon

Philip the Arab said:


> Halcon continues to hire new employees, and interns
> 
> Desert Sting 16 under production
> 
> View attachment 754993


What's the unit cost of the Desert Sting? Something like this can be extremely effective if it's cheap enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Mr.Meap said:


> What's the unit cost of the Desert Sting? Something like this can be extremely effective if it's cheap enough.


Not sure, somewhere in the 30-40 thousand range sounds good but it depends on how many are produced to get unit cost down. UAE ordered 1 billion dollars worth for UAVs but amount is unknown.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Moon

Philip the Arab said:


> Not sure, somewhere in the 30-40 thousand range sounds good but it depends on how many are produced to get unit cost down. UAE ordered 1 billion dollars worth for UAVs but amount is unknown.


Thanks, just hope someone comes up with a way to make guided munitions cost less. I don't think militaries outside of a few will be able to buy such a weapon, let alone field it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Not sure, somewhere in the 30-40 thousand range sounds good but it depends on how many are produced to get unit cost down. UAE ordered 1 billion dollars worth for UAVs but amount is unknown.


One billion for cheap weapons!!!! So it's a completed project and ready for operations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> One billion for cheap weapons!!!! So it's a completed project and ready for operations


Yes, already in service and Halcon Thunder MK 82 already dropped from B-250 and in service with Mirage 2000.


New halcon video









HALCON on LinkedIn: #EngineeringHeroes #HALCON #WomenPoweringHALCON


Introducing our #EngineeringHeroes, who are pushing the boundaries of technology and innovation. We are proud of our inspirational workforce at #HALCON...




www.linkedin.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

AFAIK unposted

In the first picture notice the combined anti tank and fragmentation warhead near the mag SG in the bottom left corner

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*The UAE enters the quantum computer race..*






Quantum computing is an important and profound technology that guarantees the sovereignty of any country, and the UAE is the first country in the region to use this new technology. A powerful quantum computer will break current encryption protocols, so it should not be shared between countries or companies and should be made in a way that is self-sufficient. One of the main goals of the institute's Quantum Research Center is to build and operate the first quantum computer in the UAE. The center will build a quantum computer in Abu Dhabi in cooperation with international researchers. Our researchers are working on the latest scientific technologies, and quantum computing is the latest computing era and will result in a huge increase in the processing power of computers for certain accounts, and it will have several applications in various fields, and we want to participate in this technological revolution.

https://www.albayan.ae/economy/discussion/2021-06-27-1.4195228?itm_source=parsely-api

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Interesting statement from IDEX by the Halcon CEO, could it be hinting to something in active development?


"SkyKnight is the UAE’s first, but will not be the last air defence missile developed by Halcon."

I really hope to see something in the Umkhonto class at Dubai Airshow in November but EDEX in December and UMEX in 2022 will be interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> A versatile _*TV Seeker*_ with the capability to fit a wide variety of gravity-released,. Guided Glide Weapon platforms. _halcon_.ae .
> 
> https://media-files.edgegroup.ae/s3fs-public/2021-02/TV SEEKER EN.pdf
> *TV SEEKER EN - EDGE Group
> 
> *
> 
> https://media-files.edgegroup.ae › TV SEEKER EN


BTW, developing something at 300 grams/0.6 pound weight with this performance is very impressive and the range of 2km is good as well. Altitude is limited because it is meant to be used on quadcopters for infantry and light vehicle deployment so that is sufficient.

Developing a heavy TV seeker with vastly improved performance shouldn't be super hard if the need is there.

Likely no datalink so once something is locked up it will find it itself without the possibility of manual control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Forgot about this one since there isn't much detail but it was seen at IDEX 2019 first and again at IDEX 2021 its also for quadcopter UAVs like the MAG80-SG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Forgot about this missile from Halcon, I think it may have been cancelled since it hasn't been seen since IDEX 2019







Also, there was a concept of a long range P-32 with a rocket booster and folding wings that we may see at Dubai Airshow if it hasn't been cancelled

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

So the name of the turbojet that will be used on the HAS-250 is called HS-350

I have been thinking the 350 part of it will be its kg in thrust and the engine will be developed indigenously within the next few years.

350kg thrust = 3433.50 *newtons*.

It will be able to be used on the HAS-250, and any other cruise missile needs at it is quite powerful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Gomig-21
Lets hope that Halcon is developing a UCAV that Egypt can use without weapons restrictions. With so many weapons under development the UCAV could carry so many weapons of all types including cruise missiles, LGB, Glide weapons, etc.

These UAV controlling subsystems they developed are quite interesting, and imply they are developing them for a UCAV. They are quite similar to the ones used in the Turkish TB2.

CONTROL SURFACE LINEAR SERVO ACTUATOR

DUAL REDUNDANT SERVO ACTUATOR

LANDING GEAR ROTARY ACTUATOR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21
> Lets hope that Halcon is developing a UCAV that Egypt can use without weapons restrictions. With so many weapons under development the UCAV could carry so many weapons of all types including cruise missiles, LGB, Glide weapons, etc.
> 
> These UAV controlling subsystems they developed are quite interesting, and imply they are developing them for a UCAV. They are quite similar to the ones used in the Turkish TB2.
> 
> CONTROL SURFACE LINEAR SERVO ACTUATOR
> 
> DUAL REDUNDANT SERVO ACTUATOR
> 
> LANDING GEAR ROTARY ACTUATOR



I like it, bro. I think they've probably already figured out which platform will be used with weapons that aren't limited to ITAR restrictions. If it will be a UCAV like you mentioned, that's great. I think the only limiting factor to that would be size and payload that a UAV or UCAV would be able to carry. Other than that, the platform for larger munitions is probably already decided like I said and my guess is if they can't get them on Rafales for whatever reason the French might have, then it will be the old Mirage 2K with probably less French restrictions, or most likely the Russian beasts.

But I dig those controlling subsystems just as much as I dig that rocket booster and engine with the flying wing kit. What a great idea to basically go one step ahead of the JDAM concept and turn a PGM into an even more precise munition with cruising capabilities. The idea is just phenomenal and it's one of those "why didn't I think of that, dammit!" that many outfits out there are probably kicking themselves in the head for not coming up with it. But, as the Chinese and some others have done, reverse engineering and copying weapon's systems is no more a big violation as it used to be. Everyone seems to be doing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> I like it, bro. I think they've probably already figured out which platform will be used with weapons that aren't limited to ITAR restrictions. If it will be a UCAV like you mentioned, that's great. I think the only limiting factor to that would be size and payload that a UAV or UCAV would be able to carry. Other than that, the platform for larger munitions is probably already decided like I said and my guess is if they can't get them on Rafales for whatever reason the French might have, then it will be the old Mirage 2K with probably less French restrictions, or most likely the Russian beasts.


It depends I guess, if the UAV is large than it shouldn't be a problem carrying cruise missiles and larger munitions.

The Turkish Akinci carries SOM, A2A missiles, LGB, and whatnot.









Gomig-21 said:


> But I dig those controlling subsystems just as much as I dig that rocket booster and engine with the flying wing kit. What a great idea to basically go one step ahead of the JDAM concept and turn a PGM into an even more precise munition with cruising capabilities. The idea is just phenomenal and it's one of those "why didn't I think of that, dammit!" that many outfits out there are probably kicking themselves in the head for not coming up with it. But, as the Chinese and some others have done, reverse engineering and copying weapon's systems is no more a big violation as it used to be. Everyone seems to be doing it.


Haha Yeah, although I don't know if they are still developing it tbh. IMO its likely they are working on a jet engine powered MK80 series with wings for 200+ km range.

In fact the JSOW-ER went from 130km to 400+km with a jet engine similar to the one Halcon produces.

"While the baseline JSOW is a glide-weapon with a maximum range of 116 km when released at high-altitude, the JSOW-ER uses a Hamilton Sundstrand TJ-150 turbojet (as fitted onto Raytheon's MALD powered decoy) to give it a reported range of *about 463 km"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab




----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> View attachment 764159


This information must be secret
Im worry about hack or even terror our scientists like Egyptian nuclear scientists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> This information must be secret
> Im worry about hack or even terror our scientists like Egyptian nuclear scientists


Everybody uses Linkedin today it is not something to worry about UAE has some of the best security in the Middle East.

Anyway they are probably developing missile seekers soon for TV IR, and Laser homing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Everybody uses Linkedin today it is not something to worry about UAE has some of the best security in the Middle East.
> 
> Anyway they are probably developing missile seekers soon for TV IR, and Laser homing


I know it but they have very sensitive jobs 
Just think about silent extremists terrorists or enemies hackers 
They must be heavily careful their job is Arab security and future

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*2019*

*UAE's Tawazun takes 50% stake in Russia's VR Technologies*

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-emirates-airshow-russia-helicopters-idUSKBN1XT12P


*Russia’s Rostech cooperates with UAE strategic developer to produce new light helicopters*

20 Feb, 2021

According to the press office of the Russian government, the joint venture is aimed at developing and manufacturing new helicopter models designed by the Russian company.

https://www.rt.com/business/516145-russia-vr-uae-helicopters-deal/

*VRT 500*










https://www.helis.com/database/news/vrt500-uae-tawazun-dubai19/?noamp=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

UAE's *Wahash* vehicle enters serial production

https://www.janes.com/defence-news/news-detail/uaes-calidus-now-producing-armoured-vehicles


----------



## Philip the Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Falaj-3*





4 made in the UAE in a contract with Abu Dhabi to build ships worth 950 million dollars


It is excellent to include suicide drones and bombs within the armament of Falaj-3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Halcon MK 82 has already been integrated with the B-250 and tested






Desert Sting, Al Tariq, Thunder P32 and P31, and the Altaif anti tank missile project on display during IDEX

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Emirati defense company EDGE Group is said to be going ahead with a project to manufacture airborne laser systems (LWSs) designed to counter combat drones and cruise missiles.







Check this:
https://www.flightglobal.com/defence/israel-uses-airborne-laser-to-shoot-down-uavs/144251.article

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Emirati defense company EDGE Group is said to be going ahead with a project to manufacture airborne laser systems (LWSs) designed to counter combat drones and cruise missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check this:
> https://www.flightglobal.com/defence/israel-uses-airborne-laser-to-shoot-down-uavs/144251.article


They should pursue manufacturing a targeting pod hopefully.


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> They should pursue manufacturing a targeting pod hopefully.


That's the trend followed now in the US..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> That's the trend followed now in the US..


Halcon has hired a lot of engineers in the fields required so designing a targeting pod comparable to the Aselpod should be possible with imported infrared, and laser sensors for now with the right funding and time.

Could be used for export or refitting of aircraft in the UAEAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Halcon has hired a lot of engineers in the fields required so designing a targeting pod comparable to the Aselpod should be possible with imported infrared, and laser sensors for now with the right funding and time.
> 
> Could be used for export or refitting of aircraft in the UAEAF


It is very possible .. KSA is making a US one with ToT.. You can bet the UAE has the ToT of targeting pods too, and neither ToT of infrared nor the one for laser sensors are missing..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> It is very possible .. KSA is making a US one with ToT.. You can bet the UAE has the ToT of targeting pods too, and neither ToT of infrared nor the one for laser sensors are missing..


Doesn't need ToT, they should be able to design one completely that is capable enough in country in a couple years with the right amount of funding.

That could be why Halcon is hiring optical engineers possibly.


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Doesn't need ToT, they should be able to design one completely that is capable enough in country in a couple years with the right amount of funding.
> 
> That could be why Halcon is hiring optical engineers possibly.


ToT is important.. so not to reinvent the wheel.. after that you can develop as you wish.. this is what UAE, KSA, and Egypt are doing now, following the paths of South Korea, China, Brazil and many more developing countries who have succeeded in creating a potent defense industry..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Edge CEO said this in September, lets hope deliveries happened.


"Deliveries of RW-24 drones equipped with a warhead to the Emirati armed forces will start in the fourth quarter of 2020."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*The products of the Emirates Nimr Company

Ajban 440A *











*Ajban 440A*






*Ajban Vehicles for Logistics Transport 420/440/450*
















*Ajban for long-range special missions*






*Ajban 447A*











*Jais 4x4* *MRAP*





















*Jais 6x6 MRAP*




















It has a basic platform with 16 different variants..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Continued..

*Hafeet MK2 6x6*















*Hafeet 640A*










*Hafeet APC*





*Hafeet 620*










*Hafeet 620A*




*
Hafeet 630A*









*Hafeet armored ambulance*




*Hafeet light utility truck



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

A group of Emirati youth witnesses the successful completion and launch of the “Ghalib” satellite.






The first Emirati satellite dedicated to tracking wildlife was successfully launched, the “Ghalib” satellite, developed by the Emirati company “Marshall Intech”, was launched from Cape Canaveral in Florida, USA by SpaceX, and the satellite was launched into its correct orbit 550 km above sea level.






During the next stage, the Emirati company, "Marshall Intek", which is specialized in building satellites, will ensure the effectiveness of all platforms and software and their ability to receive data, then save and transmit it.

During the last stage, the company developed the main electronic devices and systems for the satellite, in addition to the transmitter designed to be installed on the back of the birds that are being tracked, and the systems of ground stations that receive and analyze data.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Emirates Mars Mission released images of Mars in the far-ultraviolet*

Editor - July 03, 2021
The Emirates Mars Mission, the first interplanetary exploration undertaken by an Arab nation, released the first global images of Mars in the far-ultraviolet, providing new insights into the discrete aurora phenomenon in Mars’ nightside atmosphere. The images have revolutionary implications for our understanding of the interactions between solar radiation, Mars’ magnetic fields and the planetary atmosphere. "These unique global snapshots of the discrete aurora of Mars are the first time such detailed and clear observations have been made …

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*UAE launches first secure cloud technologies program to enhance data privacy*

Editor - April 20, 2021
Technology Innovation Institute (TII), the applied research pillar of Abu Dhabi’s Advanced Technology Research Council (ATRC), announced that its Cryptography Research Centre (CRC) has launched the UAE’s first secure cloud technologies program which will boost advanced technologies that enhance data privacy and cloud encryption schemes. TII said that its secure cloud technologies program aims to advance Privacy Enhancing Technologies (PETs), including fully homomorphic encryption (FHE), a form of encryption that permits users to perform computations on encrypted data without first decrypting it, and secure multi-party computation (MPC), creating methods for parties to jointly compute a function over their inputs while keeping those inputs private.

https://www.egypttribune.com/2021/04/uae-launches-first-secure-cloud.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

2010-01-07

*S. Korea to Transfer UAV, Missile Technologies to UAE*

Defense Minister Kim Tae-young made the commitment during his visit to the UAE in November to discuss bilateral defense issues as well as to support the landmark $20 billion deal, the source told The Korea Times.

Kim also offered to provide key arms technologies related to the homegrown Hyunmoo ballistic and cruise missiles to the UAE as part of efforts to expand defense cooperation between the two countries, he said on condition of anonymity.

Technology on an electromagnetic pulse bomb (EMP) is among the key items for cooperation promised by Korea, said the source.

"The UAE asked Korea to provide such key arms technologies as part of the package deal for the reactor contract," the source said. "Korea's positive response to the request played an important role in sealing the deal."

https://m.koreatimes.co.kr/pages/article.asp?newsIdx=58626


*Night Intruder-300, also known as RQ-101*










The RQ-101 has a service ceiling of 4.5 kilometers and a cruise speed of 120 to 150 kilometers per hour. The 215-kilogram aircraft has a service radius of 200 kilometers and can operate for up to six hours in the air.

The UAV is capable of multipurpose operations to perform missions like wide area surveillance, reconnaissance, target acquisition, bombing guidance, battlefield supervision and checking target break-down. It is also possible to transfer real-time images, especially in unfavorable environments during day and night.

It is a corps level drone..


*Ballistic Missile Technology:

Hyunmoo-2B*, which was put into service in late 2009. This ballistic missile had a range of 300 up to 500 km..(circular error probable of 30 m)






*Hyunmoo-2C*, was unveiled in 2017. The ballistic missile has an increased range of 800 km, but with a warhead weight reduced by half,..The warhead section features maneuvering fins (similar to those on Pershing II), which suggests a maneuverable reentry vehicle or some type of terminal guidance for increased accuracy, It has extreme accuracy (circular error probable of 1–5 m), ideal as a bunker buster..The missile is suspected to be a derivative of the Russian Iskander missile..








*Cruise Missile Technology*:

*Hyunmoo-3B, was unveiled in 2009 with an maximum range of 1,000 km*

The Hyunmoo-IIIB can hit targets with a margin of error of plus or minus 5 meters aided by a Terrain Contour Matching (TERCOM) system. The missile's designs are strikingly similar to the United States Tomahawk cruise missile. It is powered by a turbofan engine, and has a maximum payload of 500 kilograms (1,100 lb) of conventional explosive. The guidance systems consist of Inertial guidance system and Global Positioning System.












*Electromagnetic Pulse (EMP) bomb Technology:*

It is capable of crippling an enemy's command-and-control, communications and defense radar systems. EMP offers a significant capability against electronic equipment susceptible to damage by transient power surges. An EMP attack is generated by a very short, intense energy pulse or high-altitude nuclear blast.

Non-nuclear EMP












SK is also developing a high-power microwave (HPM) weapon, known as the " *E-bomb* '' .. designed to zap electronics, scramble computer programs and fry communication links. It is known to unleash in a flash as much electrical power ― 2 billion watts or more..EMP technology is potentially *non-lethal*, but is still highly destructive. An E-bomb attack would leave buildings standing and spare lives, but it could destroy a sizeable military.

In modern warfare, the various levels of attack could accomplish a number of important combat missions without racking up many casualties. For example, an e-bomb could effectively neutralize:

vehicle control systems
targeting systems, on the ground and on missiles and bombs
communications systems
navigation systems
long and short-range sensor systems

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Gomig-21 @The SC
Halcon engineer working on Skyknight, hopefully they will finish this project in a couple years and put it and production and than work on a MRSAM in the MICA/CAMM class and weight size.

Female engineers at Halcon, not sure exactly what they are working on but I'll guess fuses, or rocket motors.

Chemical engineering department has increased significantly which will help in developing rocket motors, and warheads in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC
> Halcon engineer working on Skyknight, hopefully they will finish this project in a couple years and put it and production and than work on a MRSAM in the MICA/CAMM class and weight size.
> 
> Female engineers at Halcon, not sure exactly what they are working on but I'll guess fuses, or rocket motors.
> 
> Chemical engineering department has increased significantly which will help in developing rocket motors, and warheads in the future.
> 
> View attachment 776322


Everything counts in technology mastering from the smallest components to the full systems.. and the UAE is on the right path.. mostly when main defence technologies like the ones mentioned in post # 444 have been localized and mastered now..Left are the MRSAMs and advanced air to air missiles as you've mentioned .. and still many other systems like in EW, Fighter planes and submarines.. with their so many components..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Electromagnetic Pulse (EMP) bomb Technology:*
> 
> It is capable of crippling an enemy's command-and-control, communications and defense radar systems. EMP offers a significant capability against electronic equipment susceptible to damage by transient power surges. An EMP attack is generated by a very short, intense energy pulse or high-altitude nuclear blast.
> 
> Non-nuclear EMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SK is also developing a high-power microwave (HPM) weapon, known as the " *E-bomb* '' .. designed to zap electronics, scramble computer programs and fry communication links. It is known to unleash in a flash as much electrical power ― 2 billion watts or more..EMP technology is potentially *non-lethal*, but is still highly destructive. An E-bomb attack would leave buildings standing and spare lives, but it could destroy a sizeable military.
> 
> In modern warfare, the various levels of attack could accomplish a number of important combat missions without racking up many casualties. For example, an e-bomb could effectively neutralize:
> 
> vehicle control systems
> targeting systems, on the ground and on missiles and bombs
> communications systems
> navigation systems
> long and short-range sensor systems



To me, this would be the #1 priority weapon development plan without a question. This is essentially what could win you a war without a doubt. If you possess such a capability and an effective delivery system -- since we know almost all countries and the top military ones -- have superb and nearly impenetrable air defense systems, still, having a way to work them from the periphery of the battlefield and slowly cripple the enemy as you penetrate and reach his main command and control center, the word crippling is perfect to identify what this weapon is capable of doing. Once you cripple the enemy's power source, it's pretty much a cake walk from there. This is easily one of the most devastating weapons out there, and that devastating effectiveness comes with nearly 0 casualties! It's a no-brainer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> To me, this would be the #1 priority weapon development plan without a question. This is essentially what could win you a war without a doubt. If you possess such a capability and an effective delivery system -- since we know almost all countries and the top military ones -- have superb and nearly impenetrable air defense systems, still, having a way to work them from the periphery of the battlefield and slowly cripple the enemy as you penetrate and reach his main command and control center, the word crippling is perfect to identify what this weapon is capable of doing. Once you cripple the enemy's power source, it's pretty much a cake walk from there. This is easily one of the most devastating weapons out there, and that devastating effectiveness comes with nearly 0 casualties! It's a no-brainer.


The good news is that KSA has obtained a similar technology through Ukraine.. I did report it in Made in KSA a while back.. This means that this tech is at the hands of Egypt too..!!!






https://defence-blog.com/saudi-arab...e-weapon-using-ukrainian-supplied-technology/

The least to say is this is a very good and persuading deterrent..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> To me, this would be the #1 priority weapon development plan without a question. This is essentially what could win you a war without a doubt. If you possess such a capability and an effective delivery system -- since we know almost all countries and the top military ones -- have superb and nearly impenetrable air defense systems, still, having a way to work them from the periphery of the battlefield and slowly cripple the enemy as you penetrate and reach his main command and control center, the word crippling is perfect to identify what this weapon is capable of doing. Once you cripple the enemy's power source, it's pretty much a cake walk from there. This is easily one of the most devastating weapons out there, and that devastating effectiveness comes with nearly 0 casualties! It's a no-brainer.


The affected zone of such systems are quite low unfortunately, the one above that @The SC mentioned has an effective range of only 200 meters. Systems could be quite useful if integrated into cruise missiles.

There is also the option of destroying the power grid with graphite munitions which are quite effective. Without an electrical grid the basic functions of a country will be destroyed from the ground up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> The affected zone of such systems are quite low unfortunately, the one above that @The SC mentioned has an effective range of only 200 meters. Systems could be quite useful if integrated into cruise missiles.
> 
> There is also the option of destroying the power grid with graphite munitions which are quite effective. Without an electrical grid the basic functions of a country will be destroyed from the ground up.


These are bombs.. with 200m effective effect.. imagine dropping just 10 bombs at 200 distance from each oter.. that covers 2km.. quite an effective zone.. and the more you drop the more it covers..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> These are bombs.. with 200m effective effect.. imagine dropping just 10 bombs at 200 distance from each other.. that covers 2km.. quite an effective zone.. and the more you drop the more it covers..



You beat me to it, dammit!   👍



Philip the Arab said:


> The affected zone of such systems are quite low unfortunately, the one above that @The SC mentioned has an effective range of only 200 meters. Systems could be quite useful if integrated into cruise missiles.
> 
> There is also the option of destroying the power grid with graphite munitions which are quite effective. Without an electrical grid the basic functions of a country will be destroyed from the ground up.



I think your point of view is more influenced from the conventional munition sense and effect and not from an EMP perspective. Like SC mentioned, that's one tactic that can be used with that particular munition IF the development process doesn't involve producing larger ones of such munitions for larger targets and results.

I see a small munition is much better and more effective in the field in many ways as it gives you the option of selecting specific targets and minimizing the effected zone while reducing unnecessary spread. For example -- and this is all assuming that there isn't much defensive capabilities at that point, but that is also an advantage to the smaller munition as it makes it not just that little bit more difficult to detect, but to track for SAMs and their radars on systems such as the PAC III or iron dome or even S-300/400 - any of the Russian-built SAM systems etc. -- and drop one or 2 directly over a military tower. Assuming the hit was successful, now you've taken out the tower and a 200 meter radius of associated and important equipment within that proximity. That pretty much cripples a very important aspect of communication that sends out and lands fighter jets.

Also, this is perfect for the target you mentioned [grids] if you want to disable the power to a much larger section which would include civilian use unfortunately, which in many cases would be needed and the beauty is the very low (almost nil) collateral damage and particularly civilian injuries and deaths. The author of the article SC posted mentions a list of targets and since he is an American, his mention of those specific targets in this section is only because of the obvious fact that it possibly creates intended alarm and/or caution, to a certain degree. So I'll copy/paste the quote for accuracy but my intention is to only specify this author's opinion on the list of targets (which include the one you mentioned which I agree also, is a very important one) such a small weapon could be capable of disabling:

_*A single EMP attack *against even a country the size of the Israel or Iran *would have a devastating effect. *The *explosion itself might not pose much danger to those below*, but the *EMP would damage or destroy phones, power grids, communications networks, computers, laptops, smart cards, vehicle electronics, fuel pumps, medical equipment, industrial robots, and just about anything else that has a microchip or even a slightly advanced electrical circuit. *_ 

Saudi Arabia to develop ‘microwave weapon’ using Ukrainian supplied technology (defence-blog.com)

My guess is that of course it's not as easy as he says in his quote. I'm pretty sure that most air defense systems would need to be somewhat neutralized prior to sending in these EMP attacks which would not be an easy feat, even for powerful countries such as the US, Russia, China etc. Getting to a military tower is not as easy as 1-2-3 of course. And countries that have been at war or have been involved in a conflict for a while have excellent defensive SAM systems set up that would make things much more difficult. But the bottom line is the effective level of an EMP even at only 200 meters coverage is still very devastating and disabling. 

It's amazing how militarily developing the Ukraine is, when we see it exporting the ToT to such advanced systems and so much more already. But this technology is not one that too many countries have or are capable of producing because of its devastating effects preceded by the knowledge to achieve building it effectively. It's very impressive. And Saudiya has been quite the recipient of many of these developments to improve its own capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ziri

United said:


> One thing is for sure UAE and Saudi are very successfull developed countries
> 
> Both of these countries produce some of the best products in the world
> 
> The rules of UAE have made it a safe Heaven for all peace loving Humans
> 
> UAE has converted a desert into a well developed and recycled country
> 
> Kingdoms are judges by the satisfaction of its people
> 
> Emirates has always thought of its people and then itself that's why its the home of millions away from theirs
> 
> One thing is for sure as my Arab friends tell me if WAR is broken in UAE then Pakistanis will be the first to defend this beautiful country called UAE.


 The ruler of the UAE is wanted for War Crimes he committed in Yemen, Libya and other places in MENA and Africa. The UAE is a bad dream that will soon disappear.


The SC said:


> These are bombs.. with 200m effective effect.. imagine dropping just 10 bombs at 200 distance from each oter.. that covers 2km.. quite an effective zone.. and the more you drop the more it covers..


The fate of UAE


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> You beat me to it, dammit!   👍
> 
> 
> 
> I think your point of view is more influenced from the conventional munition sense and effect and not from an EMP perspective. Like SC mentioned, that's one tactic that can be used with that particular munition IF the development process doesn't involve producing larger ones of such munitions for larger targets and results.
> 
> I see a small munition is much better and more effective in the field in many ways as it gives you the option of selecting specific targets and minimizing the effected zone while reducing unnecessary spread. For example -- and this is all assuming that there isn't much defensive capabilities at that point, but that is also an advantage to the smaller munition as it makes it not just that little bit more difficult to detect, but to track for SAMs and their radars on systems such as the PAC III or iron dome or even S-300/400 - any of the Russian-built SAM systems etc. -- and drop one or 2 directly over a military tower. Assuming the hit was successful, now you've taken out the tower and a 200 meter radius of associated and important equipment within that proximity. That pretty much cripples a very important aspect of communication that sends out and lands fighter jets.
> 
> Also, this is perfect for the target you mentioned [grids] if you want to disable the power to a much larger section which would include civilian use unfortunately, which in many cases would be needed and the beauty is the very low (almost nil) collateral damage and particularly civilian injuries and deaths. The author of the article SC posted mentions a list of targets and since he is an American, his mention of those specific targets in this section is only because of the obvious fact that it possibly creates intended alarm and/or caution, to a certain degree. So I'll copy/paste the quote for accuracy but my intention is to only specify this author's opinion on the list of targets (which include the one you mentioned which I agree also, is a very important one) such a small weapon could be capable of disabling:
> 
> _*A single EMP attack *against even a country the size of the Israel or Iran *would have a devastating effect. *The *explosion itself might not pose much danger to those below*, but the *EMP would damage or destroy phones, power grids, communications networks, computers, laptops, smart cards, vehicle electronics, fuel pumps, medical equipment, industrial robots, and just about anything else that has a microchip or even a slightly advanced electrical circuit. *_
> 
> Saudi Arabia to develop ‘microwave weapon’ using Ukrainian supplied technology (defence-blog.com)
> 
> My guess is that of course it's not as easy as he says in his quote. I'm pretty sure that most air defense systems would need to be somewhat neutralized prior to sending in these EMP attacks which would not be an easy feat, even for powerful countries such as the US, Russia, China etc. Getting to a military tower is not as easy as 1-2-3 of course. And countries that have been at war or have been involved in a conflict for a while have excellent defensive SAM systems set up that would make things much more difficult. But the bottom line is the effective level of an EMP even at only 200 meters coverage is still very devastating and disabling.
> 
> It's amazing how militarily developing the Ukraine is, when we see it exporting the ToT to such advanced systems and so much more already. But this technology is not one that too many countries have or are capable of producing because of its devastating effects preceded by the knowledge to achieve building it effectively. It's very impressive. And Saudiya has been quite the recipient of many of these developments to improve its own capability.


You can use this EMP technology with the MK and KB bombs.. and they are guided and very precise now like missiles.. Usually you drop 10s if not handreds of those in a war situation..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> You can use this EMP technology with the MK and KB bombs.. and they are guided and very precise now like missiles.. Usually you drop 10s if not handreds of those in a war situation..


I hope the UAE develops a graphite cruise missile warhead for the HAS-250 or another land attack missile. It will destroy the electrical power grid of another country completely.






EMP research will take years to complete but it should be possible with increasing R&D funding and employees.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Halcon was visited by some officials yesterday and footage was released of Halcon facilities and production lines.










































Most of these are fairly normal and are stuff we have seen before but this seems to be some type of new standoff kit with stealth features. I have never seen this missile before so it is a very interesting development.

Its body has interesting shaping which is why I inferred it had stealth features. It could be a cruise missile or a wing kit for a bomb, but we dont know yet for sure.

@Gomig-21 @The SC

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Most of these are fairly normal and are stuff we have seen before but this seems to be some type of new standoff kit with stealth features. I have never seen this missile before so it is a very interesting development.
> 
> Its body has interesting shaping which is why I inferred it had stealth features. It could be a cruise missile or a wing kit for a bomb, but we dont know yet for sure.
> 
> @Gomig-21 @The SC



Most definitely. Usually you'll see a single "stealth edge" like we see in all the stealth jets, starting with the F-22 where it runs right down the center of the side of the fuselage to split radar beams and deflect them north and south. Here we see a pair of them it seems, until we get pics of the entire missile to see more. But it seems to be heading in that direction, as you said.

Isn't close to time for all the EDEX shows lol? I believe the UAE one comes up pretty soon, followed by the one in Egypt sometime in December. Should be neat to see a bunch of new stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Isn't close to time for all the EDEX shows lol? I believe the UAE one comes up pretty soon, followed by the one in Egypt sometime in December. Should be neat to see a bunch of new stuff.


Haha, IDEX was in Feburary but I think you were thinking of the Dubai airshow which is in Novemeber right before EDEX in Egypt.

I hope we see many new developments from Egypt at EDEX.

Hoping the missile above is a ALCM for land attack, and maybe anti ship if the need is there. I wonder the diameter on the missile, which should help in knowing its purpose.

Could either be a JSOW or JASSM type missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Halcon was visited by some officials yesterday and footage was released of Halcon facilities and production lines.
> 
> View attachment 779532
> View attachment 779533
> View attachment 779534
> View attachment 779535
> View attachment 779536
> View attachment 779537
> View attachment 779538
> 
> 
> View attachment 779542
> 
> 
> View attachment 779541
> 
> View attachment 779540
> 
> 
> View attachment 779539
> 
> Most of these are fairly normal and are stuff we have seen before but this seems to be some type of new standoff kit with stealth features. I have never seen this missile before so it is a very interesting development.
> 
> Its body has interesting shaping which is why I inferred it had stealth features. It could be a cruise missile or a wing kit for a bomb, but we dont know yet for sure.
> 
> @Gomig-21 @The SC
> 
> View attachment 779543
> 
> 
> View attachment 779545

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Check minute 1:10 there is a fantastic new cruise missile in the making..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


>


Its a different missile the one in the picture with the red circle around it is the Nasef cruise missile with 120km range it has different wings and a different body.


The SC said:


> Check minute 1:10 there is a fantastic new cruise missile in the making..


It might be the one pictured but I'm not really sure. We will see in November hopefully from Halcon among other things they unveil. I think this might have just been a random CGI render instead of an actual missile under development.

Hopefully they also develop a ground launched version of this using VLS and if this is a cruise missile like we think it could be an option for the EN or the UAE navy.
Especially for the Egyptian navy it would give huge capabilities for land attack to the fleet.

These on ships and MDCNs from France on subs would give Egypt a huge ability to destroy targets from hundreds of kilometers away.

@Gomig-21

Ship launched cruise missiles pictured below.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Especially for the Egyptian navy it would give huge capabilities for land attack to the fleet.
> 
> These on ships and MDCNs from France on subs would give Egypt a huge ability to destroy targets from hundreds of kilometers away.



That might be the only way the EN gets that solid capability. MBDA might never allow land attack missiles but this would be a great way for the EN to get them and install them within the ship's VLS by making whatever adjustments necessary to fire them accurately.



Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21
> 
> Ship launched cruise missiles pictured below.



First one looks like a Tomahawk and the others look like a naval JSOW.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Gomig-21 @The SC

Very interesting if true

*UAE: Tawazun, AIS, South Korea and EMP bombs









UAE: Tawazun, AIS, South Korea and EMP bombs - Tactical Report


Talks are said to be underway between the UAE’s Tawazun and AIS and South Korea’s ADD to cooperate on a project for the joint production of EMP bombs.




www.tacticalreport.com




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC
> 
> Very interesting if true
> 
> *UAE: Tawazun, AIS, South Korea and EMP bombs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UAE: Tawazun, AIS, South Korea and EMP bombs - Tactical Report
> 
> 
> Talks are said to be underway between the UAE’s Tawazun and AIS and South Korea’s ADD to cooperate on a project for the joint production of EMP bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tacticalreport.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That is interesting, the partnership mostly. Just another indication of the importance of possessing EMP munitions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Not sure what exactly that is and it's nothing I've seen before. Dubai Airshow may be more excited than we think. Unfortunately it's a very grainy picture I got because the camera never focused on it.

The company is expanding almost every month and hiring new employees I'm very proud of what they are doing. Their 6 month growth is apparently 17% which is huge.

Its fins are very interesting to me, it may be some type of ATGM or NLOS weapon.

I dont see any type of Laser/Infrared seeker so that may indicate GPS/INS guidance or radar guidance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Not sure if I added the HD version of this picture yet. Skyknight is coming along smoothly and will be tested in 2025 hopefully. The experienced gained from the project will allow them to work on something with heavier weight like an ESSM, or MICA-VL.






@Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose 
Take a look at this thread if you are interested in the topic my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Philip the Arab said:


> View attachment 780978
> 
> 
> Not sure if I added the HD version of this picture yet. Skyknight is coming along smoothly and will be tested in 2025 hopefully. The experienced gained from the project will allow them to work on something with heavier weight like an ESSM, or MICA-VL.
> 
> View attachment 780980
> 
> 
> @Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose
> Take a look at this thread if you are interested in the topic my friend.


Oh my God bro you just gave me a gift I didnt expect

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Oh my God bro you just gave me a gift I didnt expect


Wait until the Dubai Airshow in November we will see a lot of interesting stuff. They will also be showing their missiles at EDEX in Egypt around that time.

I am astonished at their rate of growth they now have hundreds of engineers and working on a lot of new products. 🙂

They should really test these missiles in the Sinai against those terrorists. Live targets are the best targets.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Indos

Philip the Arab said:


> Wait until the Dubai Airshow in November we will see a lot of interesting stuff. They will also be showing their missiles at EDEX in Egypt around that time.
> 
> I am astonished at their rate of growth they now have hundreds of engineers and working on a lot of new products. 🙂
> 
> They should really test these missiles in the Sinai against those terrorists. Live targets are the best targets.



The missile hasnt been tested yet, maybe Indonesian Aerospace (PTDI) cruise missile program can test their cruise missile sooner as the target to get military certificate is in 2024 ( although I am sceptical in this part).

The test using other design made by Lapan has actually been done for quite long time (using EDF and rocket booster)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Indos said:


> The missile hasnt been tested yet, maybe Indonesian cruise missile program can test their cruise missile sooner as the target to get military certificate is in 2024 ( although I am sceptical in this part).
> 
> The test using other design made by Lapan has actually been done for quite long time (using EDF and rocket booster)


They have 5-10 projects under development publically including 2 kamikaze UAVs, short range ALCM/GLCM, a micro munition for quadcopters, anti ship cruise missile, license producing LOGIR. We will see more projects at the Dubai Airshow that I will cover on this forum.

New missile from a Halcon video that in my opinion will be similar to the JSOW or JASSM.












In production they have 3 variants of a LJDAM type bomb, and 3 micro munitions for UAVs.

I hope UAE and Indonesia can collabarate in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> They have 5-10 projects under development publically including 2 kamikaze UAVs, short range ALCM/GLCM, a micro munition for quadcopters, anti ship cruise missile, license producing LOGIR. We will see more projects at the Dubai Airshow that I will cover on this forum.



That damn show can't come soon enough, bro. Looking forward to you moderating that thread. With your knowledge of all systems in the UAE, we'll all learn quite a bit. One thing I'm interested to see is if they display a static UAE F-35. Now that would be the way to turn heads even though that aircraft is a fluff dud, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Philip the Arab said:


> They have 5-10 projects under development publically including 2 kamikaze UAVs, short range ALCM/GLCM, a micro munition for quadcopters, anti ship cruise missile, license producing LOGIR. We will see more projects at the Dubai Airshow that I will cover on this forum.
> 
> New missile from a Halcon video that in my opinion will be similar to the JSOW or JASSM.
> 
> View attachment 781188
> 
> 
> View attachment 781190
> 
> 
> In production they have 3 variants of a LJDAM type bomb, and 3 micro munitions for UAVs.
> 
> I hope UAE and Indonesia can collabarate in the future.



Well if collaboration comes true it will likely create huge sales IMO. Particularly I believe Indonesia defense budget and its domestic bank capability to offer loan for defense acquisition will be greater in 2025 and beyond inshaAllah. While UAE has already had huge defense budget since some years ago.

I expect the collaboration on missile can happen in next administration, particularly if we can do successful Anti ship cruise missile test during 2022-2024 period. So the partnership will be like between equal capable companies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> That damn show can't come soon enough, bro. Looking forward to you moderating that thread. With your knowledge of all systems in the UAE, we'll all learn quite a bit.


I think we may see a UCAV possibly, if you think it would be a very useful platform for integration of locally made missiles.

Desert Sting, Nasef, Shadow 25 and 50 and possibly a MK 81 Thunder if the UAV is big enough

They were developing electromechanical servos for a UAV which were shown at IDEX and that's a bit suspicious especially the landing gear servos. They also recently hired a UAV test pilot with 20+ years of experience just this month.







Gomig-21 said:


> One thing I'm interested to see is if they display a static UAE F-35. Now that would be the way to turn heads even though that aircraft is a fluff dud, lol.


I think LM will show a scale model but not a static model.

The aircraft is quite potent but the restrictions on it are unfortunate.


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Shadow 25 and 50



Definitely looking forward to seeing those and the stealthy missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Definitely looking forward to seeing those and the stealthy missile.


Biggest upside of the Shadow 50 and 25 is their video datalink for GPS denied environments. 120-140 km range for the Shadow 50 and 250km range for the Shadow 25. They were already undergoing flight tests before IDEX so production can be too far off.

I'm sure a lot of experience from Libya and Yemen was put into their designs. If things heat up in Libya again and the UAE is involved expect these to be used a lot.


As far as the stealthy missile goes it may be quite small, as the wings look very thin and not wide enough to be something like the JASSM, or Storm Shadow.

Imo it is probably a mini cruise missile using the indigenous 1kn turbojet whhich means weight might be 300-400kg.


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Biggest upside of the Shadow 50 and 25 is their video datalink for GPS denied environments. 120-140 km range for the Shadow 50 and 250km range for the Shadow 25. They were already undergoing flight tests before IDEX so production can be too far off.
> 
> I'm sure a lot of experience from Libya and Yemen was put into their designs. If things heat up in Libya again and the UAE is involved expect these to be used a lot.



That's really great. So awesome to see an Arab country move forward in this field with such aggressiveness and success which hopefully will show up even more in the field. The best part will see other Arab countries gain from this success, be it through purchases or learning and imitating. The former would be great for countries like Egypt since several of those weapons are prohibited in some manner or the other, and the UAE would probably not succumb to outside pressure to not sell certain platforms which would benefit Egypt and other Arab countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

UAE Mirages will become lethal strike machines with the addition of SmartGlider the joint MBDA-UAE development, and future Halcon missiles.

Nasef-S120 will be useful for when heavy Standoff weapon saturation is needed and can fit every hardpoint.

The new stealthy cruise missile/glide weapon will complement the Storm Shadows with a platform that can be mass produced in large numbers. It will be effective at taking out fortified targets especially with a terminal IR or man in the loop seeker.

There could be a possibility the HAS-250 is integrated with the Mirages if modified and adapted to be lighter. It would give them a HUGE upgrade over the Exocets and give them the capability to take out ships in the 5-7k tonnage class.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Following months of trials and testing, SIGN4L's NavControl-G has been proven to operate and safeguard sensitive areas at broad dynamic range.







Driven by innovation, HALCON boasts autonomous technology capabilities in areas including guidance and control, navigation, aerodynamic design, weapon flight control computers, and servo systems.


----------



## Philip the Arab

The #HALCON AntiShip-250 (HAS-250) cruise missile is a #UAE-designed and developed surface-to-surface weapon that is capable of travelling at speeds of up to 0.8 Mach, with a range of up to 250Km. During its terminal phase, it can fly towards its target at a sea-skimming altitude of between 5-10m.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

By the second half of this decade, the UAE will be designing and producing a complete range of air-to-ground, airto- air, naval, and ground-launched airborne weapon systems, with its own proprietary technology. This progress is set to place the Gulf nation on a par with a select group of states that have this capability within their borders.

So far, HALCON’s products are unpropelled and gravity-launched, albeit with sophisticated guidance technology, but Al Mansoori suggests that innovations are afoot that will take HALCON into entirely new segments of the aerial munitions market. *“Next year, we are looking into propelled air-to-ground weapons,” he says. “By 2024 we hope to demonstrate a ground-to-air capability and by 2025 air-to-air. We are putting into place building blocks that will take us there.”*

@Gomig-21 @The SC
Very interesting especially the air to air comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Philip the Arab said:


> Very interesting especially the air to air comment


They should also run a Ballistic missile program secretly.These are interesting things.waiting for EDEX


----------



## Philip the Arab

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> They should also run a Ballistic missile program secretly.These are interesting things.waiting for EDEX


I'm sure there is going to be work on BM programs and we will see everything at the Dubai airshow which is very soon.

Cruise missiles may be shown this year but I'm not 100% sure.

They also have a very ambitious hiring goal


"Another priority for Al Mansoori is local recruitment. While the company has drawn on overseas talent from Brazil, South Africa and elsewhere, it has a scheme – Project 400 – to recruit and train 400 Emiratis as missile specialists. “Over the next 15 to 20 years, maybe as few as 10, we will be in a position where we can rely on UAE engineers in most areas of guided weapons,” he says."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC
> Very interesting especially the air to air comment.



Indeed, as well as all the current products are unpropelled. I thought that some of them had some form of propulsion, at least the ones that weren't labeled as "glide munitions" anyway. But definitely very interesting. Nice to see them seriously looking into the air to air aspect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Air to air missiles
Air to ground missiles
Ground to air missiles

Great steps pointing to a bright future..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battlion25

Philip the Arab said:


> I'm sure there is going to be work on BM programs and we will see everything at the Dubai airshow which is very soon.
> 
> Cruise missiles may be shown this year but I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> They also have a very ambitious hiring goal
> 
> 
> "Another priority for Al Mansoori is local recruitment. While the company has drawn on overseas talent from Brazil, South Africa and elsewhere, it has a scheme – Project 400 – to recruit and train 400 Emiratis as missile specialists. “Over the next 15 to 20 years, maybe as few as 10, we will be in a position where we can rely on UAE engineers in most areas of guided weapons,” he says."



Pakistan will be re-activating their lobbies across the UAE


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Indeed, as well as all the current products are unpropelled. I thought that some of them had some form of propulsion, at least the ones that weren't labeled as "glide munitions" anyway. But definitely very interesting. Nice to see them seriously looking into the air to air aspect.


I think they mean in production instead of in development.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Halcon Shadow 50 range specifications changed to 295 km


----------



## Philip the Arab

New Halcon UAV(?), I've never seen a platform from them that has landing gear.

@Gomig-21 @The SC






It could be a tiny UCAV like the Seeker 400.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> New Halcon UAV(?), I've never seen a platform from them that has landing gear.
> 
> @Gomig-21 @The SC
> 
> View attachment 790969
> 
> 
> It could be a tiny UCAV like the Seeker 400.



I love and hate the way they tease us like this! I'm sure you've noticed the way they do these unique "#FUTUREPOSSIBLE" sneak previews by taking and showing these partial photos, just enough to hook us into guessing what it is and getting us oohing and awwwing lol. Unbelievable and very unique way of showing the public what's in store and what they're working on etc. Take a pic and show just the forward section of the fuselage with barely the front landing gear and the shape of most recent UAV noses. Then just like fish lured to a shrimp on a hook, we bite!  👍 You gotta love their methods.

They did the same thing with this "FUTUREPOSSIBLE" cruise missile, didn't they?



Philip the Arab said:


> New missile from a Halcon video that in my opinion will be similar to the JSOW or JASSM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In production they have 3 variants of a LJDAM type bomb, and 3 micro munitions for UAVs.
> 
> I hope UAE and Indonesia can collaborate in the future.



Even though it looked like it was part of the display at one of the shows, the pics we were privy to were just those ones you posted from what I recall. The same exact thing, a partial tease pic just enough to get us oohing and awwing lol. Great advertising technique without a doubt.

Besides, hasn't the UAE already developed a fully working UAV/UCAV in the Yabhon United 40? I suppose we're talking about two different production entities anyway. Halcon is a separate company from the domestic United Emirates local military production so the two really aren't influenced by one another.

Should be a very fun Dubai show coming up very soon. A lot of very cool new stuff from HALCON to look forward to. I also heard that Dassault has approached the UAE again to pick up the Rafale possibility where they left off. Any truth to that you or @The SC might be aware of? I read that the one of the reasons the original talks fizzled was because the UAE was asking for A LOT of very specific and high-end options (as they usually do) and Dassault wasn't prepared to meet those at the time. Now they might be or might try to talk the UAE into lesser options than they originally wanted. That would be interesting to see if there is any truth to that. Thanks for the tags, BTW. I really enjoy getting them and seeing what you've discovered!  👍 Eshtah 3aleik ya Basha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> I love and hate the way they tease us like this! I'm sure you've noticed the way they do these unique "#FUTUREPOSSIBLE" sneak previews by taking and showing these partial photos, just enough to hook us into guessing what it is and getting us oohing and awwwing lol. Unbelievable and very unique way of showing the public what's in store and what they're working on etc. Take a pic and show just the forward section of the fuselage with barely the front landing gear and the shape of most recent UAV noses. Then just like fish lured to a shrimp on a hook, we bite!  👍 You gotta love their methods.
> 
> They did the same thing with this "FUTUREPOSSIBLE" cruise missile, didn't they?


I suppose if we knew about them now we wouldnt be very interested in the Dubai Airshow in a week would we now?

That week can't come fast enough I really want to see what they are developing quickly. They will also be at EDEX so that is another opportunity to see what they are working on.

We may see 5-10 new products of various types from Halcon at the Dubai Airshow alone.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I love and hate the way they tease us like this! I'm sure you've noticed the way they do these unique "#FUTUREPOSSIBLE" sneak previews by taking and showing these partial photos, just enough to hook us into guessing what it is and getting us oohing and awwwing lol. Unbelievable and very unique way of showing the public what's in store and what they're working on etc. Take a pic and show just the forward section of the fuselage with barely the front landing gear and the shape of most recent UAV noses. Then just like fish lured to a shrimp on a hook, we bite!  👍 You gotta love their methods.
> 
> They did the same thing with this "FUTUREPOSSIBLE" cruise missile, didn't they?
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it looked like it was part of the display at one of the shows, the pics we were privy to were just those ones you posted from what I recall. The same exact thing, a partial tease pic just enough to get us oohing and awwing lol. Great advertising technique without a doubt.
> 
> Besides, hasn't the UAE already developed a fully working UAV/UCAV in the Yabhon United 40? I suppose we're talking about two different production entities anyway. Halcon is a separate company from the domestic United Emirates local military production so the two really aren't influenced by one another.
> 
> Should be a very fun Dubai show coming up very soon. A lot of very cool new stuff from HALCON to look forward to. I also heard that Dassault has approached the UAE again to pick up the Rafale possibility where they left off. Any truth to that you or @The SC might be aware of? I read that the one of the reasons the original talks fizzled was because the UAE was asking for A LOT of very specific and high-end options (as they usually do) and Dassault wasn't prepared to meet those at the time. Now they might be or might try to talk the UAE into lesser options than they originally wanted. That would be interesting to see if there is any truth to that. Thanks for the tags, BTW. I really enjoy getting them and seeing what you've discovered!  👍 Eshtah 3aleik ya Basha.


We've heard about the revival of the negociations.. It might most likely involve the F4 version ..and even then with some special specs for the UAE as it likes its fighter planes to be quite Unique..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> We've heard about the revival of the negociations.. It might most likely involve the F4 version ..and even then with some special specs for the UAE as it likes its fighter planes to be quite Unique..


Halcon will be able to arm the Rafale with a whole weapon package made in the UAE.

Cruise missiles, air to air missiles, air to ground missiles, glide weapons, etc by the middle of this decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

French President Emmanuel Macron is said to have indicated to senior Emirati officials that the sale of Dassault Rafale F4 fighters to the UAE Air Force (UAEAF) will be one of his chief priorities during his planned visit to the region in November, as French efforts are ongoing to sell this aircraft to the UAEAF.

TR

Two weeks ago..

It all depends on the TOT France is ready to transfer..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

UAE is getting AGM-86 air-launched cruise missiles (ALCMs).

Hopefully with ToT..

--------------------------------------------------​





Emirati defense company EDGE group is said to be interested in cooperating with Italian defense company Leonardo for the procurement of the Miysis Direct Infrared Countermeasure (DIRCM) system, which provides protection from infrared (IR) guided missiles..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> I suppose if we knew about them now we wouldnt be very interested in the Dubai Airshow in a week would we now?
> 
> That week can't come fast enough I really want to see what they are developing quickly. They will also be at EDEX so that is another opportunity to see what they are working on.
> 
> We may see 5-10 new products of various types from Halcon at the Dubai Airshow alone.



Hahaha, the last time anyone had that tone with me was Mama!  Omi w'hayati wahshani gedan gedan gedan! "That wouldn't be very smart now, would it, ya hatooma ya gameel enta yal weshak zay el 3asal ya habib alby enta! lolol. Allah Yerhamha w'yfa2ha fel Ganna InshaAllah B'iznellah Ameen.

That aside, good point by you, sir. Counting the days and I'm very interested in the air to air examples they'll be showing, or not, such as the A-Darter and Marlin. Wow those I'm really looking forward to seeing more information and even CGI videos and other state of the art information on them.

Seeing the Checkmate there too will be unbelievable! There are rumors that there is a strong possibility that an Arab country will be taking on the local development of that aircraft. But as you probably know, rumors are abound and there is no shortage of them in our neck of the desert lmao. So we'll have to see about that and of course, that flithy CAATSA will rear its ugly head again every time anything Russian is ever mentioned. Tomorrow and the day after are HUUUUUUGE days for us to follow Egypt's foreign minister's talks in the United States with little dinky winky Blinky ibn el kalb el metnak el m3afen! 



The SC said:


> We've heard about the revival of the negociations.. It might most likely involve the F4 version ..and even then with some special specs for the UAE as it likes its fighter planes to be quite Unique..



Yep, the usual UAE we want the extra extra special model no one else has or will ever have! Good for them. Also can you imagine if and when the F-35 deal goes through and they have both of those with the F-16s block 60s upgraded even more with F-35 sofware and the Mirage 2000-9s. It'll be quite the potent airforce. Just look at the missions they're involved with just with the block 60s and 2000-9s! Add the airbus F-35s and Rafales to that and oof.



The SC said:


> French President Emmanuel Macron is said to have indicated to senior Emirati officials that the sale of Dassault Rafale F4 fighters to the UAE Air Force (UAEAF) will be one of his chief priorities during his planned visit to the region in November, as French efforts are ongoing to sell this aircraft to the UAAEAF.
> 
> TR
> 
> Two weeks ago..



Damocles pod, Paveway 10 & 12, MICA IR and Meteors. Add SPECTRA defensive system and the Rafale's glass cockpit & data fusion and the super capable RBE-2 AESA is no wonder it's so demanded at the moment. Good thing Egypt got in and ordered those additional 30 to bring its numbers up to 50 with this latest batch in the F3R version so they can carry the Meteors right away and no one wants to hear and fuss about those gaddam things ever again! lol. Good stuff.

Speaking of GBU Paveways, with the EAF's huge inventory of paveway 10s and 12s as well, we've yet to see EAF Rafales equipped with any of those. Hopefully soon we'll see them but my guess is because they bought a nice load of AASM HAMMERS and SCALPs that they're happy to use those strictly for now while keeping the paveways relegated to the F-16s. That pic you posted just reminded me that the EAF actually has that option also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wth is this thing?
I am very clueless as to what this could possibly be. @Gomig-21





Seems like we may be looking at the body of a missile. 4 wings though is quite a lot imo, they may be foldable but not completely sure.

Hardkill APS possibly? Final guess, we will see at the Dubai Airshow what it is I suppose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> I am very clueless as to what this could possibly be. @Gomig-21



Interesting, it looks like it might be the stem for the duo counter rotating helicopter UAV blades where they installed a cylinder to cover the mechanism and make it more stealthy, so to speak. The rest of the body could belong to a new, stealthy unmanned UAV helo, sort of like the Schiebel S-100 but with contra rotating helo blades to eliminate the tail rotor and make the UAV much stealthier. Or it could be something else completely! lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Interesting, it looks like it might be the stem for the duo counter rotating helicopter UAV blades where they installed a cylinder to cover the mechanism and make it more stealthy, so to speak. The rest of the body could belong to a new, stealthy unmanned UAV helo, sort of like the Schiebel S-100 but with contra rotating helo blades to eliminate the tail rotor and make the UAV much stealthier. Or it could be something else completely! lol
> 
> View attachment 791685


I hadnt considered that but someone else told me about that possibility actually. We shall see definitively at the Dubai airshow which is coming very soon.

"Edge Group, an advanced technology group, and its entities are on track to announce 13 new product launches to market, as well as new partnership signings and joint venture agreements at the Dubai Airshow."

"Edge will also have a 400 sq m outdoor display area where newly launched products will be showcased, in addition to displays of Halcon’s SkyKnight missile as part of Rheinmetall’s Skynex air defence system."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*Future weapons of United Arab Emirates Military *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> New Halcon UAV(?), I've never seen a platform from them that has landing gear.
> 
> @Gomig-21 @The SC
> 
> View attachment 790969
> 
> 
> It could be a tiny UCAV like the Seeker 400.


Initially, the drone appears to be reusable due to the presence of the landing gear... 

The design seems to be inspired by the Shadow class of suicide drones, especially the front side..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Initially, the drone appears to be reusable due to the presence of the landing gear...
> 
> The design seems to be inspired by the Shadow class of suicide drones, especially the front side..


The airframe of the new UAV may have some stealth features. I expect it may be the size of the seeker 400.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Gomig-21
What is the max tonnage ship the HAS-250 could sink with its 200kg warhead in your opinion?

Also, someone on another forum said that the missile with the coaxial rotors could be a loitering munition similar to the Israeli spike firefly


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> What is the max tonnage ship the HAS-250 could sink with its 200kg warhead in your opinion?



That a hell of a question, bluebro. The only thing I can use to make an even close, educated guess is to compare it to a similar missile that we know a lot about such as the Exocet. The Exocet is roughly the same size judging by the weight of the two missiles and not necessarily their length. 

Exocet:


Mass780 kilograms (1,720 lb)Length6 meters (19 ft 8 in)Diameter34.8 centimeters (1 ft 1.7 in)Warhead165 kilograms (364 lb)

Operational
range70-200 kilometers (120 mi; 110 nmi)Flight altitudeSea-skimming

HAS-250:

Mass 1,200 kilograms
Length 5,400 mm or 5.4 meters (17 ft 7 in)
Diameter 43.5 centimeters (1 ft 4 in)
Warhead 200 kilograms (441 lbs)
Operational
range 250 kilometers ( 155 mi; 134 nmi)
Flight altitude 3km / 5-10m sea skimming

So if you look at all those most important numbers to compare, the HAS-250 is pretty damn close to the Exocet and as a matter of fact, it's slightly smaller and a bit lighter and smaller only by very small differences yet. the warhead on the HAS-250 is significantly higher and more powerful, almost a quarter the percentage more despite its size difference.

Then when we take history to compare even more, the Exocet took out the HMS Sheffield without the warhead detonating! The missile impacted a critical part of the ship and started a fire that was incontrollable and ended up sinking the ship 4 days later. One can only deduce that had the warhead detonated, the ship would've most likely (with a very high probability) sunk in under 1 hour.

That said, the Sheffield was a type 2 guided missile destroyer of the mid 70s into the 80s so taking the ship's build and construction into account, I would think that today's ships are probably either as equal or better in not only build quality, but in fire suppression, better bulkhead separation design for quick and automated isolation and locking etc. 

So if we take displacement (or tonnage as you mentioned), the HMS Sheffield was 4,820 tones. If a single Exocet took out the Sheffield without even a detonation and it sank 4 days later in heavy seas after a fire raged in it that they couldn't put out, then I would think an HAS-250, taking into account some of the comparisons I listed above with a 1/4 percentage larger warhead, barely slower than the Exocet at .8 mach but still pretty fast, sea skimming would've ripped the Sheffield in half and sunk it in under an hour.

So at 5,000 tones, I would say it's probably capable of taking out a ship up to 7,500 tones if it impact the right spot of the hull right near the water level. Fire and damage is too excessive, ship starts to break down and if it hits anywhere near stored munitions or VLS SAMs etc., sionara. That's the max tonnage I would give it. 



Philip the Arab said:


> Also, someone on another forum said that the missile with the coaxial rotors could be a loitering munition similar to the Israeli spike firefly



When I suggested it belonged to a UAV/UCAV, I had completely missed the fact that they labeled it on a page that actually said "Munitions." And so my guess is completely out of the loop entirely and your loitering munition is a much more realistic one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

@Philip the Arab finally b350
It's really lovely monster

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> View attachment 792961
> View attachment 792959
> 
> @Philip the Arab finally b350
> It's really lovely monster


@Gomig-21 @The SC
Just as I predicted it would be a killing machine.

Also, may have came across Halcon cruise missile although not confirmed yet.

Resembles SCALP/Storm Shadow a bit and will likely be air launched and possibly ground launched.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

New Halcon and ADASI UAVs
@Bilal Khan (Quwa)
Check out that TB2 copy, Edge group will unveil 13 new products tommorow and have 40 under development. Seems they took military industrilization seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oublious

LoL....


they have try to copy TB2....

Even the ammunition is a copy cat....

Nobody will take you seriously...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Agha Sher

Oublious said:


> LoL....
> 
> 
> they have try to copy TB2....
> 
> Even the ammunition is a copy cat....
> 
> Nobody will take you seriously...



Worst part is that performance is still inferior to an almost decade old TB2

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Oublious

Agha Sher said:


> Worst part is that performance is still inferior to an almost decade old TB2




Did they hired South Africans or Chinese engineers?


----------



## Philip the Arab

New cruise missile called Saber with 290km called Saber. SATCOM communication guidance, 0.8 mach speed, 200kg warhead.

Guidance needs optical/infrared hopefully in the future.















HAS-250 anti ship missile new colorway and with some design changes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

New sounding rocket from Halcon

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Oublious said:


> LoL....
> 
> 
> they have try to copy TB2....
> 
> Even the ammunition is a copy cat....
> 
> Nobody will take you seriously...


The ammunition was developed over 5 years ago.

This isnt a direct TB2 copy but it takes design influence and is going to be a lightweight and a mass manufacutrable UCAV.









QX-5 UAV from ADASI

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> View attachment 793211
> View attachment 793212
> View attachment 793213
> View attachment 793214
> 
> 
> View attachment 793212
> 
> 
> View attachment 793213
> 
> 
> View attachment 793214
> 
> View attachment 793216
> 
> View attachment 793217
> 
> View attachment 793218
> 
> New sounding rocket from Halcon
> 
> View attachment 793219
> 
> 
> View attachment 793220
> 
> 
> View attachment 793221


What's that tube? Drone launcher?


Philip the Arab said:


> The ammunition was developed over 5 years ago.
> 
> This isnt a direct TB2 copy but it takes design influence and is going to be a lightweight and a mass manufacutrable UCAV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 793227
> 
> QX-5 UAV from ADASI


They are different not copy
Philip I'm still in shock of b 350 it's my love Halcon for you I just love b 350

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> What's that tube? Drone launcher?


loitering munition probably

Also there will be a Skyknight naval launcher with 21 missiles
@Gomig-21



http://tradearabia.com/touch/article/IND/389606

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> loitering munition probably
> 
> Also there will be a Skyknight naval launcher with 21 missiles
> @Gomig-21
> 
> 
> 
> http://tradearabia.com/touch/article/IND/389606


It's brilliant but still I'm waiting for an emirati atgm (monster atgm) and also air launched atgm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> It's brilliant but still I'm waiting for an emirati atgm (monster atgm) and also air launched atgm


That is easy to make for them now that they already have cruise missile projects.

There are 3 loitering munitions called monster unveil monster 10 monster 5 and monster 2

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> loitering munition probably
> 
> Also there will be a Skyknight naval launcher with 21 missiles
> @Gomig-21
> 
> 
> 
> http://tradearabia.com/touch/article/IND/389606








The Sky Knight Naval has 21 missiles with the ability to fire a missile every two seconds..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> The Sky Knight Naval has 21 missiles with the ability to fire a missile every two seconds..


This is the launcher it is like the RIM-116 RAM.










This is the RIM-116 for comparison






Hopefully EN acquires this for future vessels
@Gomig-21

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*The United Arab Emirates orders two additional Airbus A330 MRTT (Multi-Role Tanker Transport) aircraft increasing the fleet to five..*







------------------------------​

Incorporation of Elbit Systems UAE
ELBIT SYSTEMS EMIRATES In the United Arab Emirates






Elbit Systems has announced the establishment of a subsidiary of Elbit Systems Emirates (ESE) and the company, through the newly established Elbit Systems Emirates (ESE), will seek to promote long-term cooperation with the Armed Forces of the United Arab Emirates, and oversee the customization of solutions to the operational needs of users Finalists and lead technology transfer to local partners..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC
> Just as I predicted it would be a killing machine.



Indeed, you called it as usual. Whoever is the one who decided to paint them all black is a genius. It makes them just that much more intimidating.



Philip the Arab said:


> Also, may have came across Halcon cruise missile although not confirmed yet.



I can't keep up with all your post, my bro looo! But I think I replied on this HALCON cruise missile which you had specifically posted about it and we saw it in their usual, partial advert photography shots but enough to see the winglets and a pair of stealth edges. That was enough of an indication that was what it was going to be and if the two are connected (which I can't see them not being the case now), then this is exactly what we predicted was coming down the pipeline and man, did it not disappoint! Tremendous.



Philip the Arab said:


> New cruise missile called Saber with 290km called Saber. SATCOM communication guidance, 0.8 mach speed, 200kg warhead.
> 
> Guidance needs optical/infrared hopefully in the future.



That Saber 220 is insane! I like how they're keeping all the numbers in line with MRTC regulations, that can only mean that they're really targeting a particular market which sounds and looks really good.

Wasn't this the stealthy cruise missile you had a partial pick of and you posted it and we were talking about it with the stealth edges? It's the same one, just painted black.



Philip the Arab said:


> HAS-250 anti ship missile new colorway and with some design changes.



Great presentation, PTA. Really outstanding work keeping up with what appears to be a crapload of developments happening one after the other and especially within particular munitions themselves which makes it even that more difficult to keep up with, Nice work, brother.



Philip the Arab said:


> Also there will be a Skyknight naval launcher with 21 missiles
> @Gomig-21
> http://tradearabia.com/touch/article/IND/389606



Yeah man, something about those missiles system and that one in particular. It reminds me of a cross between the Bastion Coastal Defensive SAM system and basically a missile artillery system that can be deadly in a surprise attack. Love that and hope that's one of their on-field successfully implemented systems. I can see this as a mobile defensive system with its own radar and own comms cabin and just a completely independent system that can accompany all sorts of tank, armored and even infantry divisions, giving them all sorts of additional firepower that is easily employed. I look back at how the Egyptian infantrymen accompanying tanks and armor crossing the canal and laying waste at enemy armor with portable, wire-guided SAGGER missiles! Imagine had they possessed these bas as(s) mofos!? lol Enemy of the time would've been extra crispy charred and would've never even thought of crossing the west side as a barrage of these would've rained down on them like a desert sandstorm. 

My affection to this system could also be because I had mentioned it (along with the Al-Tariq missiles) on the EAF Mirage 2Ks and how Edge & specifically Halcon was making a major impact on the Egyptian Armed Forces it seemed and I pointed out how that Skynight launcher (not the naval the original one) would be a devastating addition to the Egyptian Armed Forces and this one guy jumped so ugly on me about how it was ridiculous and even if it wasn't. it's 15 years away and all this mumbo jumbo jive. 

So the first day either one of the Skynights becomes operational, please make it a MUST that yours truly gets the report so I can let my Russian Friend know about it immediately! lol 



The SC said:


> *The United Arab Emirates orders two additional Airbus A330 MRTT (Multi-Role Tanker Transport) aircraft increasing the fleet to five..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------​



Sorry ya Rayis ya Sa3at el Basha, I'm nowhere near being able to discuss Elbit systems at this show. That's like a charcoal red hot dagger being driven into my gut and spun 8 times.

That aside, This deal for an extra 2 MRTTs to the UAE will tell us A LOT of how seriously they're taking EAF orders for any type of either aircraft (the 30 additional F3R Rafales, the Meteor missiles and now, the EAF order signed 4 months ago for a pair or 3 of these. So it is imperative that we see the EAF A330 MRTTs delivered to the land of the pharos way before our brothers in the UAE see any of the additional ones they just signed for here. This will be a huge indication of how things have in fact changed or is the old narrative slowly rearing its ugly head for a viscous comeback!? The latter would suck!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Sorry ya Rayis ya Sa3at el Basha, I'm nowhere near being able to discuss Elbit systems at this show. That's like a charcoal red hot dagger being driven into my gut and spun 8 times.
> 
> That aside, This deal for an extra 2 MRTTs to the UAE will tell us A LOT of how seriously they're taking EAF orders for any type of either aircraft (the 30 additional F3R Rafales, the Meteor missiles and now, the EAF order signed 4 months ago for a pair or 3 of these. So it is imperative that we see the EAF A330 MRTTs delivered to the land of the pharos way before our brothers in the UAE see any of the additional ones they just signed for here. This will be a huge indication of how things have in fact changed or is the old narrative slowly rearing its ugly head for a viscous comeback!? The latter would suck!


You know Bro..Any qualified company can open a branch in the UAE..This was Elbit's decision..not a deal..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*EDGE launches the first anti-jamming system made in the UAE to enhance navigation flexibility*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The UAE IGG shows its plane in a cabin that holds two Heli-drones..with a range of 100 km and it can be armed ..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> *EDGE launches the first anti-jamming system made in the UAE to enhance navigation flexibility*


This is going to be used on Al Tariq Block 2s and other missile to guard against GPS jamming.


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> This is going to be used on Al Tariq Block 2s and other missile to guard against GPS jamming.


Yes.. among many other systems..


----------



## The SC

The HSLD Mk 83 weapon uses components also found in the Mk 81 and Mk 82 bombs, and made its public debut at the Dubai Airshow, taking place Nov. 14-18 in the United Arab Emirates. The company also integrated a GNSS anti-jamming system into the bomb.

The kit also features a new height-of-burst sensor for airburst applications to neutralize strategic infrastructure such as radar installations.

Meanwhile, a newly developed 500-pound penetration warhead is in the final stages of its integration into the weapon. The warhead is meant to defeat hardened targets, such as underground bunkers.

https://www.defensenews.com/digital...+DFN&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC

The Rash 2-H has the highest payload in the Rash family, can perform patrol tasks and provide border security and targeted threats. The Rash 2-H uses its own laser mapping system to find and track targets during day and night operations. 

“The Rash 2-H is made by converting cheap conventional ammunition into guided ammunition. We started with the development of the Rash 1, based on 60mm mortars, then moved on to the Rash 2 based on 120mm mortars and then upgraded to the Rash 2-H” .

The Rash 2-H 1 has a weight of 3.5 kilograms, and the Rash 2-H weighs about 13.5 kilograms. 
The difference is an explosive warhead.

This ammunition is being tested in the UAE with the armed forces and can be integrated into manned or unmanned systems..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC

Commenting on this landmark international elevation of a UAE-manufactured missile, H.E. Faisal Al Bannai, EDGE Group CEO and Managing Director said: “SkyKnight is the UAE’s first, but will not be the last air defence missile developed by HALCON. It is one of several tremendous achievements announced as part of the nation’s aim to establish sovereign defence capabilities, and with the goal to address ever-evolving threats that are not well covered by many players in the market*. We are pleased to team up with Rheinmetall, a leading player in the defence industry, for us to jointly offer the world’s most advanced and comprehensive C-RAM solution leveraging our SkyKnight missile and Rheinmetall’s Skynex solution. *This collaboration is a clear message that EDGE is open to teaming up with various players to offer joint advance solutions.”

The Oerlikon Skynex air defence system comprises the* Oerlikon Skynex control node, multi-sensor units (MSU) featuring active electronically scanned multi-mode radars (AMMR)*, multiple 35mm revolver guns RG Mk3 and HALCON’s SkyKnight C-RAM missiles and missile launchers, each of which has a capacity of 60 missiles. HALCON’s C-RAM missile is capable of tracking and neutralising numerous, multi-directional incoming targets at one time, providing protection for static assets, as well as for mobile and mechanised forces. Transportable and mobile, the system can be deployed fixed on land, sea and moving land platform.

https://halcon.ae/news/596


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## dani191

what about export? how much uae defence export?


Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21
> What is the max tonnage ship the HAS-250 could sink with its 200kg warhead in your opinion?
> 
> Also, someone on another forum said that the missile with the coaxial rotors could be a loitering munition similar to the Israeli spike firefly
> 
> View attachment 792169


its look like copy of israel firefly
its make it easy to buy the tech instaed develop it like israel do buy however if its work why not

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Gomig-21 
Earth quick which @The SC posted has 3.6 meters of penetration into reinforced concrete which is quite a lot. It is far better than the BLU-109 but worse than the GBU-28 by a bit.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Nasef missile doesnt use rocket booster for air launching as I thought and it will be used on the new Calidus B-250

It is comparable to the American GBU-53 SDB II






@Wilhelm II @Gomig-21 @The SC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*The UAE is moving towards a contract for MSAM air defense worth $3.5 billion*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460599154636382212










It seems that the UAE will get a Block 2 missile with the capabilities of HTK to intercept ballistic missiles

It is clear that there is a high level of TOT..


Tariq Abdul Rahim Al Hosani, CEO of Tawazun Economic Council, revealed that the Ministry of Defense intends to acquire the Korean Air Defense System (MSAM), which will constitute a qualitative addition to the capabilities and capabilities of the national air defense, explaining that the value of the deal may reach about 3.5 billion US dollars (equivalent to about 12.9 billion). billion dirhams).

The MSAM system is considered one of the most modern medium-range air defense missile systems and one of the most advanced in the world.

Al Hosani said: We have reached very advanced stages in negotiations with the Korean side and are close to concluding a final agreement in this regard, explaining that the two sides agreed to develop the system according to the operational requirements of the Air Force and Air Defense of the United Arab Emirates.


He added: This deal comes within the framework of the new scope of work of the Tawazun Economic Council, which is currently managing the procurement and contracts of the Ministry of Defense, stressing that the Tawazun Council will continue to work with its strategic partners to enhance the country's defense capabilities and achieve strategic priorities in this field, as well as continuous development in the fields of advanced technology. In a way that contributes to achieving the state’s vision of building an advanced defense sector that serves future goals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani191

The SC said:


> *The UAE is moving towards a contract for MSAM air defense worth $3.5 billion*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460599154636382212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is clear that there is a high level of TOT..
> 
> Tariq Abdul Rahim Al Hosani, CEO of Tawazun Economic Council, revealed that the Ministry of Defense intends to acquire the Korean Air Defense System (MSAM), which will constitute a qualitative addition to the capabilities and capabilities of the national air defense, explaining that the value of the deal may reach about 3.5 billion US dollars (equivalent to about 12.9 billion). billion dirhams).
> 
> The MSAM system is considered one of the most modern medium-range air defense missile systems and one of the most advanced in the world.
> 
> Al Hosani said: We have reached very advanced stages in negotiations with the Korean side and are close to concluding a final agreement in this regard, explaining that the two sides agreed to develop the system according to the operational requirements of the Air Force and Air Defense of the United Arab Emirates.
> 
> 
> He added: This deal comes within the framework of the new scope of work of the Tawazun Economic Council, which is currently managing the procurement and contracts of the Ministry of Defense, stressing that the Tawazun Council will continue to work with its strategic partners to enhance the country's defense capabilities and achieve strategic priorities in this field, as well as continuous development in the fields of advanced technology. In a way that contributes to achieving the state’s vision of building an advanced defense sector that serves future goals.


its 40 km range air defence


----------



## dani191

The SC said:


> *The UAE is moving towards a contract for MSAM air defense worth $3.5 billion*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460599154636382212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that the UAE will get a Block 2 missile with the capabilities of HTK to intercept ballistic missiles
> 
> It is clear that there is a high level of TOT..
> 
> 
> Tariq Abdul Rahim Al Hosani, CEO of Tawazun Economic Council, revealed that the Ministry of Defense intends to acquire the Korean Air Defense System (MSAM), which will constitute a qualitative addition to the capabilities and capabilities of the national air defense, explaining that the value of the deal may reach about 3.5 billion US dollars (equivalent to about 12.9 billion). billion dirhams).
> 
> The MSAM system is considered one of the most modern medium-range air defense missile systems and one of the most advanced in the world.
> 
> Al Hosani said: We have reached very advanced stages in negotiations with the Korean side and are close to concluding a final agreement in this regard, explaining that the two sides agreed to develop the system according to the operational requirements of the Air Force and Air Defense of the United Arab Emirates.
> 
> 
> He added: This deal comes within the framework of the new scope of work of the Tawazun Economic Council, which is currently managing the procurement and contracts of the Ministry of Defense, stressing that the Tawazun Council will continue to work with its strategic partners to enhance the country's defense capabilities and achieve strategic priorities in this field, as well as continuous development in the fields of advanced technology. In a way that contributes to achieving the state’s vision of building an advanced defense sector that serves future goals.


why not buy barak 8?


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



Check it out, if there was any doubt about that winged glide bomb being mounted upside-down on whatever aircraft and then it spins right side up immediately after launch, then these pictures have erased all that doubt, and not only on the Mirage 2K like we saw on the EAF ones, but also the EAF F-16s blck 52. They even sprayed on the name Al-Tariq the correct way for static display and upside-down on the mounted units to be read correctly in both instances. That flat black color is very intimidating.



The SC said:


>



@Philip the Arab , it seems we were right about the duo-counter rotating blades for a type of STOVL UAV/UCAV, but never expected it to be the size of a hand-held drone! I thought my MAVIC-PRO was tiny and works well taking off and landing on the boat, but this thing is ridiculous! lol. But the way the sleeve hides the countering blade mechanism is terrific.



Philip the Arab said:


> Earth quick which @The SC posted has 3.6 meters of penetration into reinforced concrete which is quite a lot. It is far better than the BLU-109 but worse than the GBU-28 by a bit.



Just looking at that thing, you can tell it's a nasty mofo that will take out a wide collaboration of vermanical cretins along the Libyan border lmao.



dani191 said:


> why not buy barak 8?



Because no one in the Arab world wants to buy any Israeli crap while you're destroying Palestinian homes and stealing their lands and their villages, THAT'S WHY! But then again, you knew that quite well. Don't worry, by the looks of it, since that despicable ELBIT had a booth at the show and their office in London is getting pelted with paint and demonstrators, it's only a matter of time before the UAE engages your kind in some way or the other.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

TV seeker visual recognition algorithm developed by Halcon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Found the new brochures for Halcon products brothers

@Wilhelm II @The SC @Gomig-21

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


>


MX-10 will be replaced by the indigenous Gimbal-270 so the cheeky Canadians cant apply their sanctions.

It can also be used on helicopters and fixed wing aircraft.

I expect them to develop a heavyweight turret in the future as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Wilhelm II @The SC 
Halcon developed a drone that functions like an ATGM

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> @Wilhelm II @The SC
> Halcon developed a drone that functions like an ATGM
> View attachment 798327
> View attachment 798328


Link of brochures please
Lovely
UAE ordered 80 rafales how you see that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> Link of brochures please
> Lovely
> UAE ordered 80 rafales how you see that?


Hopefully Halcon missiles are integrated on the Rafale.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Hunter 10 UAV has been sold to a foreign customer according to members of another forum that attended the Dubai Airshow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Hunter 10 UAV has been sold to a foreign customer according to members of another forum that attended the Dubai Airshow.


So does that mean hunter 10 is ready?!
Wonderful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> So does that mean hunter 10 is ready?!
> Wonderful


No, brother it is a signed contract and will be delivered in the end of 2022 hopefully.

The Shadow suicide drones will be delivered in the first quarter of 2022 according to the CEO.






Below is a statment from the CEO

"Progress also appears good on the Shadow series of high-speed loitering munitions, with flight tests and operational tests finished and initial deliveries earmarked for 2022. Hunter tube-launched drones will be ready for delivery in Q3-Q4 2022, Al Bannai added."

Garmoosha will be delivered January 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Hunter 10 UAV has been sold to a foreign customer according to members of another forum that attended the Dubai Airshow.


Hunter 10 loitering munition..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Video about the Reach-S they think first flight test will take another year. I hope they will develop a larger drone similar to the MQ-9 and drones like the Boeing Loyal wingman or the Indian HAL CATS in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

The Shadow-50P drone has a listed range of 295km by Halcon but with a speed of 180km per hour and 9 hours endurance it can reach 1500+km range.


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

RASH-2H Emirates missile

*Adasi's Rash 2-H*






14.5 kg explosive warhead 

Fully autonomous flight control 
INS/GPS guidance 

Range up to 18 km 
Speed 150 m/s






Equipped with its own laser mapping system to find and track targets during day and night operations..

Effective high-precision guided munition system 

Capable of quickly engaging small and medium-sized threats 

Directing munitions to ground targets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*EDGE*


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473014222699307016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

The SC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473014222699307016



that account logo on twitter could have gone for a more unique account logo , i mean seriously , warner brothers ? xD

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## The SC

Abu Dhabi said:


> that account logo on twitter could have gone for a more unique account logo , i mean seriously , warner brothers ? xD


The video is interesting though..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> The video is interesting though..


Halcon is developing ballistic missiles, I hope they develop hypersonic glide warheads for them.

Brazil used a sounding rocket for its hypersonic program.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tshering22

UAE is becoming quite the regional powerhouse these days.


Liberalizing trade, strengthening the defense industry;
Enhancing ties with as many countries as possible;
Making their country a more attractive investment destination than ever before;
Collaborating more with regional partners both within and outside the Arab world;
Now all that remains is the UAE-US deal on F-35As. This would make the UAE the second-most powerful air force in the Middle East behind Israel, capable of ensuring its regional defense and projecting power in the entire northern African belt.

F-35s integrated with these UCAVs would add a formidable edge to their arsenal along with these domestic weapons.




Philip the Arab said:


> Video about the Reach-S they think first flight test will take another year. I hope they will develop a larger drone similar to the MQ-9 and drones like the Boeing Loyal wingman or the Indian HAL CATS in the future.
> 
> View attachment 799736



Reach-S seems like a deadly platform that would give UAE unprecedented power in the region to alter geopolitics in its favor. This means greater access and influence in countries like Ethiopia, Libya and serious competition for influence in places like Eritrea, Sudan, South Sudan, Somalia, and Morocco, where Turkey is currently a dominant political force.

Commercial competition is good for the region. Hope to see these drones in the Jordanian Air Force soon. I heard that you guys are modernizing your tactical airlift capabilities with more US-made C-130Js. Any interest in the RJAF for UCAVs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## War Eagle

Tshering22 said:


> UAE is becoming quite the regional powerhouse



Not really. When It comes to military matters, it has become the regional center of arms dealing and that's about it. 



Tshering22 said:


> Enhancing ties with as many countries as possible



It has pissed off quite a lot of its neighbors. It's pretty much only become buddy buddy with Israel which is a pretty dumb trade considering it has seemingly sacrificed a lot of good will in its relations with pretty much all its anti-Israel neighbors with the exception of Bahrain. 




Tshering22 said:


> Collaborating more with regional partners both within and outside the Arab world



Definitely not within. Which Arab nation has it gotten closer with? None. 




Tshering22 said:


> Now all that remains is the UAE-US deal on F-35As. This would make the UAE the second-most powerful air force in the Middle East behind Israel



For what though? It doesn't want to fight Qatar or Saudi Arabia and it can't beat Iran no matter how crappy its air force is. 100s of billions spent on F-16s, intentionally handicapped F-35s, Rafales, and overpriced ammunition just to take pot shots at rogue non-state militias in Yemen and do training with neighboring air forces with an actual purpose? 



Tshering22 said:


> el, capable of ensuring its regional defense and projecting power in the entire northern African belt.



Absolutely not. The UAE definitely could not project air power in North Africa. 


Something happened to Saudi Arabia, UAE, and Bahrain when Trump took power and it has absolutely screwed the foreign policy of all three of these countries to their collective detriment.


----------



## Trango Towers

United said:


> One thing is for sure UAE and Saudi are very successfull developed countries
> 
> Both of these countries produce some of the best products in the world
> 
> The rules of UAE have made it a safe Heaven for all peace loving Humans
> 
> UAE has converted a desert into a well developed and recycled country
> 
> Kingdoms are judges by the satisfaction of its people
> 
> Emirates has always thought of its people and then itself that's why its the home of millions away from theirs
> 
> One thing is for sure as my Arab friends tell me if WAR is broken in UAE then Pakistanis will be the first to defend this beautiful country called UAE.


How much did u get paid to put your tongue so far up ??


----------



## JawadKKhan

War Eagle said:


> Something happened to Saudi Arabia, UAE, and Bahrain when Trump took power and it has absolutely screwed the foreign policy of all three of these countries to their collective detriment.



It has benefited these countries. 

On the other note, UAE is at heart of world's tourism. Its wealth, enormous trade, international cooperation. Almost world's every giant has Asia offices in UAE. These are the strengths of UAE. It obviously has way more capability and means to project power then armed to the teeth but economically weak nations. 

We need to realize economy is the real power. Not just Your people's welfare, worldclass infrastructure but ability to influence & project power internationally.


----------



## The SC

The United Arab Emirates ranked 18th among the largest arms exporters, according to SIPRI.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477875762162241538

Jumping from 25th to 18th within a year, is a remarkable development..

And the future looks really cool; Edge talked about having 40 new products in development ..... 

https://www.albayan.ae/uae/news/2021-11-18-1.4301064

Imagine 40 new products other than the existing ones... These will give a strong impetus to the export prospects... As a result, the company's position in the global arms export market will improve further...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> The United Arab Emirates ranked 18th among the largest arms exporters, according to SIPRI.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477875762162241538
> 
> Jumping from 25th to 18th within a year, is a remarkable development..
> 
> And the future looks really cool; Edge talked about having 40 new products in development .....
> 
> https://www.albayan.ae/uae/news/2021-11-18-1.4301064
> 
> Imagine 40 new products other than the existing ones... These will give a strong impetus to the export prospects... As a result, the company's position in the global arms export market will improve further...


Their growth is amazing, hope for more cooperation with Egypt especially.

The field of drones is very promising and they will unveil swarm drones in Feburary.

My main hope is that they develop a loyal wingman drone in the next 5-10 years. It will be very useful for defending UAE airspace and cheaper to use without risking losing a pilot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Their growth is amazing, hope for more cooperation with Egypt especially.
> 
> The field of drones is very promising and they will unveil swarm drones in Feburary.
> 
> My main hope is that they develop a loyal wingman drone in the next 5-10 years. It will be very useful for defending UAE airspace and cheaper to use without risking losing a pilot.
> 
> 
> View attachment 805656


Yes they will certainly make one or even two with France, South Korea and Russia..


Take a look at this impressive list just between 2013-14:

Adasi's new airship, Aerostat 200

The Silver Sword project from the Emirati Al-Fattan basins..creativity and distinction

Abu Dhabi Ship Building builds a new patrol vessel OPV

The new Abu Dhabi Mar boat... a deadly masterpiece

Corvette Baynunah .. the pride of the UAE Navy

The new Emirati Falaj-2 boat

An Emirati company produces the world's first anti-submarine drone

UAE NSR drones, hunter of hostile drones

Global Yabhoun plane + Yabhoun Navy plane.. Two Emirati masterpieces from Adcom Systems

The new Emirati Thunder missile.

Caracal of the United Arab Emirates displays new pistols at the dsei exhibition 2013

Adcom System to display the latest Emirati-made drone in November

The surprising news: The UAE is developing a new generation of stealth cruise missiles

Unmanned boats, patrol missions in the United Arab Emirates

Emirati sniper rifles... Creativity of Excellence

After the most luxurious patrols in the world, Dubai Police is at sea with a high-speed boat

The terrible Emirati Jobaria

Mini submarines are made in the United Arab Emirates

Caracal Car-816 Photo Album

Caracal Ammunition for the UAE produces two million rounds per month for the benefit of an American company 

The Emirati Al-Tariq missile proves its outstanding accuracy

The UAE is following in the footsteps of manufacturing the Marte ER missile with enhanced range

Dubai Sat 2 is an Emirati satellite capable of imaging the entire globe

The UAE is building mobile marine centers at sea

Eclipse Class The new Emirati creativity 

Emirates Tech is developing an unmanned helicopter

The Emirates manufactures components for the Sky Shield air defense system and components for the Eurofighter Typhoon 

UAE Burkan Ammunition Factory

A report on the Emirates (Etihad 40) plane

Some technical details of the UAE's Leiphon Hunter (aircraft hunter)

Female Airmen Impress UAV Hunter with Photo Tracking Technology at IDEX 2013

Russia is ready to give the UAE the right to manufacture BMP-3 munitions

Tawazun UAE participates in the manufacture of Typhoon 

An Emirati strategic plan to build a base for military industries in various fields

About the UAE-made hovercraft

Tawazun enters into a partnership with Saab to establish a national facility to develop and manufacture the next generation of radar systems

Tawazun showcases the latest Emirati manufacturing innovations at IDEX 2013

The UAE will make stamp and stop systems in cooperation with Turkey's Aselsan

UAE-Serbia arms industry agreement worth 100 million euros

Tawazun UAE displays the Saber aircraft at Milipol Qatar 2012

The Emirates and BAE Systems agree to manufacture armored vehicles in the Emirates

The UAE Tiger Wagon Receives the Prestigious 'STANAG 4569 Level 3' Certification

Adasi of the United Arab Emirates, Saab of Sweden and Piaggio Aero of Italy to develop a new reconnaissance aircraft

UAE Adcom and Bombs are blowing new Xtreme

The Emirates wagon (Antelope)

Turkish-Emirati cooperation in building coast guard ships

Dassault and the UAE University sign a memorandum of understanding in the field of aerospace industries

The UAE tiger chariot in the service of the police

The story of the Emirates and the mako training jet

Bomb (Yahun Xtreme) UAE

The BTR-3U is an Emirati design!!

New combat vehicle manufactured in the United Arab Emirates

United 40 plane

The UAE will manufacture helicopters

Emirati Guardian and Hunter chariot

UAE Caracal pistol.. Pioneering ambition

Emirates Armored Vehicle (Tiger)

The Emirates presents (Phoenix), a new princess in the world of four-wheel drive

The UAE is building a factory for military and civilian vehicles


For the eyes of the forum, live shooting for the UAE Jubaria system







Then you have newer products from 2014 to 2021.. plus 40 new products under development..

https://edgegroup.ae/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@The SC
2 important developments air defense missiles, and engines for cruise missile. The Saber 220 and HAS-250 will use the same engine.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

And there is more to follow, Edge CEO Faisal Al Bannai tells Aviation Week. He says his company will develop additional missile products, particularly for air defense.

In terms of the need to procure key components for complex weapons developed by EDGE, such as the Halcon HAS-250 cruise missile, Al Bannai revealed plans to develop indigenous engines in the UAE to power UAVs and cruise missiles.

He said that EDGE already uses some of their own engines, and ‘subsystem providers are already identified’ for an active programme. EDGE plans to unveil a local design house for the engines and it will also announce an engine joint design authority.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Tshering22

War Eagle said:


> Not really. When It comes to military matters, it has become the regional center of arms dealing and that's about it.



The point is, they are making money and inducting new weaponry that will help them defend their country. If that works, why not?




> It has pissed off quite a lot of its neighbors. It's pretty much only become buddy with Israel which is a pretty dumb trade considering it has seemingly sacrificed a lot of goodwill in its relations with pretty much all its anti-Israel neighbors with the exception of Bahrain.
> Definitely not within. Which Arab nation has it gotten closer with? None.



The GCC is a group of all major Gulf economies in the region. While ties with Doha are still icy due to the 2017 diplomatic stand-off, UAE has been enjoying strong ties with Jordan, Egypt, 5 other fellow GCC members, and has been engaging more with countries like Sudan and Cyprus as well as making more headway towards European countries. 

The rest of the countries in the region are anyway too useless from their perspective to consider. 



> For what though? It doesn't want to fight Qatar or Saudi Arabia and it can't beat Iran no matter how crappy its air force is. 100s of billions spent on F-16s, intentionally handicapped F-35s, Rafales, and overpriced ammunition just to take potshots at rogue non-state militias in Yemen and do training with neighboring air forces with an actual purpose?



The UAE does not have to defeat Iran; it just has to make the cost of escalation very difficult. Their military combined with the allies like France & the UK will simply swat Iranians out if push came to shove. Iran's only threat is to lob missiles at Emirati cities to scare away the migrant population. 
Do you really think that the home countries of the immigrants working there will take it kindly to see their citizens killed in missile strikes? Iran will have a pissed-off Pakistan, India, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, and the Philippines among other countries to deal with, of which 1 borders with Iran and the other is a stone's throw away.



> Absolutely not. The UAE definitely could not project air power in North Africa.
> 
> Something happened to Saudi Arabia, UAE, and Bahrain when Trump took power and it has absolutely screwed the foreign policy of all three of these countries to their collective detriment.



You misunderstand me. I was talking about projecting influence, not flying Emirati jets in African skies.

Screwed the foreign policy? All the three are coming out and joining the rest of the world in trade, development, and defense cooperation, normalizing ties, minimizing regional conflicts and focusing on a world beyond oil.


----------



## The SC

*IDEX 2021: The Most Impressive Defence Company Came From The UAE: EDGE Group*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## War Eagle

Tshering22 said:


> The point is, they are making money and inducting new weaponry that will help them defend their country. If that works, why not?



But they aren't making money. They are spending a ridiculous amounts of money just to be glorified middle-men in the global arms trade. It's just not good for the strategic outlook of the country. The UAE is already famous for being a hub of illegal activity, this full blown push into arms dealing seems to play into that.



Tshering22 said:


> While ties with Doha are still icy due to the 2017 diplomatic stand-off,



Icy is an understatement. What the UAE, Saudi Arabia, and Bahrain attempted has put a permanent negative mark on the relations with their neighbors and irreparably harmed their standing amongst their neighbors. How can a countries like Jordan or Kuwait or Iraq or Lebanon trust the UAE and Saudi Arabia to play nice if their national interests are suddenly in opposition to the ideological leanings and political whims of the Crown Princes of Abu Dhabi or Saudi Arabia?

You saw what happened with Lebanon, the minute a government official dares question the policy of a crown prince, suddenly it's sanctions time for Lebanon. It's personal to them. The foreign policy of these nations have changed from their collective national interests to becoming the playthings of Princes.



Tshering22 said:


> UAE has been enjoying strong ties with Jordan, Egypt, 5 other fellow GCC members



Not really. The leaders pay lip service to each other but the vast majority is just talk. Very little is of substance. And what little substance there is seems entirely reliant on the whims of how these Crowns Princes feel like, which easily changes as the wind blows.




Tshering22 said:


> has been engaging more with countries like Sudan and Cyprus



"engaging more"

You mean actively assisting and investing in Ethiopia and its leadership in direct opposition to the national interests of both Sudan and Egypt? Yeah, real nice "engagement" and "close ties".

Supporting Israel's increasing incursions on the Jordanian Monarchy's stewardship of the Al Aqsa? Sanctioning Lebanon and attacking their political structures?

What does Cyrpus or Greece bring to the table for the UAE? Absolutely nothing, the military cooperation purely exists to antagonize Turkey. Why? Because their Crown Prince suddenly has a vendetta against Turkey. Why? Who knows.




Tshering22 said:


> The UAE does not have to defeat Iran; it just has to make the cost of escalation very difficult.



Iran has the largest missile arsenal in the entire region. If Iran was interested in making the UAE disappear, it honestly wouldn't be that hard. No amount of Rafales can stop thousands of ballistic missiles hitting Abu Dhabi and Dubai.

Again, it wouldn't even be that costly for Iran.




Tshering22 said:


> Their military combined with the allies like France & the UK will simply swat Iranians out if push came to shove.



France and the UK aren't not going to help the UAE in a military engagement with Iran. Not even close.



Tshering22 said:


> Iran's only threat



Except that Iran hasn't threatened the UAE. It's the reverse... why? Beats me. You think it would be in the Emirati national interest to be nice to their largest neighbor but they seem set on antagonizing Iran.



Tshering22 said:


> Do you really think that the home countries of the immigrants working there will take it kindly to see their citizens killed in missile strikes?



India, Pakistan, and the Philippines won't intervene if the UAE is attacked by Iran. There is no point.



Tshering22 said:


> ou misunderstand me. I was talking about projecting influence



They aren't projecting influence either. They've been rubbing elbows with the ruling elite in a few countries but their foreign policy has alienated the vast majority of North Africans especially when it comes to normalization. They are aggravating a civil war and supporting the reinstatement of a dictatorship in Libya. They helped orchestrate a anti-democratic coup in Tunisia. They are supporting Ethiopia in threatening Egypt and Sudan's crucial water supply. On top of also supporting another anti-democratic coup in Sudan.

The UAE and Saudi Arabia are strangling democracy in the MENA in its crib and your acting like their saints because suddenly they joined the pro-Israel line.



Tshering22 said:


> All the three are coming out and joining the rest of the world in trade, development, and defense cooperation



No, they aren't.



Tshering22 said:


> normalizing ties, minimizing regional conflicts and focusing on a world beyond oil.



Have you not paid attention the region at all. Those 3 countries are actively creating and provoking vast amounts of hostility and conflict in their region. They are antagonizing Iran, Turkey, Qatar, Palestine, and actively participating in conflicts in Yemen, Libya, Syria, Ethiopia, etc. They're actively creating more regional conflicts.


----------



## Tshering22

War Eagle said:


> But they aren't making money. They are spending a ridiculous amount of money just to be glorified middlemen in the global arms trade. It's just not good for the strategic outlook of the country. The UAE is already famous for being a hub of illegal activity, this full-blown push into arms dealing seems to play into that.
> 
> 
> 
> Icy is an understatement. What the UAE, Saudi Arabia, and Bahrain attempted has put a permanent negative mark on the relations with their neighbors and irreparably harmed their standing amongst their neighbors. How can a country like Jordan or Kuwait or Iraq or Lebanon trust the UAE and Saudi Arabia to play nice if their national interests are suddenly in opposition to the ideological leanings and political whims of the Crown Princes of Abu Dhabi or Saudi Arabia?
> 
> You saw what happened with Lebanon, the minute a government official dares question the policy of a crown prince, suddenly it's sanctions time for Lebanon. It's personal to them. The foreign policy of these nations have changed from their collective national interests to becoming the playthings of Princes.
> 
> Not really. The leaders pay lip service to each other but the vast majority is just talk. Very little is of substance. And what little substance there is seems entirely reliant on the whims of how these Crowns Princes feel like, which easily changes as the wind blows.
> 
> "engaging more"
> 
> You mean actively assisting and investing in Ethiopia and its leadership in direct opposition to the national interests of both Sudan and Egypt? Yeah, real nice "engagement" and "close ties".
> 
> Supporting Israel's increasing incursions on the Jordanian Monarchy's stewardship of the Al Aqsa? Sanctioning Lebanon and attacking their political structures?
> 
> What does Cyrpus or Greece bring to the table for the UAE? Absolutely nothing, the military cooperation purely exists to antagonize Turkey. Why? Because their Crown Prince suddenly has a vendetta against Turkey. Why? Who knows.
> 
> Iran has the largest missile arsenal in the entire region. If Iran was interested in making the UAE disappear, it honestly wouldn't be that hard. No amount of Rafales can stop thousands of ballistic missiles hitting Abu Dhabi and Dubai.
> 
> Again, it wouldn't even be that costly for Iran.
> 
> France and the UK aren't not going to help the UAE in a military engagement with Iran. Not even close.
> Except that Iran hasn't threatened the UAE. It's the reverse... why? Beats me. You think it would be in the Emirati national interest to be nice to their largest neighbor but they seem set on antagonizing Iran.
> 
> India, Pakistan, and the Philippines won't intervene if the UAE is attacked by Iran. There is no point.
> 
> They aren't projecting influence either. They've been rubbing elbows with the ruling elite in a few countries but their foreign policy has alienated the vast majority of North Africans especially when it comes to normalization. They are aggravating a civil war and supporting the reinstatement of a dictatorship in Libya. They helped orchestrate an anti-democratic coup in Tunisia. They are supporting Ethiopia is threatening Egypt and Sudan's crucial water supply. On top of also supporting another anti-democratic coup in Sudan.
> 
> The UAE and Saudi Arabia are strangling democracy in the MENA in its crib and you acting like their saints because suddenly they joined the pro-Israel line.
> 
> No, they aren't.
> 
> Have you not paid attention to the region at all. Those 3 countries are actively creating and provoking vast amounts of hostility and conflict in their region. They are antagonizing Iran, Turkey, Qatar, Palestine, and actively participating in conflicts in Yemen, Libya, Syria, Ethiopia, etc. They're actively creating more regional conflicts.



There will be some allies and there will be some enemies. 

For example, normalizing ties with Israel is increasingly becoming common in the Arab world. Bahrain and UAE did it; Oman has already maintained regional neutrality and has even met the Israeli ex-PM Netanyahu which was publicized a couple of years ago. Egypt and Jordan have open diplomatic ties with Israel long before these states did and now chances are that Saudi and later Kuwait might also normalize ties with them. This is purely commercial and reduces regional tensions so that they can focus on commercial and economic activities with a splash of security-related matters. 

Israel and the issue with Gaza and West Bank is a dead horse now. GCC states are just pragmatic to realize it early and move on rather than rankle on some old ideological mumbo jumbo of the region. Not a single GCC member has any borders along with Israel nor has any direct conflict with them. Why would they want to continue this enmity and behave like Iran's leadership? Iranian clerics are desperate to win some attention and control of the Middle East much like Erdogan is trying to do since his ascension as the Turkish President /earlier PM. Qatar is not such a powder keg as there have been attempts to normalize the ties between it and the rest of the GCC members, especially the UAE.

The Yemen conflict was a part of the GCC pact they had made with Saudi Arabia. It is kinda like the regional NATO and naturally, UAE is concerned that Iran-backed militias should not be strengthened in Yemen. No war is perfect and naturally, this one was a mess like all the other wars are. Syria has become the regional kitchen with everyone involved. Name me one prominent group that is not fighting or funding there. Turks, Arabs, and Iranians are vying for power through Syria while Russia is safeguarding its assets in that country. The only major Muslim country missing in action in Syria is Pakistan. 

Jordan or Kuwait do not seem to be having any diplomatic issues with the UAE, meanwhile, Lebanon is almost dead and is of no relevance to the UAE. 

The current UAE support in Ethiopia is to support Aby Ahmed's government retain control of the country in a civil war. China is also involved there arming the government troops against the Tigray fighters. What's your point? If Ahmed later decides to make a dam or not, that is not UAE's problem. When they enter the civil war, the UAE has some clear objectives in mind for influence. I don't know what it is, but the last of it would be to tell the Ethiopians to dam the Nile as it serves 0 purposes for the Emiratis.

If you assume those French and British bases in the UAE are just for fun, then you are mistaken. One Iranian missile falls on them and you see how the region changes. Iran's missiles missed their mark when they attacked the US base in retaliation to the assassination of the IRGC commander Qasim Soleimani. Had they actually done any significant loss of life of the American soldiers, WW3 would have started by now. 
One of the smartest tactics of the UAE is to get as many stakeholders involved in the region. French & British bases, millions of foreign expats, not to mention the strong ties with all major powers around the world. 

Man, what's with you and the whole Israel thing? All I said was that the UAE has become much smarter and is playing active geopolitical games in the region for securing its long-term interests. You have mentioned Israel 4 times in your post. No one cares about some random internal conflict in Israel between them and the Gazans or West Bankers except probably you guys in Pakistan. Why? Apart from religious idealism, I don't know why.

Even Turks don't care apart from Erdogan earning brownie points in regional geopolitics. He has not withdrawn recognition, he has not stopped doing business with Israel, there are still Israelis visiting Turkey and vice versa (minus the pandemic). Who they choose to have ties with is up to them as sovereign nations. Turks, Jordanians, Egyptians, etc. all have diplomatic ties with Israel. What's wrong with Emiratis having the same?


----------



## The SC

War Eagle said:


> But they aren't making money. They are spending a ridiculous amounts of money just to be glorified middle-men in the global arms trade. It's just not good for the strategic outlook of the country. The UAE is already famous for being a hub of illegal activity, this full blown push into arms dealing seems to play into that.
> 
> 
> 
> Icy is an understatement. What the UAE, Saudi Arabia, and Bahrain attempted has put a permanent negative mark on the relations with their neighbors and irreparably harmed their standing amongst their neighbors. How can a countries like Jordan or Kuwait or Iraq or Lebanon trust the UAE and Saudi Arabia to play nice if their national interests are suddenly in opposition to the ideological leanings and political whims of the Crown Princes of Abu Dhabi or Saudi Arabia?
> 
> You saw what happened with Lebanon, the minute a government official dares question the policy of a crown prince, suddenly it's sanctions time for Lebanon. It's personal to them. The foreign policy of these nations have changed from their collective national interests to becoming the playthings of Princes.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. The leaders pay lip service to each other but the vast majority is just talk. Very little is of substance. And what little substance there is seems entirely reliant on the whims of how these Crowns Princes feel like, which easily changes as the wind blows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "engaging more"
> 
> You mean actively assisting and investing in Ethiopia and its leadership in direct opposition to the national interests of both Sudan and Egypt? Yeah, real nice "engagement" and "close ties".
> 
> Supporting Israel's increasing incursions on the Jordanian Monarchy's stewardship of the Al Aqsa? Sanctioning Lebanon and attacking their political structures?
> 
> What does Cyrpus or Greece bring to the table for the UAE? Absolutely nothing, the military cooperation purely exists to antagonize Turkey. Why? Because their Crown Prince suddenly has a vendetta against Turkey. Why? Who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has the largest missile arsenal in the entire region. If Iran was interested in making the UAE disappear, it honestly wouldn't be that hard. No amount of Rafales can stop thousands of ballistic missiles hitting Abu Dhabi and Dubai.
> 
> Again, it wouldn't even be that costly for Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France and the UK aren't not going to help the UAE in a military engagement with Iran. Not even close.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that Iran hasn't threatened the UAE. It's the reverse... why? Beats me. You think it would be in the Emirati national interest to be nice to their largest neighbor but they seem set on antagonizing Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> India, Pakistan, and the Philippines won't intervene if the UAE is attacked by Iran. There is no point.
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't projecting influence either. They've been rubbing elbows with the ruling elite in a few countries but their foreign policy has alienated the vast majority of North Africans especially when it comes to normalization. They are aggravating a civil war and supporting the reinstatement of a dictatorship in Libya. They helped orchestrate a anti-democratic coup in Tunisia. They are supporting Ethiopia in threatening Egypt and Sudan's crucial water supply. On top of also supporting another anti-democratic coup in Sudan.
> 
> The UAE and Saudi Arabia are strangling democracy in the MENA in its crib and your acting like their saints because suddenly they joined the pro-Israel line.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you not paid attention the region at all. Those 3 countries are actively creating and provoking vast amounts of hostility and conflict in their region. They are antagonizing Iran, Turkey, Qatar, Palestine, and actively participating in conflicts in Yemen, Libya, Syria, Ethiopia, etc. They're actively creating more regional conflicts.


Have you ever heard about the Peninsula shield of the GCC? If you engage anyone of the GCC countries is like engaging all of them ..the very same as the NATO principle..

ON top of that there is the Arab national security principle at work.. for example Egypt alone has or can make more BMs than Iran.. KSA has a huge missile reserve with 7 city-like bases mostly underground..The UAE itself has many weapons to hurt Iran.. and all of this before even a real war starts..

So neither Iran nor the GCC and its allies have interest in a big war that will drain their energy and resources for nothing to gain really..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JawadKKhan

War Eagle said:


> Iran has the largest missile arsenal in the entire region. If Iran was interested in making the UAE disappear, it honestly wouldn't be that hard. No amount of Rafales can stop thousands of ballistic missiles hitting Abu Dhabi and Dubai.



Don't know why people can calculate just anything at all without looking at economies, politics, diplomacy, world map. Attacking UAE for Iran is equivalent to SELF DESTRUCT.

Don't reply line by line without seeing the context. Read the whole thing then you will realize how wrong you are. Iran would never do such stupid thing. If you want to reply, then reply whole text. Because everything is linked together.

Why it will be self destruct for Iran, because it will invite wrath of entire world. Millions of foreigners live in UAE. Don't even going to americans / canadians/ europeans and their businesses, the world's oil / power supply just even check what impact Pakistanis will face of a war bw Iran / UAE. First the oil shortage / prices going up 1000 percents as our most oil comes from GCC. Secondly, the economy is afloat because of remittances and maximum of those comes from UAE / Saudi. So even not in war, pak will be paying the heavy price. Same goes for many other countries.

Now any attack on UAE is attack on Saudi. The Israel needs only an excuse to attack Iran these days. Before even Israelis / saudis or UAE begin their counter attack, the US F-22 raptors / strategic bombers from Abu Dhabi base will bring hell to iranian silos / strategic sites. There are many american bases in GCC. UAE / Saudi are the most important countries for US and the world because of Oil & trade. The wealth / economy, tourism / partnerships / billion dollars businesses are way important for the world. The US / EU would naturally do the counter attack as I explained even Pakistan / India won't let that happen because of millions of their people in GCC & massive downside for economy because of disruption of oil / remittances / trade.

Any war calculation must include geo-politics. Wars are not played on table with number of missiles and all that. 

Lastly, Iran is not that stupid to do such self destruct move. It wants to embrace international trade. It even allowed international monitors to keep watch on its nuclear facilities. It is trying hard to get rid of sanctions. It wants its economy to flourish. Economy is eventual goal of all powers / countries, military capability is only a tool, the objective of nations are prosperity, welfare of its people which comes with strong economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## War Eagle

Tshering22 said:


> chances are that Saudi and later Kuwait might also normalize ties with them.



I seriously doubt that.



Tshering22 said:


> This is purely commercial



No, it isn't.



Tshering22 said:


> reduces regional tensions so that they can focus on commercial and economic activities with a splash of security-related matters.



Once again, the UAE had vastly increased regional tensions and conflict in many regional countries.



Tshering22 said:


> Israel and the issue with Gaza and West Bank is a dead horse now.



Not even close.



Tshering22 said:


> . GCC states are just pragmatic to realize it early



The only GCC states that normalized with Israel was the UAE and Bahrain. The majority of GCC states still oppose Israel.




Tshering22 said:


> on some old ideological mumbo jumbo of the region.



Is that why the UAE is so obsessed over the ideological mumbo jumbo of the big bad boogeyman that is the "Muslim brotherhood"? Now that's a dead horse.



Tshering22 said:


> Iranian clerics are desperate to win some attention and control of the Middle East much like Erdogan is trying to do since his ascension as the Turkish President /earlier PM. Qatar is not such a powder keg as there have been attempts to normalize the ties between it and the rest of the GCC members, especially the UAE.



Iran has actual influence and control in numerous countries in the Middle East. It has vast amounts of control and influence in Iraq, Lebanon, Syria, and Yemen. And stop trying to downplay the massive siege that the UAE and Saudi Arabia enacted on Qatar. That was major escalation and creation of a conflict where there was none in the past.



Tshering22 said:


> Jordan or Kuwait do not seem to be having any diplomatic issues with the UAE



They do actually.



Tshering22 said:


> What's your point?



What do you mean? How can you say that the UAE is "strengthening alliances" when all it's doing is actively undermining their supposed "allies".



Tshering22 said:


> If you assume those French and British bases in the UAE are just for fun



If you think that the UK and France are going to intervene against Iran over the UAE then you're delusional.



Tshering22 said:


> One Iranian missile falls on them and you see how the region changes.



You really are overestimating the "power" the UAE holds.



Tshering22 said:


> Man, what's with you and the whole Israel thing?



I brought up a whole lot of different stuff other than Israeli normalization. Normalization is just the much apparent decision that showcases how screwed the foreign policy of the UAE has become.



Tshering22 said:


> UAE has become much smarter and is playing active geopolitical games in the region for securing its long-term interests.



No, it hasn't. It's become dumber and it shows.




Tshering22 said:


> s except probably you guys in Pakistan. Why?



I'm not Pakistani.


The SC said:


> Have you ever heard about the Peninsula shield of the GCC? If you engage anyone of the GCC countries is like engaging all of them ..the very same as the NATO principle.



Like the paper tiger that was IMAFT? I'll believe it's effectiveness when it actually showcases some. Qatar and Kuwait and Oman are not going to pick a fight with Iran.


----------



## Titanium100

War Eagle said:


> No, it wouldn't.
> 
> 
> Where did I say that Iran was going to attack the UAE. I said that the UAE is actively antagonizing Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, LMAO.
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S is entirely self-reliant when it comes to oil. And Europe gets its oil from other sources like Russia and Norway. The only countries that would be hurt would be East Asian countries most and they aren't going to be intervening any time soon.



Your understanding of military matters is null and void just like some iranians think freaking BMs can destroy a country is one of the biggest fallacies uttered in PDF even became an inside joke and basically by typical Layman..

First of All UAE has very extensive ADS not many would get thru but of whatever get thru it would only destroy individual buildings? how is that destruction main while UAE has air-superiority would first take out Iran's ADS leaving the country completely at the mercy of UAE bombardment at free will.. They could level Tehren to the ground as they please and Iran will be reduced to fighting defensive war from the get go..

In any conflict an army has to combine conventional forces, air force and technical aspect in order to grind down an opponent this is how a victory occurs but not thinking I would lope in some BMs and i would call it a day lmao.. Example take Israel in order for them to take victory against Hamas and Hezbollah they will have to grind them down using all aspects of the military spectum which they can't do without taking huge losses in material and manpower this is the realistic conventional spectrum and Iran doesn’t have that element over UAE whos better positioned with an extensive ally network in its rear behind and if any such conflict was to occur Iran will be on the back foot and forced to fight defensive war on its territories because the fight will be brought to it and it is at disadvantage conventionally, air power and manpower but still they have to grind them down

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

This is one a video showing the quality of the Sony zoom camera used in the Emirati EO/IR Gimbal 270. It can track targets at a good distance and will likely be used on the Reach-S.

It also has a thermal camera, and another daylight camera.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

The launch of the joint Emirates Shield / 50 exercise






The UAE Armed Forces is the official name of the UAE Army, which 100,000 Emirati officers and soldiers. 
The General Command of the Armed Forces is located in the UAE capital, Abu Dhabi. 

Its primary responsibility is to defend the borders, airspace and territorial waters of the United Arab Emirates.

Then in the second place: the defense of the Arabian Gulf in cooperation with the armies of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, the Sultanate of Oman, the Kingdom of Bahrain, the State of Kuwait and the State of Qatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> The launch of the joint Emirates Shield / 50 exercise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UAE Armed Forces is the official name of the UAE Army, which 100,000 Emirati officers and soldiers.
> The General Command of the Armed Forces is located in the UAE capital, Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Its primary responsibility is to defend the borders, airspace and territorial waters of the United Arab Emirates.
> 
> Then in the second place: the defense of the Arabian Gulf in cooperation with the armies of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, the Sultanate of Oman, the Kingdom of Bahrain, the State of Kuwait and the State of Qatar.



Awesome exercises this deserves to be on the peninsula shield thread not made in UAE


----------



## The SC

Titanium100 said:


> Awesome exercises this deserves to be on the peninsula shield thread not made in UAE


It is here because a lot of the weapons used are Made in the UAE..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> It is here because a lot of the weapons used are Made in the UAE..



Made in could be anything perhaps this thread should have been UAE defense thread. I usually only go into defense related threads


----------



## Philip the Arab

Hunter 10 kamikaze drone with man in the loop television seeker. Under the nose you can see the EO/IR seeker






Hunter 2 and Hunter 5 kamikaze drone with man in the loop televison seekers.






Hunter 1 kamikaze drone

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Shadow 50 TJ drone features

@The SC 








Can fly in swarms of up to 3 at one time
Has proximity sensor, altimeter to measure altitude, and tv seeker to engage targets
Can operate in GPS denied enviroments and at altitudes of 10 meters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

The UAE’s national defense conglomerate EDGE Group has plans to develop the radar systems industry.

Its interest is focused on ground radars and also radars for civilian use.

Some countries are already showing interest to cooperate ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Saudi Arabia and the UAE are on their way to intensify their cooperation for the development of a joint air defense network.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Development of #HALCON’s SkyKnight missile defence system continues to chalk up major milestones having commenced development in August 2020 with a full strength team. Key achievements in the first 12 months include the first missile tests out of a canister, and wind tunnel test model design and manufacturing.







Halcon also developed the Remote control container system which will be unveiled at UMEX for controlling UAVs


@The SC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

@Philip the Arab

The speed at which Halcon has been developing and transforming itself has been impressive to say the least. A lot of the projects are still in their infancy but Halcon has the resources, vision and ambition to continue to expand and reach new heights. Including critical technologies not yet fully mastered. I have no doubt about that as long as MBZ is around.

Although the talent pool of the UAE's native population is limited for obvious reasons (little less than 1.5 million people on top of my head) the aggressive educational approach in UAE and obligatory military service (we can discuss its effects but it nevertheless strengthens patriotism and increases the chance of talented locals to look for a career in the local defense sector) will help increase the already sizable local element within Halcon. In particular the female participation has been impressive not unlike other GCC states.

Looking forward to following Halcon closely and I really hope that Halcon and SAMI will continue and expand their cooperation. Also curious to see how partnerships with foreign counterparts will effect things on the long run.

BTW there should be a greater GCC cooperation in terms of the defense sector. Some countries such as Kuwait, Bahrain, Oman and Qatar (from what I know about, I could be wrong) are barely active. Ideally pan-Arab cooperation. Consider the money and all the talent for a second. Just the political will is lacking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@The SC

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

UAE-Germany

Rheinmetall Skynex hybrid air defense system, composed of Oerlikon Revolver Gun Mk3, X-TAR3D tactical acquisition radar, multi-sensor unit, SkyKnight C-RAM, and Skyranger 30 HEL High-energy Laser Weapon. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494228812330061830


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493602980578344961

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488857878949957635

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468873204244623366


----------



## The SC

There is now a Manufacturing licensing agreement between #NIMR and @SAMIDefense, which is one of the first agreements concluded between the UAE and the Kingdom regarding defense partnerships..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508716208929099778





Industry 4.0 refers to a new phase in the Industrial Revolution that focuses heavily on interconnectivity, automation, machine learning, and real-time data. Industry 4.0, which encompasses IIoT and smart manufacturing, marries physical production and operations with smart digital technology, machine learning, and big data to create a more holistic and better connected ecosystem for companies that focus on manufacturing and supply chain management..


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493602980578344961
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488857878949957635


why doesnt egypt design its own rifle its duable we have the resources just give the hand to the private sector theyre a better designer. Its the fact that no egyptian is willing to invest in a rifle so its left for the military to design its own we need something other than the ak we have milked for decades its time to change


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> why doesnt egypt design its own rifle its duable we have the resources just give the hand to the private sector theyre a better designer. Its the fact that no egyptian is willing to invest in a rifle so its left for the military to design its own we need something other than the ak we have milked for decades its time to change


Egypt obviously can..


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> Egypt obviously can..


why didnt we make one already???????? Sure theres ak upgrades but they werent approved for mass production


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> why didnt we make one already???????? Sure theres ak upgrades but they werent approved for mass production


Egypt is making a very good and reliable AKM.. it can make something different now that Caracal from the UAE is going to open a manufacturing plant in Egypt.. they have a lot of R&D where Egypt can jump right in and produce some more modern small arms..

The upgraded Egyptian Kalashnikov..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Halcon will unveil some new missiles I’m sure although the timeframe is unknown. They have hired even more engineers and are working on more projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Egypt is making a very good and reliable AKM.. it can make something different now that Caracal from the UAE is going to open a manufacturing plant in Egypt.. they have a lot of R&D where Egypt can jump right in and produce some more modern small arms..
> 
> The upgraded Egyptian Kalashnikov..
> View attachment 829149


I really hope that this AKM becomes the standard rifle of the Egyptian Army. In modern wafare we need good optics etc... But I don't know if this rifle is made for export or to be used by our infantry. Honestly it looks so sexy.



Philip the Arab said:


> Halcon will unveil some new missiles I’m sure although the timeframe is unknown. They have hired even more engineers and are working on more projects.


How did you know and which types of missiles? Can I have the source please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> How did you know and which types of missiles? Can I have the source please


They are developing all types according to the CEO. Check their website for info on what they already unveiled but I expect long ranged SAMs and A2A missiles fairly soon.


They already developed a cruise missile with 290km range called the Saber.









Staying on target


HALCON, an end-to-end manufacturer of precision-guided munitions, aims to offer a full complement of guided weapons, by focusing on key international partnerships and nurturing home-grown IP




www.flightglobal.com





By the second half of this decade, the UAE will be designing and producing a complete range of air-to-ground, airto- air, naval, and ground-launched airborne weapon systems, with its own proprietary technology.


“Next year, we are looking into propelled air-to-ground weapons,” he says. “By 2024 we hope to demonstrate a ground-to-air capability and by 2025 air-to-air. We are putting into place building blocks that will take us there.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I really hope that this AKM becomes the standard rifle of the Egyptian Army. In modern wafare we need good optics etc... But I don't know if this rifle is made for export or to be used by our infantry. Honestly it looks so sexy.


Everything the Egyptian weapon's industry produce is for local use and export also..


----------



## Philip the Arab

Nimr swarm vehicle @Ghostkiller @The SC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Halcon has established Radio frequency and Microwave facility according to LinkedIn profile of South African engineer.

@The SC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Halcon has established Radio frequency and Microwave facility according to LinkedIn profile of South African engineer.
> 
> @The SC


It's a good move..


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> It's a good move..
> 
> View attachment 834328


They will use the facility to develop radar seekers and do R&D

They have set up a rocket propellant production facility I think, and have engineers involved in South African rocket programs related to the Jericho.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Gomig-21 @The SC
Halcon has engineers connected to the RSA-3 Space launch vehicle from South Africa which is also very closely related to the Israeli Jericho missile. Back in the 1990s they had a ton of cooperation, and South Africa actually had nukes at one point before voluntarily giving them up.

UAE can develop a space launch vehicle with secondary capabilities as well based off knowledge from this program.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC
> Halcon has engineers connected to the RSA-3 Space launch vehicle from South Africa which is also very closely related to the Israeli Jericho missile. Back in the 1990s they had a ton of cooperation, and South Africa actually had nukes at one point before voluntarily giving them up.
> 
> UAE can develop a space launch vehicle with secondary capabilities as well based off knowledge from this program.
> 
> 
> View attachment 840992
> 
> 
> View attachment 840993
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 840994


So the UAE is starting to have advanced BM projects.?


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> So the UAE is starting to have advanced BM projects.?


Not sure yet, but the expertise they have gained certainly enables them to develop BMs if they wish. They have an engineer who managed the production of two large motors used on the Jericho-2 which South Africa got the technology for in exchange for Uranium.

I think this penetration warhead they showed at IDEX will be used on a ballistic missile and the brochure seems to suggest it as well.







You see the circled part that says "solid propellant", that means a ballistic missile or something similar. It has an impact speed of mach 3.5 andd can penetrate 3.6 meters of concrete which is a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hamza gareeb

Philip the Arab​can you please elaborate more about BM engineers from SA in halcon ?​


----------



## Philip the Arab

hamza gareeb said:


> Philip the Arab​can you please elaborate more about BM engineers from SA in halcon ?​


Bit weird of a question, especially considering it’s your first post.

But South Africa had a ballistic missile program connected to Israel in exchange for Uranium and some of the engineers involved in it are now working in the UAE.

They developed a family of three ballistic missiles based off the Israeli Jericho in the 80s and 90s.

short range, medium range, and intercontinental range











RSA


RSA




www.astronautix.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Ghostkiller
Do you think Egypt should get Emirati Mirages?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> @Ghostkiller
> Do you think Egypt should get Emirati Mirages?


Pretty hard question honestly. I will be ok with it at least to have 5 or even 10 of those magnificient Mirage 2K with their armaments. And you?
My question is Egypt interested on them yes or no? If yes what would they bring us more options than our 20 or 18 Mirage 2K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Philip the Arab does the UAE have ToT for the Scalp cruise missile under the name of Black Shaheen?


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> Pretty hard question honestly. I will be ok with it at least to have 5 or even 10 of those magnificient Mirage 2K with their armaments. And you?
> My question is Egypt interested on them yes or no? If yes what would they bring us more options than our 20 or 18 Mirage 2K.


I think UAE should modernize them further and give them to Egypt free of charge.

They are already armed with Thunder, and Al Tariq.

Integration work is being done on them to carry the Saber air launched cruise missile with 290km range. (Export range but real range could be closer to 500km assuming loitering time of 30 minutes and a speed of 0.8 Mach)

I think the future air to air missile they are developing could also be integrated as well. Although I’m not sure if it is a WVRAAM or a BVRAAM but hoping both.




Ghostkiller said:


> @Philip the Arab does the UAE have ToT for the Scalp cruise missile under the name of Black Shaheen?


No, they didn’t get the ToT for it. Maybe some offsets but as far as I know no ToT.

Not sure UAE had the capability at the time to even absorb the ToT.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> I think UAE should modernize them further and give them to Egypt free of charge.
> 
> They are already armed with Thunder, and Al Tariq.
> 
> Integration work is being done on them to carry the Saber air launched cruise missile with 290km range.
> 
> I think the future air to air missile they are developing could also be integrated as well. Although I’m not sure if it is a WVRAAM or a BVRAAM but hoping both.


The A2A deveoling by EDGE, where it would be mounted on? On F-16, Rafales, Mirage 2K?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> The A2A deveoling by EDGE, where it would be mounted on? On F-16, Rafales, Mirage 2K?


F-16s are a bit iffy because Americans might refuse to give permission. I doubt EDGE could make something superior to the AIM-9x or AMRAAM right away either.

Rafale is a lot more likely and Mirages are certain. Likely they could develop something superior to MICA but inferior to Meteor.

If it’s a WVRAAM good chance to be based off the A-Darter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> F-16s are a bit iffy because Americans might refuse to give permission. I doubt EDGE could make something superior to the AIM-9x or AMRAAM right away either.
> 
> Rafale is a lot more likely and Mirages are certain. Likely they could develop something superior to MICA but inferior to Meteor.
> 
> If it’s a WVRAAM good chance to be based off the A-Darter.
> 
> View attachment 848543


I hope for the best for UAE. It could help a lot of Arab countries. Maybe the R-Darter for BVRAAM. Plus R-Darter is derived from the Derby missile (Israel) which is one of the best A2A missile in the world. Or even Marlin BVR missile to UAE.
Also I think France will be more acceptable to mount indigenous products like the A2A missiles on Mirage 2K because hardly on the Rafale because India wouldn't mount their Astra BVR missile on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WotTen

How many of these weapons can be serviced or maintained -- never mind designed -- by UAE citizens, not foreign workers on visa?


----------



## Philip the Arab

WotTen said:


> How many of these weapons can be serviced or maintained -- never mind designed -- by UAE citizens, not foreign workers on visa?


Are you stupid?
The vast majority of maintainers and flight crew of the UAEAF are citizens.

Maybe 20+ years ago a lot more of them were non-citizens but that has changed recently.

And as far as designing goes, by the end of the decade they will have 400 UAE citizens in the missile design department of one company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

I am happy to see the UAE defence industry is thriving but it boggles my head when I research about some of these products.

For example UAE launched “Hope” orbiter in the Mars last year and became the first Muslim majority nation to achieve this milestone. It is perfect and very glad to hear that, but then I explored further and came to know that the orbiter was made in the USA. It was launched from Japan by using their missile technology... So I started wondering what is indigenous from UAE if the orbiter is designed by USA and launched by Japan?

Nevertheless I must appreciate UAE for taking such initiative cause the Arab nations were lacking behind in technology and UAE has taken a lot of steps to bridge this gap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Zaki said:


> I am happy to see the UAE defence industry is thriving but it boggles my head when I research about some of these products.
> 
> For example UAE launched “Hope” orbiter in the Mars last year and became the first Muslim majority nation to achieve this milestone. It is perfect and very glad to hear that, but then I explored further and came to know that the orbiter was made in the USA. It was launched from Japan by using their missile technology... So I started wondering what is indigenous from UAE if the orbiter is designed by USA and launched by Japan?
> 
> Nevertheless I must appreciate UAE for taking such initiative cause the Arab nations were lacking behind in technology and UAE has taken a lot of steps to bridge this gap.


UAE is trying to develop its own space technology, hopefully soon.

In fact, they are developing a sounding rocket currently which is the stepping stone to a satellite launcher and are developing mars rover wheels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WotTen

Philip the Arab said:


> Are you stupid?
> The vast majority of maintainers and flight crew of the UAEAF are citizens.
> 
> Maybe 20+ years ago a lot more of them were non-citizens but that has changed recently.
> 
> And as far as designing goes, by the end of the decade they will have 400 UAE citizens in the missile design department of one company.



Sure. Just like the so-called UAE Mars mission. Everybody knows the joke of having to hire a couple of locals for the photo ceremony and check signing events.

It's an open joke in the West that any crazy idiot in the West who can't raise money or get funding from democratic governments accountable to their people can go to the Gulf to get these sheikhs to fund their idiotic ideas.

I have read the US air force's assessments of working with Saudi and UAE air forces and the internal cultural dynamics at play. Nobody's losing sleep over their capabilities.

P.S. No country will train foreigners in their most advanced technology. Every single country that produces cutting edge military technology has a local university base. US, China, Russia, France, UK. Germany, Japan, South Korea, Israel. They all have top class technical universities in their countries.


----------



## Philip the Arab

WotTen said:


> Sure. Just like the so-called UAE Mars mission. Everybody knows the joke of having to hire a couple of locals for the photo ceremony and check signing events.
> 
> It's an open joke in the West that any crazy idiot in the West who can't raise money or get funding from democratic governments accountable to their people can go to the Gulf to get these sheikhs to fund their idiotic ideas.
> 
> I have read the US air force's assessments of working with Saudi and UAE air forces and the internal cultural dynamics at play. Nobody's losing sleep over their capabilities.


I'm not sure how you exepct 900k citizens to able to do things that countries with many times their population cant buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WotTen

Philip the Arab said:


> I'm not sure how you exepct 900k citizens to able to do things that countries with many times their population cant buddy.



OK. I didn't know UAE is so tiny. I take back some of my criticisms but I still think the rulers should invest in the education of their citizens (top universities) instead of shiny toys.


----------



## Philip the Arab

WotTen said:


> OK. I didn't know UAE is so tiny. I take back some of my criticisms but I still think the rulers should invest in the education of their citizens (top universities) instead of shiny toys.


These defense companies such as Halcon are paying for their Emirati citizen engineers to attend higher universities such as Cranfield and Belgrade uni.

It takes time to develop capabilities from scratch, using foreign engineers makes the process go by much faster. Chinese used Soviet engineers for a lot of their projects in the 50s and 60s which greatly accelerated their capabilities which would have been impossible in that timeframe without them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> @Ghostkiller
> Do you think Egypt should get Emirati Mirages?



YES! Absolutely and you probably know I've been saying this for a while, now. If you think about how long the EAF has held on to those original 20 Mirage 2Ks and still do and fly them in top secret missions as if they're the super duper special forces of the EAF. Taking off their insignias and performing deep interdiction missions into Lybia and south of Egypt etc. They have a special place in the EAF and despite the arrival of the Rafale, they still seem to hold on to those things to the point where they've designed a special building to service them and perform complete overhauls on the remaining ones.

Personally I don't think there are that many of the original 20 still active TBH. It's a miracle they've lasted this long those things are 40 years old! Good testament. I'd be surprise if the number is over 10. I tried counting them based on their serial numbers and in all the possible photos produced in the last 10 years and I could only match 4, possibly 6 LOL! 

Now they might retire them once the next batch of Rafales show up, it's possible, and in that case move on from the Mirages as dedicated attack aircraft and possibly short range air to air fighting. 

If they can get even a dozen or 14 ex-UAE Mirages, at least those have better avionics and weapons capabilities than the EAF ones and can carry and fire the AASM HAMMERs as well as the MICA IR & EM that the Rafales use, add them to whatever the current fleet count is and keep operating that special forces air squadron.

They have already committed something like 36 or so out of the 60 2000-9s to Morrocco, wlad el.....never mind, sorry,  That still leaves 24 or so that many of them can come to Egypt ISA.

Possible Moroccan camo scheme.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Gomig-21 
Important capability you didn't mention is the integration of the Saber 220 on the Mirage-2000, this would give EAF a huge increase in its standoff ability without having to rely on the SCALPs alone.

BTW, not sure if Morocco is for sure getting the Mirages or what tbh its been a lot of hearsay.






"The missile is not envisaged as a replacement for the standoff weapons already available to the UAE, including the MBDA Al-Shaheen derivative of the Scalp/Storm Shadow air-launched cruise missile, but as an additional capability targeted for integration on the UAE’s Dassault Mirage 2000s."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21
> Important capability you didn't mention is the integration of the Saber 220 on the Mirage-2000, this would give EAF a huge increase in its standoff ability without having to rely on the SCALPs alone.



So wait, is it already integrated on the 2Ks or will be? I'm confused, which is nothing new lol.



Philip the Arab said:


> BTW, not sure if Morocco is for sure getting the Mirages or what tbh its been a lot of hearsay.



Really? I thought it was a done deal. Interestiiiiiinnnnnggggah. EAF should plow right in and take them! lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> So wait, is it already integrated on the 2Ks or will be? I'm confused, which is nothing new lol.


It will be hopefully in year or two, but it is in early development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21
> Important capability you didn't mention is the integration of the Saber 220 on the Mirage-2000, this would give EAF a huge increase in its standoff ability without having to rely on the SCALPs alone.
> 
> BTW, not sure if Morocco is for sure getting the Mirages or what tbh its been a lot of hearsay.
> 
> View attachment 848568
> 
> 
> "The missile is not envisaged as a replacement for the standoff weapons already available to the UAE, including the MBDA Al-Shaheen derivative of the Scalp/Storm Shadow air-launched cruise missile, but as an additional capability targeted for integration on the UAE’s Dassault Mirage 2000s."





Philip the Arab said:


> It will be hopefully in year or two, but it is in early development.


You know when this CM will mass produced ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> You know when this CM will mass produced ?


Not completely sure, the article mentions “early stage of development” but likely 3-4 years.

They are developing their own turbofan for it iirc as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59695-uae-intends-to-become-first-hypersonic-weapon-user-in-mena-current-procurement-localization-trends-analysis



Abu Dhabi intends to purchase hypersonic weapons for the UAE armed forces, and localize missile technology for national defense conglomerate EDGE.

@Ghostkiller

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59695-uae-intends-to-become-first-hypersonic-weapon-user-in-mena-current-procurement-localization-trends-analysis
> 
> 
> 
> Abu Dhabi intends to purchase hypersonic weapons for the UAE armed forces, and localize missile technology for national defense conglomerate EDGE.
> 
> @Ghostkiller


Sometimes I don't trust TR. First EDGE must have experience in mass producing advanced missiles like cruise missiles, ballistic missiles then maybe hypersonic missiles/weapons. No one will give to UAE hypersonic missiles unless it is North Korea which it would need a lot of money to convince them. I think the last time UAE bought north korean BM they didn't like it. It is hardly that UAE will produce or buy hypersonic missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> Sometimes I don't trust TR. First EDGE must have experience in mass producing advanced missiles like cruise missiles, ballistic missiles then maybe hypersonic missiles/weapons. No one will give to UAE hypersonic missiles unless it is North Korea which it would need a lot of money to convince them. I think the last time UAE bought north korean BM they didn't like it. It is hardly that UAE will produce or buy hypersonic missiles.


Hypersonics are not inherently hard, Brazil was able to develop a scramjet plus used a sounding rocket as the booster of it.

I would give it 5-10 years.

Funds are quite tight in Brazil as well.








It would need a lot of investment, but I'm sure if the UAE military wanted it they would put in billions of dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Interesting, although this is purely a conceptual design it shows they may pursue SLV in the future.



https://www.researchgate.net/publication/344667865_Feasibility_Study_of_Launching_Rockets_from_UAE_Case_Study_on_Small_Satellite_Launcher

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Turkey and the UAE sign two memoranda of understanding in the field of defense industries*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani191

Philip the Arab said:


> Hypersonics are not inherently hard, Brazil was able to develop a scramjet plus used a sounding rocket as the booster of it.
> 
> I would give it 5-10 years.
> 
> Funds are quite tight in Brazil as well.
> 
> View attachment 849882
> 
> 
> 
> It would need a lot of investment, but I'm sure if the UAE military wanted it they would put in billions of dollars.


you need wind tunnels first for hypersonic weapons


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Ghostkiller @The SC
Never noticed this, but the Garmoosha helicopter drone carries mortar munitions with glide wings apparently.








And also their quadcopter drones will be much more useful that the ones used in Ukraine because their munitions use TV seekers instead of no guidance like most drones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Halcon is going to add Satcom capability to its drones very soon
@The SC 

*UAE Firm To Flight Test Satellite-Linked Drones In 2023*

In the United Arab Emirate, the defense firm Halcon is currently developing multiple unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) that utilize satellite navigation.

Global Navigation Satellite System (GNSS), which combines GPS, GLONASS and other satellite-based navigation systems, is used on the company’s Shadow 25, Shadow 50-TJ, Shadow 50-P, RW-24 and Reach-S loitering munition platforms, the company says.

“The Shadow is a family of loitering UAV systems that provide defense forces with a powerful, long-range, high-speed munition. The fixed-wing family delivers precision air-strike capabilities against fixed targets,” Saeed Al Mansoori, Halcon CEO told Breaking Defense. “The Shadow 25 and 50-TJ have a turbojet engine while the Shadow 50-P has a piston engine. These UAVs intend to swiftly neutralize stationary enemy targets.”

The RW-24 is a smart loitering munition that delivers autonomous ground strike capabilities against various types of targets. Equipped with GNSS, accuracy can be enhanced by upgrading its control system with an optical seeker head, he said.

Reach-S, meanwhile, is a medium-altitude, long endurance (MALE) UAV. It is suitable for intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance (ISR) missions as it is a reusable platform.

Al Mansoori said each of the systems is being developed “solely” by Halcon, not using Western IP. He said the company plans to fly the drones by early 2023.

The company says all of the Halcon UAVs achieve beyond visual line of sight (BVLOS) control, even if their range is not much greater than that of the Bayraktar – each between 200km and 300km.

Al Mansoori didn’t specify the satellite Halcon’s UAV’S will be linked to, or how they will be secured from jamming, an added concern that comes with the satellite upgrade.

“Halcon’s UAVs are securely linked to satellites to be able to communicate with the operator or ground control station via GNSS,” Al Mansoor said. “These systems provide armed forces with a precision long-range, air-to-ground strike capability as well as actionable ISR. This is enabled through strong satellite-based navigation systems.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Halcon loitering munition similar to Harpy/Harop

9 hour endurance and 50kg warhead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hamza gareeb

Philip the Arab said:


> View attachment 851916
> 
> 
> Halcon loitering munition similar to Harpy/Harop
> 
> 9 hour endurance and 50kg warhead


2023 will be ready for marketing and they will add satcom witch mean fuel capacity only will decide the range.

*SHADOW50-P*

PAYLOADUp to 50kg

ENDURANCEUp to 9 hours

CRUISING SPEED180km/h

ENGINEPiston engine

RANGEUp to 295km

*SHADOW50-TJ*

PAYLOADUp to 50kg

RANGEUp to 240km

*SHADOW25*

PAYLOAD25kg

RANGE250km

MAX CEILING25,000ft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

hamza gareeb said:


> 2023 will be ready for marketing and they will add satcom witch mean fuel capacity only will decide the range.
> 
> *SHADOW50-P*
> 
> PAYLOADUp to 50kg
> 
> ENDURANCEUp to 9 hours
> 
> CRUISING SPEED180km/h
> 
> ENGINEPiston engine
> 
> RANGEUp to 295km
> 
> *SHADOW50-TJ*
> 
> PAYLOADUp to 50kg
> 
> RANGEUp to 240km
> 
> *SHADOW25*
> 
> PAYLOAD25kg
> 
> RANGE250km
> 
> MAX CEILING25,000ft


Hope they make MLRS system like the M270/HIMARS soon.

Although they do have the DS-80GLER rocket with 80km range and 25kg warhead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hamza gareeb

Philip the Arab said:


> Hope they make MLRS system like the M270/HIMARS soon.
> 
> Although they do have the DS-80GLER rocket with 80km range and 25kg warhead.


they can with south Korea I think Korean have there local made MLRS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani191

hamza gareeb said:


> they can with south Korea I think Korean have there local made MLRS.


also elbit have mlrs



You are being redirected...


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Hope they make MLRS system like the M270/HIMARS soon.
> 
> Although they do have the DS-80GLER rocket with 80km range and 25kg warhead.


UAE have their own MLRS called Jobaria Defense Systems Multiple Cradle Launcher (indigenous) and K239 Chunmoo (S Korea)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> UAE have their own MLRS called Jobaria Defense Systems Multiple Cradle Launcher (indigenous) and K239 Chunmoo (S Korea)


I mean a new modular MLRS system that is indigenous should be made.

Carrier can be an Astros truck and it should go from 122-300mm and be equipped with GPS guided rockets and a digital fcs.


Artillery should also be made hopefully, we see how important it is in Ukraine.


----------



## Gomig-21

I know it's not made in the UAE, but the Desert Falcon is one hot potato! 
Lots of interesting sensors, NCFTs, Sniper XR pod and on the other side, not sure but looks like a carry on pod? Odd spot to put it as those are usually mounted on underwing pylons like they are on the next pic.







Also a unique spot for the fuselage roundel of the UAEAF. After the rumors of US conditions on the proposed F-15s for the EAF, you wonder what condition the US imposed on the UAE for these block 60s and especially on the Saudi F-15s SA. I doubt they mentioned anything about which bases they can keep them at. Anyway, between these and the coming Rafales, should be a potent AF. I doubt the US will end up capitulating on the F-35 but you never know. I'm not much of a fan of that turd anyway loool.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> I know it's not made in the UAE, but the Desert Falcon is one hot potato!
> Lots of interesting sensors, NCFTs, Sniper XR pod and on the other side, not sure but looks like a carry on pod? Odd spot to put it as those are usually mounted on underwing pylons like they are on the next pic.
> 
> View attachment 853518
> 
> 
> Also a unique spot for the fuselage roundel of the UAEAF. After the rumors of US conditions on the proposed F-15s for the EAF, you wonder what condition the US imposed on the UAE for these block 60s and especially on the Saudi F-15s SA. I doubt they mentioned anything about which bases they can keep them at. Anyway, between these and the coming Rafales, should be a potent AF. I doubt the US will end up capitulating on the F-35 but you never know. I'm not much of a fan of that turd anyway loool.
> 
> View attachment 853519


I love the Desert Falcon, wonder what will happen to them when they are retired.

Their airframes are not that old(late 90s and old 2000s)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> I love the Desert Falcon, wonder what will happen to them when they are retired.
> 
> Their airframes are not that old(late 90s and old 2000s)



Oh they definitely have a long way to go, Phillip. Even though they're state of the art, there's always improvement to be made on them, I think that would be the way to go and get them working with the Rafales as well as start integrating as many new EDGE munition on them to make them the most powerful F-16s in the air.

They'll be carrying AIM-120D AMRAAMs, AIM-9X and Storm Shadows/Black Shaheens while the 80 Rafales carry the Meteor LRAAMs, MICAs & MICA NGs and SCALPs along with the other interchangeable precision guided munitions like GBU Paveways and ASSM HAMMERs etc.

Not sure if they were influenced by the EAF's Rafales when they decided to order an 80 pack LOL? 
If so, and if the EAF does go through with the EFT, then perhaps the UAE also gets inspired to purchase those and have a brotherly trio flying that killer fighter. Of course they might also be still deploying their Mirage 2Ks if they haven't donated them all to Morocco yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Engine block for a V6 engine suggesting Halcon may get into producing engines in the future.
Looks quite small so I don’t know the purpose of it.


Similar in size to a Mazda engine block

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

UAE's Edge secures $272mln funding for defence manufacturing​








UAE's Edge secures $272mln funding for defence manufacturing


The weapons-maker to export over 40 products and solutions




www.zawya.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

Indigenously developed by Halcon, speed sensor for use on PCBs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hamza gareeb

Philip the Arab said:


> View attachment 856543
> 
> 
> Indigenously developed by Halcon, speed sensor for use on PCBs.


brother Philip can you give more info please in this and the use of them in arms industry?


----------



## The SC

hamza gareeb said:


> brother Philip can you give more info please in this and the use of them in arms industry?


https://www.electronicsforu.com/mar.../modern-sensors-defence-military-applications

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

hamza gareeb said:


> brother Philip can you give more info please in this and the use of them in arms industry?


For detecting the speed of the missile or drone with the chip.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

UAE leading regional race to acquire hypersonics?​The UAE is reported to have current plans to acquire hypersonic missiles, and the Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi Sheikh Mohammad Bin Zayed Al Nahyan is said to be highly interested in this file and following up on all related updates.

EDGE Group is rumored to be seeking to lead the transfer and localization of the technologies used to produce hypersonic missiles.

The Emirati Ministry of Defense is observing and assessing the wide range of strategic weapons currently used in the Ukraine War by the Russian Armed Forces.

High-ranking Emirati officers are reported to have expressed interest in the Kh-47M2 Kinzhal hypersonic missile.

An Emirati representative is said to be visiting Moscow to hold talks regarding this missile.


https://www.tacticalreport.com/news...er-of-kinzhal-hypersonic-missile-technologies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

UAE, Russia and hypersonic-detecting radars​The UAE is reported to be interested in acquiring hypersonic-detecting radars, in light of its leading race to obtain hypersonic missiles.

The Emirati Ministry of Defense is said to be currently in contact with Russia for cooperating in the field of hypersonic-detecting radars.

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59796-uae-russia-and-hypersonic-detecting-radars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani191

The SC said:


> UAE, Russia and hypersonic-detecting radars​The UAE is reported to be interested in acquiring hypersonic-detecting radars, in light of its leading race to obtain hypersonic missiles.
> 
> The Emirati Ministry of Defense is said to be currently in contact with Russia for cooperating in the field of hypersonic-detecting radars.
> 
> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59796-uae-russia-and-hypersonic-detecting-radars


must radars can detect hypersonic missiels


----------



## Philip the Arab

In my opinion, Halcon can develop a hypersonic missile itself in the near future.

It would likely be a ground launched system with a rocket booster as the first stage and an unpowered glide stage as a second stage.








There is no other alternative from the Americans or Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dani191

Philip the Arab said:


> In my opinion, Halcon can develop a hypersonic missile itself in the near future.
> 
> It would likely be a ground launched system with a rocket booster as the first stage and an unpowered glide stage as a second stage.
> 
> 
> View attachment 859873
> 
> 
> There is no other alternative from the Americans or Chinese.


no chanse

usa australia and uk have problems to develop it so uae?


----------



## The SC

*“Tawazun” and “Nexter” establish a center for testing weapons and ammunition in Abu Dhabi*



https://newsdubai.org/industrial-tawazun-a-center-for-testing-weapons-and-ammunition-in-abu-dhabi/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

dani191 said:


> no chanse
> 
> usa australia and uk have problems to develop it so uae?


Brazil developed a hypersonic missile, LMAO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dani191

Philip the Arab said:


> Brazil developed a hypersonic missile, LMAO.


brazil is 200 milion people country


----------



## Philip the Arab

dani191 said:


> brazil is 200 milion people country


UAE has an unlimited budget for Human Resources and material costs. Brazil has a struggling economy and a much smaller budget.

You are a little dumbass who thinks he’s a genius. Lower your ego.

In fact, they could use their sounding rocket as a carrier as the Brazilians did.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dani191

Philip the Arab said:


> UAE has an unlimited budget for Human Resources and material costs. Brazil has a struggling economy and a much smaller budget.
> 
> You are a little dumbass who thinks he’s a genius. Lower your ego.
> 
> In fact, they could use their sounding rocket as a carrier as the Brazilians did.
> 
> View attachment 860339











While US Keep Failing with Their Hypersonic Missile, China Already Successful Test Their Hybrid Rocket-Scramjet [RBCC] Today !!


While US still struggle with their keep failing Hypersonic Missile China already put in service their Hypersonic one since 2017 (5 years ago) From last year. China also Have FOBS (Fractional Orbital Bombardment System). Literally, a Hypersonic Strategic Bomber from Space that can Bomb...



defence.pk


----------



## Philip the Arab

There will be new unveilings of loitering munitions in 2023 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## hamza gareeb

Philip the Arab said:


> View attachment 861464
> 
> 
> There will be new unveilings of loitering munitions in 2023 as well.


I see booster under the UAV, know it will be more easy to lunch them.



hamza gareeb said:


> I see booster under the UAV, know it will be more easy to lunch them.


It will be good if the install booster on RW-24 UAV too.



https://files.halcon.ae/s3fs-public/2022-03/RW-24.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hamza gareeb

UAE sets out plan to build 'swarm' of highly accurate radar satellites.​*Dh3 billion fund used to improve weather data, monitor climate change and trace oil spills*​*



*
the UAE will develop a series of highly accurate satellites to improve forecasting and monitor climate change.

The Dh3 billion National Space Fund, announced earlier this year, will pave the way for the research and construction of the 'Sirb' or Swarm project.

The constellation of Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) satellites can create highly detailed radar images of land use, ice cover and surface changes, with a wide range of scientific and commercial applications. 









UAE sets out plan to build network of highly accurate radar satellites


Dh3 billion fund used to improve weather data, monitor climate change and trace oil spills




www.thenationalnews.com


----------



## Hydration

A prominent industry a bright future awaits the UAE in the drone industry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hamza gareeb

hamza gareeb said:


> UAE sets out plan to build 'swarm' of highly accurate radar satellites.​*Dh3 billion fund used to improve weather data, monitor climate change and trace oil spills*​*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> the UAE will develop a series of highly accurate satellites to improve forecasting and monitor climate change.
> 
> The Dh3 billion National Space Fund, announced earlier this year, will pave the way for the research and construction of the 'Sirb' or Swarm project.
> 
> The constellation of Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) satellites can create highly detailed radar images of land use, ice cover and surface changes, with a wide range of scientific and commercial applications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UAE sets out plan to build network of highly accurate radar satellites
> 
> 
> Dh3 billion fund used to improve weather data, monitor climate change and trace oil spills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thenationalnews.com


I think Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) can also used in military purposes. I wish 
@Philip the Arab @The SC​give opinion



Hydration said:


> A prominent industry a bright future awaits the UAE in the drone industry


I agree with you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hamza gareeb

hamza gareeb said:


> UAE sets out plan to build 'swarm' of highly accurate radar satellites.​*Dh3 billion fund used to improve weather data, monitor climate change and trace oil spills*​*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> the UAE will develop a series of highly accurate satellites to improve forecasting and monitor climate change.
> 
> The Dh3 billion National Space Fund, announced earlier this year, will pave the way for the research and construction of the 'Sirb' or Swarm project.
> 
> The constellation of Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) satellites can create highly detailed radar images of land use, ice cover and surface changes, with a wide range of scientific and commercial applications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UAE sets out plan to build network of highly accurate radar satellites
> 
> 
> Dh3 billion fund used to improve weather data, monitor climate change and trace oil spills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thenationalnews.com




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548563710553116672


----------



## Philip the Arab

hamza gareeb said:


> I see booster under the UAV, know it will be more easy to lunch them.


They have 5 or more rocket boosters under development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Well @hamza gareeb 
They will have a resolution of 1 meter and be able to take imagery day and night.

It will be a useful observation system for the UAE military.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Imo also with the threat of Iranian conflict there will be a focus on ballistic missile defense (PAC-3 type missile) and drone defense by Halcon and others.

We will also see more drones soon, and newer missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Imo also with the threat of Iranian conflict there will be a focus on ballistic missile defense (PAC-3 type missile) and drone defense by Halcon and others.
> 
> We will also see more drones soon, and newer missiles.


Don't forget THAAD..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Don't forget THAAD..


Yeah, that is possible for the UAE to develop something similar but it will take a fairly long time.

But obviously the steps stones will lead up to it.

Propulsion, guidance, radar, aerodynamics all are building blocks to this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hamza gareeb

Philip the Arab said:


> They have 5 or more rocket boosters under development.


that's amazing! can you give resource? that will be good


----------



## hamza gareeb

The SC said:


> Don't forget THAAD..


THAAD is complicated tech only few countries can develop such technology. maybe after long term. 

I think UAE should focus more on manufacturing local military radars like
*early warning radars 

UAE signed TOT contract with thales on radars to be ready on mid 2023, good but not enough. 
Tawazun Economic Council and Thales Emarat Technologies announce the development of a Radar Center of Excellence.​








Tawazun Economic Council and Thales Emarat Technologies announce the development of a Radar Center of Excellence


Tawazun Economic Council and Thales Emarat Technologies[1] have collaborated to setup a Radar Center of Excellence




www.zawya.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Seems UAE will have a even larger satellite force hopefully.



https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59946-uae-airbus-defence-and-space-thales-alenia-space-lockheed-martin-and-reconnaissance-satellites



@hamza gareeb 



http://edgesolutions4export.edgegroup.ae/media1111/halcon/ROCKET%20MOTORS.pdf





hamza gareeb said:


> THAAD is complicated tech only few countries can develop such technology. maybe after long term.
> 
> I think UAE should focus more on manufacturing local military radars like
> *early warning radars


THAAD will be hard, but PAC-3 is possible as it is much simpler.

It uses a radar seeker which is possible for Halcon to develop.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Seems UAE will have a even larger satellite force hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59946-uae-airbus-defence-and-space-thales-alenia-space-lockheed-martin-and-reconnaissance-satellites
> 
> 
> 
> @hamza gareeb
> 
> 
> 
> http://edgesolutions4export.edgegroup.ae/media1111/halcon/ROCKET%20MOTORS.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAAD will be hard, but PAC-3 is possible as it is much simpler.
> 
> It uses a radar seeker which is possible for Halcon to develop.
> 
> 
> View attachment 863014


I mentioned it as a defence system..although KSA got some ToT for it..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Think we will see a BVR or WVR air to air missile by the Dubai airshow or IDEX in 2023.

Halcon CEO said they would have demonstrated “air to air missiles” by 2025 so that would fit in the timeline.

Making a Meteor/AIM-120D class missile should be their focus and they should invest whatever amount into making one.

Ideally they would develop a AIM-9X/IRIS-T class missile as well but that isn’t as urgent as of now.



The SC said:


> I mentioned it as a defence system..although KSA got some ToT for it..


To add more on to that, the Skyknight uses an advanced seeker that I think is actually a mini AESA. Scaling up to a larger seeker size shouldn’t be that much more difficult.

Patriot PAC-3 type missile is ideally what they should develop next.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Turkish drone maker Baykar is reported to have set up a production facility in the United Arab Emirates..

The Emirates establishes a factory to produce Bayraktar drones locally..







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551633319854592000


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Turkish drone maker Baykar is reported to have set up a production facility in the United Arab Emirates..
> 
> The Emirates establishes a factory to produce Bayraktar drones locally..
> 
> View attachment 865755
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551633319854592000


Producing this alone with the Reach-S would allow the Emirates to make a large drone fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Think we will see a BVR or WVR air to air missile by the Dubai airshow or IDEX in 2023.
> 
> Halcon CEO said they would have demonstrated “air to air missiles” by 2025 so that would fit in the timeline.
> 
> Making a Meteor/AIM-120D class missile should be their focus and they should invest whatever amount into making one.
> 
> Ideally they would develop a AIM-9X/IRIS-T class missile as well but that isn’t as urgent as of now.
> 
> 
> To add more on to that, the Skyknight uses an advanced seeker that I think is actually a mini AESA. Scaling up to a larger seeker size shouldn’t be that much more difficult.
> 
> Patriot PAC-3 type missile is ideally what they should develop next.
> 
> View attachment 865225


Looking forward so much. Plus Turkey just successfully tested their BVR missile GÖKDOĞAN in which Turkey can help UAE to develop it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> Looking forward so much. Plus Turkey just successfully tested their BVR missile GÖKDOĞAN in which Turkey can help UAE to develop it


They don’t need help tbh, the Marlin missile was already tested and able to be developed into a functional missile if given the funds. They have the engineers involved in the program working in the UAE.

They have the expertise required for a 100km range missile.







The Denel Dynamics Marlin missile is at an advanced stage of development, with test flights of the 100 km range radar-guided 
weapon having already been carried out.









Marlin missile making swift progress - defenceWeb


The Denel Dynamics Marlin missile is at an advanced stage of development, with test flights of the 100 km range radar-guided weapon having already been carried out. Marlin is a radar-guided beyond visual range (BVR) air-to-air missile technology demonstrator and the intention is to also use...




www.defenceweb.co.za

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## hamza gareeb

Philip the Arab said:


> They don’t need help tbh, the Marlin missile was already tested and able to be developed into a functional missile if given the funds. They have the engineers involved in the program working in the UAE.
> 
> They have the expertise required for a 100km range missile.
> 
> View attachment 866152
> 
> 
> 
> The Denel Dynamics Marlin missile is at an advanced stage of development, with test flights of the 100 km range radar-guided
> weapon having already been carried out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marlin missile making swift progress - defenceWeb
> 
> 
> The Denel Dynamics Marlin missile is at an advanced stage of development, with test flights of the 100 km range radar-guided weapon having already been carried out. Marlin is a radar-guided beyond visual range (BVR) air-to-air missile technology demonstrator and the intention is to also use...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.defenceweb.co.za


that's good news! i remember edge said by 2025 they will have AAM. and they also co working with Israel to develop ram jet AAM that we can compare it with French Meteor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

hamza gareeb said:


> that's good news! i remember edge said by 2025 they will have AAM. and they also co working with Israel to develop ram jet AAM that we can compare it with French Meteor.


And also remember that the BVR missile can be converted to a surface to air missile so you can develop both at once.

The AMRAAM converted to a surface to air missile.






Ramjet AAM is a good idea and possible with a lot of R&D.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

hamza gareeb said:


> that's good news! i remember edge said by 2025 they will have AAM. and they also co working with Israel to develop ram jet AAM that we can compare it with French Meteor.


UAE and Israel?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hamza gareeb

Ghostkiller said:


> UAE and Israel?


yes, couldn't find source now but IDEX 2021 I read it that there is uae Israeli corporation on AAM with ramjet technology.


----------



## Ghostkiller

hamza gareeb said:


> yes, couldn't find source now but IDEX 2021 I read it that there is uae Israeli corporation on AAM with ramjet technology.


For me what I heard was a cooperation between UAE Israel on drones projects and not on AAM. Then it would be a problem for Egypt to buy them.


----------



## hamza gareeb

Philip the Arab said:


> And also remember that the BVR missile can be converted to a surface to air missile so you can develop both at once.
> 
> The AMRAAM converted to a surface to air missile.
> 
> View attachment 866478
> 
> 
> Ramjet AAM is a good idea and possible with a lot of R&D.
> 
> View attachment 866479


*NASAMS is good example *​​*and also sky dragon 50




*​


Ghostkiller said:


> For me what I heard was a cooperation between UAE Israel on drones projects and not on AAM. Then I would be a problem for Egypt to buy them.


why you think that it will be a problem? 

UAE halcon will develop AAM by itself but other like ramjet technology it will need help, ramjet is big deal brother like French meteor.


----------



## Philip the Arab

hamza gareeb said:


> UAE halcon will develop AAM by itself but other like ramjet technology it will need help, ramjet is big deal brother like French meteor.


It doesn’t need a Ramjet necessarily, the AIM-120D uses a regular motor and achieves ranges over 150km.

And btw, South Africans developed a ramjet powered air to air missile 20 years ago.

@Ghostkiller

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hamza gareeb

Philip the Arab said:


> It doesn’t need a Ramjet necessarily, the AIM-120D uses a regular motor and achieves ranges over 150km.
> 
> And btw, South Africans developed a ramjet powered air to air missile 20 years ago.
> 
> @Ghostkiller


yes, i agree with you but ramjet will make AAM Invincible subsonic velocities.
*Meteor



*


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554086825140097026Halcon tour but nothing really new

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> View attachment 867544


Desert-Sting?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> Desert-Sting?


Yes, cutaway.

Think this is just a tour of one of the 8 or 9 production hangers they have. Looks like at least 50-100 were being produced during the tour.

Will enable UAE to perform many drone strikes without having to worry about resupply from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hamza gareeb

The SC said:


> View attachment 867261
> 
> 
> View attachment 867263


I am hopeful and optimistic and very excited about REACH-S UCAV and desert sting have range more than other same ammunition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

hamza gareeb said:


> I am hopeful and optimistic and very excited about REACH-S UCAV and desert sting have range more than other same ammunition.


There is a version with 30km range and 25kg warhead that has a rocket booster that an engineer from Halcon talked about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554529030463946755
Made by Halcon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hamza gareeb

Philip the Arab said:


> There is a version with 30km range and 25kg warhead that has a rocket booster that an engineer from Halcon talked about.


No wonder UAEAF buy 1B$ of them.

DS 16 IS the only version that fit on reach-s other version maybe huge UCAV like MQ 9 and wing long if I am right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

hamza gareeb said:


> No wonder UAEAF buy 1B$ of them.
> 
> DS 16 IS the only version that fit on reach-s other version maybe huge UCAV like MQ 9 and wing long if I am right.


Theoretically the Reach-S can carry 120kg so it should be able to carry them.

And the Nasef will also be quite useful in the future when they develop larger drones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hamza gareeb

Philip the Arab said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554529030463946755
> Made by Halcon


Sejeel = THUNDER system

Designed to provide guided delivery of standard MK81 (P31), MK82 (P32) and MK84 (P4) GP aerial munitions, the Thunder System represents a cost-effective, short-range guided bomb kit system that combines an inertial measurement unit and global navigational satellite system measurements to guide the system to a pre-programmed target’s coordinates. A semi-active laser seeker can optionally be fitted to enhance precision.






​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hamza gareeb

*12-metre Fast Inshore Platform (FIP) patrol boat *






for more:


https://media-files.edgegroup.ae/s3fs-public/2021-02/ADSB%20-%20120%20Fast%20Inshore%20Platform%20%28FIP%29%20%E2%80%93%20%20Product%20Brochure%20EN.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

A sounding rocket developed by an Emirati company to test low Earth orbit environments. Ambition 1 is a 100kg payload orbital rocket to deliver UAE and other satellites in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hamza gareeb

The SC said:


> A sounding rocket developed by an Emirati company to test low Earth orbit environments. Ambition 1 is a 100kg payload orbital rocket to deliver UAE and other satellites in the future.
> 
> View attachment 868154
> 
> 
> View attachment 868156
> 
> View attachment 868157


any new news about it from 2021 idex


----------



## The SC

hamza gareeb said:


> any new news about it from 2021 idex


This takes time.. but you can be sure they are working on it.. and we will see the results pretty soon..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hamza gareeb

MINISTRY OF INDUSTRY AND ADVANCED TECHNOLOGY AND EDGE SIGN MOU TO ESTABLISH INDUSTRY 4.0 ENABLEMENT CENTRE​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555514580918587392
basically 4.0 or The Fourth Industrial Revolution is characterized by emerging technology breakthroughs in a number of areas, including robotics, artificial intelligence, nanotechnology, quantum computing, biotechnology, the Internet of Things (IOT), 3D printing, and autonomous vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hamza gareeb

I wish they develop laser beam ADS and EO optics to detect and lock on target such as drones and uavs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hamza gareeb

hamza gareeb said:


> I wish they develop laser beam ADS and EO optics to detect and lock on target such as drones and uavs


I mean like this one:

*Rafael Advanced Defense Systems - Sky Spotter High Resolution Electro-Optical Sensor Array:
*




for more: https://www.rafael.co.il/wp-content/uploads/2019/03/Sky-Spotter.pdf

I wish dani191 can help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Halcon javelin soon possibly


https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60060-uae-increasing-interest-in-anti-tank-missile-systems



@The SC @Ghostkiller @hamza gareeb

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Halcon javelin soon possibly
> 
> 
> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60060-uae-increasing-interest-in-anti-tank-missile-systems
> 
> 
> 
> @The SC @Ghostkiller @hamza gareeb


Very good news, maybe Jadara (Jordan) and Egypt will enter the JV.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hamza gareeb

Philip the Arab said:


> Halcon javelin soon possibly
> 
> 
> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60060-uae-increasing-interest-in-anti-tank-missile-systems
> 
> 
> 
> @The SC @Ghostkiller @hamza gareeb


Great news, HALCON and EDGE group has the ability to do it. they have one called *ALTAIR* anti-tank missile.

Weight: 45 kg

The missile has a range of 8 km

The Tandem warhead has a penetration capacity of 1300 mm

The platform can be used by armored vehicles and helicopters


*



*


----------



## hamza gareeb

hamza gareeb said:


> Great news, HALCON and EDGE group has the ability to do it. they have one called *ALTAIR* anti-tank missile.
> 
> Weight: 45 kg
> 
> The missile has a range of 8 km
> 
> The Tandem warhead has a penetration capacity of 1300 mm
> 
> The platform can be used by armored vehicles and helicopters
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



I read that it is under development since first appear Feb. 2019. I don't know when it will be ready.

The missile is comparable in weight and range to missiles of its class such as the Mokopa and PARS 3 LR, But it looks promising with the ceiling attack feature.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60086-uae-japan-and-air-defense-cooperation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hamza gareeb

Philip the Arab said:


> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60086-uae-japan-and-air-defense-cooperation


I don't trust some Tactical Report articles, I heard that it is not very reliable. but I wish it will be true japan has one of the most advanced tech they are the first who developed AESA radar in 1995. japan has good number of various radars specially early warning radars and other military radars like: 
JTPS-P14​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*The secret of the rapid progress in the Russian fifth generation fighter project SU 75 checkmate despite the war in Ukraine*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hamza gareeb

*AJBAN 440 Armed Robotic Vehicle:*

The NIMR AJBAN 440 Armed Robotic Vehicle (ARV) system provides an advanced, rapidly deployable, mobile and durable unmanned ground vehicle integrated with a remote controlled weapon station (RCWS). With 360° day and night situational awareness, and seamless switching between manned and unmanned operations, the AJBAN 440 ARV provides full vehicle and RCWS functionality in the hands of the remote operator, thereby mitigating personnel exposure to fire or other lethal threat.








https://files.adasi.ae/s3fs-public/2021-06/ADASI%20ARV%20FLYER%20EN.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hamza gareeb

*SHADOW range of unmanned aerial vehicle systems:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hamza gareeb

EARTH (Emirates Research and Technology Holding Company)

The SAGR missile was among the exhibits of the UAE Land Pavilion

Semi-active laser homing

In cooperation with Serbian EDePRo', winged and fixed-wing aircraft can be armed and can be launched from land platforms and sea boats.
Technical Specifications

128 mm caliber missile


The weight of the missile is 67 kilograms

It is 2.42 meters tall

The weight of the warhead is 20 kg

laser guidance method


ranges:

Rocket launch from a height

3 km range up to 29 km

5 km range up to 37 km

7620 meters range up to 40 km























hamza gareeb said:


> EARTH (Emirates Research and Technology Holding Company)
> 
> The SAGR missile was among the exhibits of the UAE Land Pavilion
> 
> Semi-active laser homing
> 
> In cooperation with Serbian EDePRo', winged and fixed-wing aircraft can be armed and can be launched from land platforms and sea boats.
> Technical Specifications
> 
> 128 mm caliber missile
> 
> 
> The weight of the missile is 67 kilograms
> 
> It is 2.42 meters tall
> 
> The weight of the warhead is 20 kg
> 
> laser guidance method
> 
> 
> ranges:
> 
> Rocket launch from a height
> 
> 3 km range up to 29 km
> 
> 5 km range up to 37 km
> 
> 7620 meters range up to 40 km





https://www.edepro.com/pdf/sagr_datasheet.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

hamza gareeb said:


> EARTH (Emirates Research and Technology Holding Company)
> 
> The SAGR missile was among the exhibits of the UAE Land Pavilion
> 
> Semi-active laser homing
> 
> In cooperation with Serbian EDePRo', winged and fixed-wing aircraft can be armed and can be launched from land platforms and sea boats.
> Technical Specifications
> 
> 128 mm caliber missile
> 
> 
> The weight of the missile is 67 kilograms
> 
> It is 2.42 meters tall
> 
> The weight of the warhead is 20 kg
> 
> laser guidance method
> 
> 
> ranges:
> 
> Rocket launch from a height
> 
> 3 km range up to 29 km
> 
> 5 km range up to 37 km
> 
> 7620 meters range up to 40 km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.edepro.com/pdf/sagr_datasheet.pdf


Did UAE have the licence to produce locally?

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Philip the Arab

There is a program to develop thermal insulation for rocket motors at EDGE that are able to withstand very high temperatures in the nozzle and motor casing.

Ablative materials are used to protect vehicles from atmospheric reentry, to protect rocket nozzles and ship hulls from propellant gas erosion, as protection from laser beams, and to protect land-based structures from high heat environments.

@Ghostkiller @The SC @hamza gareeb

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hamza gareeb

Philip the Arab said:


> There is a program to develop thermal insulation for rocket motors at EDGE that are able to withstand very high temperatures in the nozzle and motor casing.
> 
> Ablative materials are used to protect vehicles from atmospheric reentry, to protect rocket nozzles and ship hulls from propellant gas erosion, as protection from laser beams, and to protect land-based structures from high heat environments.
> 
> @Ghostkiller @The SC @hamza gareeb


Good news, I hope they speed up the work. We have seen the importance of rocket launcher and tactical ballistic missiles in the Ukraine war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hamza gareeb

Ghostkiller said:


> Did UAE have the licence to produce locally?


yes they have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ablative materials can also serve to protect re entry vehicles of missiles and rockets.

This is mainly used on rockets that must handle extremely hot temperatures

They are mainly used to protect the nozzle and case which are labeled below.


Ablative cooling is *a process that utilizes a sacrificial liner which cools the engine through chemical reactions and the enthalpy of vaporization*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hamza gareeb

Philip the Arab said:


> Ablative materials can also serve to protect re entry vehicles of missiles and rockets.
> 
> This is mainly used on rockets that must handle extremely hot temperatures
> 
> They are mainly used to protect the nozzle and case which are labeled below.
> 
> 
> Ablative cooling is *a process that utilizes a sacrificial liner which cools the engine through chemical reactions and the enthalpy of vaporization*
> 
> 
> View attachment 873661


good, how much time it will take UAE to develop BM 1000 KM at least or any country i mean the average?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

hamza gareeb said:


> good, how much time it will take UAE to develop BM 1000 KM at least or any country i mean the average?


I would estimate 5-8 years for the UAE.

The Ambition-1 will be a stepping stone and in ballistic mode can reach about 320km. A reduced payload but accurized missile could imo reach 500km.

In my opinion the first stage of the Ambition-1 could be lengthened greatly and form the basis for a short range ballistic missile.

The payload is 100kg which is comparable to the American precision strike missile warhead which is 90kg.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

I forgot to mention in my opinion by IDEX or the Dubai Airshow we will see a turbofan from Halc0n with about 4.0kn of thrust.

They have increased R&D in this section greatly.







Eventually imo within 10 years they will be able to develop turbojets and turbofans able to be used by unmanned and manned aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The UAE is negotiating with the Turkish company Baykar for the acquisition of 120 Bayraktar TB-2 drones. Negotiations include partial manufacturing of the aircraft in the UAE.
The value of the deal is estimated at $2 billion.






https://www.middleeasteye.net/news/bayraktar-tb2-uae-turkey-talks-buy-large-number-drones


----------



## Hold the door

The SC said:


> The UAE is negotiating with the Turkish company Baykar for the acquisition of 120 Bayraktar TB-2 drones. Negotiations include partial manufacturing of the aircraft in the UAE.
> The value of the deal is estimated at $2 billion.
> 
> View attachment 877306
> 
> 
> https://www.middleeasteye.net/news/bayraktar-tb2-uae-turkey-talks-buy-large-number-drones


+40 Akinci ucav


----------



## hamza gareeb

Middle east aye is Qatari owned it is fake source.


----------



## The SC

UAE, South Korea, and stealth drones joint production 







The UAE Ministry of Defense is reported to be in contact with the Korea Research Institute for Defense Technology Planning and Advancement (KRIT) for the joint production of stealth drones.

Hanwha Systems, LIG NEX1, and Hyundai are said to have submitted several offers in this regard.

TR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Ghostkiller @The SC 
"Air launch capability"

Can be integrated on F-16 likely and Rafales.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> @Ghostkiller @The SC
> "Air launch capability"
> 
> Can be integrated on F-16 likely and Rafales.
> 
> View attachment 881547


Very but the question will US and France let us integrate it into Rafales and F-16 hahahaha. Did it enter in serial production or till now no?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> Very but the question will US and France let us integrate it into Rafales and F-16 hahahaha. Did it enter in serial production or till now no?


Did not enter serial production yet, and you make a very good point. Unfortunately the Harpoon and Exocet are very dated.. but there is a good chance they would let them be integrated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Did not enter serial production yet, and you make a very good point. Unfortunately the Harpoon and Exocet are very dated.. but there is a good chance they would let them be integrated.


Maybe this anti-ship missile and our mysterious missile that looks like anti-ship missile

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

AL TARIQ debuts new PGM for UAVs, light aircraft - defenceWeb


The UAE’s AL TARIQ has unveiled a new range of lightweight precision guide munitions (PGMs) suitable for unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) and smaller counter-insurgency (COIN) aircraft like the Super Tucano and the locally designed Mwari of Paramount Group. Debuting at AAD 2022 on the Milkor 380...




www.defenceweb.co.za

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> AL TARIQ debuts new PGM for UAVs, light aircraft - defenceWeb
> 
> 
> The UAE’s AL TARIQ has unveiled a new range of lightweight precision guide munitions (PGMs) suitable for unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) and smaller counter-insurgency (COIN) aircraft like the Super Tucano and the locally designed Mwari of Paramount Group. Debuting at AAD 2022 on the Milkor 380...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.defenceweb.co.za


Wonderfull news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

What is this missile? It looks like HAS-250 but it isn’t the same missile I think although I could be wrong.





It is similar to the HAS-250 but there are key differences.

HAS-250 is on the bottom pic in the middle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> View attachment 882027
> 
> 
> 
> What is this missile? It looks like HAS-250 but it isn’t the same missile I think although I could be wrong.
> View attachment 882029
> 
> 
> It is similar to the HAS-250 but there are key differences.
> 
> View attachment 882030


Is Nasef in final stages of development or what? Or it is mockup? I thought it would be larger than this hahaha like the size of Storm Shadow.



Philip the Arab said:


> It is similar to the HAS-250 but there are key differences.
> 
> HAS-250 is on the bottom pic in the middle


By the image, yes it does look like anti-ship missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> Is Nasef in final stages of development or what? Or it is mockup? I thought it would be larger than this hahaha like the size of Storm Shadow.


No it’s a mini missile and weighs 120kg only, and I would assume very close to production tbh if not already in production. IDEX 2023 will give us a lot more updates about also of this and it is is in 5 months so not to far out.

There is Nasef for smaller aircraft and Saber which is almost the same size as Storm Shadow maybe a bit larger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> No it’s a mini missile and weighs 120kg only, and I would assume very close to production tbh if not already in production. IDEX 2023 will give us a lot more updates about also of this and it is is in 5 months so not to far out.
> 
> There is Nasef for smaller aircraft and Saber which is almost the same size as Storm Shadow maybe a bit larger.


I mistook between Nasef and Saber because look a like hahaha. Will Saber and Nased be integrating in emirati F-16 Rafales and Mirage 2K?


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> I mistook between Nasef and Saber because look a like hahaha. Will Saber and Nased be integrating in emirati F-16 Rafales and Mirage 2K?


Saber on Mirage 2000 first and possibly F-16.

Nasef on Calidus B-350 and UCAVs probably as well as the Mirage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Saber on Mirage 2000 first and possibly F-16.
> 
> Nasef on Calidus B-350 and UCAVs probably as well as the Mirage.


Nasef on UCAV will be very deadly for any air force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575457917758853125
@Philip the Arab do the UAE produce those scopes or is it bought from another firm?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575759005162643457

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> View attachment 884926


Any news about? In final stage of develpment, mass produced? You know the cost of this loitering munition?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> Any news about? In final stage of develpment, mass produced? You know the cost of this loitering munition?


I think it is being produced since a while ago. Cost is likely below 50k in my opinion

Excerpt below is from interview with CEO

“Progress also appears good on the Shadow series of high-speed loitering munitions, with flight tests and operational tests finished and initial deliveries earmarked for 2022.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> I think it is being produced since a while ago. Cost is likely below 50k in my opinion
> 
> Excerpt below is from interview with CEO
> 
> “Progress also appears good on the Shadow series of high-speed loitering munitions, with flight tests and operational tests finished and initial deliveries earmarked for 2022.”


It would be interresting if UAE can get a Shahed-136 and reverse engineer because is more cheaper than Shadow. But still with the stealth configuration and its cost, it is a very cost effective weapon to use.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Halcon produces 122mm warhead now possibly a guided 122mm rocket in the future.








Ghostkiller said:


> It would be interresting if UAE can get a Shahed-136 and reverse engineer because is more cheaper than Shadow. But still with the stealth configuration and its cost, it is a very cost effective weapon to use.


I could be wrong about the cost it’s just an estimate tbh. But also Shadow has a much larger warhead of 50kg compared to Shahed-136 of 30kg.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Halcon produces 122mm warhead now possibly a guided 122mm rocket in the future.
> 
> View attachment 884949
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong about the cost it’s just an estimate tbh. But also Shadow has a much larger warhead of 50kg compared to Shahed-136 of 30kg.


Shahed is like 20k or even less.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> Shahed is like 20k or even less.


Source?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hamza gareeb

Ghostkiller said:


> Shahed is like 20k or even less.


The price of the engine only ranges from 30 to 50 thousand dollars. The price of Shahed is not less than 50 thousand dollars minimum. It is designed for fixed targets.



Philip the Arab said:


> View attachment 884926


what is that two object under shadow wings on the left of the image?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Source?





hamza gareeb said:


> The price of the engine only ranges from 30 to 50 thousand dollars. The price of Shahed is not less than 50 thousand dollars minimum. It is designed for fixed targets.
> 
> 
> what is that two object under shadow wings on the left of the image?











How Can Ukraine Counter Russia’s ‘Swarm’ Drone Offensive?


Ukraine needs to find an answer to Russia's new attack drones supplied by Iran, which are appearing in ever-increasing numbers and appear to be breaching defenses.




www.forbes.com


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Ghostkiller
Forgot to mention, Shadow has superior guidance.

It has EO/IR with altimeter to stay below 20 meters and has man in the loop capability.

Shahed is good but is counterable with GPS spoofing but I still don’t believe 20k as the price they give it’s simply unrealistic and an estimate.


Shadow can also operate without GPS










hamza gareeb said:


> what is that two object under shadow wings on the left of the image?


I’m not sure tbh, I’ve tried to find out for a while but never got clear pics.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> @Ghostkiller
> Forgot to mention, Shadow has superior guidance.
> 
> It has EO/IR with altimeter to stay below 20 meters and has man in the loop capability.
> 
> Shahed is good but is counterable with GPS spoofing but I still don’t believe 20k as the price they give it’s simply unrealistic and an estimate.
> 
> 
> Shadow can also operate without GPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure tbh, I’ve tried to find out for a while but never got clear pics.


Any videos of the trials?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577800647633682433
Something big is happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> Any videos of the trials?


Unfortunately they seem reluctant to release testing videos I’m not sure why but probably for OPSEC reasons.

I think we will see significant development in the propulsion department by 2023…

Especially in turbojets and turbofans they have their engineers getting higher education in universities.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Unfortunately they seem reluctant to release testing videos I’m not sure why but probably for OPSEC reasons.
> 
> I think we will see significant development in the propulsion department by 2023…
> 
> Especially in turbojets and turbofans they have their engineers getting higher education in universities.


@Philip the Arab any idea about egyptian/emirati cooperation?

I heard that 


Philip the Arab said:


> Unfortunately they seem reluctant to release testing videos I’m not sure why but probably for OPSEC reasons.
> 
> I think we will see significant development in the propulsion department by 2023…
> 
> Especially in turbojets and turbofans they have their engineers getting higher education in universities.


I heard that Egypt and UAE will build two large electronic chips in Egypt. One is in Sinai and the other one in western of Egypt (not sure where exactly the locations, I may be wrong about it) . There would be like 8 factorie. So maybe we will export to UAE (Halcon EDGE) the electronic chips to build their systems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> @Philip the Arab any idea about egyptian/emirati cooperation?


I don’t know any specifics honestly and many members here disagree with it anyway.

I don’t care about exports or cooperation really more about indigenous development for the UAE independently especially in missile technology.

Once they develop an air to air and ballistic missile they will have a full lineup that can help them achieve independence and not have to rely on inferior systems from America/EU/Russia.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> I don’t know any specifics honestly and many members here disagree with it anyway.
> 
> I don’t care about exports or cooperation really more about indigenous development for the UAE independently especially in missile technology.
> 
> Once they develop an air to air and ballistic missile they will have a full lineup that can help them achieve independence and not have to rely on inferior systems from America/EU/Russia.


Mesh fahem asdak eh?


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Ghostkiller 
I would rather see Egypt develop all its own systems itself do you know what I mean.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> @Ghostkiller
> I would rather see Egypt develop all its own systems itself do you know what I mean.


True but first you need to localizing to gain experience so then we can build an indigenous equpments with inspiration of previous JV projects. That's why the next EDEX-2023, it would be specialized for smart munitions so PGM and missiles. Not comparing Egypt to China but the chinese defense industry was boosted because the massive ToT donated by Israel and NATO espically France.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## altafahmed

Icewolf said:


> Every GCC country needs Pakistan's help to exist.. Check out the Arab-Israeli wars.


Same goes for Pakistan too, checkout the number of times they bailed out Pakistan, and the remittance.


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Ghostkiller

Here are some updates, according to EDGE:


HUNTER-2S: The HUNTER 2-S, a tube-launched swarming drone system, is under development, with the first flight test set to commence in 2023 and production by 2025.
QX: In the QX family of drones, QX-2 has made the most progress. It has participated in several customer trials, reaching the stage of rapid prototyping to continue testing various functionalities. It will be in production in the first quarter of 2023. Trials for QX-1, QX-3, and QX-4 are set to follow in later phases. QX-5 and QX-6 are currently under development. The QX (1-4) are kamikaze drones, whereby QX-1 is micro quadcopter UAV; QX-2 mini-UAV but has a bigger platform, QX-3 is a small UAV that can carry basically up to four guided munitions and the QX-4, which is a fixed-wing, vertical-takeoff-and-landing UAV.
GARMOOSHA: The company said the vertical take-off drone made by subsidiary ADASI is ready for operation. During recent trials, GARMOOSHA completed multiple operational flights and successfully demonstrated its range of features including vertical takeoff and landing (VTOL) capabilities carrying a payload of 100kg at a range of 150km.
REACH-S: The fixed-wing armed medium-altitude long-endurance (MALE) REACH-S is progressing with its development milestones and is set to fly in the first quarter of 2023.

And also


Tarasov said his company’s main project is what’s known as HAPS, or High-Altitude Platform Station, a solar-powered stratospheric drone akin to Airbus’s Zephyr drone. UAVOS’s platform will be jointly produced with a UAE firm, and it will be Emirati intellectual property, Tarasov said.


And


The UAVOS board chair told Breaking Defense that the company is also working with “another customer” in the UAE to develop Large MALE UAV (medium altitude long endurance drone)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580844924173328384

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Ghostkiller
Don’t think there will be range limitation on EDGE missiles in the future they are working on indigenous turbofans for missiles and aircraft.

More info on the Saber missile here watch the full video it’s interesting


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460893385074647046
The engine will have 40 decanewtons which Is comparable to European/US engines and a good stepping stone for larger engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583509336319758336

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*The UAE Ministry of Defense signs a cooperation agreement with the Advanced Technology Research Council*







The agreement, which was signed at the ministry's headquarters in Abu Dhabi, aims to support national factories and companies and give them priority in purchasing in the armed forces, and to enhance joint cooperation and develop bilateral relations in various fields, especially in the field of advanced technology research.

The agreement also aims to exchange experiences in the use of modern technologies and applications of artificial intelligence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Philip the Arab didn't the UAE signed a MoU with Serbia to cooperated with Edepro for the ALAS missile?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@The SC @Ghostkiller 
There will be positive developments related to Halcon unveiled very soon in February. I can’t say anything yet but just know it will be exciting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> @The SC @Ghostkiller
> There will be positive developments related to Halcon unveiled very soon in February. I can’t say anything yet but just know it will be exciting.


You have sources told you that or just your feelings. Give us some clues hahahaha. Welcome back ya basha haha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> You have sources told you that or just your feelings. Give us some clues hahahaha. Welcome back ya basha haha


Well I’ll give you one hint, there is new development of liquid fueled rocket engines meaning they potentially will have an orbital space program very soon.

They have solid and liquid and turbojets all under development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hamza gareeb

Philip the Arab said:


> Well I’ll give you one hint, there is new development of liquid fueled rocket engines meaning they potentially will have an orbital space program very soon.
> 
> They have solid and liquid and turbojets all under development.
> 
> 
> View attachment 906431


 *I am excited 

@Philip the Arab *
please ant hint or details is welcomed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Well @Ghostkiller @hamza gareeb
To elaborate more on this, the development of a liquid fuel rocket engine is very good news and means UAE can develop satellite launching vehicles.


The engine under development might be able to be clustered together to form a first stage of a rocket with a single engine used as the second stage.

Below is an American rocket using nine engines as the first stage with one engine as the second stage.

UAE may develop something similar.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------

